# Southeast Wisconsin Snow



## toby4492

Mother nature is finally cooperating with us today. Some areas currently under a blizzard warning. Snowfalls expected anywhere from 3" to 16" depending on the area you live.:bluebounc


----------



## toby4492

I was out visiting dealers in CO Jan 8th- Jan 11th and told them all that it was about time to start sharing the snow. I placed my order while out there admiring pile after pile after pile.... of snow. Low and behold my order arrived early this morning. A nice little snowstorm.

Roughly 5 inches today baby!!:bluebounc :redbounce

Used the Toro for the first time since December 1-2.

I hope to see more here soon and wish the same for all of you out east. Let it snow !!


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Was a decent little storm, heck I'll take anything plowable! Truck and plow performed flawlessly as usual, but I did manage to snap the cable on my winch somehow:realmad:


----------



## toby4492

:redbounce:bluebounc IT'S SNOWING :bluebounc:redbounce

Maybe an inch or two by morning. Hopefully a good sign for the upcoming winter.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mklawnman

Looks like about an 1" on the ground here in Richfield maybe alittle less on pavement and tappering off in the next few hours. Im sure the same will be up there in Hartford, we do some work there. Plows and salters ready to go early in the morning. Just enough snow to plow and get our plowing on. Preseason snow payup
Matt


----------



## toby4492

Looks like our first good chance for decent snowfall starts tomorrow around noon. Calling for 3-4 inches here in the SE part of the state then changing to sleet, freezing rain, rain, and maybe back to snow.

White gold :bluebounc White gold :bluebounc

Good luck to all of you out there plowing payup


----------



## mklawnman

Well they are saying about 2-5" or so, but messy, sleet rain and snow. Some plowing and salting Id say but crazy driving so becareful guys. But like on report said if the low goes to the north more rain, moves further south more snow. WHO KNOWS haha payup
Matt


----------



## NootDogg

Just keep praying for SNOW!!!! Now they are saying 4"-6" by midnite. Then maybe changing to rain. Hopefully not.


----------



## toby4492

About 4-5 inches :redbounce of the white gold before turning over to a mix of snow-sleet-freezing rain. Mainly sleet now which is continuing to accumulate. It's supposed to turn to all freezing rain around midnight :realmad:

Hope everyone is making payup


----------



## toby4492

We are scheduled for a visit from an Albert clipper late this afternoon through tomorrow morning. Sounds like 2"-6" of fresh powder by the time it's through. :redbounce:bluebounc

Should be alot easier on my Toro than the snow-sleet-freezing rain-rain slop we had over the weekend.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## toby4492

... Winter Weather Advisory remains in effect from 3 am to 3 PM
CST Tuesday...

A mixture of freezing rain... sleet and snow is expected to begin
around 3 am... and continue into the early afternoon Tuesday. Ice
accumulations may reach one tenth of an inch... with 2 to 4 inches
of snow possible as well. payuppayup

Everybody be careful out there.


----------



## toby4492

Snow Advisory: :redbounce:bluebounc

Issued at: 3:11 AM CST 12/28/07, expires at: 11:15 AM CST 12/28/07

Snow advisory remains in effect from 9 am this morning to 6 pm cst this afternoon,
A snow advisory remains in effect from 9 am this morning to 6 pm cst this afternoon.
Snow will spread over southeast wisconsin by mid morning. The snow may be heavy at times, especially from late morning and during the afternoon. Snow accumulations between 4 and 6 inches are likely.
A snow advisory is issued when 3 to 6 inches of accumulations are expected in 12 hours or less, with winds less than 25 mph. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.


----------



## toby4492

Thursday: Cloudy. Light Snow Develops Late Afternoon/Early Evening. Quick Accumulation of 3-5". High: 35.
Friday: Flurries. High: 32. 

Looks like winter will be back now that 22" of December snow is gone. It's been quite the week with near 60 degree weather, thunderstorms, tornados. Sure hasn't felt like January this week.


----------



## Longae29

I realize this is an old post, but i figured in trying to "stay green" i'd recycle an old one, seems like I see enough people on here from wisconsin, so lets keep it going here.

Looking ahead to opening weekend of gun deerhunting the 11-15 day forecast doesnt look too hot.
Friday, Nov 21
High: 32 °F RealFeel®: 10 °F
Very windy; cold with snow

Friday Night, Nov 21
Low: 17 °F RealFeel®: -8 °F
Very windy; cold with snow at times


----------



## RichG53

I just posted some weather check it out ...Whats coming....Weather snow maps...


----------



## 18lmslcsr

I'm just tring to get yard cleanup done and catch some zzzzzz!

C.


----------



## toby4492

Longae29;632118 said:


> I realize this is an old post, but i figured in trying to "stay green" i'd recycle an old one, seems like I see enough people on here from wisconsin, so lets keep it going here.
> 
> Looking ahead to opening weekend of gun deerhunting the 11-15 day forecast doesnt look too hot.
> Friday, Nov 21
> High: 32 °F RealFeel®: 10 °F
> Very windy; cold with snow
> 
> Friday Night, Nov 21
> Low: 17 °F RealFeel®: -8 °F
> Very windy; cold with snow at times


Thanks for recycling my thread. Hope to keep it going and maybe we can catch up to the Ohio guys some day. LOL

Hoping everyone has a great season and makes lots of payup


----------



## Longae29

Its snowing! one of my guys just called, meester andy is snow here for the parking driveway, we clean?


----------



## Longae29

Loading up for our first salting operation of the year, hellz yeah! :waving:


----------



## tls22

Longae29;639803 said:


> Loading up for our first salting operation of the year, hellz yeah! :waving:


Sweet man,,,good luck!:waving: Saying a dusting to a inch of snow here tonight, but im not feeling it!:crying:


----------



## erkoehler

Good luck with the salt, hopefully some serious snow is in store for us all pretty soon!


----------



## toby4492

*First Measurable Snow of the season*

Well we picked up a couple of inches of snow here overnight. I snapped a couple pix and thought I would share.


----------



## grandview

That driveway looks like you shoveled it. Where's the new snow blower?:realmad:


----------



## toby4492

grandview;648494 said:


> That driveway looks like you shoveled it. Where's the new snow blower?:realmad:


My wife decided to shovel while the kids were waiting for the bus this morning. The blower will have to wait for another day.:crying:


----------



## hydro_37

You got a good wife there Tom to get her to do the shoveling.


----------



## toby4492

hydro_37;648815 said:


> You got a good wife there Tom to get her to do the shoveling.


With me not feeling well she was concerned that she would find me laying out in the driveway if I was to do it myself. Just need to get well as quick as possible as I am anxious to get the new blower fired up and in use. And yes I have a fantastic wife, wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## stroker79

Looks pretty Tom!

Caint wait for mine to visit!


----------



## tls22

Great pics tom, good for you. I dont need that stuff for another week, so keep it!:waving:


----------



## Longae29

Worked on finishing getting everything ready last night, salted, plowed, started getting our game plan ready for cleanups on parking lots for tonight, and looky there, its snowing again, been working for 25 hours now, and its time for another round of salting, hell of a start to the year...


----------



## gd8boltman

*Had the oppurtunity to salt all of my*

accts. everything went well. Nice to have a light snow to start to work out remaining bugs with equip. and routes.


----------



## toby4492

A Clipper system is due to roll through on Sat night into Sunday from what I here. Doesn't sound like more than and inch or two from what I heard this morning.

Hopefully it's enough to get you guys out making some payup


----------



## tls22

Happy Thanksgiving se wisconison! You guys are the best!






Love, Tim:waving:


----------



## Longae29

1-3'' for sunday, hopefully we handle this one better than the last, was a real nightmare, more bugs than usual had to be worked out.

Thanks tim! Happy Thanksgiving to you also


----------



## toby4492

Looks like they have changed our forecast a little since I went to bed last night. On the 10 PM news we were in the 1-4 range.

Winter Storm Warning:

Issued at: 5:44 AM CST 11/30/08, expires at: 1:45 PM CST 11/30/08

Winter storm warning remains in effect from noon today to 6 am cst Monday,
A winter storm warning remains in effect from noon today to 6 am cst Monday.
Snow will develop later this morning and early afternoon, and continue through tonight, becoming heavy at times. Snow accumulations of 6 to 10 inches are expected by Monday morning.
In addition, north to northeast winds will strengthen to 20 to 30 mph, gusting at times to 35 mph. This will lead to areas of blowing and drifting snow.
A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## toby4492

The fleet has officially reported for duty .................................................and the snow is starting to stick.

Still under the winter storm warning here. Looks like things will get heavier through the evening.


----------



## grandview

I see your getting things set for your wife!

PS Do you have baggies for her socks when she puts her boots on?


----------



## tls22

The fleet looks great tom:salute: The wife is going to be busy 2morrow, but you have set her up nicely!


----------



## hydro_37

And he even Fluid Filmed it for her too. Nice job Tom.


----------



## toby4492

hydro_37;656406 said:


> And he even Fluid Filmed it for her too. Nice job Tom.


Great eye on the FF lol

Now will Dano see this..............hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## toby4492

Thought I would post a radar and watch tls get all excited.


----------



## toby4492

Well today is December 1st and we have our first official school closing of the year. Too early for any pix but supposedly around 10" has fallen with another 1"-2" coming yet today.

I will get some pix up in a while.


----------



## toby4492

Here are a couple pix from about 6 AM when I took the dogs out.


----------



## toby4492

Just finished cleaning up and here are a couple more pix. Drive had anywhere from a dusting to 10" depending on the spot. Wind is whipping the snow around now quite a bit.


----------



## tls22

Nice pics tom, im very jealous! The new blower and shovel scrape nice!


----------



## grandview

Well first Tom,it looks like the dogs went outside while you stood inside.
2nd ,if you would clarify as to who took care of the driveway.You or your wife with her new shovel and snow blower? :waving:


----------



## toby4492

grandview;657175 said:


> Well first Tom,it looks like the dogs went outside while you stood inside.
> 
> Yes
> 2nd ,if you would clarify as to who took care of the driveway.You or your wife with her new shovel and snow blower? :waving:


I can not tell a lie, I was the one that took care of the driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## swisconsin

Well Boys get ready again From Madison south there talking another 2-5 for wed woo hoo I can't wait


----------



## toby4492

Winter Weather Advisory:

Issued at: 3:31 AM CST 12/3/08, expires at: 11:45 AM CST 12/3/08

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from 6 am this morning to 8 pm cst this evening.
Snow will develop this morning across south central and portions of southeast Wisconsin, mainly between 6 am and 10 am. The snow will be moderate at times later this morning and early afternoon. Between 3 and 6 inches is expected to accumulate by mid to late afternoon.
The snow is expected to diminish to flurries this evening. Gusty northwest winds in its wake will result in areas of blowing and drifting snow.
A winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities, and use caution while driving.


----------



## tls22

wow thats great, you need more snow! They are talking a high around 54 here 2morrow!:crying:


----------



## toby4492

Had about 2" here overnight with 2 more storms on the way that I know of. 

Sun night into Monday 1"-3"
Mon night into Tuesday 2"-5"

We are behind last years pace at this point but we are gonna catch up fast at this rate.


----------



## Longae29

After this week, we're well on our way to another record season thats for sure.


----------



## toby4492

Today's pix. By the sounds of things coming I should have some more to post in a day or two.

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas.


----------



## Longae29

Tonight: Snow before midnight, then a chance of flurries and freezing drizzle. Low around 17. South wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Monday: A chance of flurries and freezing drizzle before noon, then a chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32. South wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Monday Night: Rain and snow. Low around 29. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Tuesday: Snow. High near 32. Windy, with a northeast wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to between 20 and 25 mph. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. 

Tuesday Night: Snow. Low around 20. Windy, with a north wind between 15 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 


What a start to the season its been. Crazy!


----------



## toby4492

A winter storm watch remains in effect from this evening through late Tuesday night.
A mix of freezing rain, sleet and snow is expected to develop tonight, however areas closer to lake Michigan are expected to see the mixed precipitation change to rain as the night wears along and temperatures rise above the freezing mark. This will delay the snow and subsequently reduce the expected snow amounts and limit the ice accumulations.
Colder air will wrap into the area on Tuesday changing any mixed precipitation to snow. A total of 3 to 7 inches of snow accumulation is expected with the lowest totals south of milwaukee where the changeover to snow will arrive the latest on Tuesday morning.
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Listen to noaa weather radio or your local media for later updates on this potential winter storm. 

Here we go again.


----------



## grandview

We need some action pictures of you and your snow blower!:realmad:


----------



## toby4492

Well about 5" has fallen overnight with another 5" to fall yet today. This snow unlike the last is very wet and heavy.

As suspected it is snow day #2 for the kids already this winter.

I will get some pix later on this morning.


----------



## toby4492

First pic of the day. Going out to do the first clean up of the day in a bit. Still snowing hard with another 5" or so expected by this afternoon.


----------



## toby4492

All cleaned up for now. I would say about 7" in the drive.


----------



## tls22

Thanks tom, looks like a ton of fun! You pics are like a miserable joy!:crying:


----------



## stroker79

:crying:nice pics!

what a constrast 100 miles south!!


----------



## Snowbrdr360

I just got back in, made my first round starting at 3am. About 4-6" at most of my accounts so far with another 4-8 expected by 7pm! Time for a nap before I go clear runways and walks again, if I remember the camera Ill snap some pics later


----------



## toby4492

Took advantage of the sunshine yesterday and snapped a couple of pix.

Here is one that I thought looked pretty cool and thought I would share.


----------



## grandview

Who is that miserable looking guy in that pix?:waving:


----------



## Badgerland WI

NWS Early Forecast for SE Wisconsin area...

Tuesday: Snow likely after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 21. Wind chill values between zero and 10. Calm wind becoming east around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Tuesday Night: Snow, mainly before midnight. Low around 18. East wind around 5 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

payup


----------



## Longae29

Good looking forecast for us here:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=MKX&textField1=43.0125&textField2=-88.2382

You other guys that are looking for some snow will get some eventually....In the meantime, anybody have too much salt they want to get rid of? j/k


----------



## Badgerland WI

Looks like Thursday might be a dumper!










Back to back snowfalls are poised to hit the area over the next 3 days or so. The first will arrive quickly this afternoon and exit to the east by around midnight tonight. Before it is over, much of southern Wisconsin should see a dry, powdery snow accumulation of 4 to 5 inches. The next round of snow could be more substantial as a vigorous low pressure system takes a classic track out of the southern plains and passes just south of the area. Copious moisture will get into this storm and could result in a band of 6 to 10 inches of snow. Some freezing rain and sleet may work into far southern Wisconsin, creating icy conditions. There is the usual uncertainty regarding where the low will finally track. The eventual location of any heavy snow or icy conditions will be heavily dependent on this track.


----------



## Longae29

where is that forecast from?


----------



## Badgerland WI

National Weather Service - Milwaukee/Sullivan - copy & paste


----------



## Longae29

those graphics look different than what i've ever seen,can you copy and paste the url?


edit: i found it.....just dont usually get past the text and hourly weather graph


----------



## Badgerland WI

The graphic changes as they make updates.

Here is the newest posting including a new winter storm watch for Thursday which you can find here: NWS MKE

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MILWAUKEE/SULLIVAN HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW REMAINS
IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 AM CST WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO FALL ACROSS SOUTHERN WISCONSIN THROUGH LATE
TONIGHT. MODERATE DRY...POWDERY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO ACCUMULATE
BETWEEN 3 AND 5 INCHES BY 3 AM TONIGHT.

THEN...A MUCH MORE POWERFUL WINTER SYSTEM WILL DEVELOP OVER
SOUTHEAST COLORADO THURSDAY MORNING AND TRACK ACROSS NORTHERN
MISSOURI...CENTRAL ILLINOIS...AND NORTHERN INDIANA THURSDAY NIGHT.
WIDESPREAD SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND BECOME
HEAVY AT TIMES BY THURSDAY EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. THE SNOW WILL
TAPER OFF LATE FRIDAY MORNING.

SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE...WITH THE
HEAVIEST AMOUNTS ALONG A LINE FROM LONE ROCK AND MADISON TO
MILWAUKEE. ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE...WHICH MAY
ENHANCE THE SNOWFALL TOTALS IN LOCALIZED AREAS. LOCATIONS NEAR THE
ILLINOIS BORDER MAY EXPERIENCE A PERIOD OF SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN
MIXING WITH THE SNOW THURSDAY EVENING...WHICH WOULD CUT DOWN ON
SNOWFALL TOTALS SOMEWHAT.

IN ADDITION TO THE HEAVY PRECIPITATION...STRENGTHENING EAST TO
NORTHEAST WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH WILL PRODUCE BLOWING AND DRIFTING
SNOW THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.


----------



## toby4492

Nice fluffy 3" storm last night.....................................but this next storm looks like it means business. 

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for heavy snow and blowing snow, which is in effect from 9 pm Thursday to 3 pm cst Friday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect.
A winter storm will gather strength over the central plains on thursday, then track across northern Missouri, reaching northern Indiana by Friday morning. Widespread snow will develop during the mid evening hours on Thursday and become heavy at times thursday night through Friday morning. The snow will taper off inland early Friday afternoon, but lake effect snow may cause accumulating snow to linger through the day near the lake.
Snowfall accumulations of 8 to 12 inches are expected by early Friday afternoon, with locally higher amounts possible. Additional light accumulations may result from lake effect late Friday afternoon. Isolated thunderstorms are also possible, which would result in snowfall rates exceeding 2 inches an hour.
In addition to the heavy snow, strengthening east to northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph, with higher gusts, will produce blowing and drifting snow through early Friday afternoon.
A winter storm warning for heavy snow and blowing snow is issued when heavy snow is expected to combine with strong winds of 25 mph or more to cause major impacts to commerce and society. Travel will be dangerous and is strongly discouraged. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## grandview

Tom I think you need a bigger snowblower!


----------



## Ipushsnow

Now HERE is the forecast I have been waiting for:
Thursday Night: Snow and widespread blowing snow, mainly after 9pm. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 23. Windy, with a east wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to between 20 and 25 mph. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.

Friday: Snow and widespread blowing snow, mainly before noon. High near 30. Windy, with a east wind between 15 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Friday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 22. East wind between 5 and 15 mph. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Saturday: A 40 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 27. Breezy, with a east wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph.

Saturday Night: Snow. Low around 17. Breezy, with a north wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Sunday: Snow and areas of blowing snow. High near 20. Blustery, with a northwest wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## Longae29

Thank god we're getting 4 more loads of salt tomorrow, sounds like we may be needing it "a little" earlier than expected. Seems like last years 2nd place december snowfall totals will be a thing of the past after the next couple days. Anyone looking for work? sub?


----------



## fiveoboy01

I know we're not southeastern... But we did a 4.5"er last night.

We're gonna get clobbered, and I can't wait


----------



## Premier

Longae29;680922 said:


> Thank god we're getting 4 more loads of salt tomorrow, sounds like we may be needing it "a little" earlier than expected. Seems like last years 2nd place december snowfall totals will be a thing of the past after the next couple days. Anyone looking for work? sub?


where are you out of? ive got 2 extra loaders sitting around costing me money, they should be maken me money


----------



## Premier

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MILWAUKEE/SULLIVAN WI
325 PM CST THU DEC 18 2008

...MAJOR WINTER STORM NOW IMMINENT OVER SOUTHERN WISCONSIN...

.A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO SIGNIFICANTLY IMPACT THE
AREA LATE THIS EVENING THROUGH EARLY FRIDAY AFTERNOON. A LOW
PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL GATHER STRENGTH OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS EARLY
THIS EVENING...THEN TRACK NORTHEAST ACROSS NORTHERN MISSOURI...
CENTRAL ILLINOIS...AND CENTRAL INDIANA BY FRIDAY MORNING. THIS IS A
CLASSIC STORM TRACK FOR HEAVY SNOW ACROSS SOUTHERN WISCONSIN.

WIDESPREAD SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL FALL ACROSS ALL OF SOUTH
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE
FROM 9 TO 13 INCHES SOUTH OF A LINE FROM MADISON TO MILWAUKEE...TO
8 TO 11 INCHES NORTH OF THIS LINE...WITH 7 TO 9 INCHES NORTH OF A
MONTELLO TO FOND DU LAC LINE.

WIZ056-062-063-067>069-190530-
/O.CON.KMKX.WS.W.0009.081219T0300Z-081219T1800Z/
SAUK-IOWA-DANE-LAFAYETTE-GREEN-ROCK-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BARABOO...DODGEVILLE...MADISON...
DARLINGTON...MONROE...JANESVILLE...BELOIT
325 PM CST THU DEC 18 2008

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING
TO 12 PM CST FRIDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING
TO 12 PM CST FRIDAY.

A WINTER STORM WILL QUICKLY GATHER STRENGTH OVER THE CENTRAL
PLAINS EARLY THIS EVENING...THEN TRACK NORTHEAST ACROSS NORTHERN
MISSOURI...CENTRAL ILLINOIS...AND CENTRAL INDIANA BY FRIDAY MORNING.

WIDESPREAD SNOW WILL DEVELOP AFTER 9 PM THIS EVENING AND BECOME
HEAVY AT TIMES AFTER MIDNIGHT INTO FRIDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL
TAPER OFF LATE FRIDAY MORNING.

SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED...WITH
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE. ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE...WHICH WOULD RESULT IN SNOWFALL RATES EXCEEDING 2 INCHES
AN HOUR.

IN ADDITION TO THE HEAVY SNOW...STRENGTHENING EAST TO NORTHEAST
WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH...WITH GUSTS TO 30 MPH...WILL PRODUCE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW IN OPEN AREAS THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW IS ISSUED
WHEN HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO COMBINE WITH STRONG WINDS OF
25 MPH OR MORE TO CAUSE MAJOR IMPACTS TO COMMERCE AND SOCIETY.
TRAVEL WILL BECOME DANGEROUS THURSDAY NIGHT...AND WILL BE
STRONGLY DISCOURAGED.

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MILWAUKEE/SULLIVAN WI
405 PM CST THU DEC 18 2008

WIZ046-047-051-052-056>060-062>072-191000-
MARQUETTE-GREEN LAKE-FOND DU LAC-SHEBOYGAN-SAUK-COLUMBIA-DODGE-
WASHINGTON-OZAUKEE-IOWA-DANE-JEFFERSON-WAUKESHA-MILWAUKEE-
LAFAYETTE-GREEN-ROCK-WALWORTH-RACINE-KENOSHA-
405 PM CST THU DEC 18 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF EAST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN...SOUTH CENTRAL WISCONSIN AND SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

A MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL HIT THE AREA TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY
MORNING. THE SNOW SHOULD BEGIN DURING THE MID EVENING HOURS WEST OF
MADISON BUT WILL LIKELY HOLD OFF UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT IN THE
MILWAUKEE AREA. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 7 TO 11 INCHES ARE EXPECTED
NORTH OF A LINE FROM MADISON TO MILWAUKEE...AND 9 TO 13 INCHES SOUTH
OF THAT LINE. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF LATER FRIDAY MORNING. BRISK
EASTERLY WINDS WILL PRODUCE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

ANOTHER EVENT WITH 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE
SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT. DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS ARE
POSSIBLE SUNDAY NIGHT...AS WELL. THE THIRD ROUND OF SNOW COULD
ARRIVE LATE MONDAY NIGHT AND CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SNOWFALL REPORTS WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## JonathanL

Premier are you near Milwaukee? Id love to help out if you have some extra trucks or loaders ready. I have a month off of school so let me know, if your looking for someone still.


----------



## toby4492

About 8" on the ground so far with a few more hours to go before this storm moves out.

Strong winds are blowing it around like crazy. Pix coming later this morning.

3rd snow day for the kids since the first of the month


----------



## StoneDevil

RAIN RAIN go away come back another day


----------



## toby4492

Just finished cleanup from the big storm. About a foot of snow fell all together, here are a couple pix.


----------



## toby4492

Winter weather advisory now in effect until midnight cst tonight, winter storm warning in effect from midnight tonight to 6 pm cst Sunday, wind chill advisory remains in effect from 3 am Sunday to 12 pm cst Monday,
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for blowing snow, which is in effect from midnight tonight to 6 pm cst Sunday. The winter weather advisory for snow is now in effect until midnight cst tonight. A wind chill advisory remains in effect from 3 am Sunday to 12 pm cst Monday.
Snow will develop over southeast Wisconsin by early this evening and will lasting until midnight. Snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches are possible, with the highest amounts across fond du lac and sheboygan counties, and the lowest amounts near the illinois border.
In addition, winds will strengthen to 25 to 30 mph, with gusts around 40 mph, behind a strong cold front after midnight tonight. This will result in considerable blowing and drifting snow. Localized blizzard conditions are possible at times in open areas. These conditions should continue through Sunday morning, and gradually improve Sunday afternoon.
The increasing winds and falling temperatures will also cause wind chill values to drop to between 20 below and 30 below zero late tonight through Monday morning.
A winter weather advisory for snow means that visibilities will be limited due to a combination of falling and blowing snow. Use caution when traveling, especially in open areas, and on north to south roads.
A wind chill advisory means that very cold air and strong winds will combine to generate low wind chills. This will result in frost bite and lead to hypothermia if precautions are not taken. If you must venture outdoors, make sure you wear a hat and gloves.
A winter storm warning for blowing snow is issued when winds above 25 mph will cause blowing snow to reduce visibilities to one half mile or less at times. Travel may become dangerous, especially in open areas where roads are more prone to significant drifting. Expect the possibility of a couple feet of snow on some roadways. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## yard5864

I spent 14 hours plowing that storm yesterday, and about an hour ago finished my driveway and sidewalks. Just as I finished my stuff it started snowing again. Looks like it will be a good payuppayup month!


----------



## swisconsin

I think it will be a great year


----------



## Longae29

I spent 24 hours plowing that storm yesterday, and a half hour ago i finished a 9 hour shift of stacking snow, while it was snowing, 3 hour break and its back to work, I too believe it will be a good month


----------



## Badgerland WI

*And another...and another....and another...*

So...12" on Friday, 5" more last night...and another strong storm on the horizon for Tuesday into Wednesday. One of the pages I like to watch is the NWS Forecast Discussion. This is a great way to get information on storm systems several days to a week away to plan ahead. You will have to sort through meteorological technical mumbo-jumbo terms, but most can get the jist of what they're saying. There is already mention of yet another major storm system for next weekend. 

Here's the latest discussion: NWS FORECAST DISCUSSION

.MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY...YET ANOTHER SNOW EVENT APPEARS
ON TAP FOR LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY ACROSS THE AREA.
THE ECMWF AND GFS BOTH SHOW A WARM AIR ADVECTION/ISENTROPIC LIFT
EVENT FOR LATE MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY. IT APPEARS TO BE COLD
ENOUGH FOR ALL SNOW AT THIS TIME...THOUGH ECMWF TRIES TO PUSH 540
PLUS DKM 1000/500MB THICKNESSES INTO THE FAR SOUTHERN COUNTIES BY
00Z WEDNESDAY. A SOLID 0.25 INCH QPF WAS DEPICTED ON THE MODELS
FOR THIS PERIOD...WITH A 12 TO 1 SNOW TO LIQUID RATIO COULD YIELD
A 2 TO 5 INCH SNOWFALL. BUMPED UP POPS LATE MONDAY NIGHT IN THE
WEST...AND TUESDAY/TUESDAY NIGHT ACROSS THE ENTIRE AREA.

THEN...ECMWF SHOWS A DEEPENING SURFACE LOW MOVING FROM MISSOURI TO
NORTHERN LOWER MICHIGAN ON WEDNESDAY. THIS IS A GOOD TRACK FOR A
WET HEAVY SNOW ACROSS SOUTHERN WISCONSIN. GFS NOT AS BULLISH WITH
QPF...BUT FEEL THAT IT WILL TREND TOWARD THE ECMWF SOLUTION.
BUMPED UP POPS TO HIGH CHANCE ON WEDNESDAY. ANOTHER 0.25 TO 0.50
INCHES OF QPF WITH THIS SYSTEM COULD BRING SEVERAL INCHES OF
SNOW. *KEEP UP WITH THE FORECAST ON THIS SYSTEM.*

.WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY...CHRISTMAS DAY STILL APPEARS
QUIET...AS A SURFACE HIGH PASSES TO THE SOUTHEAST OF THE AREA.
ECMWF AND GFS THEN DIFFER GREATLY WITH ANOTHER FAIRLY STRONG
SYSTEM MOVING INTO THE REGION NEXT WEEKEND. WILL NOT MAKE ANY
CHANGES IN THIS PERIOD FOR NOW. TEMPERATURES STILL APPEAR TO
REMAIN BELOW NORMAL THROUGH THE WEEK.


----------



## fiveoboy01

My thoughts exactly, though at this rate I can retire in April....


----------



## swisconsin

From the sounds of it plan on sleeping in the truck for the next couple of days. Channel 3 out of madison is calling for 3-6 Tuesday and another 4 -7 wed this is going to suck for christmas


----------



## tls22

Merry xmass wisconsin, stop hording the snow please!


----------



## toby4492

Merry Christmas to you also Tim.

You send payup and I will send snow


----------



## mklawnman

Merry Christmas everyone! We survived the past 2 days, and luckily we didnt get dumped on yesturday just got another 3" snow fall so wasnt terrible and got done early enough to get some wraping done and get some sleep. Sounds like we will be getting a break here, and it is needed, to get some maintenance done on the trucks and let everyone catch up on sleep around here. Is it spring yet?? Geez haha, im all ready for mowing season to start already, haha ok not yet, but hopefully some of the piles can melt down some, running outta room and customers dont want to pay too much for loader work.


----------



## Longae29

Looking clear for new years eve! Can maybe spend a couple dollars for once.


----------



## Premier

*crank R up!*

its been a while (i think 2 weeks) since the last big one, kind of nice taken a breather but they are calling for 8" here in madison tomorrow. payup


----------



## DUMZ

Same here in LaCrosse.. One Ice storm, and about a 1/2 inch of rain in the last two weeks, and finally some snow in the forcast.. calling for 3-6 up here.


----------



## toby4492

A winter weather advisory remains in effect until 6 am cst saturday.
Snow will continue through mid morning with accumulations of 2 to 4 inches many areas. The snow is expected to taper off later this morning or early afternoon, but should increase in intensity again later this afternoon and evening resulting in several more inches of snow.
Total snow accumulations of 3 to 7 inches are expected by late tonight.
Snow spreading into southeast and east central Wisconsin early this morning will continue into this evening before diminishing. Total snow accumulations of 4 to 7 inches are expected by late tonight.
In general, the heavier amounts are expected toward the illinois border with somewhat lighter amounts in the port Washington and west bend areas.
Northeast winds will gradually increase this afternoon and become northerly 10 to 20 mph tonight. Areas of blowing and drifting snow could continue to hamper travel late night even as the snow begins to taper off and end from north to south.
A winter weather advisory for snow and blowing snow means that visibilities will be limited due to a combination of falling and blowing snow. Use caution when traveling, especially in open areas.


----------



## toby4492

Last storm only amounted to about 2" total.

Here is today's weather.

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter weather advisory for snow, blowing snow and dangerous wind chills, which is in effect from 7 pm this evening to 6 am cst tuesday.
Snow is expected to begin across southeast Wisconsin this evening. Snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches of light, powdery snow will blanket the area by late tonight. The highest snow amounts should be south of a line from jefferson to milwaukee. Winds will increase throughout the night, sustained at 15 to 25 mph after midnight, with wind gusts up to 35 mph possible. With the strong winds and lightweight snow, blowing snow may reduce visibility to less than a half mile at times.
Very cold air will reach south central Wisconsin behind the clipper late tonight. The cold temperatures and windy conditions will cause dangerously low wind chills late tonight into Tuesday morning. Wind chills of 10 to 20 below zero are expected.
A winter weather advisory for snow and blowing snow means that visibilities will be limited due to a combination of falling and blowing snow. Use caution when traveling, especially in open areas.


----------



## Longae29

Yay! I dont like the cold though, i get chilly when i have the window open while plowing.


----------



## Longae29

How many phone calls after tue night wed. storm that "my parking lot didnt get salted" are there going to be?


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;713905 said:


> How many phone calls after tue night wed. storm that "my parking lot didnt get salted" are there going to be?


Nothing like cold weather to slow the effect of salt... I've been mixing sand all season, so at least they will see something.


----------



## Longae29

We've been mixing beetjuice in, i'm very impressed with the results. unfortunately the supplier is now out of it, and now we have two untreated loads for the coldest snows of the year


----------



## toby4492

:realmad::realmad: it's cold out there.


----------



## Longae29

Hopefully everybody is ready for the next couple days. Sounds like a couple plowings for each of our properties payup

We had a couple WTFs with our trucks after plowing saturday morning, but they're all back to good now. Looks like we'll finally be able to break in the '09 3500 Diesel, I'll be sure to take some pics.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Several inches of snow may accumulate Tuesday night through Wednesday night as strong low pressure tracks northeast from Missouri to Lake Erie. The precipitation may begin as a mixture of rain and snow due to relatively mild temperatures on Tuesday but will transition to all snow Tuesday night as cooling occurs. Brisk and gusty northwest winds and associated blowing and drifting snow will further create hazardous winter conditions by Wednesday night. 

Here it comes! Sounds like a solid 6-8" across south-central & SE Wisconsin


----------



## Longae29

MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN OVER FAR SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN AFTER MIDNIGHT AND CONTINUE THROUGH SATURDAY. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 5 TO 8 INCHES ARE EXPECTED. BRISK NORTH WINDS WILL CREATE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW FROM LATE SATURDAY MORNING INTO SATURDAY NIGHT


Lets hope they dont drop the ball for tonight/tomorrow like they did for tue. night/wednesday. I'd like to plow. Salting just isnt as fun.


----------



## Red_Rattler

Why does it have to rain?! My backyard is flooding as I type..... :realmad:


----------



## mklawnman

Pouring here still, looks like its clearing to the west but no snow. I still think we are going to get dumped on at the end of March, just when people get settled into spring thinking it will dump on us once more. Sucks tho cause by then I need customers to be thinking spring so we can get more work this season. Ah well its money.


----------



## sledneck24x

Finally some more snow up north we got 6 inches up here but blowing around everywhere


----------



## Red_Rattler

Now we have a real mess lol ice......


----------



## Longae29

Saturday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 30. Blustery, with a north wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 


Hope your plows arent put away yet!


----------



## onsight

Longae29;773150 said:


> Saturday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 30. Blustery, with a north wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> Where are they calling for that?


----------



## Badgerland WI

Looks like a band across south central Wisconsin from Beaver Dam over to Sheboygan - NWS is predicting anwhere from 3"-7" Sat night with a few more inches during the day. Looks like the further south you go, the less snow in the forecast.


----------



## Longae29

onsight;773171 said:


> Where are they calling for that?


That was for western waukesha county


----------



## Red_Rattler

8 plus here maybe..... WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!! One more event!


----------



## tls22

get ur plows back out



NWS Milwaukee is on board

THE STORM WILL HAVE A LOT OF MOISTURE TO WORK WITH. THE
GULF IS ALREADY OPEN. A STRENGTHENING SOUTHERLY FLOW AHEAD OF THE
LOW WILL BRING THIS NORTHWARD EASILY. MIXING RATIOS BETWEEN 3.25
G/KG AND 3.75 G/KG ON THE 295K ISENTROPIC PLOT ADVECT INTO THE
AREA SATURDAY AFTERNOON. STRONG ISENTROPIC LIFT AND A NICE TROWAL
SIGNATURE SETS UP FROM SATURDAY AFTN THRU SATURDAY EVENING. THE
CROSS HAIR SIGNATURE IS PRETTY IMPRESSIVE. THE STRONGEST OMEGA IS
LOCATED WITHIN THE SNOW GROWTH REGION IN THE EAST AND THERE ARE
EVEN 200-300 J/KG OF ELEVATED CAPE PRESENT. GFS FORECAST SOUNDINGS
SHOW 400 J/KG ELEVATED CAPE FROM THE SNOW GROWTH REGION AND UP
OVER THE SOUTHEAST SECTIONS...WITH EVEN MORE JUST OT THE SOUTH.
HOWEVER...THE BEST RH IS LOCATED JUST BELOW THIS REGION WHICH
COULD HAMPER DENDRITE SIZE SOMEWHAT. NEVERTHELESS...WITH A STRONG
DYNAMICAL SYSTEM AND LOTS OF MOISTURE...INSTABILITY...AND MID
LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS RAPID ACCUMULATIONS COULD RESULT. THESE SPRING
SYSTEMS HAVE A TENDENCY TO GET OUT OF HAND WHEN INSTABILITY IS
EASILY AVAILABLE.

THE NEW 12Z ECMWF HAS COME IN MUCH COLDER THAN BEFORE WITH 850 MB
TEMPS NEAR 0C AT 00Z SUN. THIS IS DOWN FROM ABOUT +4C WITH THE
LAST RUN. I PUT A CHANCE OF RAIN AND SLEET IN THE SOUTHEAST
SECTIONS SATURDAY AFTERNOON WITH THE 0C LINE HANGING CLOSE...BEFORE
COLDER AIR PUSHES IN CHANGING EVERYTHING TO SNOW EARLY SATURDAY
EVENING. ALSO THREW A CHANCE OF HEAVY SNOW/SLIGHT CHANCE OF
THUNDER IN THE EAST WHERE THE BEST DYNAMICS/INSTABILITY ARE
LOCATED.

12Z ECMWF QPF APPROACHES 0.90 INCHES...WITH THE GFS AND CANADIAN
AROUND 0.65. AMOUNTS RAPIDLY DROP OFF TO THE WEST TO AROUND ONLY A
TENTH. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE TRICKY...BUT IT APPEARS 6 TO 9 INCHES
ARE A GOOD BET IN THE EAST...TAPERING OFF TO AN INCH OR TWO IN THE
FAR WEST. AMOUNTS IN THE EAST COULD BE HIGHER IF CONVECTION
MATERIALIZES AND THE DEFORMATION BAND SITS AND PIVOTS OVER A
PARTICULAR AREA...BUT COULD BE LOWER IF SNOW RATIOS ARE LOWER
THAN FORECAST /9:1-10:1/ AND MORE RAIN/SLEET MIXES IN.


----------



## mklawnman

Ill believe it when I see it on the pavement, snowed last Friday night for a bit but didnt stick to the roads. Updated at 10pm local TV guys saying heavier snow south of Milwaukee lesser to the north, bet it will be 2"-3" plowable. Would be nice but screws up cleanups oh well work is work and $$.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Red Rattler,
Where do you find that map out of curiosity?


----------



## Red_Rattler

http://www.johndee.com/ Dude is right on 98% of the time. On the left hand side it says "forecast Graphic"


----------



## Badgerland WI

This is definitely one of those Spring storms that has the potential to drop ALOT more in localized areas because of thunder-snow (1"-3" per hour). The storm break-down that TLS posted highlights all the ingredients are right in SE WI for a serious dumper! payup

Might be the last chance to cash-in on that equipment!


----------



## tls22

Badgerland WI;773628 said:


> This is definitely one of those Spring storms that has the potential to drop ALOT more in localized areas because of thunder-snow (1"-3" per hour). The storm break-down that TLS posted highlights all the ingredients are right in SE WI for a serious dumper! payup
> 
> Might be the last chance to cash-in on that equipment!


Thanks man,Im liking this event for ur area. I feel chi-town will also get in on the action. I will have updates after i get back from work...later guys...keep the shiney side up:waving:


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I'm ready for it. Doesn't look like we will get as much though. Bummer


----------



## jomama45

I for one could do with out it. It's going to be complete soup, if anything. I hate going the whole season with little damage to lawns & gravel, & then you get a storm like this. We had 2-3" of HEAVY snow 3 weeks ago, & I did more damage that night than the entire season. Plus, it's the hard as heck on the equipment. I actually skipped plowing any gravel areas last snow. The last snow of the season seems to be the first things on peoples mind in fall when taking bids!


----------



## Longae29

c'mon, end of the month, close to billing time, its going to be 40 degrees the next day, tell your guys to keep away from the edges, they'll melt away anyway. this probably isnt going to be the last snow of the season either, couple more possibilities coming up next week, if it was though, last snow on a saturday night would be awesome, everything should surely be done on time.


----------



## T-MAN

Longae29;773674 said:


> c'mon, end of the month, close to billing time, its going to be 40 degrees the next day, tell your guys to keep away from the edges, they'll melt away anyway. this probably isnt going to be the last snow of the season either, couple more possibilities coming up next week, if it was though, last snow on a saturday night would be awesome, everything should surely be done on time.


My thoughts exactly xysport


----------



## toby4492

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for snow, which is in effect from 7 pm this evening to 10 am cdt Sunday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 
Snow will spread into southern Wisconsin this afternoon and become heavy tonight. A swath of 4 to 7 inches of snow is expected. :crying::crying:


----------



## RichG53

Accuweathers take
http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/headlines.asp?iws=1


----------



## tls22

Enjoy guys.....take pics and vids please


----------



## WIPensFan

This is going to be a major setback to start up of landscaping I had planned for this coming week! I am Pissed:realmad:


----------



## blowerman

A little snow never hurt anyone... Sat. night storm, industrials closed on Sun. Plenty of time to clean things up. But if it didn't snow, no skin off my a$$.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Here's the latest graphic from the weather service... thunder-snow squalls expected with the system.










...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
NOON CDT SUNDAY...

THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
TO NOON CDT SUNDAY.

SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO THE AREA EARLY THIS EVENING AND WILL BECOME
HEAVY AFTER MIDNIGHT. SOME RAIN MAY MIX WITH THE SNOW IN THE
MILWAUKEE METROPOLITAN AREA THIS EVENING.

SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS ARE ALSO EXPECTED OVERNIGHT...WHICH WOULD
PRODUCE SNOWFALL RATES OF AT LEAST 2 INCHES AN HOUR. THE SNOW WILL
GRADUALLY DIMINISH LATE SUNDAY MORNING AS THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
TRACKS AWAY FROM THE AREA.

TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED BEFORE THE SNOW
DIMINISHES LATE SUNDAY MORNING. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE
POSSIBLE IF HEAVY BANDS OR THUNDERSTORMS SIT OVER AN AREA FOR A
PROLONGED PERIOD OF TIME.

IN ADDITION TO THE HEAVY SNOWFALL...NORTH WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH...
GUSTING AT TIMES TO 35 MPH ARE EXPECTED. GUSTS MAY REACH 40 MPH
NEAR THE LAKE. THE COMBINATION OF HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS WILL
CREATE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES. TRAVEL IS EXPECTED TO BECOME
VERY DANGEROUS OVERNIGHT.


----------



## Ipushsnow

Lets get ready to RUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBLLLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blowerman

Fueled, greased, all fluid checked, little more than I wanted... Lets fight!!!!!!!!


----------



## jomama45

All right, this storm is looking better now that it's here. Upper 20's & falling, snow seems preatty dry so far! I'll stop whining about it now! Although, the majority of my route consists of a factory & their wharehouses that run 24-7. They usually run chains in winter on their semi-tractors, but I'm sure there off by now. Oh well. Considering the outlook for construction this spring/summer, I guess I'll take the money now. payup


----------



## Longae29

After a long day, Fueled, greased, all fluid checked, plows that were off, back on.....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Light Freezing Rain Snow Fog/Mist and Breezy

31 °F
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
thats quite a combo for current weather observation from noaa.

thinking about getting some guys going out to do a few saltings here pretty quick, just chillin in the office for now.


----------



## mklawnman

Just got in, slushy 1" around my area, looks like we did get 3-4" on the grass. Woulda sucked if we would have gotten 4" of heavy wet snow.


----------



## jomama45

Probably 1-2 inches WET snow in Ozaukee Cty at 5 AM. Any asphalt I didn't plow is melted off already.


----------



## Red_Rattler

3 inches in Columbus and it was melting as I was plowing.... Oh well good way to end the year.


----------



## Longae29

We got everything plowed, just in time, whew. probably 2-3'' i'd say.


----------



## Longae29

Sunday Night: Rain and snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 32. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible


----------



## Red_Rattler

Here we go again! LOL


----------



## mklawnman

Still too early to predict, but Im sure we will get some snow on Sunday afternoon into the evening. Hope its the last for the season or if any, I'm ready for spring and need to get working. ha


----------



## blowerman

Kling, if the snow is what you need to make a living, I feel sorry for you


----------



## mklawnman

I mentioned it last week, I am ready for spring but work is work and its $$ to keep everyone happy including me  
I meant that I'm getting the spring itch to get out there and start doin some other work such as mowing, or landscaping.


----------



## jgoetter1

I doubt the forecast for Sunday. My guess is that it'll be more rain. Much like the last so called storm, this one will be a bust. This past storm was supposed to be 8 inches in the northern Milwaukee area, and I plowed an inch or two.


----------



## mklawnman

Forcast keeps changing from 12hrs ago, looks more like a mix precip, ground has been so warm lately that if we see 1" it will only be on the grass. We will see.


----------



## T-MAN

For the nay sayers, last sundays storm was supposed to dump 3-5 for my neck of the woods. We got 7 on the accounts and 9 at the house. I had 50 degree pavement temps sat before the rain. I doubted we would push, and it turned into a very profitable event payup


----------



## mklawnman

Hmm maybe that will happen up here this Sunday night, they dont say much now, then wake up Monday morning and boom plowing time ha.


----------



## Longae29

Sunday: Rain and snow, possibly mixed with sleet, becoming all snow after 1pm. High near 35. Breezy, with a northeast wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Sunday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 29. Blustery, with a north wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Nice......still not going to complain about another plowing. All the trucks are full of salt, plows are on, rock and roll! Landscaping sucks anyway.


----------



## WIPensFan

Everything sucks right now! I can't wait to not have the weather rule my life, maybe 10yrs. if I'm lucky.


----------



## tls22

Longae29;775199 said:


> .
> 
> Nice......still not going to complain about another plowing. All the trucks are full of salt, plows are on, rock and roll! Landscaping sucks anyway.


It really does suck...i wish i could plow all the time...i landscape in the summer to plow snow in the winter.


----------



## Red_Rattler

Hmmmmm wheres the snow?! Now they just canceled the winter weather advisory for my area now... WTF is going on. Forecasters can kiss my a$$! :angry:


----------



## blowerman

tls22;775234 said:


> It really does suck...i wish i could plow all the time...i landscape in the summer to plow snow in the winter.


I agree guys, landscaping does suck... Snow, that we have down to a science. When it's snows, they never seem to know!


----------



## Longae29

oooooooo the big bad thunderstorms to the south sucked all the moisture out of the system.


----------



## Longae29

First saltable event tonight for Southeastern Wisconsin? Let the sleepless nights begin!


----------



## gd8boltman

*I am with you in your wish, but*

after looking at the weather i think a little snow on the grass if that, still too warm. I hope I am wrong and am salting at 3:00 am though.


----------



## gd8boltman

*1"-3" ish now in the prediction*

through late tonight... Thats what i like to hear!!xysport


----------



## Badgerland WI

From the NWS...


----------



## GreatOutdoors

Looks like I'll get to make some $ tonight...the heaviest band of snow is still coming.


----------



## blowerman

Where are you at Great outdoor? We've got nothing here on the northwest side of Milwaukee..


----------



## GreatOutdoors

Western Racine Co. I just took the dog out and could hear the county trucks plowing.


----------



## Longae29

Parking lots are partially snow covered and getting icy here. We are doing a full salt / sidewalk run tonight. Most people started at 11, i'm waiting for the morons who somehow didnt understand what 11pm meant. Great way to start the year. We had all (well almost) of the trucks ready to go, then today, we got 2 trucks with dead batteries, 1 truck with a bad headlight switch, 2 salters with dead batteries, loose belt on the wheel loader, realized tailgate chains were too tight on a 3500 dump body after it was full....ugh.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well good luck guys. Stay safe.


----------



## Longae29

lawnproslawncar;887856 said:


> Well good luck guys. Stay safe.


Thanks, going to unwind in wild rose this weekend after tonight! right in your neighborhood


----------



## Longae29

first "successful" salting in the books. I must have broken some sort of record as far as speed of a breakdown. went to salt my first property, it has 3 parking lots, got the first one salted, started on the second, and the chain broke on the salter, thank god for spare trucks, I dont know what people without them do. Looked to me like a lot of parking lots that should be wet by now havent been touched, also lots of different contractors working on properties that others had held for several years prior..


----------



## WIPensFan

Just got back from salting. Only had 1/4"-1/2" in madison/middleton. Saw guys plowing  I don't understand why, salt takes care of these small amounts better anyway.


----------



## toby4492

Just a few flurries by me. I heard last night that southern Waukesha county picked up close to 4 inches.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Looks like we have a chance here on Sunday, as well as another significant storm system approaching for mid-week.

Here's the NWS Map:









Here's the Forecaster discussion on the next storm which sounds awfully iffy on the storm totals right now:

*SUNDAY- CONFIDENCE...LOW TO MEDIUM*
UPPER RIDGE POPS UP ACROSS THE CWA IN ADVANCE OF THE NEXT SYSTEM.
925 TEMPS MODIFY BUT MAY BE OFFSET BY MORE CLOUD COVER. TEMPS WILL
BE TRICKY. GFS DEVELOPS A NARROW RIBBON OF LIGHT QPF NEAR THE WI/IL
BORDER IN THE AFTERNOON IN RESPONSE TO LOWER CONDENSATION PRESSURE DEFICITS BUT OMEGA APPEARS WEAK. WITH THIS AND THE SURFACE TROUGH IN THE AREA WILL OPT TO ADD IN SOME FLURRIES AT THIS POINT. OVERALL THOUGH WILL LEAN TOWARDS THE DRIER LOOK OF ECMWF/HPC/NAM/CANADIAN.

*SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY- CONFIDENCE...LOW*
OPEN AND IMPRESSIVE NEGATIVE TILT SHORTWAVE APPROACHES THE AREA.
JET DYNAMICS ARE FAVORABLE WITH 250 MILLIBAR LEFT EXIT REGION
CREATING FAVORABLE UPPER DIVERGENCE ACROSS SOUTHERN WI. *LOOKING AT 1000-500 MILLIBAR THICKNESSES AND COBB PLUS SURFACE TEMPERATURES
WILL GO WITH AROUND A 17:1 RATIO FOR THIS SYSTEM. AVERAGE QPF
AMOUNTS ARE AROUND 0.20 INCH...SO A GOOD 2 TO 4 INCHES SEEMS
REASONABLE.* VERTICAL MOTION MAX WITHIN DENDRIDIC GROWTH ZONE ADDS CONCERN AND ALSO TIMING SUPPORTS A POTENTIAL IMPACT TO THE MONDAY MORNING RUSH...SO ADVISORY MAY BE NEEDED.

*TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY- CONFIDENCE...LOW*
GFS/ECMWF AND CANADIAN ARE IN DECENT AGREEMENT WITH EACH OTHER.
INTERNAL CONSISTENCY IS THERE AS WELL. OVERALL FOLLOWING ECMWF PER
HPC`S INPUT AND THIS FAR OUT...WOULD PREFER TO LEAN IN THAT
DIRECTION. THE ECMWF TRACK OF THE SURFACE LOW IS A LITTLE FURTHER
SOUTH THAN IDEAL AND 850 LOW IS SOUTH AND MORE BROAD HOWEVER THE
POSITION OF THE 700 MILLIBAR LOW CENTER IS FAVORABLE. THIS FAR
OUT...LOTS CAN STILL CHANGE. RAISED POPS TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY
BUT NO REAL TINKERING WITH SNOW AMOUNTS FOR NOW. WITH TIGHT GRADIENT
EVOLVING ACROSS THE CWA ON BACK SIDE OF LOW INTRODUCED BLOWING SNOW.
*HARD TO NOT SEE THIS ENDING UP AS A WATCH/WARNING EVENT.*


----------



## Longae29

Hellz yeah. Time to make some dolla billz


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;890105 said:


> Hellz yeah. Time to make some dolla billz


What? Didn't you go up north this weekend? With slang like that, are you drinking?


----------



## Longae29

It was 3 oclock in the afternoon, of course i was drinking. with the sunday night snow we are going to work tomorrow morning, so i couldnt get away. just have to party it up in miltown


----------



## WIPensFan

Hopefully these two storms will have a break in between. Wish I was with the Badgers in Hawaii


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Sounds and looks like there is gonna be a 40 hour gap at least. The NWS hourly map is usually pretty accurate. Truck gets a nice bath of fluid film tomorrow, plow gets checked over, and then I get to rest!


----------



## Badgerland WI

Sunday Update from NWS...

*Accumulating Snow Expected Tonight | Winter Storm Likely Wednesday*
Weak low pressure is expected to track northeast from the central Plains into the western Great Lakes tonight and Monday. This low pressure system will pack enough punch to bring widespread accumulating snow to southern Wisconsin. At this time, 2 to 4 inches is expected over most of southern Wisconsin, with a few locations possibly receiving 5 inches by late Monday morning. The heaviest snow is expected to fall north of a line from Darlington to Madison to Milwaukee. The least snow is expected in far southeast Wisconsin.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A second much stronger low pressure system is expected to develop in the southern Plains on Tuesday, and then track northeast into northern Illinois and Indiana late Tuesday night and Wednesday, resulting in accumulating snow across southern Wisconsin and neighboring areas.

This weather system will have much more atmospheric dynamics and moisture to work with, hence significant snowfall greater than 6 inches is anticipated. In addition, strong northwest winds on Wednesday will result in blowing snow, which would severely restrict the visibility in open areas.










There is still considerable uncertainty to the exact track this storm system will take. Several of the latest computer forecast models are showing a potential for warmer air surging into southeast Wisconsin, which would result in more of a mixture of precipitation, which wouild cut down on snow amounts. You can see in the above illustration how close the rain/snow line is expected to be to southeast Wisconsin on Wednesday. A slight shift in the storm track further to the northwest will affect snowfall totals in southeast Wisconsin.

Never the less, this will likely be the first major winter storm for the upper midwest this season, and will likely have a significant impact on society. Monitor the latest forecast on this developing winter storm, and be ready to delay any travel plans on Wednesday.

Now, this forecast discussion from the NWS - Quad Cities is quite interesting to read (in the storm track)...

*TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY...EXTREME WINTER STORM...POTENTIALLY CRIPPLING WITH NEAR HISTORIC POTENTIAL. THIS WILL BE DUE TO A COMBINATION OF HEAVY SNOW...HIGH WINDS...PRODUCING BLIZZARD TO NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS TUESDAY NIGHT AND ESPECIALLY WEDNESDAY. STORM EVENT HEAVY SNOW TOTALS OF 6 TO 12 PLUS INCHES SUGGESTED WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE.*

TUESDAY...HAVE UPPED POPS WITH SNOW OVERSPREADING ENTIRE REGION
BETWEEN MID MORNING AND MID AFTERNOON. SLEET MAY MIX WITH SNOW
SOUTH OF A PRINCETON TO GALESBURG TO KEOSAUQUA LINE. NORTHEAST
WINDS OF 10 TO 20 MPH SHOULD NOT POSE A MAJOR BLOWING AND DRIFTING
CONCERN UNTIL TUESDAY NIGHT.

TUESDAY NIGHT...SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES WITH SOME SLEET FAR SE IN THE
EVENING WITH WINDS INCREASING AFTER MIDNIGHT TO 20 TO 35+ MPH FROM
NW TO SE WITH AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW. TRAVEL WILL BECOME EXTREMELY
DIFFICULT IF NOT IMPOSSIBLE BY DAYBREAK WITH THUNDER-SNOW SUGGESTED
OVER MOST LOCATIONS. SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES AN HOUR AND
STRONG WINDS TO RESULT IN NEAR WHITEOUT CONDITIONS COMMON BY THE
OVERNIGHT HOURS. TEMPERATURES WILL BEGIN TO RAPIDLY FALL TOWARD
DAYBREAK.

WEDNESDAY...PROLONGED BLIZZARD CONDITIONS APPEAR LIKELY OVER LARGE
AREAS ALONG AND WEST OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER. THIS DUE TO CONTINUED
SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING...DIMINISHING TO FLURRIES BY
AFTERNOON. *ALL STUDIES SHOW VERY STRONG WINDS OF 30 TO 50 MPH WITH SOME GUSTS NEAR TO POSSIBLY OVER 60 MPH SUGGESTED.* THIS WILL RESULT IN NEAR WHITEOUT CONDITIONS CAUSING IMPOSSIBLE TRAVEL CONDITIONS MOST OF THE DAY WEDNESDAY. THESE HIGH WIND SPEEDS LIKELY WOULD ALSO CAUSE SIGNIFICANT...PROLONGED AND WIDESPREAD POWER OUTAGES. SNOW DRIFTS OF 3 TO OVER 6 FEET DEEP WILL BE COMMON BY LATE AFTERNOON. TEMPERATURES WILL FALL INTO THE TEENS TO LOWER 20S WITH EXTREMELY LOW WIND CHILLS.

Sounds EPIC, hey?


----------



## toby4492

I guess I better gas up the blower tomorrow night 

Winter Storm Watch: 


Issued at: 3:54 PM CST 12/6/09, expires at: 12:00 AM CST 12/7/09 

Winter storm watch in effect from Tuesday evening through wednesday evening, 
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm watch, which is in effect from Tuesday evening through Wednesday evening. 
Timing: Occasional light to moderate snow is expected to move into southwest Wisconsin between 10 am and 12 noon Tuesday morning, and spread across the rest of southern Wisconsin by 6 pm Tuesday. Right now it appears snowfall will be heaviest between 12 midnight and 8 am Wednesday, then taper off to scattered snow showers and flurries by Wednesday evening. 
Snow accumulations: 10 to 13 inches with the axis of heaviest snow appearing to be along and either side of a line from lone rock to sheboygan. 
Winds: East at 10 to 15 mph, turning northeast and increasing to 15 to 20 mph overnight Tuesday. The winds turn northwest and increase to between 20 and 30 mph, with gusts to 40 mph by late Wednesday morning and afternoon, then become west and slowly diminish to 10 to 15 mph overnight. 
Impacts:travel during the evening rush hour on Tuesday will become difficult with the intensifying snow, with visibility reduced to one half mile or less. Heavy snow overnight will make travel hazardous, with blowing and drifting snow creating whiteout conditions through Wednesday morning and afternoon. 
While it is anticipated that this watch will probably be upgraded to a winter stormi warning, there is a potential for a portion of the forecast area to be upgraded to a blizzard warning if the storm intensifies more than currently forecast. It will be important to monitor later forecasts, statements. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## mklawnman

Might be a good idea haha, now NWS is only saying 1-2" in the area now, down from 1-3 and 2-4 earlier. Ill believe it when I see it but I am ready, truck is loaded and ready to plow, or salt.


----------



## Badgerland WI

We're getting some lake enhancement from this little storm in the Northern Ozaukee, Washington, and Sheboygan counties right now so might continue snowing for several hours.

_Here's the NWS update on the big storm we're all watching for Tuesday night into Wednesday:_

*Major Winter Storm Expected Tuesday Night and Wednesday*
A strong low pressure system is expected to develop in the southern Plains on Tuesday, and then track northeast into northern Illinois and Indiana late Tuesday night and Wednesday, resulting in significant accumulating snow across southern Wisconsin and neighboring areas.

Snow will spread across southern Wisconsin on Tuesday. The snow will increase in intensity Tuesday evening, and will be occasionally heavy into Wednesday morning before beginning to taper off. At this time, between 8 and 12 inches are expected across southern Wisconsin (if not higher).

In addition, as the winter storm deepens to the south of Wisconsin, a burst of strong east winds of 15 to 30 mph may lower the visibility to near blizzard conditions for several hours Tuesday evening. As the winter storm pushes away from Wisconsin on Wednesday, strong northwest winds of 20 to 30 mph with gusts to 40 mph will result in more widespread blowing and drifting snow and near whiteout conditions, which would severely restrict the visibility in open areas.










Confidence is growing on the above winter storm track. There is still a possibility that slightly warmer air could surge into far southeast Wisconsin and along Lake Michigan. This would result in a period of mixed precipitation which would cut back slightly on the snow amounts. However, it is still looking like most if not all of southern Wisconsin will experience severe winter conditions.

This will be the first major winter storm for southern Wisconsin this season, and will have a significant impact on society. Monitor the latest forecast on this developing winter storm, and be ready to delay or cancel your travel plans Tuesday evening and Wednesday.

*While it is anticipated that the winter storm watch will be upgraded to a winter storm warning, there is a potential for a portion of the forecast area to be upgraded to a blizzard warning if the storm intensifies more than currently forecast. *

I'm seeing other forecasts and they're all pointing in the same direction as well - Thunder snow is a real possibility with this storm as well due to the close border of warm moist air. If that happens, could be seeing snowfall rates of 2-3" per hour which will increase the totals as well. They're also now stating that the event may start earlier tomorrow.

Keep an eye on this one! :salute:


----------



## Longae29

Would have been nice to resharpen the plowing skills on the 1-3'' we were supposed to get before the 9-14'' they are saying for tue. night and wednesday. Good enough for a salting this morning, which is always nice. salted some dry pavement before it snowed, gotta love that.


----------



## blowerman

Think of today as a dry run... Tell everyone to be in by 3:00 and then call to say you haven't even had a flake hit the ground, love that too. But as well, we layered some salt an almost bare pavement.


----------



## jomama45

We got to plow a solid 4" in N. Oz. county. Felt like alot more due to the timing of the snow & how heavy & wet it got after sunrise. I wish I could have shared with you guys in Milwaukee, I would have gladly!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I think we are all gonna share some plowing responsibility with this next batch. Sounds like close to a foot by us with this heavy wind.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Here is the latest NWS storm map:










However, I like this one better...too bad it's not my area!










I just might be glad though, blizzards are no fun, I don't care who you are!​


----------



## toby4492

Ended up with about 3-4 here.

Snapped a couple pix on the way home for lunch. Sounds like Tue night into Wed could be interesting.


----------



## toby4492

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for heavy snow and blowing snow, which is in effect from noon Tuesday to midnight cst Wednesday night. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 
Timing: Snow is expected to develop Tuesday, and will become heavy at times Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. The snow will taper off to scattered snow showers and flurries by Wednesday evening. 
Snow accumulations: 9 to 12 inches is expected by Wednesday afternoon most places, with 6 to 9 inches across the far southeast. 
Winds: East at 10 to 15 mph on Tuesday, turning northeast and increasing to 15 to 25 mph Tuesday night. The winds turn northwest Wednesday morning and increase to between 20 and 30 mph, with gusts to 40 mph, then become west and slowly diminish to 10 to 15 mph Wednesday evening and night. 
Impacts: Travel conditions will deteriorate rapidly Tuesday evening, and remain hazardous through Wednesday. Severe blowing and drifting snow will create whiteout conditions at times, especially on Wednesday. 
While widespread blizzard conditions are not expected, there is a potential for a portion of the forecast area to be upgraded to a blizzard warning if the storm intensifies more than currently forecast. It will be important to monitor later forecasts and statements on this major winter storm. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an emergency. If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

> If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


*Toby, you bring the popcorn. I'll bring the *

I plan on sleeping in the truck. Screw this whole trying to drive home when home will be drifted in worse than all the accounts.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

That I service at least. 

I noticed something today; Our Roundy's (pick n' save) is was not serviced today with .75-1.0" on the ground. Anybody doing any of these lots. Did they cut you guys way down. They used to have a bare parking lot by 5 or 6 a.m.


----------



## Badgerland WI

*Update from NWS:*










*****BLIZZARD WARNING*****

*...BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT CST WEDNESDAY
NIGHT...*
...WINTER STORM WARNING IS CANCELLED...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MILWAUKEE/SULLIVAN HAS ISSUED A
BLIZZARD WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT CST
WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THE WINTER STORM WARNING HAS BEEN CANCELLED.

* TIMING: LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE AFTERNOON...
BECOMING HEAVY THIS EVENING AND INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING. THE SNOW
WILL TAPER OFF TO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS AND FLURRIES BY
WEDNESDAY EVENING. STRONG WINDS WILL COMBINE WITH FALLING AND
BLOWING SNOW TO CREATE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES...WITH THE
BEST CHANCE THIS EVENING THROUGH AND THROUGH THE DAY WEDNESDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: 9 TO 13 INCHES IS EXPECTED BY WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON MOST PLACES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.

* WINDS: EAST AT 10 TO 15 MPH THIS AFTERNOON...TURNING NORTHEAST
AND INCREASING TO 15 TO 25 MPH TONIGHT. THE WINDS TURN
NORTHWEST WEDNESDAY MORNING AND INCREASE TO 20 TO 30 MPH...
WITH GUSTS TO 40 MPH...THEN BECOME WEST AND SLOWLY DIMINISH TO
15 TO 20 MPH WEDNESDAY EVENING AND NIGHT.

* IMPACTS: TRAVEL CONDITIONS WILL DETERIORATE RAPIDLY THIS EVENING
AND REMAIN HAZARDOUS THROUGH WEDNESDAY. SEVERE BLOWING AND
DRIFTING SNOW WILL CREATE WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

* CONTINUE TO MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AND STATEMENTS ON THIS
MAJOR WINTER STORM.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS
AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS...MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. DO NOT TRAVEL. IF
YOU MUST TRAVEL...HAVE A WINTER SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU. IF YOU GET
STRANDED...STAY WITH YOUR VEHICLE.

Going to be an interesting night, to say the least.


----------



## Longae29

Thanks for missing the early a.m snow weather guys! nice to scramble to get everything salted this a.m! thank god we had all the trucks filled already.


----------



## sublime68charge

yep When I get home tonight I'll pull the ATV in the garage and get the Blade put on. 
its warm and dry in the garage. 

I was ready for a nice little 4" or so but to have a big monster right at the start of the season?

good thing is there's all kinds of room to push the snow.





Sublime out.


----------



## WIPensFan

The worst part is the anticipation and waiting around.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey if any of you guys need help please let me know. I have two trucks and more equt. If needed. Call me at 708 670 8504 all we are getting on the south of chi town is rain
Russ


----------



## toby4492

R&R Yard Design;895497 said:


> Hey if any of you guys need help please let me know. I have two trucks and more equt. If needed. Call me at 708 670 8504 all we are getting on the south of chi town is rain
> Russ


Thanks Russ. Wanna come up and plow my driveway in the morning :salute:


----------



## Donny O.

i'm in Edgerton(the one by Janesville not milwaukee)went out about 10pm and jsut got back in. not because i'm done plowing but i'm done getting stuck. made a bad choice by swapping tires so going to get some sleep then put my old tires and rims back on and go finish up in the daylight with some traction.

anyway I know we have at least a foot here of heavy, wet slippery snow. lots o branches laying in the roads/yards. the tree in my front yard was hanging down and touching the ground. I had to hit the banches with the shovel to lighten it up in hopes it won't break. I can only imagine if it had been about 15 degrees outside and this was light fluffy snow how deep it would actually be!!


----------



## WIPensFan

That was a hell of a storm! 17" of heavy wet stuff. Now blowing and drifting. Got everything done in 14hrs. Now have to go out in the morning to do clean ups, mailboxes, fire hydrants, drifts. Can barely move right now, we do a lot of walks with little Toros, snow was several inches above them. Need to  now.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

WIPensFan;897386 said:


> That was a hell of a storm! 17" of heavy wet stuff. Now blowing and drifting. Got everything done in 14hrs. Now have to go out in the morning to do clean ups, mailboxes, fire hydrants, drifts. Can barely move right now, we do a lot of walks with little Toros, snow was several inches above them. Need to  now.


I started at 1:00 a.m. and just got done around 11:00 p.m. = 22 hours with a 1 hour forced break

Not to mention I get to call everyone back at 1:30 so they're pushing by 2:00 a.m.

Oh yeah. At least 16" here!!!! Holy mother of jesus it makes my a$$ ache!

Truck is in need of work...I should say trucks. 1 tranny gone, 1 truck blew a front drive shaft, I went through 1 wing cylinder and 2 hoses on the western. I think it's boss time after the accounts payup

The truck is maroon but it turned into a white, brown, maroon mix by 3 a.m. this morning

Never have I plowed so much road without dropping the plow! wesport
I better charge the county.


----------



## jomama45

Donny O.;896299 said:


> i'm in Edgerton(the one by Janesville not milwaukee)went out about 10pm and jsut got back in. not because i'm done plowing but i'm done getting stuck. made a bad choice by swapping tires so going to get some sleep then put my old tires and rims back on and go finish up in the daylight with some traction.
> 
> *anyway I know we have at least a foot here of heavy, wet slippery snow*. lots o branches laying in the roads/yards. the tree in my front yard was hanging down and touching the ground. I had to hit the banches with the shovel to lighten it up in hopes it won't break. *I can only imagine if it had been about 15 degrees outside and this was light fluffy snow how deep it would actually be*!!


Same here, probably about a foot of "lead" snow. I can imagine if it was fairly light & fluffy it could have easily been 2-3 feet! I'm actually glad it started to lose intensity at about 6AM yesterday or it could have been a real mess.


----------



## GOFN2

Anybody know what kind of shovel this is in this pic?


----------



## cretebaby

GOFN2;899129 said:


> Anybody know what kind of shovel this is in this pic?


Ummmm?????


----------



## GOFN2

This one...(sorry)


----------



## jomama45

GOFN2;899181 said:


> This one...(sorry)


It's a Snowplow. There's a section in this forum just for them


----------



## lawnproslawncar

How's the single stage Toro holding up


----------



## kmcsllc

Well it looks like we might see some snowfall on Fri sat and sun. I hope so this december has sucked so far.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

kmcsllc;907106 said:


> Well it looks like we might see some snowfall on Fri sat and sun. I hope so this december has sucked so far.


Don't jinx us buddy!


----------



## gd8boltman

*Anyone seeing anything for SE Wi.*

this Friday into Saturday? Reports I have seen are conflicting, latest seems to indicate MAYBE a salting run at most now.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Thursday night I think. Then somewhere around the 20th-22nd. So who really knows until it happens.


----------



## gd8boltman

*1-2 inches for us in the*

far south/east Friday night. Good news!


----------



## Longae29

sounds like a real mess coming for the next few days. blech


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah lots of blech, not alot of White stuff, but it will be an event none the less, might get 2 things for Christmas, some plowing $$ and some time with the family.


----------



## Longae29

Not a bad night/morning, salted everything twice, all parking lots are wet, trucks are refilled with salt, gas/diesel, hosed off, and parked back inside for tomorrow (hopefully not more today)


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Sounds like another good sized storm to role in over x-mas


----------



## Longae29

based on what has happened tonight so far, i'm having a real hard time believing the forecast for the next few days, looking at the hourly weather graph on noaa, i think theres going to be more snow than what they are saying. these weather guys have been pretty off this year, but, oh well payup


----------



## kmcsllc

I hope so!! In SE WI here and still snowing they said it was supposed to be freezing rain by now!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

;-) Maybe the wind is freeze drying the rain HAHA


----------



## Longae29

yeah, i think its something like that........ lawn pros, go plow the driveway at my cottage would ya? its on wilson lake, in springwater.


----------



## mklawnman

YEah I think they under estimated the amount of snow earlier in this storm, 2" here I figure about 3 all said and done, but I hear sleet is on the way so its about on time like they were saying. Sleeting in Jaynesville, and temps are warming up. Looking like a quick plowing in the morning then rain.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Longae29;923383 said:


> yeah, i think its something like that........ lawn pros, go plow the driveway at my cottage would ya? its on wilson lake, in springwater.


Is the driveway all down hill? I don't know how many drives we did down there where we had to inch our way down the drives so we didn't get stuck at the bottom during the last blizzard.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I'm glad I'm not in the southern MN. I can't stand large snow falls, hard on everything including payloaders. FORGET IT.


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;923424 said:


> YEah I think they under estimated the amount of snow earlier in this storm, 2" here I figure about 3 all said and done, but I hear sleet is on the way so its about on time like they were saying. Sleeting in Jaynesville, and temps are warming up. Looking like a quick plowing in the morning then rain.


we have a little more than 2 here in waukesha i believe....also getting some sort of mixed bag of precip now, we are starting at midnight.....


----------



## Longae29

lawnproslawncar;923431 said:


> Is the driveway all down hill? I don't know how many drives we did down there where we had to inch our way down the drives so we didn't get stuck at the bottom during the last blizzard.


nope, its 100% flat, i'll be up for nye unless theres snow in the forecast, i expect it to be done.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I'm getting krunk on NYE...Unless white stuff finds its way to the ground from the sky.


----------



## Longae29

Wednesday Night: Snow likely after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 14. North wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Thursday: Snow and areas of blowing snow. High near 19. North wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible

*yay!*


----------



## Donny O.

looks like it will be a nice easy one.....and on my day off so perfect!!


----------



## toby4492

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for heavy snow and blowing snow, which is in effect from 6 am Thursday to midnight cst Thursday night. 
Snow will begin early Thursday morning and become heavy at times through the day and into the evening. 
Snow accumulation of 6 to 9 inches is expected. 
North to northeast winds will increase to 15 to 20 mph with gusts to 30 mph late Thursday afternoon and night, and will cause blowing and drifting snow. 
Snow will begin around rush hour Thursday morning with travel conditions becoming more hazardous throughout the day and into Thursday night as snow accumulates and blowing and drifting occurs. East to west oriented roads will be most impacted by the blowing and drifting snow. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous.


----------



## Longae29

a couple inches of LIGHT FLUFFY snow, what are we going to do? its going to be almost too easy


----------



## jomama45

Longae29;946075 said:


> a couple inches of LIGHT FLUFFY snow, what are we going to do? its going to be almost too easy


I'm going to hold you to that! :laughing:

The lake effect potential could make this interesting.


----------



## Longae29

uh oh, i hate being held to things, but hey, as long as its not 7'' of slush like it has been the last few times its fine with me


----------



## tls22

Longae29;946111 said:


> uh oh, i hate being held to things, but hey, as long as its not 7'' of slush like it has been the last few times its fine with me


Plowing is so much better then that grass cutting crap....i love snow


----------



## Longae29

it could snow all year for all i care, cutting grass is lame.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Funny how the last big storm hammered the inland counties and left little to the lakeshore areas... now its time to pay the piper!










payup


----------



## mklawnman

I like the snow, good money in the winter, but I'd rather have it be in the 50's or 60's and no snow and do landscaping and lawn cutting all winter too ha, but mother nature makes $$$ fall from the sky, something landscaping or even lawn cutting cant give you during the growing season due to the economic times. 

We will see, I bet we get about 4" of fluff up my way and further south and east more. Fluff is nice, but dont let it fool ya, something stupid could go wrong on a truck or plow in this easy stuff. We all worry about the 8" slushy crap that is heavy and then nothing breaks, until we plow this ha.
Good luck


----------



## kmcsllc

Well its going to be fun because its during the day... All the idiot drivers to work around. let the fun begin


----------



## toby4492

The weather guessers have upped the totals to 8"-10" here.


----------



## toby4492

The winter storm warning is now in effect until 6 am cst Friday. 
Snow will continue through tonight, becoming heavy at times. The snow will begin to taper off after midnight. 
Snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches is expected with locally higher amounts due to the lake effect contribution. 
North to northeast winds will increase to 15 to 20 mph with gusts to 30 mph early this evening, and will cause blowing and drifting snow. 
Snow will continue with deteriorating conditions for the morning rush hour. Roads will become snow covered and slippery. East to west oriented roads will be most impacted by the blowing and drifting snow later today and tonight. :bluebounc

About an inch on the ground here so far. Lake effect should kick in here early this afternoon. Gonna be a fun day. Everyone out and about making payup good luck and stay safe.


----------



## toby4492

Snow has really picked up in intensity. Over the last hour an additional 2" has fallen. Nothing like powder snow. Reminds me of when I lived in Colorado.


----------



## toby4492

6+ inches so far :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Longae29

was out 5am-7pm, going to take a nap on the couch in my office until 1130, guys are coming back at 12, yay! it just keeps on snowing.


----------



## Longae29

This snow squall will shift into mainly waukesha and milwaukee
counties by 9 pm.

Hourly snowfall rates will approach 1 to 2 inches per hour across
this area.

Combined with increasing northerly winds of 15 to 20 mph...and
gusts to 30 mph...this band of snow will significantly reduce
visibilities. If you are traveling in the affected area...be
prepared for visibilities to fall below 1/4 mile at times


----------



## jomama45

Looks to be just about wrapped up here in N. Oz. county. Probably close to 11-12" I'd say. Nice & light too, especially compared to the earlier snows this year. Getting back out within the hour to do a final plow on everything, at least i hope!


----------



## Longae29

jomama45;949373 said:


> Looks to be just about wrapped up here in N. Oz. county. Probably close to 11-12" I'd say. Nice & light too, especially compared to the earlier snows this year. Getting back out within the hour to do a final plow on everything, at least i hope!


we're going out in two hours, i concur on the "at least I hope"

we have 6'' fresh inches here in waukesha since about 5pm


----------



## toby4492

Quite the nice storm. 10"-12" around my area in Washington County.


----------



## Longae29

payup twas a nice storm. most properties were plowed, salted and walks cleared 3 times, which is always nice, and we had everything done before openings this morning. 7 sites to haul snow from, or stack this weekend, wesport


----------



## Longae29

Maybe a salting tonight hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cretebaby

Longae29;968073 said:


> Maybe a salting tonight hmmmmmmmmmm


It really fizzled out here and we barely got anything so far.


----------



## Longae29

yep, not a drop of anything. atmosphere was far too dry


----------



## cretebaby

We got just enough overnight to make glare ice. Very slippery this morning.


----------



## WIPensFan

I hate these over night events that last into mid morning. Got 1" from 11:00 pm to 5:00 am then this morning another 1- 1 1/2" in about 2 Hrs. So I go do commercial stuff this morning early, then sit around and wait to go out and do Resi's today. Then have to go do commercial again tonight, all for 2-3" of snow. :realmad: Just snow and be done!!


----------



## toby4492

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for heavy snow with blowing and drifting, which is in effect from midnight tonight to 6 am cst Wednesday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 
Timing, steady snow will begin to move into southeast Wisconsin this evening and overspread all of southeast Wisconsin by midnight. A long duration snow is then expected through Tuesday night. 
Snow accumulations could range from 7 to 14 inches by late Tuesday night. The heaviest snow should fall over the lake counties due to lake enhancement. 
Winds, brisk east winds will develop Tuesday morning and shift to the northeast by afternoon with wind gusts to 30 mph or more. Blowing and drifting snow will increase throughout the day on Tuesday and last all of Tuesday night. 
Impacts, heavy snow accumulations and a relatively dry powdery snow will make for hazardous travel especially Tuesday afternoon and night when blowing and drifting snow may become widespread. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow are forecast, along with blowing and drifting that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an emergency. If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency. 


Everybody stay safe.


----------



## toby4492

Snow totals have been downgraded since yesterday. We have been getting bursts of lake effect this am. About 3" on the ground so far. 

A winter storm warning remains in effect until 6 am cst wednesday. 
Timing, snow, heavy at times, today into this evening, diminishing after midnight. 
Snow accumulations will range from 8 to 10 inches by late tonight. 
Winds, east winds 10 to 20 mph will shift to northeast by early afternoon and increase to 15 to 25 mph, gusting to near 35 mph later this afternoon and tonight. These winds will cause blowing and drifting snow. Near blizzard conditions are possible. 
Impacts, heavy snow accumulations and a relatively dry powdery snow will make for deteriorating travel conditions. Blustery north winds will cause blowing and drifting snow this afternoon and tonight resulting in continued treacherous travel conditions. The blowing snow may reduce the visibility to 1/4 mile in open areas. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather conditions are expected. Significant amounts of snow are forecast, along with blowing and drifting that will make travel hazardous. If you are traveling, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## Longae29

Looks like a nice little 6-12er settin up for us for sunday night into monday


----------



## Donny O.

Longae29;1007724 said:


> Looks like a nice little 6-12er settin up for us for sunday night into monday


looks to be the heavy wet stuff as well. i'm excited!!


----------



## fiveoboy01

I'm also excited. Just not about it being wet and heavy. Breaks my and my guys' backs.


----------



## Donny O.

fiveoboy01;1009326 said:


> I'm also excited. Just not about it being wet and heavy. Breaks my and my guys' backs.


doesn't look like it will mater....about an inch here and looks to be done.....bummer!!


----------



## cretebaby

Donny O.;1009368 said:


> doesn't look like it will mater....about an inch here and looks to be done.....bummer!!


That's more than we got. Not even a salt event here. :realmad:


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1009537 said:


> That's more than we got. Not even a salt event here. :realmad:


Hey Crete, I already plowed 2" & it's still snowing at a decent clip. You should really think about moving to WI, we get alot more snow over the border, or at least near the lake.  :laughing:


----------



## toby4492

Maybe an inch or two at best here. Seems to be all done.


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1009542 said:


> Hey Crete, I already plowed 2" & it's still snowing at a decent clip. You should really think about moving to WI, we get alot more snow over the border, or at least near the lake.  :laughing:


What's is your yearly average?


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1009560 said:


> What's is your yearly average?


122 cm


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1009561 said:


> 122 cm


We average 114 _centimeters_ so IDK if 3 inches would be worth moving for. LOL


----------



## fiveoboy01

We got something like 1/2-3/4 inch. Gay. Stupid weather forcaster pricks. All that preparing for nothing. Grr...


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1009599 said:


> We average 114 _centimeters_ so IDK if 3 inches would be worth moving for. LOL


Well, that's just the official BS measurement at the airport, 45 miles away. It seems they always report the lowest snow totals, and almost always way lower than us. Their reportign about 35" for the year, while we're knocking on the door of 50".

It ain't that bad over here, Heck Doyle even announced he's not running for Gov again!!  :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

God I hate it when people try to tell me how much snow we got based on the airport! Always low, and I live within 15 miles.


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1009873 said:


> Well, that's just the official BS measurement at the airport, 45 miles away. It seems they always report the lowest snow totals, and almost always way lower than us. Their reportign about 35" for the year, while we're knocking on the door of 50".
> 
> It ain't that bad over here, Heck Doyle even announced he's not running for Gov again!!  :laughing:


Only because he knew he would LOSE. This way the Dems still have a much better chance at winning.


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah the official totals come from the airport but this year that has been way different than where I am at, I'm sure we are over our normal of 52" out this way. But last nights snow wasnt much to add to it, barely got an inch in spots. 
Weather people have said that we didnt get as much since it stayed to the south and that it didnt stay around long.


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1009886 said:


> Only because he knew he would LOSE. This way the Dems still have a much better chance at winning.


With who, Barrett? :laughing:
I think he' know's he wouldn't enjoy another term if theres no more money for him to waste. And he's got his Choo-choo project going anyway.



mklawnman;1009890 said:


> Yeah the official totals come from the airport but this year that has been way different than where I am at, I'm sure we are over our normal of 52" out this way. But last nights snow wasnt much to add to it, barely got an inch in spots.
> Weather people have said that *we didnt get as much since it stayed to the south *and that it didnt stay around long.


I didn't hear that, but kinda figured so much. But i don't get that somehow Sheboygan got the most, must have been a littel colder there or something.


----------



## Longae29

jomama45;1009902 said:


> With who, Barrett? :laughing:
> I think he' know's he wouldn't enjoy another term if theres no more money for him to waste. And he's got his Choo-choo project going anyway.


Hope they run a track right up doyles A. That train is such a frickin joke, ugh.

What a sloppy mess that snow was, but it was a plowing and salting nonetheless.


----------



## GreatOutdoors

Pic from the big storm last week. I'll try to get a pic of my 1 ton ford flatbed sometime too.


----------



## WIPensFan

You must be in the southeast corner, because in Madison the "BIG" storm was 1".


----------



## GreatOutdoors

Yeah, that picture was from feb. 10th. We had about 11" here....that was round one of the plowing.


----------



## WIPensFan

GreatOutdoors;1014366 said:


> Yeah, that picture was from feb. 10th. We had about 11" here....that was round one of the plowing.


Oh, we got about 6-7 outta that one. Bad blowing and drifting.


----------



## GreatOutdoors

I've been watching the radar this afternoon. Sure looks like we could get more snow than the 1" that has been predicted here in SE wisconsin. The system has been really blowing up as it comes across the lake.


----------



## Longae29

Johnny Malan doesn't really seem to think so. Looks like the entire weekend will be spent working, or window watching/driving around regardless.


----------



## SawHoss

Hey Guys, looks like we could get some "significant" snow this weekend. Firday night rain, rain to snow Saturday, snow Saturday night into Sunday. I kind of figured we couldn't go all of March without snow! They said Southeastern and Central Wi. We'll see.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Snow removal season*

is not over until April 15th. I say two more plowable events.


----------



## WIPensFan

Anyone else in Madison area think we got more than 3.5" of snow on Dec. 4?

I should have taken a measurement but didn't. I thought it was over 4" on the west side. I know it varies but it seemed like more.


----------



## toby4492

Nice little storm that we had, about 3" here.


----------



## WIPensFan

toby4492;1140702 said:


> Nice little storm that we had, about 3" here.


Are you in Madison toby? I couldn't remember.


----------



## toby4492

WIPensFan;1140714 said:


> Are you in Madison toby? I couldn't remember.


Nope...........


----------



## WIPensFan

ok..............


----------



## gd8boltman

*Models are indicating this weekend*

could prove to be interesting, still too early to tell. Maybe a salting run Thursday, and a certain plowable event for the weekend by the looks of it.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1140691 said:


> Anyone else in Madison area think we got more than 3.5" of snow on Dec. 4?
> 
> I should have taken a measurement but didn't. I thought it was over 4" on the west side. I know it varies but it seemed like more.


NBC15 had it at 4.2". Not sure where that was measured.


----------



## Longae29

theres 1.5'' for thursday on the hourly weather graph on noaa. Another nice small plowing before what could be a big one this weekend would be a huge help to this years crop of rookies


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1142253 said:


> NBC15 had it at 4.2". Not sure where that was measured.


You get that channel, or is that off their website? 4.2" sounds much better to me, my prices go up at 4". I'm gonna let this one go, I've heard to many reports of 3.5". From now on I'm taking a measurement and taking a picture, these weather stations are getting kookier every year. Thanks for the info.:salute:


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1142262 said:


> theres 1.5'' for thursday on the hourly weather graph on noaa. Another nice small plowing before what could be a big one this weekend would be a huge help to this years crop of rookies


I hear ya on the rookies part. Unbelievable how many are doing this now,:angry:


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1142271 said:


> You get that channel, or is that off their website? 4.2" sounds much better to me, my prices go up at 4". I'm gonna let this one go, I've heard to many reports of 3.5". From now on I'm taking a measurement and taking a picture, these weather stations are getting kookier every year. Thanks for the info.:salute:


I get that channel. David George has to be one of the best snow forecasters there is. Which really isn't saying much.

His numbers are apparently from the Dane County Airport since they jive with the figures from the NWS.

http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=mkx


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1142357 said:


> I get that channel. David George has to be one of the best snow forecasters there is. Which really isn't saying much.
> 
> His numbers are apparently from the Dane County Airport since they jive with the figures from the NWS.
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=mkx


David George is the best out of all of them no doubt. Thanks for the link, very helpful.


----------



## toby4492

Nice little 3" storm again last night. Much larger system coming in for tonight and tomorrow.

A winter storm watch remains in effect from Saturday morning through late Saturday night. 
Timing, a mixture of snow, sleet and freezing rain will developing late tonight and Saturday morning. The mixture may turn to rain for a time, especially in the southeast. The mixture will then change to snow during the afternoon, with snow likely Saturday night. The snow may be moderate to heavy at times. Blowing and drifting snow is expected Saturday night. 
Snow accumulations, 4 to 8 inches of snow is possible Saturday and Saturday night. 
Ice accumulations, less than one quarter inch. 
Impacts, mixed precipitation will change over to periods of snow on Saturday and Saturday night. The snow may be heavy at times and will accumulate on roadways and reduce visibilities. Increasing north winds of 15 to 25 mph with higher gusts would result in blowing and drifting snow Saturday night, especially on west-east roads. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that would impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## MattR

I am in the 8-14 inch band of snow coming. It is about time you southerners share some of the snow this year...lol.


----------



## toby4492

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning for heavy snow and strong winds which is in effect from 6 pm this evening to 6 pm cst Sunday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 
Timing, rain and snow will develop late this morning or afternoon and change to moderate to heavy snow tonight. 
Snow accumulations, 5 to 10 inches of snow is expected tonight and Sunday. Thumbs Up

Winds, strong northwest to north winds of 30 mph with gusts to 40 mph will develop late tonight and last through Sunday night. 
Impacts, moderate to heavy snow and blowing and drifting snow will make for dangerous traveling conditions tonight and Sunday. Reduced visibilities and snow covered, drifted roads are expected. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm warning for heavy snow and strong winds means severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an emergency. If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## mklawnman

Now has changed to BLIZZARD warning, everyone be safe out there and bundle up.


----------



## toby4492

Rain just started changing over to snow. Sounds like it's gonna be a rough night.

Pix in the morning for sure.


----------



## WIPensFan

Doozy of a storm, but north of Madison got hit much worse. Still a good blizzard to use the Blizzard!Thumbs Up


----------



## toby4492

A couple pix from today.


----------



## onsight

Lucky - It stayed mostly rain around here. Ended up with about an inch. Had to go out and salt. Crazy storm.


----------



## cretebaby

What's it looking like for Mon/Tue Toby?


----------



## cretebaby

cretebaby;1157839 said:


> What's it looking like for Mon/Tue Toby?


Toby?.................Toby?......................


----------



## toby4492

cretebaby;1160292 said:


> Toby?.................Toby?......................


Sounds like 2" to 4" Monday night and then maybe another 2" to 4" for Thursday as well. It will make things all nice and pretty for Santa next weekend


----------



## toby4492

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from 5 pm this afternoon to 9 am cst Tuesday. 
Timing, snow will overspread east central and southeast Wisconsin from late this afternoon into the early evening. The snow will continue through the night, and transition to freezing drizzle Tuesday morning. 
Snow accumulations, 2 to 4 inches of snow are expected, with minor ice accumulations. 
Impacts, roads will become snow covered late this afternoon or early this evening, and icy Tuesday morning. The roads should improve by late Tuesday morning, as temperatures rise above the freezing mark. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter weather advisory means that periods of snow, sleet, or freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities, and use caution while driving.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

*Walker Mower and Power Broom For Sale*

Got a Walker for Sale, See craigslist ad for details.

http://appleton.craigslist.org/grd/2122622751.html


----------



## WIPensFan

lawnproslawncar;1161757 said:


> Got a Walker for Sale, See craigslist ad for details.
> 
> http://appleton.craigslist.org/grd/2122622751.html


So put it in the for sale threads.


----------



## bear430

I'm ready for another S.E. Wisconsin snowfall!!! Looks like we have rain coming up, wish it could be snow!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Get your sand bags ready! Haha

The news sure makes it sound like the world is falling apart everytime something like this happens.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Well aside from maybe a salting run*

this weekend, the long range looks like were going to have some time off. Time for some routine maintenance, end of year filing of tax stuff etc. Happy new year to all and let's all hope for a snowy mid-January through April!


----------



## gd8boltman

*Looks like an 1" ish tonight*

and 1"-3" Monday night according to NOAA....

We'll take it!!!


----------



## onsight

*3-5*

O.K. 3-5 for today - into tonight. Good luck to everyone and be safe out there. payup


----------



## gd8boltman

*Let's keep our fingers crossed*

it does not head too far South. I hope it's on the lower end of the prediction if we get the storm, but we sure will take another plowable event!

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

A PROLONGED PERIOD OF COLD NORTHEAST FLOW OFF OF LAKE MICHIGAN IS
EXPECTED TO DEVELOP SUNDAY NIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO WEDNESDAY. THUS
LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED OVER PORTIONS OF THE LAKE
SHORE COUNTIES DURING THIS TIME.

IN ADDITION...CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING ON A SIGNIFICANT WINTER
STORM TRACKING THROUGH THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY. A
SWATH OF HEAVY SNOW WITH AMOUNTS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES IS LIKELY TO
AFFECT PORTIONS OF THE WISCONSIN...IOWA...ILLINOIS AREA. THERE IS
UNCERTAINTY ON HOW FAR NORTH THE HEAVY SNOW WILL EXTEND. SOME OF
THE MODELS KEEP THE SNOW SOUTH OF WISCONSIN...WHILE OTHERS SHOW AN
IDEAL TRACK FOR HEAVY SNOW IN THE FAR SOUTH.


----------



## WIPensFan

No 6-12"ers. I'll take 3 or 4 - 2"ers anyday.:bluebounc


----------



## gd8boltman

*TIme to give the fleet a once over*

everyone..... Looks like we could be in for a long and profitable week!!

...PROLONGED MAJOR WINTER STORM ON THE WAY FOR MONDAY THROUGH
WEDNESDAY...

A COLD FLOW OF POLAR AIR FROM THE NORTHEAST IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP
LATE SUNDAY NIGHT AND CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY AS A LARGE ARCTIC
HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVES INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND EXTENDS
ACROSS SOUTHERN CANADA. THIS COLD AIR WILL MOVE ACROSS THE WARM
WATERS OF LAKE MICHIGAN...CREATING FAVORABLE CONDITIONS FOR LAKE
EFFECT SNOWS. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOWS COULD START BEFORE MONDAY
MORNING...ESPECIALLY IN THE SHEBOYGAN AREA.

MEANWHILE...THE FIRST WAVE OF SNOW ASSOCIATED WITH STORM NOW
MOVING INTO NORTHERN CALIFORNIA IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD ACROSS ALL
OF SOUTHERN WISCONSIN MONDAY AND CONTINUE MONDAY NIGHT. THIS WILL
BE A PROLONGED LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW THAT COULD RESULT IN 4 TO 6 INCHES
OF SNOW AWAY FROM LAKE MICHIGAN. NEAR THE LAKE...THE ENHANCEMENT
CAUSED BY THE LAKE EFFECT SNOWS WILL CONTRIBUTE EVEN MORE
SNOW...WITH 6 TO 10 INCHES POSSIBLE. ALTHOUGH AS ALWAYS LAKE
EFFECT IS DIFFICULT TO PINPOINT EVEN HOURS IN ADVANCE...IT APPEARS
THAT THE AREA AROUND SHEBOYGAN WOULD BE MOST PRONE TO HEAVIER
AMOUNTS ON MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT.

THE PRIMARY STORM WILL THEN DEVELOP OVER THE WESTERN GULF COAST
AREA TUESDAY AND THEN LIFT UP THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY TUESDAY NIGHT
INTO WEDNESDAY. AS ALWAYS...THERE ARE UNCERTAINTIES ON HOW FAR
NORTH THE STORM WILL TRACK. SOME OF THE MODELS ARE NORTH OF THE
OHIO RIVER INTO CENTRAL INDIANA...WHICH IS A VERY FAVORABLE TRACK
FOR HEAVY SNOW IN THE MILWAUKEE AREA. OTHERS ARE ACROSS
KENTUCKY...WHICH IS MORE OF A GLANCING BLOW AND WOULD FAVOR
ILLINOIS AND INDIANA. HOWEVER...REGARDLESS OF THE TRACK...IT
APPEARS THAT SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL OCCUR TUESDAY INTO
WEDNESDAY.

THE CONSENSUS OF AVAILABLE INFORMATION SUGGESTS THAT A MAJOR
WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN TUESDAY NIGHT INTO
WEDNESDAY. IT APPEARS THAT ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ON TOP OF
THE MONDAY SNOWFALL WILL TOP 6 INCHES SOUTH OF A LINE FROM LONE
ROCK TO BEAVER DAM TO SHEBOYGAN. A FOOT OR MORE IS POSSIBLE SOUTH
OF A LINE FROM MONROE TO WAUKESHA TO MILWAUKEE.

VERY COLD STORMS WITH LONG DURATIONS LIKE THIS IN THE PAST HAVE
PRODUCED 2 FEET OR MORE OF SNOW IN SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN.
TEMPERATURES WILL BE IN THE TEENS AND LOWER 20S DURING MOST OF THE
EVENT...DECREASING THE EFFECTIVENESS OF SALT. INCREASING WINDS
TUESDAY NIGHT MAY RESULT IN BLIZZARD CONDITIONS...ESPECIALLY NEAR
THE LAKE SHORE. THE IMPACTS OF THIS STORM COULD BE HIGH GIVEN IT
OCCURS DURING THE WORK WEEK. IN ADDITION...SNOW REMOVAL CREWS WILL
BE CHALLENGED BY THE MORE THAN 48 HOURS OF ACCUMULATING SNOW THAT
COULD REALLY STRESS RESOURCES.

ALL RESIDENTS OF SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN ARE URGED TO KEEP A TAB ON
THE LATEST FORECASTS AND THE LIKELIHOOD OF WATCHES...WARNINGS
...AND ADVISORIES BEING ISSUED IN THE NEAR FUTURE.


----------



## yard5864

gd8boltman;1219533 said:


> ALL RESIDENTS OF SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN ARE URGED TO KEEP A TAB ON
> THE LATEST FORECASTS AND THE LIKELIHOOD OF WATCHES...WARNINGS
> ...AND ADVISORIES BEING ISSUED IN THE NEAR FUTURE.


AKA- We aren't going to get any measurable snowfall.

I hope I am wrong but these forecasters haven't hit one right yet this season.


----------



## toby4492




----------



## onsight

Looking good - lets hope the weather guessers are close this time. payup


----------



## WIPensFan

Toby, is that the terror threat level today, or how much snow we are supposed to get? Either way, I don't like where I'm at.


----------



## fiveoboy01

yard5864;1219543 said:


> AKA- We aren't going to get any measurable snowfall.
> 
> I hope I am wrong but these forecasters haven't hit one right yet this season.


Agreed, it's really getting irritating.

They had called for this last week, then called it off. Now it's back on. Makes it tough to plan ahead for anything....


----------



## ff1241

Please post a link to the map. I can't find it on the NOAA web sight. Thanks


----------



## toby4492

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from 9 am this morning to 3 pm cst Tuesday. A blizzard watch remains in effect from Tuesday afternoon through Wednesday afternoon. 
Timing, snow will intensify by mid to late morning as an upper level disturbance moves into the region. In addition, a strong storm system will affect the area later Tuesday into Wednesday. 
Snow accumulations, 6 to 8 inches today into Tuesday. Additional 8 to 12 inches Tuesday night into Wednesday. 
Winds, northeast 15 to 30 mph Tuesday will shift to the north on Wednesday. Gusts of 40 to 55 mph and blizzard conditions especially in open areas and near the lake shore Tuesday night into Wednesday. 
Impacts, reduced visibilities to 1/4 mile or less at times due to snow and blowing snow, resulting in treacherous travel conditions. Worst conditions Tuesday night into Wednesday when near zero whiteout conditions and drifts of 5 to 10 feet possible. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities, and use caution while driving. 
A blizzard watch means there is a potential for falling and/or blowing snow with strong winds and extremely poor visibilities. This can lead to whiteout conditions and make travel very dangerous.


----------



## fiveoboy01

Hehe. It's snowing now... 

I spent a lot of the day yesterday getting ready...

Some guys might dread this, but I love it... Bring it on


----------



## gd8boltman

*After this round be ready*

for February 7th ish....

Be safe everyone!


----------



## mklawnman

One storm at a time, be safe and Go Pack Go!


----------



## yard5864

ff1241;1221756 said:


> Please post a link to the map. I can't find it on the NOAA web sight. Thanks


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mkx&storyid=63285&source=0


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Stay safe guys...and girls.


Make sure u all put ur big boy pants on these next couple days.


----------



## Donny O.

I went to plow last night and truck decided it was time for me to spend some money on it. fuel pump died. so towed and my wife and father are on their way to get it right now. had a buddy plow for me this morning.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

If any of you guys need some help in this storm let me know.

I can bring my F350 w/ 9.2 vxt and blowers.

You can reach me @ 715-412-0909, the names Joe


----------



## yard5864

Did the forecasters actually hit one right this time?


----------



## WIPensFan

WIPensFan;1217709 said:


> No 6-12"ers. I'll take 3 or 4 - 2"ers anyday.:bluebounc


Jinxed myself! Madison area had 6"+ drifting then next night and day 12"+ drifting:crying:.
That was some serious weather. One of the worst storms I've ever been out in. This morning was I was out finishing some sidewalk only accounts that had 3-4' of snow on them from being drifted and plowed onto. Went through 4 Toro 221's, with the snow so far over the top of them & cold temps, they would not run right for some reason. Never had problems with them before, glad I have extras. Made my month in these last two days. Seasonal guys are F'ed!! 
Hope everyone made it through OK.Thumbs Up


----------



## fiveoboy01

That sucked. 

We tried to start keeping some things clear on Tuesday night, did a few accounts in town. 

I nearly buried my truck twice trying to get out of town. Not worth the risk, if I would have gotten stuck I would have sat all night and half the day on Wednesday. Went home and waited for the village to open up the roads. 

We got everything done, but it took quite a while. Thank God for skid loaders... I ran out and bought a 2 stage snowblower after seeing the beating the toros were taking. That helped too.


----------



## GreatOutdoors

I got 2 trucks stuck on Tuesday night...luckily I was able to get them out wed. morning. Got everything cleared up and did lots of extra work yesterday.


----------



## badgerfan

*crazy storm*

looking back on last weeks storm with this being my landscape businesses first year doing plowing. We have about 75 accounts with all but 3 being residential driveways. We have two trucks which is probably just barely enough to get through our accounts. We had to pull the trucks off the road at about 2am on the tuesday night of the main storm. It was almost impossible to see and we got stuck several times. we waited until sunlight and then went out and did the routes. we lost 2 customers who did not want to wait at all but what can you do?

Did anyone else have any problems dealing with that storm that they would like to share?


----------



## gd8boltman

*We pulled our trucks early when we found*

most of our commercials were closed, no sense in buying transmissions and other parts. We sent our small loaders from one account to the next and did them one at a time, took our time, and all went well.


----------



## Donny O.

I got home from my full time job about 7pm last tuesday night and had to work on the plow. a buddy borrowed the truck during the day to do a few for me and had trouble with it. fixed it and went to go plowing about 9pm. didn't even get to my first place and decided to not even attempt it....couldnt see anything, windshield kept icing up no matter what i did and figured it wasnt worth it and to wait for day light. our power went out about 10pm and back on about midnight. then 1:am as i'm just climbing into bed a buddy calls and is stuck in his subaru on a back country road and wants me to come pull him out. Dumb ass decided power went out so he was going to go out and get something to eat in a town 10 miles away. so being the nice guy I am I went out in the middle of all of it and pulled him out. I pulled up to where he was and said the tow strap is in the back and don't expect me to even get out of this truck. was easy to pull him out then he followed me home so i could bust through the drifts for him. his subaru is great in the snow and has good tires but he just lost where the road was.....dumb ass for deciding to go out though and I let him know it. 

only other problem I had was I had broken one of my lights off a few weeks back and had not fixed it. wednesday afternoon my buddy used the truck to plow his lot and he broke the other one off so 5pm i'm on my way to the store to buy lights and had to install them so i could finish plowing. yeah all of this was the same guy....told him he needs to get his truck fixed since he as been using mine and I might need a back up since he keeps breaking mine.


----------



## fiveoboy01

badgerfan;1236016 said:


> looking back on last weeks storm with this being my landscape businesses first year doing plowing. We have about 75 accounts with all but 3 being residential driveways. We have two trucks which is probably just barely enough to get through our accounts. We had to pull the trucks off the road at about 2am on the tuesday night of the main storm. It was almost impossible to see and we got stuck several times. we waited until sunlight and then went out and did the routes. we lost 2 customers who did not want to wait at all but what can you do?
> 
> Did anyone else have any problems dealing with that storm that they would like to share?


The situation was the same with me.

I did not lose any customers over it... And surprisingly I recieved very few phone calls over it. I think most people just gave up and realized they were staying in... Virtually everything was closed anyhow.

We can't do everyone at once, and someone's always got to be at the end of the list... I try to switch routes around on a regular basis so the "last" guy from before is "first" the next time around.....

A few customers had their driveways done already, but were not upset about it. Really if someone can't be understanding in a situation like that and they drop you, they are probably not the kind of customer you want to keep anyways.


----------



## onsight

Same here too - we did our best. Some accounts we could not get to for awhile because of abandoned cars blocking the streets. We just came back to those later. Some apartment tenants were not happy, but the managers/owners understood.


----------



## WIPensFan

Hard to see the nice weather we've been having, knowing tomorrow it's turning to sh!t. Oh well, I've been hoping to get a few more in to complete a good month. This will be heavy snow.:cryingnod:


----------



## badgerfan

Yeah I'm telling the guys to gear up and be ready to plow for a long time. Looks like it will be the heavy wet stuff so were going to try to jump on the stuff as soon as possible. This is my first season that we are doing snow removal and learned from the last storm to be all over the snow like white on rice when more than 6 inches is coming. Good luck everyone out there, be safe and let that sweet white gold rain down on us!!


----------



## fiveoboy01

Saturday/Sunday was a ****** mess. Ice and slop. UGH. I ran 5 loads through my salter and went through almost a skid of bagged.

Monday night/tuesday morning was nice. 2 inches of fluff, we blew through all our accounts in no time at all


----------



## WIPensFan

Agreed, pre-salting only helped a little, and for the 85% of my customers that don't get salted, everything has a 1/2" of ice on it still. Crazy month.


----------



## fiveoboy01

Yep 90% of mine don't get it either. Didn't hit the 2" requirement for quite a few and they still have ice sitting.... Plowing the slop(while it was still wet/rainy and scraping down to bare pavement) on Saturday did help somewhat with the ice buildup though.

Hasn't been a bad month, it turned out better than I thought it would. I'm ready for Spring


----------



## toby4492

It's here :redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## Longae29

Nothing sticking around here (waukesha). Saw Sams Club was getting a salting last night.....wow is all I can say.


----------



## WIPensFan

Hope this snow melts tomorrow, I have a big leaf clean up job Sat. Not to mention my own house to cleanup.

Toby, get off the couch and come clean up my yard! Oh, and make sure you get all the dog sh!t.


----------



## Longae29

The ecmwf shows temperatures
cooling on sunday as the low moves over and if it verifies...we
could recieve our first moderate accumulation of snow. 2-4 or 5
inches in some spots. Obviously way too early yet for much
certainty...espeically with the gfs solution south of us. But
there is plenty of precedence that the gfs is usually too far
south in these situations.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Subscribed,*

and anxiously waiting...


----------



## Longae29

Any thoughts on tonight? Pavement going to get cold enough for a salting?


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1364796 said:


> Any thoughts on tonight? Pavement going to get cold enough for a salting?


That's a negative ghost rider.


----------



## Longae29

Thought it was humid enough that it wasn't going to dry as much as it has. Getting colder but not going to make it tonight. There's a few of the usual suspects out and about, but I don't see why they would be. I can't see even doing our medical properties.


----------



## Longae29

Glad all the trucks were ready a month ago. Probably have to re go through everything to make sure it still starts, including the pieces of equipment staged at job sites. UGH. Glad we have a few seasonal contracts..........0 plows 0 salts by christmas isn't good.

Saw a guy mowing yesterday.......or riding a mower over dormant grass........


----------



## ultimate plow

Yea this month just blows so far. Seems nothing in sight for next week either. Rain is just depressing in the middle of december when you havent even got out to plow yet.


----------



## mklawnman

I am still holding hope that we have to salt next Tuesday morning??? Otherwise they are talking a storm between the 23-26, based off of a new weather theory Leasak of repeating weather patterns, they were talking about that on Channel 12. 
Guess its hopefull thinking, but I keep thinking back to a few years ago when we got little to no snow in December and then got pounded in January and February and ended up with 100"+ for the season. Hope we dont get it all at once ha.


----------



## Longae29

Of course we will get snow on christmas...I think that's part of the murphy law of snow, you hope for it hope for it, then the two days you don't want it you get it....

Rain is so depressing. However at 6am when it was pouring all that was going through my head was "why haven't you plowed our lot yet" "ummmm we did....its just snowing really hard"


----------



## onsight

I agree with the Murphys law theory. I told my wife a couple days ago that was probably how it would go.


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah Ill agree with that Murphy's law, the 2 days everyone wants to have off it snows, but when we havent had any snow yet, Ill take it, would be a very nice Christmas present for all of us. Then hope we get a few days off after the snow.


----------



## blowerman

I'm fine if it doesn't snow... Wait, I know it's a plowing forum. I've been busy cutting a large field, so either way the one tractors busy.


----------



## Longae29

We had a sodding job monday, mulch/plantings yesterday, and ripped out and replaced concrete today. 

Bring on the snow, landscaping is gay!


----------



## Longae29

Finally a salt run! Bout time!


----------



## WIPensFan

Woo...hoo!! One whole inch! Plowed it.


----------



## Longae29

Pretty sad when this is exciting.....

Thursday: Snow likely, mainly between 9am and noon. Cloudy, with a high near 36. North wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Maybe, just maybe...*

Short Term Forecast
SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MILWAUKEE/SULLIVAN WI
1138 PM CST WED DEC 21 2011

WIZ046-047-051-052-056>060-062>072-220745-
MARQUETTE-GREEN LAKE-FOND DU LAC-SHEBOYGAN-SAUK-COLUMBIA-DODGE-
WASHINGTON-OZAUKEE-IOWA-DANE-JEFFERSON-WAUKESHA-MILWAUKEE-
LAFAYETTE-GREEN-ROCK-WALWORTH-RACINE-KENOSHA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MONTELLO...BERLIN...FOND DU LAC...
SHEBOYGAN...BARABOO...PORTAGE...WISCONSIN DELLS...BEAVER DAM...
WEST BEND...PORT WASHINGTON...DODGEVILLE...MADISON...JEFFERSON...
LAKE MILLS...WAUKESHA...BROOKFIELD...MILWAUKEE...DARLINGTON...
MONROE...JANESVILLE...BELOIT...ELKHORN...LAKE GENEVA...RACINE...
KENOSHA
1138 PM CST WED DEC 21 2011

.NOW...
PRECIPITATION IS BEGINNING TO SPREAD INTO SOUTH CENTRAL WISCONSIN
LATE THIS EVENING. IT/S STARTING OUT AS A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW...BUT
WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. A FAIRLY NARROW BAND
OF SNOW IS EXPECTED BY MORNING...WITH 1 TO POSSIBLY 2 INCHES OF SNOW
ACCUMULATION STRETCHING FROM PRAIRIE DU CHIEN...TO MADISON TO
PORT WASHINGTON. THE MILWAUKEE METRO AREA WILL LIKELY SEE 1/2 TO 1
INCH OF SNOW.

ROADS MAY BECOME SLIPPERY...SO ALLOW EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR
DESTINATION.

$$
WOOD


----------



## WIPensFan

Got less than an inch on west side of madison, could only salt this morning. Plus it was warm, and is supposed to be warm over the next few days. Oh well, at least we're starting to see snow.


----------



## Longae29

gd8boltman;1388487 said:


> . THE MILWAUKEE METRO AREA WILL LIKELY SEE 1/2 TO 1
> *FLAKE* OF SNOW.
> 
> $$
> WOOD


It really blows when noaa, and the local weather guys, are ALL wrong.


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;1388712 said:


> It really blows when noaa, and the local weather guys, are ALL wrong.


That's why you needed to presalt... I noticed a few places over by Mayfair mall this morning were salted sometime during the night!


----------



## Longae29

blowerman;1388784 said:


> That's why you needed to presalt...


no comment. :realmad:

although not one customer has called........


----------



## motoxguy

Well I seen the one of the bigger lowballers out yesterday using the liquid anti icing system on quite a few parkinglots. Kinda hard for things to ice up when its been 35 degrees or warmer everyday


----------



## Longae29

Radar looks like this little system is gaining momentum/moisture as it gets closer to s.e wisconsin. maybe christmas is coming early?


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1390125 said:


> Radar looks like this little system is gaining momentum/moisture as it gets closer to s.e wisconsin. maybe christmas is coming early?


I think you're reaching on that, but it's ok, I understand.


----------



## Longae29

Don't leave you anything under the tree as it passed?


----------



## mklawnman

Maybe a salt run tonight, thats about it and a backpack blower for the walks. Then enjoy the weekend!


----------



## ff1241

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mkx/?n=020211_blizzard

Just to look back at some snow from last year just because its still missing.


----------



## WIPensFan

They got it wrong again. Supposed to get 1-3" of snow, instead got rain and freezing rain. Hell at least it's something.


----------



## ultimate plow

Im north of chicago and and just south of the border. 3 salting this whole year. Then ALLLLL this rain last night and today. Low tonight is susposed to dip to the mid 20s so mayby some refreezing tonight??


----------



## mklawnman

Mostly rain, got some salting in yesturday with that freezing rain but maybe some salting this evening? But then suppose to be near 40 tomorrow. Sheesh, at least we got to do some salting this month. Bring on January and February!


----------



## onsight

No saltings for me! Hopefully January turns things around and we see some snow.:redbounce


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah had enough snow up in Hartford, going out salting in a bit, slushy 1/2" maybe. Some has been melting.


----------



## Red_Rattler

Got to plow half of my accounts yesterday (2" triggers) all in the Sun Prairie area and the accounts in Madison were just wet... Felt good, now we'll see how accurate the 2-4" storm tonight and tomorrow am prediction is...


----------



## Red_Rattler

Once again they cant predict **** so yea... salting it is


----------



## WIPensFan

Red_Rattler;1399482 said:


> Once again they cant predict **** so yea... salting it is


Same here. I wish they would start altering the forcast to be more "real time". Even after the snow has past and missed us, the forcast is still calling for 1-3" about 5hrs later!


----------



## ff1241

5" of snow Wed night into Thursday? I hope they are right.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mkx&storyid=77471&source=0


----------



## Longae29

Be nice to see if anyone remembers how to plow. Although for the duration and dryness maybe just salt it all away


----------



## mklawnman

We got to plow last week up this way but this looks storm looks to be a bit bigger than they thought yesturday. We all will be plowing Thurs and Friday morning for cleanup looks like. Finally going to feel like winter.


----------



## Red_Rattler

I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## toby4492

Liking this forecast :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm watch, which is in effect from Thursday morning through Friday morning. 
Timing, snow beginning early Thursday morning, eventually winding down Friday morning. 
Snow accumulations, 7 to 9 inches. 
Winds, northwest increasing to 15 to 20 mph with gusts of 25 to 30 mph. A few gusts to 35 mph are possible toward the lake Thursday night. 
Impacts, roads will become snow covered and slippery. Additionally, periods of heavier snowfall combined with blowing snow may reduce visibilities significantly at times.


----------



## mklawnman

Ill wait to see the forcasts again later today, WISN figures most areas will see 4-5" maybe 6" amounts. Seems like it changes every forcast. I figure we will be doing some plowing, but how much is up in the air. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## blowerman

Now it looks like nothing tonight, maybe a few inches tomorrow. I'm sure we'll be working, how much is anyones guess.


----------



## MetDone20

Yeah SE WI gonna get hit one of the hardest. Looking like a 5-8 inch snow event exp across Chicago factoring in the 15:1 snow ratio. Snow should hit area by mid-morning and continue all day and into tonight. Near blizzard conditions possible.


----------



## Longae29

5'' of dry fluffy snow over 20 hours? sounds like 3 saltings to me, maybe some drift plowing.

and lets not forget its 52 and sunny currently. pavement has a LOT of cooling off to do.

lets not get too excited here........

we are getting ready to salt the absolute pss out of the seasonals tonight.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1410971 said:


> 5'' of dry fluffy snow over 20 hours? sounds like 3 saltings to me, maybe some drift plowing.
> 
> and lets not forget its 52 and sunny currently. pavement has a LOT of cooling off to do.
> 
> lets not get too excited here........
> 
> we are getting ready to salt the absolute pss out of the seasonals tonight.


 Seriously? This isn't Nov. or Apr. Salt won't help on this one. This ones gonna stick, it will get cold fast. Madison is in the 7" range.


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1410982 said:


> Seriously? This isn't Nov. or Apr. Salt won't help on this one. This ones gonna stick, it will get cold fast. Madison is in the 7" range.


I was joking about the no plowing, but this isn't my first rodeo, yes "seriously" we are going to presalt. Two of our larger (1 10properties the other 5properties) requested we presalt, should I tell them we don't want their money? For our seasonals it makes sense, at least for us.....snow is supposed to start 8-9am, and be light for the first few hours, with warm temps in the beginning the salt will have some effect on dry snow, this buys us at least the first 3/4 of the day to concentrate on per app/per push, so yes, "seriously"


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1411084 said:


> I was joking about the no plowing, but this isn't my first rodeo, yes "seriously" we are going to presalt. Two of our larger (1 10properties the other 5properties) requested we presalt, should I tell them we don't want their money? For our seasonals it makes sense, at least for us.....snow is supposed to start 8-9am, and be light for the first few hours, with warm temps in the beginning the salt will have some effect on dry snow, this buys us at least the first 3/4 of the day to concentrate on per app/per push, so yes, "seriously"


Sorry, I can't tell if you're joking. I know it's not your first rodeo, but this sounds like it will be a good storm.


----------



## Longae29

Hopefully, I'm hoping for it to pile up between 4pm and midnight then stop. And not be windy, something tells me none of thats going to happen. Finally a chance to see if our subs are worth anything, and how the routes are.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1411199 said:


> Hopefully, I'm hoping for it to pile up between 4pm and midnight then stop. And not be windy, something tells me none of thats going to happen. Finally a chance to see if our subs are worth anything, and how the routes are.


Good luck, it is supposed to get windy of course.


----------



## toby4492

I would say a good 4" here so far. Nice little storm. Thumbs Up


----------



## Longae29

Took long enough to start sticking....our presalted sites lasted until early afternoon which was perfect, got a push in at quite a few places, now break time til midnight.


----------



## RepoMan1968

sent that this way.


----------



## toby4492

Still some flurries flying around today. I would say at my place 6" from the storm.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Anyone do snow removal in the LaCrosse/Onalaska area? I have some relatives that live there and own a home/office and the plow guy never showed up last time. It's a driveway from the street in the back and about a 5 car parking area out front. PM me your info and I'll pass your information along to them.


----------



## ultimate plow

Get ready guys


----------



## WIPensFan

I'm ready. ( Famous last words... )


----------



## Longae29

We're almost in the midseason groove now.....everything is always ready to roll, and we seem to have a group of pretty dependable guys, subs though make me crazy.


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;1421409 said:


> We're almost in the midseason groove now.....everything is always ready to roll, and we seem to have a group of pretty dependable guys, subs though make me crazy.


Like my sub that was hired to salt, but only wants to salt on the light snow falls. 
Oh wait, he double staked. Failed to say that he dedicated the truck for plowing when it's over 1" to another company.
Now, we are back to running our own salt.


----------



## badgerfan

Longae29;1421409 said:


> We're almost in the midseason groove now.....everything is always ready to roll, and we seem to have a group of pretty dependable guys, subs though make me crazy.


Were rolling pretty good also so far. Year 2 of my businesses snow removal operations with approx 180 accounts. 90% are residential. The subs have rounded into shape and after working out the kinks ect. Were finally making some money. I hope this stuff keeps coming in the rest of winter.

Have a nice push tommorrow guys in the Milwaukee area! Be safe and lets kick some ass!


----------



## badgerfan

one last thing was looking at picking up a Tundra as a personal vehicle, I would use it to plow driveways in the winter with my crews. Was wondering if anybody in this area is using one. I don't need a 3/4 or 1 ton like our company vehicles as an everyday driver. Thanks


----------



## onsight

Looking good! 5-6 inches of powder. Easy pushing payup


----------



## landscape1

Come on where is the flippin snow already? anyone....anyone? This winter is driving me nutty!!


----------



## mklawnman

Just had 1' of snow up by me on Wednesday, seemed like the snow didnt go any further south than County Line road in the Falls. Been frustrating for everyone.
Looks like maybe a 1" snow tonight and less than an inch tomorrow night?? 
Lately its been little here and there but salting is easy payup


----------



## Longae29

Love the saltings. Could be a 2x salting for all the retail/commercials open this evening. Perfect.


----------



## Longae29

Ugh. This is ridiculous. Every weather report should just say this is what it could be, but it will all fizzle out by the time it gets to the mke area.


----------



## lawnlandscape

40's again next week guys. 

This is the last winter I make business financial decisions based on my predictions of winter season revenue. 

Good God...


----------



## gd8boltman

*Winter is not over yet...*

Hopefully we gwt a push or two out of this forecast as well as a few salt runs..

Fingers crossed.

Washington's
Birthday

Mostly
Sunny
Hi 41 °F Tonight

Snow

Lo 31 °F Tuesday

Rain/Snow

Hi 40 °F Tuesday
Night

Mostly
Cloudy
Lo 28 °F Wednesday

Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 44 °F Wednesday
Night

Chance
Rain/Snow
Lo 30 °F Thursday

Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 42 °F Thursday
Night

Chance
Rain/Snow
Lo 27 °F Friday

Chance
Snow
Hi 36 °F


----------



## landscape1

All rain no snow....trying reverse psychology, you watch we'll probably get thunderstorms and a tornado!


----------



## Longae29

Salting all jobs tonight.....


----------



## mklawnman

We got our salt run in this morning. Looks like we may have a repeat on Thursday morning? 
Then who knows for Sunday and Monday's storm, sounds like it could go either way but looks like the heavier snow is staying north of the area. 
WISN is saying as of right now could be a warm day Sunday and early Monday, then colder.


----------



## blazer_kid

Sounds like snow tomorrow but the way this winter has been going it'll be rain.


----------



## mklawnman

Rain and then some snow, maybe 3" of wet snow to push if it doesnt all melt on contact at first like last evenings snow.


----------



## Longae29

Classic track for heavy snow over southern wisconsin, could be looking at 6''+.....1.0 would be enough for me.


----------



## buildinon

Any of you guys find yourself in a jam with this storm and need a hand, let me know I can get a couple of trucks up there. Prefering to stay south of Milwaukee area. I am out of Buffalo Grove, ILL but also have equipment right in Antioch that can be sent over the border there. Let me know if you need a hand, by a pm or my number is below my name on here.


----------



## Longae29

Anyone in or around Kenosha? Looking to pass a name along to a customer, landscaping now, snow in winter. too far south for us.


----------



## Longae29

WiSN calling for some snow tonight and tomorrow/Sunday. Was this the classic case of early models had snow midrange took it out and short term brings it.back? Noaa doesn't seem as confident.


----------



## gd8boltman

*WTMJ has essentially*

nothingin theirs as well, and your right NOAA has little faith. I am thinking a salt run at best....


----------



## Longae29

I wouldn't complain about a salting run to start off. See who all gets lost and where the weak links are.


----------



## mklawnman

Ill agree, NOAA, Fox6 and WTMJ arent saying much for tonight and mostly rain/snow event sunday, but Im hoping for alittle Sunday night for a salt run. Temps are the big issue it sounds like and ground temps are up yet.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pavement was 38 at the border about an hour ago.


----------



## Longae29

SnowMatt what do you use to measure pavement temps?


----------



## mklawnman

My guess would be a handheld temp guage that people use in the automovtive industry. I've used one on race cars to check tire temps or brakes.


----------



## Longae29

That was my guess....been meaning to pick one up just wondering if there was one better than another


----------



## vegaman04

Have a buddy that works at a local municipality and they have a temperature reader mounted on the driver mirror pointing down that has a display mounted inside the cab. Pretty slick but probably cheaper with the point / shoot infrared thermometer.


----------



## mklawnman

Not looking good for any of us in SE WI for any snow according to NOAA, possible salting in the northern counties if it gets cold enough and sticks but thats a big maybe. Looks like we should head up north and start plowing up there then head over to Lambeau by 7p.m., ha.


----------



## Longae29

Anybody seeing anything? Nothing here near southridge (unlike this am)


----------



## motoxguy

Shows snow on radar now for franklin and nothing here now


----------



## gd8boltman

Nothing near the stateline...


----------



## WIPensFan

Careful what you wish for boys! Snowpocalypse is coming


----------



## Longae29

Snow-mg.....its coming


----------



## Longae29

Seems like a salt salt salt for this event


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1548987 said:


> Seems like a salt salt salt for this event


I fully expect to plow at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Longae29

Definitely some jobs. But 30 degrees light snow salt will be very effective depends on how fast it comes sounds like a real slow one to me


----------



## WIPensFan

Some Beach!! Barely an inch, and it's melting.


----------



## WIPensFan

Well we ended up with about 2" from late afternoon til 8:00pm. So I got my plowing in. Got home about 1:30am. Now I can't sleep.


----------



## Longae29

We got two full saltings no plowing thank god. Maybe one more tonight?


----------



## WIPensFan

What are they saying for tonight? I haven't heard we are supposed to get anything. Or are you just doing what is refreezing?


----------



## Longae29

Snow.lingered/reappeared way too long after we were all done. Couple phone calls of guys telling me things are fine. I will have to see for myself.


----------



## WIPensFan

Yeah, it did do that. Chances are your golden, but never hurts to check for yourself so you can sleep better.


----------



## Longae29

Salt run tonight? Radar looks like it should make it here


----------



## WIPensFan

Maybe. Chances are better for you it looks like.


----------



## gd8boltman

The next week does not bode well for us. Hopefully the cold will remain in place after this week.


----------



## Longae29

Long range forecasts do mention snow the end of next week and beyond. Too bad its not cold with all the rain coming.


----------



## WIPensFan

It's another bad winter, no matter what happens now.


----------



## mklawnman

Im hoping that the cold brings on the snow again next week. This rain this week could have been 5 to 7 inches of heavy wet snow again. But a nice event for plowing. 
December was a good month for us since we got in just that one storm on the 20th we got 15 inches. Since then we had to plow at the end of December and we salted the past two weekend as well here. I'm hoping for more snow just like the rest of us in mid January.


----------



## gd8boltman

*I am trying to be an optomist*



WIPensFan;1561529 said:


> It's another bad winter, no matter what happens now.


but each week that goes by without an event is truly disheartening.
Here in the far South East we have had only one snow event which we plowed, and several saltings, Numbers way down from last year, which of course was way down from the previous year.


----------



## motoxguy

Although this year has been pretty rough with, little snow atleast were not in chicago where they have been snowless for 320 days. Im just thankful we have had as couple salt runs vs. Nothing like they have had.


----------



## Longae29

Sounds like some snow / sleet / graupel for tomorrow night.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

If anyone is looking for bagged salt. I am close to the wis border. $150.00 per skid


----------



## Longae29

Straight or blended


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Longae29;1564203 said:


> Straight or blended


Ice Away in yellow bags. Also have skids of mag/chloride for $350


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1564186 said:


> Sounds like some snow / sleet / graupel for tomorrow night.


WTF is graupel? Just want to know if I should be worried.


----------



## Longae29

When rain freezes onto snowflakes as it falls. "Soft hail" I just learned the term tonight....


----------



## Longae29

Snow Management;1564216 said:


> Ice Away in yellow bags. Also have skids of mag/chloride for $350


We use bulk...what brand name is the mag? Freezgard?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Longae29;1564233 said:


> We use bulk...what brand name is the mag? Freezgard?


Yes Freezegaurd.


----------



## Longae29

How much do you have? Pm me your info. Big fan of the freeZguard


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1564232 said:


> When rain freezes onto snowflakes as it falls. "Soft hail" I just learned the term tonight....


Thank you, sounds pleasant.


----------



## ultimate plow

Its usually those fertilizer pellets that fall. Hope you boys and us northern il guys get a cupple inches.


----------



## Longae29

ultimate plow;1564269 said:


> Its usually those fertilizer pellets that fall. Hope you boys and us northern il guys get a cupple inches.


That's what I was thinking it was as well...never knew the "official" name. 1.1" would be just fine with me.....especially on a Saturday night. MAYBE be a relaxing event


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1564285 said:


> That's what I was thinking it was as well...never knew the "official" name. 1.1" would be just fine with me.....especially on a Saturday night. MAYBE be a relaxing event


Packers play Sat. night.


----------



## Longae29

That's fine. We can start after the game. Just have to make sure everybody knows no drinky drinky


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1564298 said:


> That's fine. We can start after the game. Just have to make sure everybody knows no drinky drinky


Well, good luck with that.


----------



## ultimate plow

WIPensFan;1564304 said:


> Well, good luck with that.


Lol. Bears "should" be playing buuuuut, it will be a good game either way.


----------



## ultimate plow

Since we have a total of 1" for 3 events this year, it would be nice to get 2" to plow.


----------



## WilliamOak

Longae29;1564186 said:


> Sounds like some snow / sleet / graupel for tomorrow night.


Funny- Seeing your post with That term just settled a drawn out argument between me and the gf. I just knew there was something cheese heads were good for 

She insisted it was hailing a week or so ago- I told her it wasn't hail but I couldn't put my finger on how to exactly describe it. I wouldnt give it up lol- Now I win!!!


----------



## Longae29

Well that was a real treat.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1565562 said:


> Well that was a real treat.


Nothing here but when I drove around late morning I saw some companies had literally covered their lots and walks with salt. I couldn't believe what I saw. This must be desperation for generating income. Terrible.


----------



## WIPensFan

This is the walk I took a quick picture of, the lot looked entirely blue. All the areas on the walk that look like puddles are solid salt patches.


----------



## Italiano67

Yeah alot of guys are desperate. If I had hired those guys that did that salting i would tell them to pound sand and I wouldnt pay their unnecessary bill.


----------



## motoxguy

I wouldn't say people are desperate because they salted a lot and sidewalks heavy due to 1/4 to 3/8" of solid ice and sleet with falling temperatures all day and no sun out, I would call that trying to get your lot to wet pavement so you don't have frozen slush and ice all over your lot


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1565575 said:


> This is the walk I took a quick picture of, the lot looked entirely blue. All the areas on the walk that look like puddles are solid salt patches.


That wouldn't have been enough for the crap we got


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1565773 said:


> I wouldn't say people are desperate because they salted a lot and sidewalks heavy due to 1/4 to 3/8" of solid ice and sleet with falling temperatures all day and no sun out, I would call that trying to get your lot to wet pavement so you don't have frozen slush and ice all over your lot


Can't wait to answer why there are multiple saltings on a Sunday. But it was definitely warranted.


----------



## motoxguy

Ya it was insane how much salt it took to cut through it. We have two lots that require a lot of attention and 24 hour service so I had salted them after the packer game when it began to sleet and what a difference it made. I ended up using probably half the salt as the other lots took. If I would of known that's what we were going to get I would of done that everywhere, but everything I looked at kept saying 2" of snow so I just didn't want to waste anything.


----------



## motoxguy

Our sidewalk crews actually first salted all the walks then started over agin to get the walks clean because the atv''s and shovels didn't do much the first time around


----------



## WIPensFan

motoxguy;1565773 said:


> I wouldn't say people are desperate because they salted a lot and sidewalks heavy due to 1/4 to 3/8" of solid ice and sleet with falling temperatures all day and no sun out, I would call that trying to get your lot to wet pavement so you don't have frozen slush and ice all over your lot


WTF are you talking about? There was no such thing here, and if there was, there wouldn't be that much DRY salt crystals laying in piles all over the place. Do you see how dry everything in that picture is?


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1565794 said:


> Ya it was insane how much salt it took to cut through it. We have two lots that require a lot of attention and 24 hour service so I had salted them after the packer game when it began to sleet and what a difference it made. I ended up using probably half the salt as the other lots took. If I would of known that's what we were going to get I would of done that everywhere, but everything I looked at kept saying 2" of snow so I just didn't want to waste anything.


Yeah had the forecast been even close to what happened we would have approached it a lot differently. Same situation here the 3 lots we did right when the precip started turned out the best. I was surprised this afternoon when I went back to one to get sheets signed and there was dry pavement. I was like wow, I94 style. Which, by the way was the whitest I've ever seen it today.


----------



## motoxguy

I thought the same thing about i94 this afternoon there was dust flying up lol


----------



## motoxguy

I'm guessing that picture wasn't taken between the hours of 3am and 9am where most roads still had ice still all over them maybe closer to this afternoon and the company that had hit it was able to get most of the ice off and that was the remaining salt on the walks. I also have no idea where this picture taken because the farther north you had gone the amounts decreased.


----------



## motoxguy

I'm not trying to argue that, that much salt isn't overkill because it is but this morning I'm the area I service I don't think you can say contractors were being desperate by dumping the amount of salt they did due to the conditions.


----------



## motoxguy

*in the area I service


----------



## WIPensFan

That is west side of Madison. We had a trace, if that.


----------



## jomama45

WIPen.

Why not be a good samaritan, collect some of that excess salt on the walks, and spread it at the McD's you were complaining about last year, you know, the one with no salt. It will make you feel good, maybe even good therapy................


----------



## WIPensFan

jomama45;1566147 said:


> WIPen.
> 
> Why not be a good samaritan, collect some of that excess salt on the walks, and spread it at the McD's you were complaining about last year, you know, the one with no salt. It will make you feel good, maybe even good therapy................


Would that make me a "True Cheesehead" in your eyes? Because that's what I'm striving for.

No wait, Madison is not even part of WI anyways, so I wonder if this even happened?


----------



## jomama45

Are you ever happy, other than when complaining about what someone else did or didn't do??? It's really not healthy to be so concerned with everyone else. Maybe you need to focus a little more on your own operation...............:waving:


----------



## WIPensFan

jomama45;1566188 said:


> Are you ever happy, other than when complaining about what someone else did or didn't do??? It's really not healthy to be so concerned with everyone else. Maybe you need to focus a little more on your own operation...............:waving:


That's funny, you seem really concerned about what I do. Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## blowerman

I'm also trying to figure out how to explain double salting on a Sunday. Then again, we re-salted today, breaking up left over crust. I guess it was good luck that everything was this heavily iced over in S/E WI.
These are the money makers....


----------



## Longae29

Presalt tonight? Morning rush hour start of snow is no good.


----------



## motoxguy

I was thinking the same thing, get opt real early and salt everything so you don't have to deal with the morning rush. I'd go out tonight but I'm Leary on salting that early because of how often they are wrong like last weekend where we were supposed to get 2-4" and got ice instead.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1569234 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, get opt real early and salt everything so you don't have to deal with the morning rush. I'd go out tonight but I'm Leary on salting that early because of how often they are wrong like last weekend where we were supposed to get 2-4" and got ice instead.


I agree completely. It is nice to get in the parking lots before any cars so all areas are covered. The way we did things Sunday morning our lots don't look like many around so there's some res but not that much. Were going with a 3am start if its on the radar were going to hit everything.


----------



## motoxguy

That was the other thing I was thinking with the amount of salt we have sitting on some of our lots since we salted twice last week some even 3 times on the larger ones they are pretty much per salted and then a high of 36 tomorrow and sunny later in the day shouldn't take to much salt to melt the 1/2" of snow were supposed to get


----------



## Longae29

Ugh. Maybe not so much......I have zero faith in our local meteorologists makes our job so much tougher


----------



## motoxguy

Lol as I sit at webbs with loaded trucks and watch the news and they show it all staying north wtf glad I was up at 3 am


----------



## Longae29

Nice little unexpected salt run tonight......


----------



## gd8boltman

Salt run earlier today and full push tonite then another salt run. Got a solid 1 1/2 here near the state line. Winds are gusty as well. Bout time...


----------



## WIPensFan

Salted 2x today. Once morning and just got back. She's a chilly one tonight.


----------



## gd8boltman

Additional opportunities this weekend. Nice .....


----------



## badgerfan

*screwed*

Honestly we are getting screwed this winter again. I can't believe they downgraded the Milwaukee area out look for the morning to basically under an inch. I was hoping that our crews were gonna get a quick 2 inch push in the morning. Need that money soon..... What a ridiculous business we are in when you think about it:realmad:


----------



## Longae29

Thinking about calling the national weather service and asking if they can predict what day it will be tomorrow


----------



## blowerman

Wisconisn aside, we sure don't post like the chicago snow thread.... 
I think they only talk on plowsite.


----------



## Longae29

blowerman;1576757 said:


> Wisconisn aside, we sure don't post like the chicago snow thread....
> I think they only talk on plowsite.


There's like 100 posts a day on that thread.....

Sounds like a real mess tomorrow....winter storm watch. Another Sunday with multiple salts fine for retail little tricky for others....


----------



## ultimate plow

That thread used to be like this thread. Used to be.


----------



## gd8boltman

At least it will warm to melt ice accumulation. We will pretreat early, and keep on it after that. Be safe tomorrow everyone.


----------



## blowerman

This has been a great week. Plenty of little snows for salting and sidewalk detail, no need to run plows or wheel loaders. (I'm just posting to keep the WI thread active)
Sunday sure will be interesting.


----------



## motoxguy

If we could keep having weeks like this until the end of march that would help make up for the December and most of January. Although I wouldn't mind one good dump of snow before the year ends.


----------



## juicedimpss

motoxguy;1577247 said:


> If we could keep having weeks like this until the end of march that would help make up for the December and most of January. Although I wouldn't mind one good dump of snow before the year ends.


sure would be nice to push something other than water.


----------



## motoxguy

As I watch the radar im losing faith in getting any sleet/snow


----------



## juicedimpss

motoxguy;1578263 said:


> As I watch the radar im losing faith in getting any sleet/snow


snowin here in caledonia now


----------



## motoxguy

Thank god we presalted everything if we didnt get anything the lots would of been a mess


----------



## onsight

Freezing rain and sleet now - got about 1/2 inch of snow first - in the Waterford area.


----------



## blowerman

Maybe an inch, but we're scraping most places before salting. Who knows what the temps will do...
Easy Sunday for the boys.


----------



## gd8boltman

Full salt run just finished up, and we will take it...


----------



## badgerfan

Finished a salt run about two hours ago. Saw allot of guys out there plowing the commercials. Measured about 1.25 inches down in Brookfield and Menomonee Falls, This winter is really starting to piss me off!


----------



## WIPensFan

I pre-salted Sun. at 8:00am. Glad I did, then went and salted again at 11:30pm. Was 34 degrees when I went back at night and getting warmer by the minute. I'll take it.


----------



## WIPensFan

We got about 8-9" yesterday. Helped save the month. Whatever happened to snow starting at 6pm and being done at 2 or 3am. This started at 3am and went til 6pm. The worst timing possible.


----------



## Longae29

Do the aisles....got all night to clean up. Except its cold!


----------



## Longae29

Nice looking forecast. Maybe put the sal everyday?


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;1582530 said:


> Nice looking forecast. Maybe put the sal everyday?


do you mean:
sail
sale
or salt?


----------



## Longae29

Sal. Spanish for salt. (The sentence was said with a Mexican accent)


----------



## Longae29

Maybe I make the plow too?


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1582962 said:


> Maybe I make the plow too?


You need to go laydown.

I plowed again last night after it sputtered all day and accumulated 1/2-3/4". It was just too cold to salt only.

My friend said there is quit a bit of snow in the forcast for the next 7 days, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## gd8boltman

Looks like a good weekend for us in the south. Even looks good into early next week...


----------



## onsight

It sure would be nice if these forecasts come true.


----------



## juicedimpss

onsight;1583528 said:


> It sure would be nice if these forecasts come true.


no doubt Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

We got about 3" on west side of Madison. Perfect little clipper storm, I wish they were all like this.purplebou


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1583973 said:


> We got about 3" on west side of Madison. Perfect little clipper storm, I wish they were all like this.purplebou


Roughly the same here.....Couldn't agree more....


----------



## badgerfan

finally laying down after having about two pots of coffee over the last 12 hours. The Boys performed well and was a beautiful little snow event! I'm gonna stick it on January invoices to go out Monday so I will survive till spring! I hope we get another push in early next week


----------



## Longae29

Any expert opinions on tonight? Forecast discussion sounds like maybe dries out?

We've been burning through salt like its going out of style. 300 more tons coming Monday but we are actually going to have to be a little careful how much we use tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## WIPensFan

I heard an inch or so for Madison tonight and then a little more for Sun. into Mon.


----------



## just plow it

Longae29;1584354 said:


> Any expert opinions on tonight? Forecast discussion sounds like maybe dries out?
> 
> We've been burning through salt like its going out of style. 300 more tons coming Monday but we are actually going to have to be a little careful how much we use tonight and tomorrow.


 Holy crap. 300 tons more? you must do a lot of salting.


----------



## WIPensFan

We got maybe 1/2" last night, I'm letting the salt I put down yesterday work it's magic.


----------



## Longae29

same here, we used hungry salt yesterday, so it ate up the little dusting we got here. sounds like a couple incha for tonight. and tuesday. good start to february


----------



## Longae29

just plow it;1584487 said:


> Holy crap. 300 tons more? you must do a lot of salting.


for a full salt run we use 65-75 tons depending on temp and precip type.....not huge by any means, but we go through quite a bit.


----------



## jomama45

Do you have a separate bin for the "hungry salt"??? I've heard it doesn't get along well with plain old rock salt.......


----------



## WIPensFan

Got another 2" overnight. They're saying 2" tomorrow as well. prsport


----------



## onsight

Keep these clippers coming payup


----------



## badgerfan

This is what im talking about! lets keep this weather pattern coming we need to catch up on this winter. Looks like a midday push tommorrow and then some precip on Thursday hopfully it will be cold enough for snow.

if we get tommorrow and thurs in drinks are on me fri night..lol 















thurs


----------



## juicedimpss

badgerfan;1586383 said:


> This is what im talking about! lets keep this weather pattern coming we need to catch up on this winter. Looks like a midday push tommorrow and then some precip on Thursday hopfully it will be cold enough for snow.
> 
> if we get tommorrow and thurs in drinks are on me fri night..lol


where?


----------



## WIPensFan

Someone turn it off!! 

I picked a bad week to get sick. 

It's good that people are making some money finally though. payup


----------



## gd8boltman

Solid seven near the border....


----------



## onsight

WIPensFan;1590228 said:


> Someone turn it off!!
> 
> I picked a bad week to get sick.
> 
> It's good that people are making some money finally though. payup


Hope you feel better soon - I am in kind of the same boat as you - had a minor surgery a week ago and ripped out a couple of stitches yesterday - can only be in the truck for a short ammount of time and definately don't want to go through that again. Thank god for a great crew for picking up the slack.


----------



## badgerfan

That was the first legit storm I think that we have had all year. Everyone got home safe and this is a nice little streak we are having guys. I wonder if we are going to get any accum on monday if it changes back over to snow. I bet the guys out East have their hands full with that Monster Nemo!!


----------



## Longae29

Been a real good couple weeks. Hauling snow tonight. Think I've worked enough this week, but...salt run Sunday morning I spose.


----------



## motoxguy

Hauling snow tonight as well wouldn't mind a couple day break though it would be nice to wash all the trucks and go through everything.


----------



## Longae29

100% chance freezing rain,......and its sunny out. This is going to be tough to bill for


----------



## motoxguy

Its already 34deg in oak creek and 33 in Milwaukee I don't see this happening. They said anything on radar right now isn't even touching the grind because the atmosphere is to dry. That's alright I got home at 230am from hauling snow I wanna relax today. To bad its gonna rain so I can't take the sled out


----------



## Longae29

Anyone have any thoughts on tonight/early am?


----------



## gd8boltman

Salt run early am and salt run and sidewalks tomorrow nite..


----------



## jomama45

My thoughts are that you Southerners are gonna be dealing with freezing rain/drizzle, and very little snow..............


----------



## Longae29

I can see salt tomorrow night.... just looking like its not going to shake anything out tonight. One larger outfit was set to start presalting at 10 tonight seems risky to me. Its been a good couple weeks don't really want to piss anyone off I think the res that's left will be enough for tonights drizzle/flurries


----------



## badgerfan

Starting to look like a good sized one is coming next week Thurs or Friday. 5 plus inches maybe. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping we can finish the second half of the snow season on a high note. Going up to Tomahawk snowmobiling this weekend with my girl. I wonder what type of snow the trails have up there?


----------



## cheffy

Only two things in the air that make me happy . Snow and a beautiful Wisconsin girls legs !.!


----------



## Longae29

Slight chance of scattered flurries = 1/2 - 3/4" again like last night?

Local weather seems to be overly concerned with space and next weeks chance of snow


----------



## motoxguy

When ever they are overly concerned they seem to be wrong, I wouldn't mind another 6"-8" event like we had last week but I can do without a blizzard.


----------



## Nero

I am not giving up, I think we will see more snow coming soon. God knows we all need the work.
So bring it on! I am ready!


----------



## broke down

Hey guys, what have you been hearing for thursady and Friday of next week? Seems like it's all over the board. Don't need a blizzard though, been their done that.


----------



## Longae29

Anybody know of anyone looking for some sub work for the rest of the season? Commercial properties only......We are also looking for someone to drive one of our salt trucks. (Work for every little dusting /freezing event) feel free to Pm me.


----------



## motoxguy

5 to 6" but it's so far away there's a lot that can change


----------



## Longae29

Id rather a prolonged event than a dump all at once.


----------



## motoxguy

I'd take that amount in 1/2" amounts till the end of the season but I don't think that'll happen


----------



## motoxguy

O ya and the sun out the following day with temps around 34 and above so I can use minimal salt a guy can dream can't he


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1599226 said:


> I'd take that amount in 1/2" amounts till the end of the season but I don't think that'll happen


Plow for show salt for dough? 
That's the plan I'm on


----------



## motoxguy

Ya I'm on the same plan night goes quick can get away with minimal help, less fuel and less opportunity for breakdowns


----------



## juicedimpss

Longae29;1599218 said:


> Anybody know of anyone looking for some sub work for the rest of the season? Commercial properties only......We are also looking for someone to drive one of our salt trucks. (Work for every little dusting /freezing event) feel free to Pm me.


What side of town?


----------



## Nero

broke down;1599216 said:


> Hey guys, what have you been hearing for thursady and Friday of next week? Seems like it's all over the board. Don't need a blizzard though, been their done that.


As of today 2/16 They are not sure yet, But I hear ya, I could use a few inches as well. :bluebounc


----------



## Longae29

juicedimpss;1599465 said:


> What side of town?


We are based in Waukesha.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1599218 said:


> Anybody know of anyone looking for some sub work for the rest of the season? Commercial properties only......We are also looking for someone to drive one of our salt trucks. (Work for every little dusting /freezing event) feel free to Pm me.


Why are you looking for subs at this point in the season?


----------



## Longae29

We expanded a lot this year....applicants from CL ad are god awful.....backup trucks have become full use trucks....too many new slow guys....some midseason contract changes....one driver got a full-time job (had been out of work besides plowing for 4 years).....one guy who has been with us a few seasons doesn't like his route this year so he doesn't want to work but.doesn't want to say as much.....we've really only had 3-4 plowings....salting were great at could just use some help getting everything plowed. Be nice to find someone this year yet to keep for next year.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1599489 said:


> We expanded a lot this year....applicants from CL ad are god awful.....backup trucks have become full use trucks....too many new slow guys....some midseason contract changes....one driver got a full-time job (had been out of work besides plowing for 4 years).....one guy who has been with us a few seasons doesn't like his route this year so he doesn't want to work but.doesn't want to say as much.....we've really only had 3-4 plowings....salting were great at could just use some help getting everything plowed. Be nice to find someone this year yet to keep for next year.


Fun with employees...I feel for ya. Hope you can find someone dependable. It's tough these days.


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1599494 said:


> Fun with employees...I feel for ya. Hope you can find someone dependable. It's tough these days.


It is tough.....our snow and ice division is far bigger than landscaping.....full time guys from summer are great, but its filling in the rest of the blanks with unemployed / underemployed just isn't a fun game to try and play. We pay above average, which seems to help somewhat, its just an overall lack of willing and motivated people.....

On a brighter note, looks like a salt run for us here tonight.


----------



## motoxguy

That's what I hate about the snow business is relying on subs. I am very lucky that all of our subs that either run there own truck or jump in our equipment are great, and even the REMAiNING sidewalk guys are great but for what we pay everyone they should be. We pay much more than most of the companies out there but it is just hard to find sidewalk guys that will get out of bed and want to work. I know they have the ****** part of the business but all of our crews are also given the proper equipment to get the job done in a effective time without killing them selves by any stretch. We have not had a whole lot of luck with Craigslist and it is where most of the guys we have had that quit on us came from but it blows my mind how companies like wsi are pretty much 100% subcontractor based make it.


----------



## gd8boltman

Going to be a busy next 48-72 hrs.
Next week looking interesting as well. This storm should provide multiple plow and salt opportunities.


----------



## Longae29

^^^^ what he said. Hoping for 2 plows and 3 salts for tomorrows event. And hopefully more next week!


----------



## Longae29

I like this......

"The ecmwf kicks out 1/2 to 3/4 inch qpf
for the 24 hr period ending 06z wednesday...all snow. The
gfs...though much farther north...is lighter on amounts. At this
point...it is a pretty good bet we will see more accumulating snow
early next week...we just need to refine the timing and amounts
over the next few model runs"


----------



## motoxguy

I'm just hopin for 1/2" amounts the salt bin is full and I have a couple more loads that are ready to be picked up at jones island fullThumbs Up and wouldn't mind ending a season on a high note.


----------



## Nero

motoxguy;1604841 said:


> I'm just hopin for 1/2" amounts the salt bin is full and I have a couple more loads that are ready to be picked up at jones island fullThumbs Up and wouldn't mind ending a season on a high note.


Motoxguy, What name brand salter are you using? and plows?


----------



## motoxguy

Wasau and epoke


----------



## gd8boltman

Pushing back piles and hauling snow tonight. Season is improving. ..


----------



## motoxguy

They say Monday night into tues. Should be a repeat of today


----------



## Longae29

It was an ugly day for us.....way too many things went wrong on the same day....


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1605901 said:


> It was an ugly day for us.....way too many things went wrong on the same day....


Such as...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Monday night/ Tuesday looking good at this point. Nice that mother nature is helping play catch-up a little.
Off the subject a bit. I'm looking for a 9' Western pro plow moldboard only. Can be conventional. 8'6" might work too if anyone has anything


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1605959 said:


> Such as...


1 year old cat wouldn't run (fuel filter) so a 250k ft parking lot had to be truck plowed. (1) light pole. (1) bollard in front of a grocery store. (1) concrete pole smashed the back of '11 pickup. Poor timing on the end of snow.....one customer told me we are "useless" because although his lots were plowed on time with all the f-ups they didn't get salted for a full hour after plowing (oh no!!!!!) One sidewalk crew skipped two of their roadwalks. (2000' in total).....,......


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1606296 said:


> 1 year old cat wouldn't run (fuel filter) so a 250k ft parking lot had to be truck plowed. (1) light pole. (1) bollard in front of a grocery store. (1) concrete pole smashed the back of '11 pickup. Poor timing on the end of snow.....one customer told me we are "useless" because although his lots were plowed on time with all the f-ups they didn't get salted for a full hour after plowing (oh no!!!!!) One sidewalk crew skipped two of their roadwalks. (2000' in total).....,......


Sucks man. I feel for you. No excuse for the crashing into sh!t and causing damages to property. Well, I hope everything goes better next time.


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1606296 said:


> 1 year old cat wouldn't run (fuel filter) so a 250k ft parking lot had to be truck plowed. (1) light pole. (1) bollard in front of a grocery store. (1) concrete pole smashed the back of '11 pickup. Poor timing on the end of snow.....one customer told me we are "useless" because although his lots were plowed on time with all the f-ups they didn't get salted for a full hour after plowing (oh no!!!!!) One sidewalk crew skipped two of their roadwalks. (2000' in total).....,......


Longae, I really feel bad for you, I know, I have been doing this for about 30years and I would think it should get better, but the other night I was running around like a chicken with his head cut off. Some people that are not self employed just don't understand. I hope things look up for you.


----------



## badgerfan

*anybody looking for more work?*

looks like its going to be an interesting next tuesday and wednesday. I'm not sure if anyone knows of a sub or has another truck available to sub on Tuesday night. I had a front wheel snap on one of our trucks last event. at mechanic but not sure if it will be ready by Tuesday afternoon[the guy is busy as heck]. I can have trucks on other routes cover over a little but will be streched if we get more than 4 or 5 inches. I supply a shoveler, gps, and route sheet. The pay is competive and negotiable. We are located in the Brookfield area.


----------



## EWSplow

Funny how clients tend to think they are your only client & can't understand why you didn't clean up everything & salt on your first round, even though it's still snowing & forecast is for 2 more inches.
Wouldn't it be great if all your expenses were paid by that one client. LOL


----------



## EWSplow

What is everyone seeing for snow forecast? It seems to change every couple hours. NOAA has forecast 2" today, 2" overnight & 1" tomorrow, but I've also seen a forecast of up to 10" hear the lake.


----------



## EWSplow

The guys in Iowa are getting over 1" per hour.


----------



## Longae29

Seems like the models have been all over the place


----------



## EWSplow

Latest I've seen is 1/2" per hour, starting @ 1pm, accumulation up to 8", with a Gale warning. Could get interesting.


----------



## badgerfan

Wow when you look at the radar this thing is just spinning over us. We are getting hammered by this storm. The guys are really struggling out there I already have one sub welding his plow mounts at the shop:mad which cracked!


----------



## motoxguy

I think it's safe to say that February saved alota people's ass. After today's event that puts us at 2ft of snow for the month for the metro Milwaukee area and looks like another salting tonight maybe up to an inch.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1610508 said:


> I think it's safe to say that February saved alota people's ass. After today's event that puts us at 2ft of snow for the month for the metro Milwaukee area and looks like another salting tonight maybe up to an inch.


January wasn't too bad dropped a lot of salt. February has been awesome. Best part is yesterday?s snow took us over the "'s on an account with a "give-back"clause

Lots of snow hauling lined up now....


----------



## motoxguy

They say a slight chance of snow tonight I'm hoping we don't end up with anything we have several places where we need to haul snow out tonight and tomorrow


----------



## EWSplow

30 hours of continuous snow. Thought I had it handled by 10:30 last night. Sadly mistaken, spent another 12 hours today cleaning, stacking & salting. I've come up with 7-9" depending on location. What's everyone else coming up with for totals?


----------



## Nero

River Hills Milwaukee Wis. Snow fall total 9.3". What a job....my back is killing me, but the money was worth the hard work.


----------



## Nero

I think Fox6 new stated a total of 9.7"


----------



## EWSplow

Good news! 3 hours after I plowed a lot across the airport, I had someone tell me we had 2". I was measuring 4" at my 4th lot.


----------



## Longae29

10' was official at the airport


----------



## Longae29

Should have had a third quad axle for tonight. I have the lot curb to curb sitting waiting for trucks. I didn't think the dump site was.that far away. Ugh.


----------



## jomama45

North of downtown about 30 minutes and near the lake we had 15".


----------



## EWSplow

With the moisture content, it was more like 20". Had a couple of lots that I did after everything was done (by owners request) & that wet crap stopped my 3/4 ton truck with 1000# of salt dead in it's tracks.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like another 5.8" coming on Tuesday. Yuk, another daytime, long duration event.


----------



## motoxguy

After listening to bob uecker call a brewers game on the radio the other day I'm ready for spring


----------



## EWSplow

The snow & I have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## EWSplow

My sidewalk guys are going to hate me!


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow;1612727 said:


> Looks like another 5.8" coming on Tuesday. Yuk, another daytime, long duration event.


I wouldn't hang my hat on any fractional amount of snow, withe chance for lake enhancement and mild temps, that could be anywhere from 1" to 20", or just rain. Last weeks storm here the forecasts were only off by about 400%..................:laughing:


----------



## EWSplow

It's kinda like the commodities market,. Gear up for 6" & get rain, or gear up for 6" & get 12".


----------



## EWSplow

10" of that wet crap just means a bunch of pissy clients & sidewalk crews. I can hardly wait.


----------



## gd8boltman

We really like the current forecast.... we are hopeful for another profitable week!!


----------



## onsight

EWSplow;1612875 said:


> 10" of that wet crap just means a bunch of pissy clients & sidewalk crews. I can hardly wait.


Hopefully this event is a little less stressful.


----------



## mklawnman

Either way this systems seems to be out of here by Midnight Wed morning. Unlike last week where it stalled and just kept throwing more snow off of the lake for 3 days straight. Could be one of our last big storms of the season, some spots are getting tight with where to put snow but the temps are on the way up after this storm leaves. I just dont like 8" of wet snow, slows everyone down and equipment. We shall see how this one turns out since lately the forcasts have been all over the place.


----------



## EWSplow

Couldn't possibly be more stressful!


----------



## mklawnman

If we all handled last weeks forcast disaster I think we can handle this system moving through. Day storms suck for everyone since residential customers think their driveway should be first to be plowed before they get home from work. Cant be everywhere at once, just got to hope for patients with the clients since we have been servicing them all winter long.


----------



## EWSplow

What really sucked in last storm was having clients call to say no one showed up, after we'd been there twice. I was stating to question my own ability.


----------



## Karlboro

EWSplow;1613090 said:


> What really sucked in last storm was having clients call to say no one showed up, after we'd been there twice. I was stating to question my own ability.


We had the same thing from a couple places. Frustrating!


----------



## EWSplow

The real ***** will be when they get the bill.


----------



## Nero

looks like two plows, Like you said all day and then some...:realmad:...long event....


----------



## Longae29

Three plows sounds better 10, 4, midnight


----------



## blowerman

salt at 6:00 am, then plow at 10/11 re do at 3 then clean up after midnight


----------



## Longae29

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Salt, plow, salt? Might as well stay in bed.


----------



## blowerman

nooooop, Salt, re-salt, then maybe a nigh clean up.... Or just touch up salt.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm thinking plow @ 6am, 3pm & midnight clean up & salt. No matter what I plan, it will most likely change.


----------



## onsight

Sounds like we won't have to push anything until maybe tues night. Shouldn't be too bad to get a quick night push in.


----------



## EWSplow

Residents? That ain't going to fly with commercial & picky condo owners.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1614153 said:


> I'm thinking plow @ 6am, 3pm & midnight clean up & salt. No matter what I plan, it will most likely change.


What are you plowing at 6am? Warming up your cutting edge for later?


----------



## dieselboy01

Longae29;1614290 said:


> What are you plowing at 6am? Warming up your cutting edge for later?


:laughing: That's good!


----------



## Nero

dido.........:laughing:


----------



## EWSplow

I don't plow & tell.


----------



## blowerman

Now that it's 6:30, we can assume you were "pre-plowing" the maybe storm.
north side of town: two salts total. maybe a touch up scrape tonight.


----------



## EWSplow

Lucky to be plowing anything before noon. Didn't even get any plowing in at home this morning


----------



## EWSplow

That 1" overnight & heavy snow starting @ 7 am was a bust.


----------



## dieselboy01

This storm looks like a bust!


----------



## EWSplow

Yup, looks like some salting today & clean up tonight.


----------



## WIPensFan

West side Madison has 8" and drifting... Started about 6:30. Now it's cold and icy.


----------



## badgerfan

*nice storm*

This really was a nice little storm for us! got 2 cycles in on most of the accounts and with it being a little lighter weight than the last storm I am very pleased with the guys. I'm crossing my fingers and getting greedy for one more plowable event this month. Looking like Mid month it gets colder again which may give us one more.


----------



## blowerman

This was a nice little snow. As well, a double clearing.
Grounds starting to warm, lots of day light; even with cool air temps, going to take some juicy snows in order to drop blade.


----------



## EWSplow

I measured 6" on a property on southwest side of city. Airport recorded 4.3". Looks like about 4" downtown. What's everyone else got?


----------



## dieselboy01

Around 7" in Mukwonago and around 6" in Burlington.


----------



## EWSplow

Looking like an hour or so of icy conditions tomorrow morning. Anyone planning to salt?


----------



## motoxguy

Actually seen one lot pre salted this morning got a good laugh


----------



## dieselboy01

To warm to salt this weekend. They are calling for 2" of snow Sunday into Monday, maybe salt then.


----------



## EWSplow

Accuweather forecast 2-4. Noaa 3-5 for early Monday morning. Colorado got hit. Tomorrow the low is moving into Iowa. We'll see if we get snow on the backside, or just rain.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter storm watches not too far from the SE corner of the state..


----------



## Nero

All we got today is rain...and ....rain...:realmad:


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like at best, a salting tomorrow morning, depending on temp.


----------



## Longae29

Sooooooooo whats going to happen tonight? dry out? freeze up? salt before either happens?


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;1619285 said:


> Sooooooooo whats going to happen tonight? dry out? freeze up? salt before either happens?


Dry up is what I think... 
I actually came in this morning at 6:00 am to salt a gravel driveway that was just one big sheet. Otherwise it was warm. 
Looks like a funny forecast this week. If this was Dec. or Jan. you'd be salting everyday.


----------



## EWSplow

Anyone s guess. Best I can figure is not going to freeze until 10 tonight. At best we get .75" now til morning & most of that is going to melt on contact. What's everyone else seeing? Anyone salting?


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm thinking dry up also, ground seems to warm for ice.


----------



## EWSplow

A few flakes falling now in bay view.


----------



## Longae29

blowerman;1619293 said:


> Dry up is what I think...
> I actually came in this morning at 6:00 am to salt a gravel driveway that was just one big sheet. Otherwise it was warm.
> Looks like a funny forecast this week. If this was Dec. or Jan. you'd be salting everyday.


Probably be out there already if this was December..
on round 2.

I think it's going to dry up also.....we'll see.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like we could get 1-2" Thursday night, ending around 2am. On Friday.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1619330 said:


> Looks like we could get 1-2" Thursday night, ending around 2am. On Friday.


You seem to sometimes have some very different weather forecasts from what I see.

Here's what the National Weather Service Says:

Thursday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. Southwest wind around 5 mph. 
Friday A slight chance of rain and snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 41. West wind around 5 mph becoming southwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

What source do you use?


----------



## EWSplow

Usually Accuweather, or Noaa. Saw that forecast for Thursday night on Accuweather. I haven't checked any others to confirm / compare. Can't trust only one.


----------



## EWSplow

Noaa has a much lower percent chance for late Thursday early Friday. Do you use a pay service for long range?


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1619354 said:


> Noaa has a much lower percent chance for late Thursday early Friday. Do you use a pay service for long range?


No....but i read the forecast discussions on the bottom of the national weather service page, follow a couple of weather geeks on facebook. and I also TRY and analyze the forecast models on weatherunderground.com.


----------



## EWSplow

I do all of that too. Accuweather is on my phone, so those forecast come up 1st. Then I start to analyze other sources. I like to look @ hourly temps & precipitation to get a better handle on what might actually accumulate.


----------



## Longae29

Full on salt run for us.....


----------



## EWSplow

I think we're going to salt early am. Looks like it will be icing


----------



## EWSplow

What's it look like west of Milwaukee? Still pretty warm & no freezing near the lake.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1619454 said:


> What's it look like west of Milwaukee? Still pretty warm & no freezing near the lake.


Glazing over in Waukesha


----------



## gd8boltman

*full salt run early this am*

and looks like another tonight.
We'll take it....


----------



## Longae29

Heard it was a messy morning on the roads/etc. this morning. Glad I was sleeping like a baby at home..... Not one call.....the salt run last night got a little iffy towards to the end, but with the slight chance of light snow, glad we salted all of our parking lots and walks.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm glad I asked what it was doing away from the lake last night. The streams from thawing snow was frozen on some of my more western properties. Downtown looked dry, but salted them too.


----------



## Longae29

Good deal. If I ever have a question about downtown/bayview I'll be sure to post it up and hope you're watching.


----------



## EWSplow

I get the messages on my phone, so I can usually get an answer back in short time. Sometimes, we're in our own little weather pocket down here. A few years back, I thought I was done for the day & got back to find an additional 8" of snow & still snowing in Bay View, when the sun was shining on 43/94. Small area of lake effect.


----------



## EWSplow

So what's everyone seeing in their crystal ball? Salt tomorrow morning?


----------



## Longae29

I think not till tomorrow night...


----------



## motoxguy

And I hope salting is all it is!


----------



## Longae29

Me too......we got 5 more loads of salt today....


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm hearing 1"-2" I'd like to get a plowing/salting in. I want to try out my new spreader!


----------



## motoxguy

All the websites I see say 1" and under for metro Milwaukee and then the local weather stations seem like there split some say 1-2" and others are sayin a 1" under. I think with temps bein warm a lot of it is going to initially melt and a lot of our lots still have salt residue on them hopefully it doesn't get washed away


----------



## motoxguy

We have been kinda holding tight on bringing in alota salt still, we're lucky enough that we're able to go down and grab it ourselves if need be. A lot of my operators and some of the sidewalk cre guys are either operators in the union or laborers and are all getting called back to work now :/


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1620975 said:


> We have been kinda holding tight on bringing in alota salt still, we're lucky enough that we're able to go down and grab it ourselves if need be. A lot of my operators and some of the sidewalk cre guys are either operators in the union or laborers and are all getting called back to work now :/


We have a couple owner operators that haul salt for us but.they're getting busy so we have to take the salt when they are available.....i agree most is going to melt before it sticks... res and warm temps are going to do a lot


----------



## Longae29

I was surprised we were able to get as much as we wanted....its looking pretty barren down there


----------



## dieselboy01

Where are you guys buying your bulk salt from?


----------



## EWSplow

Allot of times, snow plow solutions.


----------



## EWSplow

It's looking like we might be able to salt mid to late afternoon to beat the rush, at least on some properties. It looks like there might be a break in the rain, before the freezing starts, 3:00-5:00 pm? I'm thinking I might be able to hit the condo lots around 3:00 & get sidewalk guys started downtown around 3:00 as well.


----------



## EWSplow

Everyone make a few bucks tonight? Another salt run early tomorrow morning?


----------



## Longae29

No salting here yet


----------



## EWSplow

Really? We started salting around 5. It started to freeze around 7. I'm still seeing 0.6" forecast for tonight & flurries tomorrow.


----------



## motoxguy

I think tomorrow will be a pre salt day and maybe salt a little later if needed but where temps will be the majority of it will be melting on contact later in the day


----------



## EWSplow

Temps looking too warm for snow. Saw a forecast for possible icy conditions. Didn't think we'd need to salt early. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## EWSplow

I guess I was wrong...again. Temps were lower than expected & snow came earlier. We presalted just in time & a quick second run at the end of the day, just before the freezing drizzle did the trick.

It looks like Jones island is down to a very small pile of blue salt. I haven't seen that in years.


----------



## Nero

Well, Monday we had a few plows in River Hills, a few of them like to be plowed at 1” and over. 
Weather reports states that Sunday or Monday are possibilities of some kind of accumulation, but they are not sure yet. OK…..I could use ONE more. payup

Have Fun...


----------



## Longae29

Model mayhem for the end of the weekend / beginning of next week......possibility of a big snow Saturday night to Sunday night at the end of the season? Dream come true. Salt today and 2 runs come out of that system? I'm taking summer off....


----------



## Nero

Ready for blast off! :bluebounc:yow!urplebou:redbounce


----------



## blowerman

It's way south, I bet not even a salting.... Years over.


----------



## onsight

blowerman;1624953 said:


> It's way south, I bet not even a salting.... Years over.


Unfortunately - I think you are correct :angry:


----------



## motoxguy

I have a feeling the year is over as well this next system is staying farther south and on Monday i picked up two more loads of salt and had to get a couple more pallets of salt since we were out so now that i'm sitting on salt the year will be over. All in all though not to bad of a season for December being as bad as it was when generally its one of the snowier months for us.


----------



## Nero

I think the same, We had a good winter. And I hope the summer is as good. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm kinda hoping it's over, wasn't a bad year, I'm just looking forward to summer now.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like there's a slight chance of maybe one salt run tomorrow. The temps are staying low enough that if we get anything from the system to the south, there may be salting by Monday morning.


----------



## motoxguy

I know it is the end of the season but we are selling our bulk salt that we just picked up from Morton this past event. We have to get rid of it due to the city is starting to get on us with our salt shed because it was initially a mulch and topsoil bin and we are not set far enough back from our neighbors well. We have about 45 ton left and will sell it for $40 a ton delivered if your in the metro Milwaukee area p.m if anyone is interested.


----------



## onsight

motoxguy;1627428 said:


> I know it is the end of the season but we are selling our bulk salt that we just picked up from Morton this past event. We have to get rid of it due to the city is starting to get on us with our salt shed because it was initially a mulch and topsoil bin and we are not set far enough back from our neighbors well. We have about 45 ton left and will sell it for $40 a ton delivered if your in the metro Milwaukee area p.m if anyone is interested.


PM Sent .........


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe we should start a pool for first snow event? Farmers Almanac is forecasting early snow this season, with mild January & February.


----------



## gd8boltman

*I'll play.*

My guess is first measurable 11-24-13 in SE Wisconsin


----------



## Longae29

gd8boltman;1656595 said:


> My guess is first measurable 11-24-13 in SE Wisconsin


I hope you're wrong.....opening weekend of gun deer season is the ONLY time I hope it doesn't snow.

12-2-13. First salting....


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

*Bulk Salt*

Anyone know of a salt supplier that can load salt in my dump 24/7 in the Genoa Wisconsin area ?


----------



## dieselboy01

First measurable snow fall will be 12-7-13!


----------



## EWSplow

I'm guessing 12-4 first salting & 12-12 first plow (or at least blowing walks).


----------



## MetzEnterprizez

Hmm.... My Birthday is 12-5.... Ill take that for first plowable!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Any thoughts on this possible clipper system tomorrow? TMJ is talking possibly an inch.


----------



## lawnlandscape

I'd love to see it. Let's get things going around here.


----------



## Longae29

Everybody ready for tomorrow? We aren't even close but should be able to make it through a full on salting operation. Lot of guys not happy about coming home early from deer hunting, myself included.


----------



## lawnlandscape

Longae29;1669697 said:


> Everybody ready for tomorrow? We aren't even close but should be able to make it through a full on salting operation. Lot of guys not happy about coming home early from deer hunting, myself included.


Ehhh.. looks like you guys further south will get it. Looks like nothing for Sheboygan.


----------



## resilient63

Hopefully the Northern edge of Illinois will get in on the action.


----------



## dieselboy01

Come on salting!!! I got a new to me salter to try out!!


----------



## lawnlandscape

gd8boltman;1656595 said:


> my guess is first measurable 11-24-13 in se wisconsin


where is it?


----------



## EWSplow

Doesn't look like we're getting any snow today. Possible mix between noon & 3pm. I just wish I knew for sure. What's everyone else seeing?


----------



## KJ Cramer

Wish I knew what was for sure happening as well. The weather sources I'm looking at are saying basically half inch or less for the Kenosha area. But it all sound just a bit too iffy.


----------



## EWSplow

Same here. I'm supposed to be heading to whitewater soon, but if there's something coming our way, I gotta stay & salt. Oh well, it looks like it would hit there first, so I can always come back if I see it coming.


----------



## WIPensFan

It has begun!
Salted this morning, but don't think it helped at all. Will end up plowing later. Got about 1.5", but with the wind, some areas are more than others.


----------



## dieselboy01

We got around 1.5" in the Burlington, Waterford area. Some drifts were around 2"-3". A quick plow and a good salting got the job done.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Full salt run yesterday in Kenosha, on avg there was prolly .75" but the wind blew most of it to one side of the lots.


----------



## Nero

Plowed about 70% of my jobs.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Looking at the weather, it looks like it may be awhile before we see any action again.


----------



## Longae29

KJ Cramer;1671242 said:


> Looking at the weather, it looks like it may be awhile before we see any action again.


I couldn't disagree more. We will be salting late tonight / tomorrow morning.


----------



## Longae29

Nero;1671233 said:


> Plowed about 70% of my jobs.


We ended up doing some plowing as well, all the jobs we were able to presalt stayed wet the entire day, which was nice to see, wish we had done more.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Longae29;1671317 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. We will be salting late tonight / tomorrow morning.


Where I'm at, the best chance for anything is maybe a couple flakes tonight that isn't going to accumulate according to all the weather info I can find. Even the flurry action is only at a 20% chance according to two sources and the other three weather heads don't even have it in their forecasts.


----------



## Longae29

I was making my comment based on this from the national weather service, but we'll see what the latest discussion shows in a couple minutes here.....

LOOKING MORE LIKELY FOR A PERIOD OF -SN OVER MUCH OF SRN WI TNGT.
UPSTREAM PUSH OF WARM AIR ADVECTION OVER SRN CANADA SLIDES SOUTHEAST
ACROSS SOUTHERN WI TONIGHT. INITIAL PUSH OF WARM AIR WILL GO TOWARD
SATURATING LOW LEVELS BUT SHOULD NOT TAKE LONG TO SATURATE
CONSIDERING COLD DOME OF AIR OVER REGION. WARM AIR ADVECTION SHOWS
UP NICELY IN AXIS OF MODERATE LAYER Q-VECTOR CONVERGENCE WHICH
SPREADS ACROSS THE AREA LATER IN THE NIGHT. WEAK LOW-MID LEVEL
FRONTOGENETICAL FORCING AFTER MIDNIGHT. CROSS SECTIONS ALSO SHOW
BRIEF PERIOD OF MODERATE OMEGA AROUND 10K FEET TAPPING INTO
FAVORABLE DENDRITIC GROWTH ZONE.


----------



## dieselboy01

Reading that made my brain hurt. Does all that mean were getting snow?


----------



## KJ Cramer

Nothing here yet (kansasville). Radar looks like maybe Milwaukee area and north there may be something.


----------



## Nero

Happy Thanksgiving! & God bless.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a chance of mixed snow/rain for next Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday. It will probably be too warm by the lake, where most of my accounts are located. Only a couple walks needed salt last event. We did nothing, per owners requests.


----------



## EWSplow

Anyone know of the best pallet prices on bagged salt? I've gotta load up my sidewalk crew.


----------



## maxwellp

I paid $3.49 a bag 50lb. Last month, I see it is now $5.49 Salt only.


----------



## EWSplow

maxwellp;1672959 said:


> I paid $3.49 a bag 50lb. Last month, I see it is now $5.49 Salt only.[/QUOT
> ] the best I've seen is $5.25.


----------



## maxwellp

EWSplow;1672910 said:


> Anyone know of the best pallet prices on bagged salt? I've gotta load up my sidewalk crew.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150279


----------



## dieselboy01

I paid $4.11/bag (after tax) for rock salt at Conserv FS in Kansasville last week.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I got halite for 4.50 a bag by the pallet after tax from ATE in Trevor.

Dieselboy- did FS have calcium chloride by the bag?


----------



## EWSplow

Thanks for the info. I'll check out the FS in Kansasville. It might be worth the drive.


----------



## motoxguy

Although it's warm now the low tonight is 29 anyone else think we might be out salting tonight


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm about 75% sure I won't have to in my area. But Sunday is starting to look like something, we shall see if it continues to hold.


----------



## Longae29

The wind seems to be drying it all out real quick. Didn't even bother putting guys on alert...


----------



## Nero

Dry hear as well.


----------



## dieselboy01

Conserv does have calcium chloride pellets in bags. I think they were around $12/bag. I picked up a few bags of Sizzle, its a cal. chlo. and salt blend, lavender in color and good for -25* same as cal. The sizzle was about $8 per 50# bag.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like snow for Sunday afternoon, with lake enhancement, because of east winds.


----------



## Nero

Sounds great! EWSplow. I put the plows back on the trucks as we speak. I sure am glad I put that new heater core in the other Ram. Brrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## EWSplow

At last, more snow by the lake!


----------



## KJ Cramer

So what's everyone hearing for what areas for this event? My area is talking 1-3 depending who you want to believe. Personally a nicely timed couple inches would be a great way to break in the new season.


----------



## Longae29

2-4 for us it seems. Timing seems perfect even with a couple break downs and slow new guys we should be able to get everything done on time. Fingers crossed. Some drifting cleanup Monday night would be nice.


----------



## maxwellp

Snow amounts will be in the 2-5" range from Sunday afternoon through Sunday night. Highs on Sunday will be in the lower 20s.
Madison WI


----------



## Nero

Ready for blast off as well.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like an inch possible at the lake before noon, then another 2" between noon & midnight. I don't anticipate any plowing until after the packer game. With an east wind at 5-15, there will likely be morning clean up. We might not even start the residential properties until early morning. NOAA doesn't have a current update for today.


----------



## EWSplow

Its been snowing in Bay View for an hour & is starting to accumulate.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Started snowing in kansasville bout 930. Did a salt run in the prairie they have bout 1/2". Back in kansasville I've got 2" on deck railing. Still snowing in all locations just heavier out west here.


----------



## Nero

Fox6 tv weather stick in Brown Deer is about 4.5"


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Oshkosh here. Saying 3-5" overnight. Bout freaking time!


----------



## EWSplow

WTF? It was supposed to be 1" of lake effect in the morning, then snow later. It hasn't stopped. Now the forecast is for snow until 3am. We just finished round 1 of commercial properties (started at 2" trigger at 1:00pm.) Some places had 4". If we wouldn't have salted after, there would be another 2". Reloading salt now.


----------



## WIPensFan

Madison maybe 2" right now.


----------



## maxwellp

VERONA WI 
2.5 now. Still snowing, it is like powdered sugar.


----------



## dieselboy01

3" in Waterford. Light flurries now.


----------



## maxwellp

4" now still snowing


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a 6"+ total in Bay View & near airport, Downtown & Shorewood maybe a little less. WTMJ has a total of 3.4", But I don't believe that.


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow;1679119 said:


> Looks like a 6"+ total in Bay View & near airport, Downtown & Shorewood maybe a little less. WTMJ has a total of 3.4", But I don't believe that.


Don't you love it when they do that.


----------



## maxwellp

We had 5" and "they" called it 5" that's not normal, I was waiting for them to call it 3


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1679119 said:


> Looks like a 6"+ total in Bay View & near airport, Downtown & Shorewood maybe a little less. WTMJ has a total of 3.4", But I don't believe that.


Didn't seem like that much in bay view...Stallis seemed like 6"+


----------



## EWSplow

I may have exaggerated a bit, but definitely more than 5".I measured 5" at my house today (before the wind kicked in), but there's been some settling. Forecast for flurries tomorrow through Wednesday. Snow Saturday. 2" would be nice.


----------



## Nero

No breakdowns all went well. Timing of the end of snow fall worked out. 
Its about time...


----------



## dieselboy01

My damage from this storm. Pine trees are sneeky. Time for new a rain guard.


----------



## Nero

Did that to mine 2 years ago, and it is still that way.


----------



## Nero

And the same way...pine tree


----------



## Longae29

He forgot to report this...


----------



## EWSplow

I had a little incident with a low flying branch & a ladder rack. The branch won. Fortunately, it is a T-rack & just slid out of wack. Should have taken it off, but I had some ladders to move later in the week. 

On a good note, there's a chance of 1-2" tomorrow!


----------



## Longae29

Hourly weather graph has .8" after midnight. Normally that's a problem to just salt away. Temps are going to be way too low for that though...bad timing to try and get everything plowed too.


----------



## EWSplow

Gotta love trying to get everything done in a 2 hour window, during the morning commute.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Depending where I look I see anywhere from 0.3" to 2". And piss poor timing with even worse temperatures for the salt to work.


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe we should mix some cheese with our salt. Supposedly, Bay View was a test area for Milwaukee. I didn't notice a difference in the last event. It's hard to tell, because they always seem to do a better job in Bay View than other neighborhoods.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I doubt you would see a noticeable difference if they are already using a liquid. Brine is brine.


----------



## SnowMatt13

And as far as weather goes, best shot a 2" tonight will be close to the border.
Maybe an inch as far north as metro Milwaukee.
Friday/Sat event starting to look better


----------



## Nero

Brine is used to save money, but will not do a better job. 
Just my 1/2 cent.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salt prewetted with anything will perform better. And you can adjust your rates accordingly. So it does save you money.
Our blend has cut our salt usage by 30%. Works with salt until the pavement temp gets to about 5. Lower if you believe a lab test.


----------



## Nero

Milwaukee stated they will not use brine the next few days do to it is to cold. In this case it will not do a better job.


----------



## motoxguy

Most the local channels are saying around 1/2"for milwaukee and around a 1" towards the il border I hope this holds true due to the timing so we can just salt


----------



## KJ Cramer

Our accounts are real close to the border. I'm hoping for just a salting,1/2" or less just because the timing is going to be terrible.:angry:


----------



## SnowMatt13

They aren't using brine because it becomes ineffective when pavement temps go below 15.


----------



## Nero

Yes, as I have stated ,in this case it will NOT do a better job.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Can't do a better job if they dong use it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Don't use it.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like we can sleep tonight. snow is going south. We'll be lucky to get 1/2"


----------



## Nero

Sounds good to me. It looks like we could get a few this weekend in Milwaukee. payup


----------



## Nero

Hey EWSPLOW, what was the total snow fall in Bay View last Sat & Sun?


----------



## Longae29

Looks south of Milwaukee so far for any snow....so much for a 2am start time. Ugh.


----------



## motoxguy

Sure looks like the bulk of this will stay right south of the state line and we might get a dusting but who knows that's me half asleep looking at radar


----------



## KJ Cramer

Did a salt run this morning for my accounts. I'd say we might have got half inch or less here at the border.


----------



## dieselboy01

I had about a half inch of new snow and up to 3" drifts in some spots.


----------



## EWSplow

It could be a busy weekend. Lake enhancement Friday & Saturday.


----------



## Longae29

I like snow on the weekend....the only problem as seen last weekend is how many people are on the roads all day...


----------



## EWSplow

Fortunately, I don't need to get on the freeway for my accounts. Everything is east of 43/94. There are still those jack asses that thing you can stop an 8500# truck on icy roads on a dime when they pull out in front of you.


----------



## dieselboy01

I would'nt worry about the freeways this weekend. They will get shut down again so you don't have to use them. God help us if we get more then 3" of snow in this state anymore....


----------



## dieselboy01

If you want to have a good laugh...

http://www.wisn.com/germantown-hwy-.../-/is170mz/-/index.html#.UqY2uNLs-pI.facebook


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1682183 said:


> If you want to have a good laugh...
> 
> http://www.wisn.com/germantown-hwy-...-/is170mz/-
> /index.html#.UqY2uNLs-pI.facebook


Watching the news lately, is more like we're down south, where 3" of snow shuts the freeways down. Hopefully, no plow trucks were caught up in that mess.


----------



## Nero

Ha Ha …….. This is Wisconsin? The winter _Wandering_ land.


----------



## scooter97

That is a good one Nero. I came down 41/45 about an hour to an hour and a half before that accident in Germantown. This state is full of real winners.

Freeways are kinda needed for me I have sites from Menomonee Falls and Germantown to Brown Deer to West Allis and Tosa


----------



## KJ Cramer

The weather sites are saying just a couple inches here just north of the border but TMJ and fox are saying 4-6 with lake effect. Wonder what we will actually get?


----------



## EWSplow

Noaa is saying 1-3 tonight & 1-3 tomorrow, with lake effect the entire time. I'm preparing for 8" near the lake. 
Anyone know of a decent sidewalk sub? One of mine is on his honeymoon in Mexico. I'm anticipating 2 rounds on Saturday & a clean up on Sunday.


----------



## Nero

I would say 8” near the lake as well. I pray for no break downs & safe plowing for us all.

Lets have same fun & get ready to Rock & Roll!


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1683226 said:


> I would say 8" near the lake as well. I pray for no break downs & safe plowing for us all.
> 
> Lets have same fun & get ready to Rock & Roll!


Agreed. Btw, I've got my walks covered. No additional subs needed.


----------



## scooter97

I just got the wings mounted on the plow last night. Hope my fab skills hold up. Also just have to make a cutting edge for the one side. Need to order new ones next week, trying to avoid paying the Western $81.25 BS price.


----------



## EWSplow

Anyone seeing anything? I thought we'd see some snowflakes by now. NOAA still has Racine county to Ozaukee county on a lake effect snow warning until 6pm tomorrow, Still showing 6+ for the lakeshore as well.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Nothing here by the border yet. To be honest, you guys can keep your 8"ers I'm happy with the 2-4", make about the same (damn seasonals!) and it's less wear and tear.


----------



## Nero

I is not going to start hear till 1:00 or 2:00am. Then should end around 6:00pm Sat.


----------



## Longae29

Nero;1683717 said:


> I is not going to start hear till 1:00 or 2:00am. Then should end around 6:00pm Sat.


What is your source for a 1-2am start? Everything I'm looking at says any time now. Lake effect is tricky....


----------



## dieselboy01

We have real light flurries here.


----------



## Longae29

Not even enough for salt yet here in greendale


----------



## KJ Cramer

Full salt done at 630 in Kenosha, thinking I might have to start pushing shortly on the no salt accounts maybe 3/4" so far since 5


----------



## EWSplow

Another scheduling nightmare. There wasn't squat for snow from Bay View to Shorewood until 9am. Shorewood had 2" about 10:00. still not close to 2" downtown & about 1-1/4" in Bay View at 11:00. I did a scrape & salt on commercial properties & some multifamily between 8 & 10:30. The sidewalk crew did about 1/2 their route.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm guessing snow will end by 3pm.


----------



## Nero

I agree, looks most of it will end at 3:00pm.


----------



## Nero

As of 12:00 noon .. Fox6 weather stick is about 2.5".


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1683805 said:


> What is your source for a 1-2am start? Everything I'm looking at says any time now. Lake effect is tricky....


Source : TWC


----------



## dieselboy01

About .5" here in Waterford. New Berlins' about 1.5"


----------



## Nero

Going to take my Rotti out for a ride. He just loves this stuff. Happy....Happy .....best side kick I could ever have.


----------



## Nero

About 7hrs plowing. (_Mission is complete_)


----------



## Nero

Are you all sleeping or still working?


----------



## EWSplow

We were done by 7pm. Had one downtown bar to do this morning & my warehouse. Guessing 1.8" in Bay View, 2" downtown & 2.5 in Shorewood.


----------



## Longae29

Nero;1684495 said:


> Going to take my Rotti out for a ride. He just loves this stuff. Happy....Happy .....best side kick I could ever have.


I would like to take my yellow lab with me for cleanups never for a full run...but my truck has black cloth so that doesn't happen.


----------



## Longae29

Mondays forecast looks like a gift timewise.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1685277 said:


> Mondays forecast looks like a gift timewise.


Any idea of amount yet? I heard 1" south & a little more north.


----------



## SnowMatt13

1" or maybe a bit less toward the IL border. 1-2 though milwk. 2 north.


----------



## EWSplow

I saw 1" Monday afternoon & maybe 1" Monday night, but waiting for updates.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Unless it is over 6" i dont want to see another flake until next week! I spent 12 hours plowing and blowing yesterday all for barely 2"!


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1685506 said:


> I saw 1" Monday afternoon & maybe 1" Monday night, but waiting for updates.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.97461&lon=-88.09984500000002&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like snow is arriving earlier than original forecast. Models also shifting south. 1/2" per hour, starting in Madison by noon & Milwaukee by 2. Lighter snow at night We could see 3" by Tuesday morning.


----------



## maxwellp

Waiting, I could use a good 3"


----------



## EWSplow

With 1" by Monday evening commute & another inch or so by Tuesday morning commute & cold temps, it might be a pain.


----------



## maxwellp

EWSplow;1686041 said:


> With 1" by Monday evening commute & another inch or so by Tuesday morning commute & cold temps, it might be a pain.


Road patrol - I need a Tow Truck with a plow on it.


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;1686041 said:


> With 1" by Monday evening commute & another inch or so by Tuesday morning commute & cold temps, it might be a pain.


For sure, it could just linger on….. Instead I prefer, just drop it and the way me go.


----------



## maxwellp

I think it will be an all day lingering light snow. I would like 2-3 / come on DO IT.


----------



## scooter97

I am also hoping for a drop and go. From what I read the brute of this will be during rush hour and just lingering through the evening. Looking to go pick up a single stage after work if the CL people will email me back already. I am hoping for at least two so I can go push.


----------



## Longae29

After the initial 1-2" Another wave comes several hours later. Timing of that isn't wonderful.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1686677 said:


> After the initial 1-2" Another wave comes several hours later. Timing of that isn't wonderful.


Timing of both suck. Rush hour today & tomorrow morning.


----------



## maxwellp

Snowing here now.
Madison


----------



## EWSplow

maxwellp;1686818 said:


> Snowing here now.
> Madison


So in 2 hours we should see something in Milwaukee. Just in time for rush hour traffic.


----------



## Billious

Yeah, the timing of this one sucks hard. I have a lot of 2" trigger accounts, and it doesn't look like I'm going to meet that with this initial snow burst. The overnight stuff is probably going to leave us around 1.75" if the forecasters can be believed, which would add up to my least favorite scenario... if you do go, people dispute that you met the trigger and if you don't, people wonder where you are...

annoying.


----------



## EWSplow

Billious;1686889 said:


> Yeah, the timing of this one sucks hard. I have a lot of 2" trigger accounts, and it doesn't look like I'm going to meet that with this initial snow burst. The overnight stuff is probably going to leave us around 1.75" if the forecasters can be believed, which would add up to my least favorite scenario... if you do go, people dispute that you met the trigger and if you don't, people wonder where you are...
> 
> annoying.


I already started shooting texts this morning to my 2" accounts, so I have recorded that they declined. 
Damned if you do Damned if you don't.


----------



## Nero

North Milwaukee's update: Start at 5:00 to 7:00. 1" to 2".
Then start up again at 9:00pm till.....?? light flurries.

EWS: "Damned if you do Damned if you don't". 100% correct.


----------



## Billious

EWSplow;1686895 said:


> I already started shooting texts this morning to my 2" accounts, so I have recorded that they declined.
> Damned if you do Damned if you don't.


Just posted this on another thread, but one thing I put in my contract to cover local variability...

_"1. Both trigger depth and billed depth of snow removed will be measured either by the contractor at the pavement, not to include drifts or by official reporting from the Dane County Airport, whichever is higher."
_
If the measurement at the airport doesn't make it, but my ruler says otherwise, my ruler wins. We record measured depth on our route sheets every time.


----------



## EWSplow

Billious;1686902 said:


> Just posted this on another thread, but one thing I put in my contract to cover local variability...
> 
> _"1. Both trigger depth and billed depth of snow removed will be measured either by the contractor at the pavement, not to include drifts or by official reporting from the Dane County Airport, whichever is higher."
> _
> If the measurement at the airport doesn't make it, but my ruler says otherwise, my ruler wins. We record measured depth on our route sheets every time.


Good idea! I'll believe forecasts when I see the snow. Noaa is showing 1" this afternoon, 1" tonight & 1/2" tomorrow morning. Probably looking @ starting 2-3 am. On most of mine. Maybe 1 & done?


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow;1686905 said:


> Good idea! I'll believe forecasts when I see the snow. Noaa is showing 1" this afternoon, 1" tonight & 1/2" tomorrow morning. Probably looking @ starting 2-3 am. On most of mine. Maybe 1 & done?


Well, finally seeing snowfall in Milwaukee. Light & dry.


----------



## Nero

9:00 Fox6 news just stated 1.5" River Hills Milwaukee area. for the first drop today.


----------



## Nero

Must be great to be a weather man, you can have a job where you can be wrong half the time, and never ever get fired.


----------



## EWSplow

Not much in Bay View. It looks like there's another little band rolling through Eau Claire that will hit us in a few hours. Maybe 4 am?


----------



## EWSplow

That could track too far north for Milwaukee.


----------



## EWSplow

So much for 2" of snow. I had 1-4" everywhere east of 43 / 94 before 6 am & maybe an additional 1/4" from 6-8:00.


----------



## scooter97

Well it is snowing again, wish I were out damn desk job...


----------



## KJ Cramer

Caught wind of something for maybe Sunday. Any thoughts? Fox 6, as of tonight, has us centered for heavy snow. I know a lot can change and even they acknowledged that.


----------



## maxwellp

It's still too early to pinpoint exact snow accumulations, but some snow is possible with a chance for several inches. Sunday


----------



## Nero

Well we had 1.5” yesterday and additional ½” or so this morning. 
I plowed out everyone today. I started about 10:00am & compete about 4:00pm. was a nice one. Just need to clean up a few lots that had cars in later on tonight. Other than that it was a great day. Side kick (dog) is sleeping. He had a big day hitting head on windshield!! haha….


----------



## Nero

Just looked at the Fox6 snow stick. Looks like about 3".


----------



## Nero

Making out Christmas cards for clients tonight & tomorrow. This is the part of the job I HATE!


----------



## Nero

Airport got 2" per Fox6 news.


----------



## badgerfan

*Good start!*

We pushed all of our accounts last night seemed to be around 1.5 down in most areas which is near our 2 inch trigger.. If its close we plow every time because I would rather have a few people upset and get paid than have people calling the next day for service and make a fraction. The rest of the week is looking very good, snow Thursday night and possibly a big one this weekends(fingers crossed) Operation is getting bigger and my guys are rounding into shape...... How is every ones business doing this year???


----------



## WIPensFan

badgerfan;1688541 said:


> We pushed all of our accounts last night seemed to be around 1.5 down in most areas which is near our 2 inch trigger.. If its close we plow every time because I would rather have a few people upset and get paid than have people calling the next day for service and make a fraction. The rest of the week is looking very good, snow Thursday night and possibly a big one this weekends(fingers crossed) Operation is getting bigger and my guys are rounding into shape...... How is every ones business doing this year???


Ohh...be careful man, just when you think they're "rounding into shape" the wheels fall off. Been there done that.


----------



## Nero

badgerfan;1688541 said:


> We pushed all of our accounts last night seemed to be around 1.5 down in most areas which is near our 2 inch trigger.. If its close we plow every time because I would rather have a few people upset and get paid than have people calling the next day for service and make a fraction. The rest of the week is looking very good, snow Thursday night and possibly a big one this weekends(fingers crossed) Operation is getting bigger and my guys are rounding into shape...... How is every ones business doing this year???


Business is growing as well. I do the same, keep up the good work!
I have been in this for about 35 years and as you know you will have your ups and downs, things will happen that you could have avoided or could not. 
The main thing is to keep moving forward and be positive. Thumbs Up Just my 1/2 cent.


----------



## badgerfan

sounds good man... what are you guys thinking about for Thursday night? looks like if its cold enough we could get a decent amount.


----------



## EWSplow

With the forecast rain & warmer temps on Thursday, it's difficult to tell what we will get. Doesn't look like much snow overnight into Friday morning, less than an inch. This could be one of those times we wait for the temps to drop & then salt. This could also be one of those times where clients decline salting on Thursday, then call Friday morning because their lot is an ice rink.


----------



## Nero

Yep ….with the higher temps…. It’s hard to call this one.


----------



## scooter97

Just watched the forecast, looks like it could get interesting.


----------



## Longae29

Anybody do driveways in Waukesha? We get calls every snow and I don't have any body to pass them on to. If interested pm your name and phone number and I will pass along the calls I get.


----------



## maxwellp

Longae29;1689178 said:


> Anybody do driveways in Waukesha? We get calls every snow and I don't have any body to pass them on to. If interested pm your name and phone number and I will pass along the calls I get.


Look at the post right before yours.


----------



## Longae29

We get calls almost daily....I assume from our website and Google placement....not just because a storm is on the horizon


----------



## badgerfan

This could also be one of those times where clients decline salting on Thursday, then call Friday morning because their lot is an ice rink.[/QUOTE]

Yeah may get icey out there...you guys let your customers decide if they want salt? We just put it in the contract and salt at our discretion... must make it hard?


----------



## Longae29

Salt is at our discretion. Just fired one new customer who thought (for whatever reason) because its a separate line item...I have no idea what she thought actually. But, ain't nobody got time for DAT, so we politely parted ways.


----------



## scooter97

Longae29 PM sent

This is the first picture I have seen for a prediction for the weekend, most likely will change.


----------



## EWSplow

Salt at contractors discretion is in most of My contracts. I have a couple of frugal clients who didn't want it. Their contracts are for 2" or more as well. Last year I had one event a little under 2" & it was warm. Knowing it was going to freeze later, I sent messages explaining the forecast & what could happen. They said they would do their own salting if needed. Guess what, a 50# bag doesn't go far.


----------



## EWSplow

NOAA's weather graph is showing 6" between 6am on Saturday & 6pm on Sunday, with the majority coming between midnight & 6pm Sunday. Where is News 3?


----------



## scooter97

News 3 is out of Madison, a friend of mine posted a link to it on Facebook.


----------



## maxwellp

Madison is now down to 6 for Sat - Sun. Just wait around and it will be down to a dusting.


----------



## scooter97

Looks like 4-8" of cement from Sat to Sun. _That ice was fun to scrape off the truck this morning as well_ (sarcasm font)


----------



## Longae29

Well that was fun. Took two full runs through everything for us. Brakes went on a single axle dump, and a drag chain snapped on a vbox. Only had to field two requests for service, one for our Madison sub who salted everything 3 times which apparently wasn't enough, and one call when the truck was pulling in the lot....overall a success in my book. This weekend should be a marathon.


----------



## EWSplow

We had a good day too. No breakdowns. it didn't freeze until 10pm, after everything closed, so one round of salting. Done with everything by 8 am. Our lots were better than the city streets, so everyone was happy. Sunday will be a whole different ball game.


----------



## Longae29

Looks like its all freezing again?


----------



## BossPlowMaster

sad to say that I went through the 1/4 pallet of salt that I had left today.... guess I have to go get more tomorrow from the hardware store as my salt supplier is closed on Saturdays >:/


----------



## EWSplow

I spoke to soon. 5 minutes after my last post freezing drizzle started in Bay View.


----------



## EWSplow

We burned through a pallet of salt by 8 am. On 16 properties,Washed trucks & reloaded after lunch.


----------



## EWSplow

Well this should have been an easy morning of salting, but damn Ford heads! Those of you with early 2000's gas engines have probably been there.


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1692100 said:


> Well this should have been an easy morning of salting, but damn Ford heads! Those of you with early 2000's gas engines have probably been there.


I have two of them, did you blow a plug out?


----------



## Billious

dieselboy01;1692593 said:


> I have two of them, did you blow a plug out?


Ive got a 2002 f350 with the v10 triton. First thingni did when purchasing it last Summer was replace the manifold studs $$$$. Ignition was redone 2 seasons ago so I'm hoping I don't fall victim to shooting spark plugs!

Back on topic, everyone geared up for tomorrow? Here in Madison they are calling for 5-9" with the bulk overnight, snow tapering off around 4pm tomorrow. What's everyone's strategy? I'm doing a clearing pass around 7am so people can go to church or get back from the bar - whatever. Then we'll mobilize for the full clean around 3pm.


----------



## maxwellp

I will go out at 3-4 for a look and a fast scrape to remove more of the ice that came up with the salt from yesterday. Come home go back to bed and let them all have a go at going in the ditch. Hit them again about 10am after they are all in the ditch.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Been snowing pretty good for the last hour and half in Kenosha. Salt is doing good at my 24hr accounts going to wait on the rest to scrape in early morning.


----------



## EWSplow

Not much snow in Bay View at 3:00, maybe an inch, but it coming down pretty good now. Hope there's something by 4:00.


----------



## badgerfan

*coming down pretty good*

the boys are all rolling hoping to get thru them all by 9 am and then cycle back thru again to clean them up.. looks like most of the accumulating stuff will be over by noon? be safe out there guys... we got a pretty good December going here... Now to bed for a few hours...


----------



## Answer Services

*Kenosha is a bust*

Kenosha has 1" on the ground and looks like a dry slot is moving in for the rest of the morning. No good!


----------



## EWSplow

Sold 2" in Milwaukee now & still coming.


----------



## dieselboy01

10 hours later and back home relaxing. We got 6"-7" out here, everything went good, but it sounds like I have a front U joint going out, a lot of clunking coming from the front left side. I hope all went well for you guys!!


----------



## EWSplow

I think we got 6+ in Milwaukee. 16 hours of plowing & I'm beat. Hope everyone had a profitable day.


----------



## badgerfan

Worked the phones and dispatch for the guys then went out plowing a few callbacks. 1 or 2 of our guys had visits with ditches but we yanked them out.. I would say around 7 inches easy for much of the metro area... the first real snow we have really had in some time. Gotta love it.. looking like chance of a light push or two this week (please not on christmas)


----------



## Nero

Looks like 7" to me.
8hrs for me..... Now.....Time for sleep.


----------



## EWSplow

It felt like 8" & wtmj said it was 8", so I'm billing 8".


----------



## EWSplow

Can anyone give me a quote for loading & hauling about 8 cu yds of snow from 5th & national in Milwaukee? It's in a lot. Should be easy access.


----------



## scooter97

That was a long day with some heavy snow, felt good finally crash last night. It was coming down real good for a while. I saw about 7" at most of my accounts.


----------



## maxwellp

We got 7.5 inches of wet sticky crap. Snowed at the exatly the wrong time then the sun comes out and everyone is wondering why there driveway is not done yet. If this had been a workday no one would have cared cuz they would have been at work. 

Well it was a good money maker and a Good day otherwise. 

I put Fluid Film on my plow, IT WORKS - Slush did not stick - after 18 hours the snow still fell off. I got it to spray in my doors and over the wheel wells to stop the rust. But did not think it would work this well on the plow.


----------



## EWSplow

Be careful what you wish for. You might get 3" of snow for Christmas. If I'm out plowing, I am not getting what I wanted for Christmas.


----------



## Longae29

EWS if any of my downtown accounts want their snow hauled out I'm sure I can do it for you. 

I certainly don't want snow for Christmas either.....and I'm sure none of the guys to either. But the timing looks like a get in there for churches, condos first thing then get everything else done quick and get home for the day (wow is that wishful thinking)


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah was a crazy storm yesterday but on average got 6-7" in spots, some customers tested me at times when they think we should be there as soon as the snow had stopped. I cant be everywhere at once.
Looks to be another plowing event early Christmas morning, hopefully it gets outta here early enough so we can get everything plowed and head home. I may have to move guys around some if it ends later with guys with kids. I know everyone has to deal with it but at least this snow event looks to be a lighter snow.


----------



## dieselboy01

I had the same problem. The snow stopped at 10:30 and at 11:30 the calls came in wondering where I was..... I'M ON MY WAY!!!!

Then I moved the back up truck and it blew a power steering hose....


----------



## EWSplow

I got a couple of calls asking what time we were coming & told them we were there between 8 & 9 am. We got more snow between 9 & 11 than we did all night. That's why there's 4" of snow in your lot, we already took care of the first 4".


----------



## EWSplow

Anyone want some residential properties on the north side? I got a call, but don't want to spread too thin. I think they are in decent neighborhoods.


----------



## badgerfan

I certainly don't want snow for Christmas either.....and I'm sure none of the guys to either. But the timing looks like a get in there for churches, condos first thing then get everything else done quick and get home for the day (wow is that wishful thinking)[/QUOTE]
yeah that would not be terrible, would not mind having more invoiceable for this month! Christmas or not the money is nice


----------



## blowerman

It's been a very active month, even better if you needed to do drift patrol and salt service.
Downfall of Christmas residential: extra cars in the driveway


----------



## scooter97

EWSplow where are they on the north side? I have several in Brown Deer area and would not mind some more in that general area.


----------



## motoxguy

I think this winter will either be a marathon and we will keep getting these clippers or it'll just fall off flat. If it does stay busy id be worried about the salt situation because at this pace they will run out and cut people off real quick


----------



## motoxguy

I think this winter will either be a marathon and we will keep getting these clippers or it'll just fall off flat. If it does stay busy id be worried about the salt situation because at this pace they will run out and cut people off real quick


----------



## EWSplow

scooter97;1695663 said:


> EWSplow where are they on the north side? I have several in Brown Deer area and would not mind some more in that general area.


Not really sure. One of my neighbors said his grandmother owns some properties & she's looking for snow removal. I'll try to find out.


----------



## EWSplow

Downgraded to 1-1/2". Mostly coming in morning. I'm hoping to get out at 6, do a quick scraping, drop a bunch of salt & be done by 10. Probably wishful thinking.


----------



## scooter97

Let me know, I sent you a PM about the Waukesha calls as well last week.


----------



## motoxguy

Everything I've seen is still 1"-3"


----------



## Longae29

Got a couple guys for condos and churches at 5am tomorrow. Then full crew @9pm....


----------



## scooter97

Anyone have a snow total in the Brown Deer area? I am 1.9" on weather.com


----------



## dieselboy01

Merry Christmas everyone!

We had just about an inch in the Waterford/Burlington area.


----------



## Nero

_Merry Christmas!!!_


----------



## onsight

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## EWSplow

Merry Christmas to all of you & your families! I hope everyone has a good day & has time to enjoy the holiday. 
It looks like 1.5 - 1.75 on everything within a mile of the lake. We did everything including our 2" jobs. There was an inch from yesterday, so I'm calling it 2".


----------



## maxwellp

I had two inches as of 5am.plowed all residential. It started again, will have to redo everything plus businesses.


----------



## Billious

maxwellp;1696866 said:


> I had two inches as of 5am.plowed all residential. It started again, will have to redo everything plus businesses.


Knowing that it was going to piss white gold this afternoon, I didn't do a morning pass. This stuff is light enough, and given its Christmas, I decided to wait. Going out at 9 tonight!


----------



## Nero

I did a few on Christmas morning, and then I completed the remaining later on after our family gathering. It is now 2:05am, time to pig out again.


----------



## EWSplow

For once we got it right. We did everything Christmas morning & laid the salt on heavy. That little bit we got Last night melted away. Everything looked good this morning. 
Doesn't look like much coming this afternoon. 
Looks like maybe Saturday.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Billious;1696888 said:


> Knowing that it was going to piss white gold this afternoon, I didn't do a morning pass. This stuff is light enough, and given its Christmas, I decided to wait. Going out at 9 tonight!


exactly what I did.. was up all night until 3am and then finished everything this morning.


----------



## Longae29

Anyone know of a snow dump site Greenfield or west allis?


----------



## EWSplow

So, maybe some salting Sunday morning? Possibly freezing rain early am, then maybe a 1/2" of snow.


----------



## Longae29

Looks like a week filled with small disturbances. Brrrrrr for the sidewalk crews.


----------



## EWSplow

I didn't see anything more than .4-.5" any day next week. Cold til Thursday & up to 30 next Saturday.


----------



## JunkFood331

Gotta love this monday. Their saying we'll be lucky to get to 5 above. lol


----------



## Nero

Today was maintenance day. I washed both trucks, waxed them, topped off all fluids if needed, front/rear differentials, transfer case, brakes, trans, p/s. motor oil, greased my new u joints in front & the rear drive shafts, top ball joints, all front end parts with zerk fittings. Washed plows and sprayed Film on them, sprayed steel brake lines & trans. lines….. with WD-40. 
Trucks and I ready to go back to work.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like they increased the chance of a freezing drizzle for today, but it's more likely to come mid day.
Things are just starting to freeze near the lake (32 degrees at 4 am) . I'm about to run out to see what needs to be salted in my area. 
It also looks like a good chance of snow Monday night into Tuesday morning.


----------



## EWSplow

Freezing drizzle started in Bay View around 8 this morning. Downtown shortly after. A quick salting & we're done. Easy Money.


----------



## dieselboy01

A light freezing drizzle out here. Quick salt run and done!


----------



## motoxguy

Salt run this morning, looks like plowable events both Monday and Wednesday then snow this weekend. What a busy December and a way to start January


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like pretty good timing for tonight. Snow starting around 7 pm & lightening up around 3 am for Milwaukee.


----------



## maxwellp

Then 3-6 for tue - wed. 
And cold / I had -22 here this morning.


----------



## WIPensFan

Glad I never got on the "seasonal" train. Been out plowing 10 times so far, and salting 7 times. I would bet there are many who price seasonal who are sweating right now. Like was said by Maxwellp...3-6" for tonight through Thur. as well. Been getting creative with some new stacking areas, now those spots will be in jeopardy. I'm not complaining to much, the money is good. Sleep cycles are crazy though. I get bad headaches when I don't get enough sleep. All comes with the snow removal territory I suppose. :bluebounc


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1702855 said:


> Glad I never got on the "seasonal" train. Been out plowing 10 times so far, and salting 7 times. I would bet there are many who price seasonal who are sweating right now. Like was said by Maxwellp...3-6" for tonight through Thur. as well. Been getting creative with some new stacking areas, now those spots will be in jeopardy. I'm not complaining to much, the money is good. Sleep cycles are crazy though. I get bad headaches when I don't get enough sleep. All comes with the snow removal territory I suppose. :bluebounc


We have 9 plows and 19 salts on a lot of accounts for the month. Not good for the seasonals, but we only have a handful of those....the nice thing about the seasonals though is billing nov. 15th, and December 15th, so keeps a little cash flowing to "keep the lights on"

I agree, the lack of sleep is a killer....we have quite a few trucks/equipment going out on the road, so something(s) always need to be fixed, paperwork, filling the salt bin, special requests, gas fillups, rinse the trucks, etc., of course not all on me.....but doesn't leave much time for anything else.


----------



## motoxguy

Thankfully most of our accounts will be closed tomorow we only have a medical facility and a fitness Center open so we will be able to hit those two first thing in the morning then do a final clean up early Thursday morning


----------



## EWSplow

It's hard to say what will get plowed, when tomorrow. Other than a couple of bars, a convenience store & a ****, our commercial stuff is closed. I'm thinking residential accounts once tomorrow and once Thursday morning. Who knows. 
The only seasonal accounts I have are alleys, fortunately.


----------



## Nero

_Happy New Year everyone!_


----------



## dieselboy01

Happy New Year all!! I hope everyone made some $$$$ today!


----------



## EWSplow

Happy new year! Good way to start. Would have sucked if it was a work day. Had to dodge a few drunks this morning, otherwise a good day.


----------



## maxwellp

I think they were all still at the bar at 3 when I went out. I did not see but one other plow truck. No traffic but the scanner was hopping with the cops picking up drunks somewhere.


----------



## Nero

Just got done plowing all accounts 2:30am. Looks like more snow today! Yes....bring it on.


----------



## EWSplow

NOAA weather is showing 1.3" between 7 am & noon today. This should be interesting.


----------



## scooter97

Started at 3 this morning and finished right around 5:30, looks like I will be back out in the afternoon to finish clean everything.


----------



## EWSplow

The streets are a greasy mess! It looked like one of KEI's trucks backed into a bus downtown. I got caught in a cluster F... on Cass & Michigan. We're pulling trucks off the road until it stops snowing.


----------



## scooter97

I watched a escort going straight down the road spin out with a tap of the brakes, I agree with the mess. Also did my good deed for the day pushing some lady in a Kia out of a center divide on 91st. I am glad I am at work till 5 to avoid this disaster.


----------



## dieselboy01

Off weather subject but I'm trying to figure out the best way to build a smaller bulk salt bin for next year. Something to hold around 5-7 tons. I was thinking of a 20' conex shipping box. I'm not sure how much they cost used or where to get them from. Do any of you guys know a price or a place that sells them?


----------



## treeman06

try Milwaukee Intermodal Terminal


----------



## EWSplow

It ,looks like you guys in Kenosha & Racine might get enough snow to push.


----------



## KJ Cramer

NWS saying 3-5 as of right now for Kenosha, today thru Sunday evening. Sunday night gonna be fun with the -50 wind chill, I can hear the whining and excuses already...


----------



## WIPensFan

KJ Cramer;1707733 said:


> NWS saying 3-5 as of right now for Kenosha, today thru Sunday evening. Sunday night gonna be fun with the -50 wind chill, I can hear the whining and excuses already...


Yeah KJ, I can tell you right now, I won't be able to make it in...I've got a "thing" I gotta do...sorry.


----------



## EWSplow

One of my sidewalk guys has 50 yard line row 2 tickets for the Packers game, so he sure isn't doing anything tomorrow. We're keeping an eye on things today and will make a salt run at the end of the day today. So far, everything here is melting on contact.


----------



## dieselboy01

treeman06;1707046 said:


> try Milwaukee Intermodal Terminal


Thank you, I will check them out.


----------



## Longae29

We went from drift cleanup to now full salt run. Fun. Snow hauling tonight.... more snow for tomorrow, seems like a lot of work so far this year. I worked on bills all day yesterday and since 7 this morning, all the way up to 12-20, 3 salts that day...


----------



## motoxguy

I'm hoping to salt early and heavy tomorow morning and hopefully we will have enough salt laying on the lots to melt any little bit that they are predicting to fall through out the day. Most of our work is in Brookfield and Wauwatosa and it looks like the bulk of it will be right around the state line again


----------



## EWSplow

I'm glad we did our salting last night. cleaned up drifts & salted all lots, scraped & salted all walks. It was 28 degrees so salt was effective. Now it's 14 degrees & dropping. Brrrrr


----------



## EWSplow

I tried to buy a container a few years ago, but no one was selling them any longer.I found several places to rent them, but I doubt they'll rent them for salt storage.


----------



## blowerman

We did drift checks yesterday morning plus salted. The warm temps helped clean things up real nice. Snow showers added some. Regardless, I have someone do a early morning patrol everyday until the snow is gone.


----------



## Longae29

We started right away when the snow stopped, glad we did that salt worked real nice with the temps was sure a lot colder by the time we finished...got a couple semis of salt coming tomorrow to replenish our supplies.


----------



## motoxguy

I sure hope that it doesn't as cold as they are saying it could be a real pain in the ass for some of the equipment that we keep on site at places and that there is not places to plug it in at


----------



## Longae29

Mess out there today....scrape it and its gong to be more slippery, salt isn't going to do anything.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1711430 said:


> Mess out there today....scrape it and its gong to be more slippery, salt isn't going to do anything.


What is there to scrap? Unless you didn't go out and salt yesterday morning


----------



## Meezer

dieselboy01;1706808 said:


> Off weather subject but I'm trying to figure out the best way to build a smaller bulk salt bin for next year. Something to hold around 5-7 tons. I was thinking of a 20' conex shipping box. I'm not sure how much they cost used or where to get them from. Do any of you guys know a price or a place that sells them?


Have you considered buying a roll off container aka dumpster like one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/roll-off-dumpster


----------



## Meezer

EWSplow;1709424 said:


> I tried to buy a container a few years ago, but no one was selling them any longer.I found several places to rent them, but I doubt they'll rent them for salt storage.


You can buy them here:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/for/4266277002.html


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1711460 said:


> What is there to scrap? Unless you didn't go out and salt yesterday morning


Everything was spotless saturday night, (we took care of everything saturday night when the snow stopped) there was a lot of drIfting overnight last night and this morning on some of our properties.


----------



## dieselboy01

Meezer;1712011 said:


> Have you considered buying a roll off container aka dumpster like one of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/roll-off-dumpster


That's a little pricey and I would have to build a roof.

I've called and emailed a few container places, The prices are around $1400-$1700+ shipping if I would need it.

That Chicago place is the cheapest so far. They might be the place I go in spring.

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## blowerman

Longae29;1712254 said:


> Everything was spotless saturday night, (we took care of everything saturday night when the snow stopped) there was a lot of drIfting overnight last night and this morning on some of our properties.


Thought we might be good for a day or so.... Nope, had a resi request drift clean up today. No biggie, need to check commercial anyway. No end in site for the daily checks.


----------



## motoxguy

I cleaned up one of our properties this morning then went to the next one and after I was done there I stopped back at the first property I was at and was drifted over again. After that I had stopped your just kind of spinning your wheels when it is as windy as it was today. I had no complaints of drifting just figured I would go check and I wont go back out till early Wednesday morning when the winds have all died down.


----------



## EWSplow

I walked out of my front door yesterday & there was an 8" drift on my front steps, so I went & checked the properties I service. There was barely a dusting on any. It all depends on location of buildings, snow piles, cars, etc.


----------



## WIPensFan

OMG...what a disaster!! Freezing rain at 4pm right before everyone goes home. I salted this morning for freezing fog and thought I would be good through the rain which started at like 3:45pm. NO. Got a call saying the parking lot is slippery, I said I just had a friend drive thru there about 20 min ago and said it's just wet not slippery. So I drive in to my shop to get my salt truck( about 7 miles away from home ) and it's utter chaos on the roads. There were accidents everywhere. Then when I get to my business account everyone is wanting to go home immediately. I had told them when I was 5 min away to give me 10 min and it would be salted. I'm dodging people and cars while I'm trying not to slide into anybody or anything. Wish I would have just went and salted at 3pm but it wasn't raining and I wasn't sure it would be freezing rain. Just bad timing really, what a year of weather so far.


----------



## Longae29

We were in the same boat, sounds like a good part of the state was. I just talked to our sub in the fox valley and he said the exact same thing. 

We salted this morning for the FROG, and thought that the rain was going to come hard enough (hey-o) that it was not going to get a chance to freeze, oh what fun to be salting in the rain. We got everything done that's open this evening. planning on starting again at 5am to hit everything open on Saturday.

I did a pavement check at 3pm, and it was 22.3*, just went and measured the same spot, (gets traffic from trucks coming in and out, but no direct salting) now its 27, if it keeps raining, and temps hold, I'm wondering if the AM will need salt or not.....

Nice evening to catch up on some paperwork in the office....and see if anyone else calls


----------



## EWSplow

We started salting at 4:00. I just checked the 1st one we did & it's already getting icy. Looks like another salt run in the morning. I stopped on a hill on a city street, with about 500# of salt in my truck & had to put it in 4wd just to move.


----------



## EWSplow

There were icy areas where melting snow ran across lots and walks, so we did another salting at 5 am. Just got done.


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like another busy week freezing drizzle tonight snow Tuesday and Thursday


----------



## Longae29

The runoff seems to be freezing quite a bit. We went around this afternoon/evening and touched up any remaining ice and treated the runoff areas.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like another daytime snow event tomorrow. Gotta love plowing during the morning and evening commute. Yuk.


----------



## dieselboy01

Sounds like 3"-5" for us. Start around 7am and done around midnight. That's what Fox 6 is saying.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

dieselboy01;1722170 said:


> Sounds like 3"-5" for us. Start around 7am and done around midnight. That's what Fox 6 is saying.


Tomorrow could be a long day....


----------



## Nero

But, I will take it. give me mooo money manpayup trucks are ready as well as I am.Thumbs Up


----------



## scooter97

Well the original forecast was a wee bit off. Looks like snow from 9am till 6pm ish 2-4" for the MKE area


----------



## WIPensFan

scooter97;1722546 said:


> Well the original forecast was a wee bit off. Looks like snow from 9am till 6pm ish 2-4" for the MKE area


You got that right! We got 1" in Madison. Was supposed to be in the 3-4" range and last all day.


----------



## EWSplow

The radar looks like the back end of the front is still coming. It's hard to tell if it's going north.


----------



## scooter97

I checked just now and it appears the back end should catch us at about 5 ish in the Milwaukee area. Who knows how long it will last, they said 1" today and 1" over night. I am agree with you they were calling for 2-5" or so lasting all day. So much for that.


----------



## jomama45

They had us in the 5-8" range. So far they're darn close, we're almost at a 1/4"...............


----------



## mklawnman

Half inch at most at some of our sites this morning and we are in the warning area. Now we have freezing drizzle. Looks like that last batch of snow will clip us but I can't see it being 3 inches as some media outlets are saying.


----------



## onsight

Channel 12 said that the front went 30 miles north and that made all this difference. We might not even get a push out of this.


----------



## scooter97

Radar still show something happening around 5, I am hoping it does it has been a while since I was out and about.


----------



## maxwellp

Snowing nicely here. We may get 2 inches out of it but the wind is really blowing. I may at this point just wait until midnight to finish this up. "They" say it shoud be done by 11pm.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

maxwellp;1722858 said:


> Snowing nicely here. We may get 2 inches out of it but the wind is really blowing. I may at this point just wait until midnight to finish this up. "They" say it shoud be done by 11pm.


Agreed! I'm right next to a big lake and it's blowing in every which direction. Going out at midnight to get everything going before morning


----------



## Longae29

Everybody coming in at midnight... hopefully its close to done snowing, as hard as its blowing shouldnt take long for everything to blow that's gonna blow. Anticipating full push? I guess? Coming home 35 minutes ago two lots close to my house were still wet from morning salt. Time will tell.


----------



## EWSplow

Still very little accumulation near the lake, but it's snowing & there's a pretty good breeze. We'll probably get started around 1 or 2 am. Hoping for 2" & hope it's done by then.


----------



## scooter97

Checked the hourly report and they show the 30% chance o' snow ending at 4am. Most of the snow should be done before that hopefully. I am hoping for a late push I can go right to work then.


----------



## Nero

It is a go for me. 10:00 Fox6 news just gave River Hills 3".
I will start about midnight or so.


----------



## Nero

scooter97;1723133 said:


> Checked the hourly report and they show the 30% chance o' snow ending at 4am. Most of the snow should be done before that hopefully. I am hoping for a late push I can go right to work then.


Scooter, It should work out well for you.


----------



## onsight

Nice timing on the storm - started at midnight - finished up around 5 am. Heard 2.3" at Mitchell field.


----------



## Longae29

Midnight start seemed like the perfect time.... still a little drifting but it melted when it hit the salt....would have had all jobs completed by 530-6 but brakes went on one truck, plow frame? On another, and another lost reverse...were already down one salt truck so had to do some scrambling of guys to get everything done.


----------



## scooter97

Sounds like my morning Longae, was on my way to my second account when I noticed the truck leaning to one side. Well when a 33" goes flat she goes down quite a bit. Ended up having a nail go through a tread block and then get stuck in the side. Spare luckily had some air and got me to the shop then thank god for 24 hour Wal Marts for a plug kit.

Plug tool is where the hole was, nail is where it ended up.


----------



## Nero

scooter97;1723559 said:


> Sounds like my morning Longae, was on my way to my second account when I noticed the truck leaning to one side. Well when a 33" goes flat she goes down quite a bit. Ended up having a nail go through a tread block and then get stuck in the side. Spare luckily had some air and got me to the shop then thank god for 24 hour Wal Marts for a plug kit.
> 
> Plug tool is where the hole was, nail is where it ended up.


Did you get to work on time?


----------



## scooter97

Well I was supposed to be there at 8 and rolled in at 10, tomorrow is my last day though. Then I will be working building maintenance on the North side. The flat put me about 2 hours or so behind. I can usually do the route in a max of 4 hours but several new stops have been added now. Looks like another inch tonight and an inch tomorrow, we will see if they can get this one right.


----------



## Longae29

scooter97;1723713 said:


> Well I was supposed to be there at 8 and rolled in at 10, tomorrow is my last day though. Then I will be working building maintenance on the North side. The flat put me about 2 hours or so behind. I can usually do the route in a max of 4 hours but several new stops have been added now. Looks like another inch tonight and an inch tomorrow, we will see if they can get this one right.


Ive given your number to a couple people... hopefully some panned out.


----------



## scooter97

I appreciate it, I have not heard from anyone yet. Where were you located again Longae?


----------



## EWSplow

Just noticed there's a little freezing drizzle near the lake.


----------



## dieselboy01

We have about and inch in Waterford and it's still snowing pretty good.


----------



## Longae29

Timing and amount for tomorrow is a dream come true...also without gusty wind and sub zero temps... also perfect time to leave the slow pokes home...


----------



## KJ Cramer

What happened to all the snow? We keep getting an inch or less here in Kenosha and tomorrow's big snow is dwindling as well, now it's down to 1-2. I want 6-8" when's that coming? Don't want 16" but anything under 12 would be nice.


----------



## EWSplow

2" works for me. Easy day. Everyone is happy.


----------



## badgerfan

crap... think if we get even an inch tomorrow we may push them off since we have had an inch or 2 in the last couple days anyways.. clean them up I guess.


----------



## EWSplow

badgerfan;1726719 said:


> crap... think if we get even an inch tomorrow we may push them off since we have had an inch or 2 in the last couple days anyways.. clean them up I guess.


I do that on some of my 2" accounts, especially when the forecast doesn't look like it's going to thaw. I've only had one client question it. There's a chance we get no snow in Milwaukee tomorrow.


----------



## dieselboy01

2" works for me, easy money and everyone gets plowed.


----------



## scooter97

It seems that everyone has a different amount listed. I am hoping for 2" as well, go out get it done come home. I also have two inches of ice to chip off a sidewalk which will be no fun at all.


----------



## EWSplow

It doesn't look good for us. The latest forecast is less than 1/2" in Milwaukee.


----------



## maxwellp

I have nothing so far and does not look like we will get any. From 8 inches to this in 24 hours ..............................


----------



## EWSplow

There's definitely more snow falling in Kenosha & racine than in Milwaukee.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Yeah, might be an inch total, maybe; in town. These 1-2"er bs is getting boring.


----------



## scooter97

All said and done there was maybe a 1/2", I could go for a decent snow about now


----------



## Nero

Ya...me as well. When do you start your new job?


----------



## Nero

Had one long drive in River Hills I did 1/2"


----------



## maxwellp

Turned out good here, 2 inches of fluff. 24 hours later it was only a inch.


----------



## EWSplow

These 1/2" snowfalls are getting annoying. Maybe an inch tonight?


----------



## Longae29

Love the 1/2"...salt salt salt $ $ $


----------



## EWSplow

Good for some, but I've got some that don't get anything, unless there's an inch or ice.


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe we'll get some pushable snow yet. A pretty good band of snow falling now. I'd like to just knock them all out tonight & be done.


----------



## Karlboro

Any recommendations on places to get ice melt (cal/mag) in Milwaukee/Waukesha Counties? Our usual supplier is having problems getting it in fast enough.


----------



## dieselboy01

Conserv FS in Kansasville, WI. They are in Racine county but they should have what you need. Here's there number 262-878-2048


----------



## maxwellp

Madison has some. 2x the price from this summer but you can get it.
Rapid Melt 50Lb Bag Ice Melt
Model Number: 2651514 | Menards® SKU: 2651514
5 (1)
Write a Review
$7.99 each


----------



## Answer Services

*SE Wisco snow totals*

Anyone added up season snow totals to date? We use a 50" cap for our seasonal accounts and are preparing to notify them...looking forward to those calls. We're going through our log and are coming up with an average of 41" for Kenosha and Racine. That said, most of our accounts are within 4 miles of the lake and we've had some serious lake affect this year. Just wondering if we are in the ball park.


----------



## maxwellp

31.25 inches Verona WI 
South West of Madison a little bit.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Anyone know of a good trucking/bulk salt supplier serving Kenosha? And yes I am aware of the current salt shortage and the island being closed.


----------



## Longae29

Island is closed? As in Jones island? How is that?


----------



## KJ Cramer

Longae29;1731970 said:


> Island is closed? As in Jones island? How is that?


That's what I've been told by several people including my current supplier. What they have is spoken for and the barges are stuck in the ice and won't be in for awhile. Do you have different info?


----------



## Longae29

We were told yesterday that the amount we signed a "contract" for would be available for us. However FOR NOW no extra would be available but they are trying to get another boat in. Last week they were loading directly from the barge that was there.

I'll pm you a guys number in Kenosha who may be able to get some for you.


----------



## EWSplow

I was afraid of a salt shortage. 
I paid $50 per pallet more than I'd been paying for bag salt too. If I would have had more room, I'd have been hording. fortunately, I got a great price on calcium chloride earlier and should have enough of that for the season.


----------



## Longae29

There is not a "shortage" of salt, if you have an order in they will fulfill it, that just don't have a surplus for anybody trying to order more than what they committed to, they had no problem with our 500ton order today.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1732565 said:


> There is not a "shortage" of salt, if you have an order in they will fulfill it, that just don't have a surplus for anybody trying to order more than what they committed to, they had no problem with our 500ton order today.


I am at jones island now and they are limiting all private contractors to only 2 loads per day and it is a mile long line for morton


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1732565 said:


> There is not a "shortage" of salt, if you have an order in they will fulfill it, that just don't have a surplus for anybody trying to order more than what they committed to, they had no problem with our 500ton order today.


I am at jones island now and they are limiting all private contractors to only 2 loads per day and it is a mile long line for morton. I was told that the North American barge that just came in is only for the state and the pile that is by the scale house is almost gone and they only have the pile left down by the pier and won't be getting any more in this year


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1733287 said:


> I am at jones island now and they are limiting all private contractors to only 2 loads per day and it is a mile long line for morton. I was told that the North American barge that just came in is only for the state and the pile that is by the scale house is almost gone and they only have the pile left down by the pier and won't be getting any more in this year


yes, that is exactly the same thing our trucker was told today. Not great news....we have quite a bit left on hand, and supposedly the order number we have for the 500 will be good....I guess we'll see.


----------



## Longae29

The forecast for the weekend would be a whole heck of a lot better without the horrible wind.


----------



## EWSplow

The timing for today doesn't look too bad, but I agree with you on the wind Longae. Most of our commercial accounts should be closed before there's much accumulation. I'm hoping to get everything done by tomorrow morning & with any luck, we won't be on drift patrol tomorrow.
NOAA's forecast for Sunday seems to be different than what we're seeing on local TV weather.


----------



## onsight

This whole next week looks to be brutal.


----------



## EWSplow

Easy morning. Started at 4 am. Done by 10 am. The breeze seems to have subsided and its sunny so I'm hoping for no drift problems. Hope everyone had a profitable day.


----------



## Longae29

Drift cleanup is going to be brutal for the sidewalk guys tonight....most lkkely skipping any drifting on road walks ...


----------



## motoxguy

All lots are down to pavement and sidewalk are done and it looks like that next band is coming right at us hopefully it falls apart or like the newscast had said flurries and no accumulation


----------



## EWSplow

Long day today. We fell behind, because the forecasters & radar said it would be an inch overnight & most during the day. We had 1-1/2 at 5 am then another 2-1/2" by 8 am. I'm glad it is Sunday. 

Anyone see the "official" total?


----------



## Longae29

Allegedly 3.8" at the airport was official ...


----------



## EWSplow

They're nuts. I had 4" in Bay View at 8 am & it snowed till 9. I did 2 around 13th & Layton around 12:30 & there was all of 4" there.


----------



## motoxguy

I plowed a parking deck in tosa today and there was a easy 5" I'd say almost the same in Brookfield. I almost always scratch my head at there snow totals they show.


----------



## EWSplow

Agreed, 5".


----------



## dieselboy01

We were around 4" in the Waterford/Burlington area.


----------



## motoxguy

I can't believe we're already at 40" this year and with a couple more chances of snow this week I hope it slows down it is starting to get hard to get salt. Although we have a decent stockpile when I see the forecast I get a little nervous if it stays on this active pattern.


----------



## EWSplow

Everything was bare pavement yesterday. This morning, some were a mess. Looks like drift patrol today and tomorrow. The sidewalk guys aren't complaining yet, but it's damn cold.


----------



## Nero

10hrs. Sunday, all went well.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ok, so West side Madison got 4" of pretty fluffy snow yesterday morning. I went in and plowed my shop at about 10am, and then I was going to wait on my commercial lot until later that night. They are not open til Mon. and the forecast was for more snow late afternoon + drifting. I waited till 8:30pm to go start as it takes me 4.5-5 hrs on a snow like this...mainly because I'm out of stacking room and have to plow to strange areas to stack. Anywho...I'm almost done with the lot at 10:30pm and it starts snowing to beat the band!! Nothing on radar, looks like it has all gone through, but noo, not this year. So I finish the lot and go do the walks which take me an hr to blow, shovel and salt. By that time it's done snowing again and I have to go over the whole lot again. :angry: Reason being is the ice melt will struggle to melt anything because of the low temps, so I want the lot as clear as possible. Got everything done by 1:30am. AND...it's still only Jan. 27th. 

Had to get that off my chest, thanks for listening.


----------



## blazer_kid

Do any of you guys have a picture thread?


----------



## WIPensFan

blazer_kid;1737558 said:


> Do any of you guys have a picture thread?


Blazer, I have pictures located in a few different threads, but not all in one.


----------



## dieselboy01

blazer_kid;1737558 said:


> Do any of you guys have a picture thread?


I have one in the pics thread and some scattered around.


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1737552 said:


> Ok, so West side Madison got 4" of pretty fluffy snow yesterday morning. I went in and plowed my shop at about 10am, and then I was going to wait on my commercial lot until later that night. They are not open til Mon. and the forecast was for more snow late afternoon + drifting. I waited till 8:30pm to go start as it takes me 4.5-5 hrs on a snow like this...mainly because I'm out of stacking room and have to plow to strange areas to stack. Anywho...I'm almost done with the lot at 10:30pm and it starts snowing to beat the band!! Nothing on radar, looks like it has all gone through, but noo, not this year. So I finish the lot and go do the walks which take me an hr to blow, shovel and salt. By that time it's done snowing again and I have to go over the whole lot again. :angry: Reason being is the ice melt will struggle to melt anything because of the low temps, so I want the lot as clear as possible. Got everything done by 1:30am. AND...it's still only Jan. 27th.
> 
> Had to get that off my chest, thanks for listening.


There is probably nothing worse in this business than that....

BTW would you be interested in doing some on site stacking in Madison if the opportunity arises?


----------



## Longae29

Little chilly in the wheel loader tonight hauling snow....hydraulics seem really slow as well. Brrrrr! 

Loader was inside to start the night too...


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1738110 said:


> There is probably nothing worse in this business than that....
> 
> BTW would you be interested in doing some on site stacking in Madison if the opportunity arises?


Sure, you can PM me if something comes up. Thanks.


----------



## Nero

*Conet 2014*

Attn.
Keep in mind we have a *Conet Show @ Wisconsin State Fair Park.*
Show info:
January 29 Wednesday from 9am -5 -pm.
January 30 Thursday from 6am - 5 pm.
This is a Snow Plowing & Landscape Equipment Show! Lots of cool stuff.
This is a good show to look at the latest and greatest Equipment. I can drool over this stuff all day long. 
Show is Free, but parking in lot is $5.00 or park on street for free.
Are you all going?


----------



## WIPensFan

Nero;1738662 said:


> Attn.
> Keep in mind we have a *Conet Show @ Wisconsin State Fair Park.*
> Show info:
> January 29 Wednesday from 9am -5 -pm.
> January 30 Thursday from 6am - 5 pm.
> This is a Snow Plowing & Landscape Equipment Show! Lots of cool stuff.
> This is a good show to look at the latest and greatest Equipment. I can drool over this stuff all day long.
> Show is Free, but parking in lot is $5.00 or park on street for free.
> Are you all going?


Damn, wish you would have posted that a few weeks ago. Please take 500 or so pics and put them up on here


----------



## Longae29

Conex*

Won't be attending, working on invoicing Wednesday, snow Thursday.


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1738779 said:


> Conex*
> 
> Won't be attending, working on invoicing Wednesday, snow Thursday.


Doing most of my invoicing today/tonight. So if needed, I will only have Thursday (if it snows) to enter in software,then print & mail. 
Lawn Pro 4 works well for me, saves me lots of time.


----------



## EWSplow

*Conex*



Nero;1738662 said:


> Attn.
> Keep in mind we have a *Conet Show @ Wisconsin State Fair Park.*
> Show info:
> January 29 Wednesday from 9am -5 -pm.
> January 30 Thursday from 6am - 5 pm.
> This is a Snow Plowing & Landscape Equipment Show! Lots of cool stuff.
> This is a good show to look at the latest and greatest Equipment. I can drool over this stuff all day long.
> Show is Free, but parking in lot is $5.00 or park on street for free.
> Are you all going?


I won't be making Conex. Sounds like fun though.
This is supposed to be our slow time for rehabs, but I've got three going now, one in Lake Mills, one in Racine & one in Salem. 
(BTW, I really complain we I send guys to these jobs & the driveway isn'tr plowed. Ironic?)


----------



## dieselboy01

Nero;1738662 said:


> Attn.
> Keep in mind we have a *Conet Show @ Wisconsin State Fair Park.*
> Show info:
> January 29 Wednesday from 9am -5 -pm.
> January 30 Thursday from 6am - 5 pm.
> This is a Snow Plowing & Landscape Equipment Show! Lots of cool stuff.
> This is a good show to look at the latest and greatest Equipment. I can drool over this stuff all day long.
> Show is Free, but parking in lot is $5.00 or park on street for free.
> Are you all going?


Thanks for the info! I've got nothing going on during the day tomorrow, I know what I'm doing now!


----------



## EWSplow

1-1/2" tomorrow afternoon? Maybe it will be a little late & we won't have to fight traffic?


----------



## Longae29

Perfect timing double salt some, plow salt the rest tomorrow night with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm hoping for more plow than salt type events. Every time I line up salt I get some then get cut off and have to line up someone else for even more money. This summer I'm building more salt storage and having most of the season's worth delivered prior to December. This is ridiculous 150-175 per ton bulk delivered.:realmad:


----------



## Nero

WIPensFan;1738702 said:


> Damn, wish you would have posted that a few weeks ago. Please take 500 or so pics and put them up on here


**********Conex


----------



## Nero

Not sure why, said down load failed on other pic's. I will try again.


----------



## Nero

**********


----------



## scooter97

So the 1-3 appears to be down to 1-1.5 I see. By tomorrow it will be flurries? Looks like they are still calling for 1-3 on Saturday at least but that will probably change.


----------



## motoxguy

I'm hoping that we get at least a inch so we can quick plow then just have to salt them lightly.


----------



## Nero

I have noticed that my remaining pic’s files are too large. The remaining pics have more than 2 mb. per picture and this site will only upload files 2mb or less per picture.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nero;1740549 said:


> I have noticed that my remaining pic's files are too large. The remaining pics have more than 2 mb. per picture and this site will only upload files 2mb or less per picture.


Thanks for posting the pics, just make them smaller and post them.Thumbs Up


----------



## Nero

WIPensFan;1740584 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, just make them smaller and post them.Thumbs Up


****************


----------



## Nero

Side walk Blower


----------



## Nero

Salter ***********

******************


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740653 said:


> Salter ***********
> 
> ******************[/QUOTE
> 
> ******************


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740653 said:


> Salter ***********
> 
> ******************


*****************


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740677 said:


> *****************


************


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740681 said:


> ************[/QUOTE*************


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740693 said:


> Nero;1740681 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************[/QUOTE*************
> 
> 
> 
> *************
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740697 said:


> Nero;1740693 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *************
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless and then some
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740707 said:


> Nero;1740697 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless and then some[/QUOTE John Deere
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740720 said:


> Nero;1740707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero;1740697 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless and then some[/QUOTE John Deere
> 
> 
> 
> Big******boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740725 said:


> Nero;1740720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero;1740707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big******boy
> 
> 
> 
> DEERE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740727 said:


> Nero;1740725 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero;1740720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEERE*****
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 Bosses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740750 said:


> Nero;1740727 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero;1740725 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 Bosses
> 
> 
> 
> ************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

Nero;1740758 said:


> Nero;1740750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero;1740727 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************
> 
> 
> 
> MyFerris summer driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nero

***** conex show


----------



## WIPensFan

That last big Deere is BAD A$$! Good pics I wish I could have seen some of this stuff up close. 

BTW, you can include 5 pics per post.


----------



## EWSplow

Nice pics Nero. Including the pics of your plow trucks. Quit teasing us with summer pics when it's sub zero. LOL


----------



## Nero

_Thanks, I am glad you enjoyed them. I just wish they wouldn't get smaller every year. Some of the big shows are still in Vegas. Go figure?

_


----------



## EWSplow

I just looked at the radar & it snowing. Unfortunately none of it it hitting the ground.


----------



## EWSplow

Oops. I retract my last post. Just started to see white stuff in the air in Bay View.


----------



## WIPensFan

Got about 1" in Madison with 8" on sidewalks because of drifting.


----------



## scooter97

We have about an inch ish on the ground in Brown Deer. According to NOAA they are calling for more money I mean snow on Friday night into Saturday. Also calling for more early next week.


----------



## Longae29

Forgot how good salt works when its not -50


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1741809 said:


> Forgot how good salt works when its not -50


Right! Don't get used to it though, more cold coming


----------



## motoxguy

According to wisn they think February will be another above average month for the snow


----------



## motoxguy

I seen one of the bigger contractors yesterday with a full load of sand in there single axle out spreading that on a couple nice office buildings not sure how they are going to get away with that. I think alota people will be in trouble if we keep getting these clippers.


----------



## dieselboy01

motoxguy;1742329 said:


> According to wisn they think February will be another above average month for the snow


I'll take it!! I just did my billing for this month. It's been a great season! payup


----------



## Nero

dieselboy01;1742360 said:


> I'll take it!! I just did my billing for this month. It's been a great season! payup


Oh yaaaaa...I will 2nd that! Thumbs Up


----------



## jomama45

motoxguy;1742357 said:


> I seen one of the bigger contractors yesterday with a full load of sand in there single axle out spreading that on a couple nice office buildings not sure how they are going to get away with that. I think alota people will be in trouble if we keep getting these clippers.


It's pretty simple really. The contractor gives them an option of, say, $200 per salt app, or $75 per sand app. These businesses have budgets to live within as well, it's a pretty easy decision for some of them in a year like this........

On another note, I went to Conex on Wednesday, and I must have missed half of the things in Nero's pictures somehow.........


----------



## motoxguy

jomama45;1742656 said:


> It's pretty simple really. The contractor gives them an option of, say, $200 per salt app, or $75 per sand app. These businesses have budgets to live within as well, it's a pretty easy decision for some of them in a year like this........
> 
> On another note, I went to Conex on Wednesday, and I must have missed half of the things in Nero's pictures somehow.........


I do agree with businesses having budgets and being able to spend x amount on snow services for the year but there are also contractors that try taking on everything under the sun and sometimes it comes back and bites them in the ass because they do not have enough of salt to service there customers. When in the summer months they were doing there sales promising everyone everything o ya and to do it for nothing.


----------



## Longae29

....And the guys you are referring to are laughably cheap. If push came to shove we could afford to pay the ridiculous prices for salt and come close to break even. They wouldn't even come close. Hopefully this makes some of these lowballers open their eyes a little bit.....I wouldn't ever even want to bring it to a customers attention that there is a shortage of available salt or that sanding is an option. I have my eyes wide open for sanded lots and lots that were salted before and now aren't as they will be tops on my radar this spring and summer.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Some of us are still growing our snow businesses and cannot afford or just aren't in the right situation to have huge salt boxes and big pull with salt companies. I had more than average seasons worth of salt "aloted" to me at beginning of this season by my supplier, well, I'm small I only need 74ish ton a season and I locked in for 100, when all this started my supplier said your cut off or you can truck it in from Tim buck two. I can afford some of these prices but they really hurt my bottom line, I'm not a lowballer either, I'm right there with the rest of the good competition but I'm small, I can only hold 30ton or so in my box at a time, next year this will change, but for now if I want salt it's 300 ton delivered and that's a maybe.

It's not a matter of ill planning all the time and believe me I know there is a lot of bad competition out there but me and my one guy have a 5 hour route each on avg. snow conditions with no complaints on level of service or frequency. I literally am having problems even getting salt let alone a decent price on it. We can't all be at the top, everyone needs to start somewhere. I was led to believe I had planned and accounted for all salt needed, to date I've gone through about 76ton. I was cut off at 66 and I asked and was told I had 100 allotted.

This hardly seems like I took on too much, didn't plan, or was cut throat bidding. This is a severe growing pain, and while I can afford some of these ridiculous prices out there, if I can get that maybe load I will just be breaking even on the salt side, it's a tough pill to swallow going from 68 to 300 a ton especially when I did my homework and thought I had a good supplier and made all proper arrangements to have salt I now need and cannot get.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm a lot smaller contractor than most of you. I don't have room for salt storage & use both bags & bulk. I set my rates on what it takes to get the job done, pay subs & allow for equipment repairs & replacement. 
I too have run short on salt & ended up paying $120 a ton to get me through the next few events. 
I'm getting quotes on pallets of bag salt for a buck more per bag than Home Depot. 
*End result, my properties are clear of snow, my clients are happy & ice & I'm still making money.*


----------



## EWSplow

Typing in smart phones sometimes doesn't come out the way it looks. You guys get the idea.


----------



## EWSplow

As far as sanding, are the guys who are sanding going to charge their clients for lot sweeping in spring?


----------



## Longae29

So even if you had to pay $229 like is advertised on craigslist, that's $.1145 even if you are ONLY at $.16/lb. that still leaves you $91 for fuel, to pay a driver, and overhead which for the most part should have been absorbed by now since we are way over seasonal numbers. I will say again. I shed no tears.


----------



## EWSplow

If I had to pay whatever, I would still honor my contracts. This isn't a one season business. Happy clients = repeat business.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1744387 said:


> If I had to pay whatever, I would still honor my contracts. This isn't a one season business. Happy clients = repeat business.


Exactly..... this week looks like another busy one weather wise.


----------



## EWSplow

So far, the timing looks good for Wednesday morning. I guess as usual, we'll wait & see.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I agree! Gotta do exactly what contracts say and you can't go back and ask for more now. Once that's signed both parties are required to up hold their ends. I can't believe the number of other contractors telling their customers anything about the salt situation; it's not the customers' problem! I've heard a lot of them are raising their prices. Saw a lot of people yesterday with sand or extremely crappy looking lots. I know where I'm soliciting next year. There is still money to be made, ain't no doubt bout that, I just liked making more.


----------



## dieselboy01

Would a salt surcharge work if it was written in the contract? I don't do it but could that be an option? When fuel spiked up companies didn't have a problem with fuel surcharges. I think the airlines did it also.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

anyone have a tailgate salter that they are looking to get rid of? I broke my ankle, wrist and thumb and so I am no longer able to push my walk behind. PM me if you do.


----------



## scooter97

Bossplowmaster how did you manage that?

Back on topic this appears to be an interesting snow coming in. Last I read 2-5 total with most coming over night and then some Wednesday morning and afternoon.


----------



## EWSplow

Is this one missing us? 
What's everyone else seeing.
Looking bat the radar, the majority has passed to south of the Illinois border.


----------



## EWSplow

So much for good timing. Another Daytime event for Milwaukee.


----------



## motoxguy

It would of been nice if the light snow wouldn't have lingered on as long as it did had everything scraped down and then the salt truck got to some of the lots and there was a good coating already so there will be a little clean up tonight. Wish the temps would stay up so the salt would work real quick at least the sun was out today to help melt everything.


----------



## KJ Cramer

What are people hearing/thinking for Saturday, I see the chance but can't find a prediction on the totals


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow;1744281 said:


> As far as sanding, are the guys who are sanding going to charge their clients for lot sweeping in spring?


The only thing we're sanding right now is rural paved roads and gravel roads and lots. Nothing to clean up in those scenarios. We still have a decent amount of salt, and a decent line on more for now, but if we continue to get hammered with these little dustings and cold weather, the salt will be completely gone. Better off saving a little to treat sand with than to be stuck with your thumb up your a$$ and have nothing left...........


----------



## scooter97

KJ Cramer;1747642 said:


> What are people hearing/thinking for Saturday, I see the chance but can't find a prediction on the totals


NOAA is saying around an inch possible for Waukesha area


----------



## dieselboy01

We had about 3" in the Waterford/Burlington area today.


----------



## EWSplow

I think we had about 1-1/2" in Milwaukee, but it's hard to tell because of drifting & the lingering snow.
We did everything including our 2" accounts. I guess it worked out ok. We started plowing & salting at 6:30 to get our commercial stuff done by the time they opened, then hit our multifamily & residential. I only had to resalt one commercial lot in the afternoon. The sun really helped.


----------



## onsight

Somehow the "official" total at Mitchell came in at 2.4 inches. We ended up having to go back through our 2" stuff. Turned into a long day - way longer than it should have been.


----------



## EWSplow

I saw the 2.4" after I posted. For once they are on our side. 
It sure was a long day for such a small amount. I took a breakfast break while deciding if I should wait on the 2" stuff or just roll the dice.


----------



## Nero

Start time for me was a hard call. I got lucky on the timing. When I started plowing it stopped snowing. Then it started up again go figure, but within ½ hour it was over. All went well for me. Did all my accounts.


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;1748345 said:


> I saw the 2.4" after I posted. For once they are on our side.
> It sure was a long day for such a small amount. I took a breakfast break while deciding if I should wait on the 2" stuff or just roll the dice.


I had one lot that 1/2 of it was clean due to the drifting. Still did it. The other end of lot was 4" to 5" due to the snow blowing off the roof:laughing:


----------



## EWSplow

Anyone interested in plowing a drive in Salem? This is a one time (hopefully) gig. It would be great if someone could do it reasonably, before Monday so I don't have to drive my gas guzzler down there for one drive. I've got pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

scooter97;1746396 said:


> Bossplowmaster how did you manage that?.


lol i flipped my buddies sled... ouch


----------



## Longae29

Another cold night in the loader hauling snow. Brrrrr


----------



## scooter97

BossPlowMaster;1748805 said:


> lol i flipped my buddies sled... ouch


Sounds like it went from fun to no fun real quick. So what time is everyone planning to go out on the Saturday snow? From what I read it is going to linger till midnight on Saturday or possible into Sunday morning.


----------



## EWSplow

The latest I see is barely an inch in 12 hours. I'm hoping it ends by Saturday evening so we can just knock out the stuff and not need to get up early Sunday morning to find there isn't squat.


----------



## scooter97

Does anyone have a total in the milwaukee/ brown deer area?


----------



## Nero

I would say about 1" Brown Deer & 1.5 south part of Wi.


----------



## scooter97

meh, that is what I figured


----------



## dieselboy01

A hair over one inch in the Waterford area. Salt took care of anything north of Milwaukee.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm FINALLY doing my January invoicing. The number of events for us in January is the same as December.
Both months look quite profitable. Now I don't feel so bad about paying a little more for salt in February.


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;1753721 said:


> I'm FINALLY doing my January invoicing. The number of events for us in January is the same as December.
> Both months look quite profitable. Now I don't feel so bad about paying a little more for salt in February.


December & January were Great! It's like a good drug... now I want more!!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Anyone running an xls?


----------



## EWSplow

Less than an inch forecast, but it's coming down pretty good. At least in Bay View and Kenosha.


----------



## Nero

Plowed all, but one drive. Thumbs Up


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like Monday will be mainly a snow event now 3-5" I'll take that over the freezing rain/sleet


----------



## KJ Cramer

motoxguy;1759281 said:


> Looks like Monday will be mainly a snow event now 3-5" I'll take that over the freezing rain/sleet


Let's see how long that lasts. I'd take the snow over ice any day, the way they have been changing the forecasts lately I just wait til it falls.


----------



## Longae29

Squeezed out just enough to salt. Whew.


----------



## motoxguy

Well the supposed inch turned out to be more of a Spotty dusting where the salt wasn't sitting. I actually seen a couple people plowing and was scratching my head more like filling the cracks in the pavement with snow


----------



## onsight

Not enough to do anything with. The 3-5 coming in on Monday won't be fun though. Daytime storms suck.


----------



## Nero

onsight;1760619 said:


> Not enough to do anything with. The 3-5 coming in on Monday won't be fun though. Daytime storms suck.


Why do you not like daytime storms?


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1761441 said:


> Why do you not like daytime storms?


I don't like daytime storms when it comes to commercial lots. There are always cars in the way & dealing with traffic makes everything take longer.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the 1st little band of snow is just hitting southwest Wisconsin now.


----------



## EWSplow

Well, as usual, the forecast has changed. Later start and more snow. This should get really interesting.
Maybe a sleepless night tonight?


----------



## Nero

Wow....she sure is snowing now.


----------



## badgerfan

coming down pretty good out there! The crews started at 1:30 pm. Looks like they will be pushing late into the evening with the blowing and stuff. The heavier band looks like it will let up by 5pm and then some lighter stuff on and off for an hour or two until 7pm or so.


----------



## motoxguy

One of the local weather station said we got 4 inches for the Waukesha/Brookfield area I'm thinking it's more like 5 or 6.


----------



## EWSplow

I think it was 6". Some of my lots had 8" by 3pm, because of drifting. Started at 2:30, done at 12:30. I still need to go out tomorrow to clean up a couple.


----------



## Nero

10hrs. what a day....all went well.


----------



## gd8boltman

Thursday is starting to look interesting. .. That front just needs to shift a little more.


----------



## Nero

Bring it on!Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

My last couple we're a lot of fun. Plowing in 2wd, cause a locking hub broke. Hope my mechanic has a new one ready to install.


----------



## motoxguy

I'm hoping Thursday turns into either more snow then freezing rain or hopefully just rain but we know that's not going to happen. Looks like it could be a real mess


----------



## Nero

motoxguy;1763386 said:


> I'm hoping Thursday turns into either more snow then freezing rain or hopefully just rain but we know that's not going to happen. Looks like it could be a real mess


Ya I hear ya..I'll take the snow, hope soo..


----------



## EWSplow

So rain, freezing rain, snow and drifting. What else can mother nature throw at us?


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm still waiting to hear about a rapid thaw. That way winter will leave with a bang with record flooding.


----------



## Longae29

This forecast looks like a real mess. Not real sure how to plan for this one. Have everybody start at 3, see what happens? Ugly.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1765013 said:


> This forecast looks like a real mess. Not real sure how to plan for this one. Have everybody start at 3, see what happens? Ugly.


Exactly what I was thinking every news channel and website are saying something different. A couple channels are saying more sleet and slushy snow and others are saying just freezing rain..... I want spring after today


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1765013 said:


> This forecast looks like a real mess. Not real sure how to plan for this one. Have everybody start at 3, see what happens? Ugly.


Exactly what I was thinking every news channel and website are saying something different. A couple channels are saying more sleet and slushy snow and others are saying just freezing rain..... I want spring after today


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1765142 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking every news channel and website are saying something different. A couple channels are saying more sleet and slushy snow and others are saying just freezing rain..... I want spring after today


Agreed, we had a good run this winter. Give us a few salt runs & be over.

It's any body's guess what will come and when. Last I saw was an inch of snow between 3 am & noon, then warm and rain. Possibly some snow at night, maybe drifting Friday morning. We'll be exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## motoxguy

EWSplow;1765422 said:


> Agreed, we had a good run this winter. Give us a few salt runs & be over.
> 
> It's any body's guess what will come and when. Last I saw was an inch of snow between 3 am & noon, then warm and rain. Possibly some snow at night, maybe drifting Friday morning. We'll be exhausted just thinking about it.


Agreed, the neighbors were grilling and I want opening day!


----------



## scooter97

EWSplow;1763306 said:


> My last couple we're a lot of fun. Plowing in 2wd, cause a locking hub broke. Hope my mechanic has a new one ready to install.


Glad I wasn't the only one graced with 2wd plowing, mine was due to a front U joint giving up the ghost


----------



## EWSplow

So, what's everyone seeing? Quick little salt run this morning and did what we could. Looks like warm the rest of the day and the latest I saw was only an inch tonight.


----------



## dieselboy01

We had 1.5" of slop today fallowed by rain. It made plowing really fun! We didn't salt yet, either go out tonight after the rain or first thing in the morning.


----------



## jbsplow

dieselboy01;1767192 said:


> We had 1.5" of slop today fallowed by rain. It made plowing really fun! We didn't salt yet, either go out tonight after the rain or first thing in the morning.


 Im close to the waterford area all my driveways melted today with all the rain didnt even have to scrape them. I didnt salt this a.m But im thinking about salting them tonight because its going to freeZe around 6 am with maybe a dusting.


----------



## jbsplow

Diesel boy what are you thinking. You going to salt tonight or tommrow am. Just got into salting this year on my own but all my drives are melted but all wet. Just worried about them freezing over with a skim layer of ice tommrow a.m.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like one of those drift patrol days. We salted our commercial stuff early & are waiting for either the snow, or wind to let up. I actually had to plow one lot. The middle was bare & 6" drifts at the building and along a fence.


----------



## dieselboy01

jbsplow;1767334 said:


> Diesel boy what are you thinking. You going to salt tonight or tommrow am. Just got into salting this year on my own but all my drives are melted but all wet. Just worried about them freezing over with a skim layer of ice tommrow a.m.


Now that it's snowing and blowing I'll be heading out soon to salt a few accounts.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like we could see some pushable snow this weekend. Unfortunately, these cold temperatures aren't going away anytime soon.


----------



## motoxguy

Accuweather is sayin 2-4" on Friday I haven't heard any of the locals say that yet sounded like Sunday would be the better day for a plow able event


----------



## KJ Cramer

Definitely seems like winter isn't letting up anytime soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1771787 said:


> Definitely seems like winter isn't letting up anytime soon.


Any movement on that WO?


----------



## badgerfan

*Keep it coming*

I feel like we have had a little break for a couple days and I'm ready for more snow this weekend! I hope it keeps snowing, because this means I will work less in summer I've decide to move to Chicago in May to expand operations.. Kind of nervous but I will keep a shop going up here. Bring it on


----------



## Longae29

If the forecast comes true I'd call that in like a lion. Happy birthday to me on Saturday


----------



## KJ Cramer

1olddogtwo;1771812 said:


> Any movement on that WO?


All sorts of movement... In the blade itself. I haven't heard from the dealer I bought it from since they took pictures two weeks ago and "sent" it to western. The other dealer that I use to buy other western plows but did not buy this plow from has told me he is trying to work with someone in milwaukee to possibly get the xls moldboard at a decent price. I priced the xls moldboard assembly out myself from a local dealer and it was 3500...too rich for my blood as a fix, might as well buy a new one for the 2k more. I will have to say that if I end up getting a new plow I'm not sure I will buy another western and definitely won't buy anything from the dealer that I got this one from. I don't know if western is being the drag or if it is the dealer. Bottom line the wideout has a poor design and won't hold up to me plowing with it like my other westerns have.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1772094 said:


> All sorts of movement... In the blade itself. I haven't heard from the dealer I bought it from since they took pictures two weeks ago and "sent" it to western. The other dealer that I use to buy other western plows but did not buy this plow from has told me he is trying to work with someone in milwaukee to possibly get the xls moldboard at a decent price. I priced the xls moldboard assembly out myself from a local dealer and it was 3500...too rich for my blood as a fix, might as well buy a new one for the 2k more. I will have to say that if I end up getting a new plow I'm not sure I will buy another western and definitely won't buy anything from the dealer that I got this one from. I don't know if western is being the drag or if it is the dealer. Bottom line the wideout has a poor design and won't hold up to me plowing with it like my other westerns have.


I'll PM ya a email address later today.

I'm going to jump back down south in our thread, stop by later for some good stuff.


----------



## blowerman

The weather just won't let up here... Looks like active weekend. Our favorite kind of snow; light, fluffy and not a big rush on time with all accounts.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1772031 said:


> If the forecast comes true I'd call that in like a lion. Happy birthday to me on Saturday


Happy birthday, Longae! 
Two events for this weekend. was that your birthday wish?


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1774026 said:


> Happy birthday, Longae!
> Two events for this weekend. was that your birthday wish?


Two snows on a weekend? Couldn't ask for anything more!


----------



## Snow tracker

NOAA says 3 to 5 with the highest amounts over northern door countypurplebou

Sorry to post it in the southeast thread but I was so excited I had to tell someone 

Our last event was 10 days ago. Hope I still remember how


----------



## EWSplow

Snow tracker;1774542 said:


> NOAA says 3 to 5 with the highest amounts over northern door countypurplebou
> 
> Sorry to post it in the southeast thread but I was so excited I had to tell someone
> 
> Our last event was 10 days ago. Hope I still remember how


Only an inch to inch & 1/2 for us tonight. Another 2" on Saturday night. 
Timing couldn't be better.


----------



## onsight

Only got about a half inch of snow overnight. Now we have to wait til tonight to see if we get the 2-4.
I kind of don't want to plow on Sunday - My oldest daughter turns 18 - so I would like to spend a little extra time with her if possible.


----------



## EWSplow

Well, that was an easy morning. 1/2 to 1" on all of our properties. 
Let's see what happens tonight. Hoping for 2".


----------



## motoxguy

I just hope that the snow does hold off till early evening then almost all accounts are closed and we can just let all the snow fall and do one clean up


----------



## motoxguy

Well my hopes of the snow holding off till the early evening didn't happen


----------



## EWSplow

We could get quite a bit out of this. All of my commercial properties should be closing soon, so hoping for one and done early morning. Looks like we're right in the middle of it now.


----------



## Nero

Fox6 say 2" to 3" for Milwaukee.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Finished cleaning up all my commercials and residentials about 12am and have been inside wired on too much coffee from the truck ! Good easy 2" for us up here.


----------



## motoxguy

After today you're really able to see how many people still have salt and how many people are using sand


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1776151 said:


> After today you're really able to see how many people still have salt and how many people are using sand


Lots of parking lots that would be black by now are still snow covered. I was surprised to see some trucks with sand in them. Yohbcan also tell some of the real big guys are in ultra conserve mode. We are being a little more mindful than normal but I think we are going to make it, close, but make it.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1776157 said:


> Lots of parking lots that would be black by now are still snow covered. I was surprised to see some trucks with sand in them. Yohbcan also tell some of the real big guys are in ultra conserve mode. We are being a little more mindful than normal but I think we are going to make it, close, but make it.


I'd like to think we would make it to and on any other year if say we would but this has been a hell of a winter so who knows. There also forecasting less than a inch on Tuesday so there would be another salt run then a possible mix on Friday


----------



## EWSplow

Could be a couple more salt runs. we're down to a couple bags of salt. No bulk salt. I gotta see what I can find. I'm hoping a pallet will make it for whatever we get in march. Our walks look good, but using about 2/3 of what I normally use on lots.


----------



## Longae29

1/2" tomorrow night at 12 degrees cloudy Tuesday....probably not one to be able to skip


----------



## motoxguy

1/2" tonight 1-2" Tuesday night then a mix on Friday. Damn another busy week


----------



## Longae29

Spent about half a day last week sending out renewals for landscape maintenance, fortunately most are already locked with a multiyr contract, no time for prospecting any new work this year as this week doesn't look any different than the rest of the winter. Oh well!


----------



## gd8boltman

Looking at the long range after this week, things look to be trending to more of a typical March....


----------



## Longae29

just out of curiosity I looked up past years march bills for 1 site.....'11 we had 1 plow, 7 salt....'12 we had 2 plow 3 salt....and '13 we had 2 plow 10 salt


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1777158 said:


> just out of curiosity I looked up past years march bills for 1 site.....'11 we had 1 plow, 7 salt....'12 we had 2 plow 3 salt....and '13 we had 2 plow 10 salt


Wow besides 2012 that's a lot of saltings i don't think most companies nor municipalities could handle that many saltings. Most. guys I've talked to only have enough salt for 2 maybe 3 events. Although it's only about 15 - 20 degerees today the sun is very warm and drove through a couple of our lots and had melting snow


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1777209 said:


> Wow besides 2012 that's a lot of saltings i don't think most companies nor municipalities could handle that many saltings. Most. guys I've talked to only have enough salt for 2 maybe 3 events. Although it's only about 15 - 20 degerees today the sun is very warm and drove through a couple of our lots and had melting snow


We had quite a bit of salting last March. I hope this year isn't the same.
I'm hoping clients understand that although the lots won't be bare in the morning, they will by mid day, as long as there aren't icy spots where we risk someone slipping. The downside is by not using as muck salt, they need to be checked more often.


----------



## Nero

Maybe we will get a few inches this week sure would be nice.


----------



## KJ Cramer

It's snowing pretty good in the kansasville area. Just started bout 20-30 minutes ago.


----------



## EWSplow

It's still snowing east of 43/94. It looks like 1.5" so far. We're starting now.


----------



## dieselboy01

So much for the half inch they said..... We were around two inches today.


----------



## Longae29

What a nightmare.


----------



## motoxguy

Thank god I put all of the plow guys on standby for 4am otherwise today would of been a disaster. Gotta love how a half inch turned into 3". Looks like tonight will be another night where we have to wait till last minute to plow again since it's supposed to drag into the morning rush hour. I seen one weather report saying that this trend may last into April since Lake Michigan is 95% froze.


----------



## EWSplow

Yup,planned on doing all of our 1" accounts, but with the 3" we got for the morning rush hour traffic, we had to really hustle to get commercial lots done before they filled with cars. Now everyone can come home to snow free walks and drives.


----------



## EWSplow

I can't wait to see the "official" totals.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Sorry, but winter can be done anytime now, I got a lot of other work that needs to get done and it needs to be warmer to do it. Winter has been great even with the salt costs. I'm ready to put it to bed and move on. The timing of today's event and tomorrow's event is terrible.


----------



## Nero

I do agree on the bad timing. Got up a little late today. But still.. Thank God all went well.


----------



## KJ Cramer

It's snowing here, was heavier round 1:30, but it's still snowing now, around 1/2" on untreated surfaces, dusting with puddles on treated surfaces as of now in Pleasant Prairie.


----------



## EWSplow

There's only a dusting by the lake. 
It will probably all come between 5 & 8 am, just in time for the morning commute.


----------



## EWSplow

Where's the snow? I salted 2 lots this morning, because I had to get there before they filled with cars. Most of our lots have a dusting at best.


----------



## EWSplow

Home depot's lot was an ice rink this morning. Someone must be low on salt.


----------



## Nero

NO snow for me


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1779008 said:


> Home depot's lot was an ice rink this morning. Someone must be low on salt.


Use sparingly is what I heard....


----------



## Longae29

I can't believe how many trucks Ive seen with sand the last two days. What a mess thats going to be in the spring. I also wonder how this is written into contracts? 

We have enough salt for a couple more yet...wish the forecast was for sun today and not cloudy. Could have gone way lighter on the salt, oh well.


----------



## motoxguy

The Home Depot I seen had sand in it this morning as well and I happend to drive by one of the larger contractors who is snow only 365 days a year and I couldn't believe how low on salt they were. I'd be nervous for Friday if I was them if we would get any freezing rain. Maybe they still are able to get bulk salt though some how


----------



## motoxguy

We are fine for salt as well for about 5 more events maybe 6 if used very lightly but I am hoping it will be done soon I'd be pretty nervous or would have to maybe even go to a blend if we would absolutely have to. We will keep plowing though every chance we get to make sure we make it to the end


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1779252 said:


> The Home Depot I seen had sand in it this morning as well and I happend to drive by one of the larger contractors who is snow only 365 days a year and I couldn't believe how low on salt they were. I'd be nervous for Friday if I was them if we would get any freezing rain. Maybe they still are able to get bulk salt though some how


I noticed the same today, stockpile in Waukesha is untouched though, I'm sure they have more elsewhere too.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1779262 said:


> I noticed the same today, stockpile in Waukesha is untouched though, I'm sure they have more elsewhere too.


Yea I would imagine so but when you have a couple hundred accounts ranging from hospitals grocery stores and everything else in between your going to go through quite a bit of salt. And that's just in the milwaukee waukesha and Racine area plus being out in Madison I could only imagine how many thousands of ton they go through a year!


----------



## EWSplow

Wow. I just drove past Jones island on my way home. It looks like there's less than 100 ton.


----------



## Longae29

So nice hauling snow when its not several degrees below 0. Forgot what fast hydraulics felt like.


----------



## EWSplow

It difficult to say what tomorrow will bring. 
It looks like the temp is going to drop below freezing around 10 pm on Friday.
It looks like we could be in for a Friday night / Saturday morning salt run.


----------



## EWSplow

Does anyone have the total snowfall to now for Milwaukee?


----------



## Italiano67

noaa. look it up


----------



## motoxguy

There saying no real accumulation tonight but I'm sure we will have to salt since what ever precip we get will freeze plus all the areas of melting today since tonight will go below freezing and tomorrow's highs 30. I wonder how many more times we will get out this year?


----------



## EWSplow

I saw .2" later tonight. I'm sure there will be ice in some places tomorrow morning. I saw a 20% chance of winter mix Tuesday. I'm guessing that we'll have a few more saltings, because of the amount of snow and 6' of frost in the ground.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Spotty dusting and some light icing in Kenosha


----------



## EWSplow

Nothing here. 
I checked most of our properties and used a total of one bag of salt. They didn't really need anything, but as long as I was there...


----------



## motoxguy

Most of our stuff was alright a lot of little icy areas through out the lots so just lightly salted everything . Was pretty surprised that more of the lots weren't glazed over.


----------



## Longae29

The amount of drying definitely varied from lot to lot. We spot salted everything thats open today.


----------



## motoxguy

Other than Tuesday looks to be a pretty dry week and temps are starting to go up I wonder if it's almost done and any precipitation we would get would be rain


----------



## dieselboy01

All my stuff was dry this morning, yet my driveway at home was pure ice....


----------



## gd8boltman

Next Monday..... looks interesting even though it's a ways out, models agree.


----------



## motoxguy

Where are you seeing this I seen maybe a chance of light snow on Sunday but everything I've seen isn't showing anything. Plus it's so far out so who really knows


----------



## Nero

motoxguy;1782678 said:


> Where are you seeing this I seen maybe a chance of light snow on Sunday but everything I've seen isn't showing anything. Plus it's so far out so who really knows


Ya...maybe all done for the year, what do you think? But....Both trucks & plows are still ready if needed.


----------



## Longae29

Anyone have thoughts on tonight/overnight? Maybe a salting? Unless it dries first


----------



## KJ Cramer

According to what I see, down here, in Kenosha, we will be plowing.


----------



## EWSplow

Dry everywhere east of 94/43 in Milwaukee.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Anyone need some icemelt? I have about a pallet left and its in my way of getting at my lawn mowers! Lol its called ice wrecker.


----------



## dieselboy01

Nothing, not even a salting.....


----------



## badgerfan

hoping for 1 more to cap off an awesome year! I know mother nature has it in her........


----------



## motoxguy

As much as I want spring I wouldn't mind 4-5 more salt runs so we could burn up our salt for the year but i don't think that'll happen


----------



## dieselboy01

motoxguy;1784936 said:


> As much as I want spring I wouldn't mind 4-5 more salt runs so we could burn up our salt for the year but i don't think that'll happen


I'm with ya on that! Thumbs Up

Looks like some rain for the middle of next week, maybe that will change.


----------



## Longae29

Good thing my dog gets up so early, we got out and salted the 7-day a week places before it all blew away/melted...walks were mostly dry, that was nice.


----------



## motoxguy

If you didn't get out fast enough the snow blew away we didn't end up salting anything. Most of the snow on our lots were against the curbs.


----------



## dieselboy01

I checked mine this morning and everything was crystal clear. I was hoping to get a salting in today but it didn't happen. Hopefully we can salt something later this week.


----------



## motoxguy

Does anyone else think we will get out anymore this year or is our season done? Looks like possibly next week it will be cold and maybe some light snow but that's a week out so who knows


----------



## Longae29

Maybe freeze tomorrow night? Ground temps are still cold....


----------



## motoxguy

Although the ground temperature is still cold I'm surprised with the last couple times when we have gotten rain nothing has been really freezing like I thought it would. Another salting or two would be nice though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

motoxguy;1787161 said:


> Does anyone else think we will get out anymore this year or is our season done? Looks like possibly next week it will be cold and maybe some light snow but that's a week out so who knows


maybe something this weekend for you guys


----------



## motoxguy

Maybe a inch or so Monday night into Tuesday ill take it I have salt I wanna burn up! Hopefully we don't get any more than that though I have quite a few guys that do road construction and are going back to work Monday then hopefully nice temperatures after that!


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1790677 said:


> Maybe a inch or so Monday night into Tuesday ill take it I have salt I wanna burn up! Hopefully we don't get any more than that though I have quite a few guys that do road construction and are going back to work Monday then hopefully nice temperatures after that!


Yeah one more event to delay spring a bit would be great. 8 of our guys work in concrete construction they go back in two weeks...


----------



## dieselboy01

That figures, I just took one of my salters off...


----------



## BossPlowMaster

You know what they say.... WISCONSIN haha


----------



## NorthernProServ

KJ Cramer;1740387 said:


> This is ridiculous 150-175 per ton bulk delivered.:realmad:


That is insane, that is the same price for a pallet here which is #2500.


----------



## dieselboy01

I paid around $215 per pallet of rock salt at the start of the season...... Then around $240 two months ago.


----------



## motoxguy

Well that was a nice salt run this morning doesn't get much easier then that. I was surprised how much ice there was though. Hopefully that was the last one for the year I'm ready for nice weather now


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1791660 said:


> Well that was a nice salt run this morning doesn't get much easier then that. I was surprised how much ice there was though. Hopefully that was the last one for the year I'm ready for nice weather now


I was surprised how many of ours were clear. Very spotty, but we took care of the ones that needed attention.


----------



## motoxguy

EWSplow;1791664 said:


> I was surprised how many of ours were clear. Very spotty, but we took care of the ones that needed attention.


I had a lot that was clear as well then I got out of the truck and it was glare ice. We salted everything


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1791665 said:


> I had a lot that was clear as well then I got out of the truck and it was glare ice. We salted everything


The conditions seem to be different near the lake. Only one of our properties had icy walks. If we don't get any freezing rain, I hope that we're done for the season. These little dustings can be annoying.


----------



## blowerman

Looks like this cold be the final event for the seasons.... Just had to run over to Madison this morning at 4 am, some icy intersections was it. With sun, will all melt by mid morning


----------



## dieselboy01

Another good salt run!


----------



## Longae29

Euro showing 20+" for next Thursday. Awesome.


----------



## dieselboy01

Longae29;1793536 said:


> Euro showing 20+" for next Thursday. Awesome.


Who's getting that??


----------



## Longae29

http://tswails.com/uploads/2014/03/1-euro-snowfall.png

Only one model, and its a week out, but still a little concerning.


----------



## motoxguy

Well I hope that's wrong they were showing a high of 38 next Thursday an Friday


----------



## Longae29

Freezing rain tonight. Very excited about that. And snow likely Friday night. For a bonus.


----------



## motoxguy

I am happy about this as well I just hope it's not raining so hard that the salt will get washed away down the drain and never got a chance to work.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1796750 said:


> I am happy about this as well I just hope it's not raining so hard that the salt will get washed away down the drain and never got a chance to work.


Agreed, but the Hourly graph is showing light amounts, fingers crossed


----------



## motoxguy

Let's hope so for a light glazing so we can get out and salt then and the rain stays very light. I've only seen the local news channels but it sounds like Friday won't be much for accumulation just on grassy surfaces but I guess we will have to wait and seee


----------



## motoxguy

It's pretty nice out today I wonder how much ice we will really get you would think that's the ground temperatures are starting to warm up quite a bit now with the past couple days of decent weather


----------



## Longae29

I agree. Feels weird loading the salters up leaving all the overhead doors open between pulling trucks out to load them. I checked the pavement temp at 9am it was 38* the news outlets and radio keep saying freezing rain though giving us a good reason to go out....


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1796906 said:


> I agree. Feels weird loading the salters up leaving all the overhead doors open between pulling trucks out to load them. I checked the pavement temp at 9am it was 38* the news outlets and radio keep saying freezing rain though giving us a good reason to go out....


I guess we will see what happens I loaded some of our trucks up so we don't have to do it in the rain later. I feel kind of stupid doing it when I'm sitting in the skid loader in just a long sleeve t shirt. Usually when I sit and pre load everything we never end up getting anything but I hope we do.


----------



## motoxguy

I don't think we will get our light freezing rain. 37 deg in Wauwatosa and 36 deg in Brookfield temps went up quite a bit more then they expected unless we get another round of rain around 5am when temps usually bottom out


----------



## Longae29

Looks like anything salted would be an extreme bend over. I did find pavement at 29* at one of our medical buildings... but its not slippery and already more than half dry. NWS dropped WWA....time to hope for Friday night...


----------



## motoxguy

After seeing the news the chance of us getting any accumulating snow looks doubtful


----------



## onsight

motoxguy;1797301 said:


> After seeing the news the chance of us getting any accumulating snow looks doubtful


I agree - I think that this season is over


----------



## EWSplow

I realize this isn't the correct place for used equipment, but a friend of mine may have an 8' Hinker plow for sale. He is buying a 99 F350, which has an 8' Hinker plow on it and has no interest in plowing snow. The plow was not used commercially. I'm sure it will be a pretty good deal for someone wanting to spend money on a plow in May.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Anyone getting excited for the 2014-2015 season yet? I've already lost sleep over it a few times. ..damn mind gets going a mile a minute and then can't shut down. Tonight as an example.


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm starting to get excited! The past few weeks I've been checking things off my "fix it" list for this season. I still have a lot to do tho, after I sell a few things I'll be in the market for a newer plow truck.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Anyone hearing any news on the salt situation??? I'm hearing paying through the nose. Possibly a crunch like last year.


----------



## gd8boltman

KJ Cramer;1824252 said:


> Anyone hearing any news on the salt situation??? I'm hearing paying through the nose. Possibly a crunch like last year.


42% increase for us.....


----------



## BossPlowMaster

More of the question should be, who is bug enough and can get their hands on an extra 35ton ?


----------



## dieselboy01

Any salt places that are taking on new customers this year?


----------



## Longae29

Have salt for sale....slightly cheaper than Morton. Please contact me.


----------



## dieselboy01

Longae29;1830640 said:


> Have salt for sale....slightly cheaper than Morton. Please contact me.


PM sent sir


----------



## Longae29

Looking for a sub for a few commercial properties in Oconomowoc. Plow, salt, walks. Please PM me.


----------



## EWSplow

I have a friend in Mequon who needs his driveway plowed. If anyone is interested, I can give you his phone number.


----------



## brewcity

EWSplow;1832922 said:


> I have a friend in Mequon who needs his driveway plowed. If anyone is interested, I can give you his phone number.


I'd be happy to give him a price.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Got a family member moving to greenfield area and will need his driveways (2 driveways same property one half moon and one 3 stall) plowed, it's right off of 894 just north of where 45 connects. If interested let me know and I can pm you his phone number. I'm sure the sidewalk will need to be done; not sure if there is a city sidewalk or not. Not sure about salt needs. Incredibly particular individual but will pay whatever, within reason.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Need 35 tonn of bulk. If anyone can help with this please PM me. Keep it reasonable.


----------



## onsight

*Gettin closer*

Woke up to this at my property in Neillsville on Sat. (10-4)


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

Im buying 100 ton this month for under $150/ton (I have a connection), problem is finding a place to store it. milwaukee pricing on prebuy is $175 paid in full by oct 31, $200+ after that until its gone. Problem im finding now is everyone will be sold out by Jan1. good luck fellas


----------



## Longae29

Anyone service Watertown?


----------



## Nero

Not sure of the rest of you folks, but were still doing fall clean-ups.We have a few left can't wait till they're done.


----------



## Nero

Nero;1847257 said:


> Not sure of the rest of you folks, but were still doing fall clean-ups.We have a few left can't wait till they're done.


Best of all. Trucks are ready to roll. Ready to plow snow! been working on them the last few weeks and then some.


----------



## dieselboy01

I know this is a long shot and maybe not the best idea, but does anyone have a skid steer not being used this year I could rent\lease for the season to load salt with? PM if you can, thanks, Mike.


----------



## motoxguy

Aka destroy someone else's machine lol why don't you call dealerships and lease one


----------



## dieselboy01

I'll call around, thank you.


----------



## Longae29

Seems way early to be staking parking lots, but I saw some on a little drive-about I just did.


----------



## brewcity

Longae29;1851865 said:


> Seems way early to be staking parking lots, but I saw some on a little drive-about I just did.


I saw some stores had there lots staked already last night when I was out and about. To early for me they will all be gone by the time the snow starts.


----------



## KJ Cramer

County has started staking last Friday, also saw some winter services pushers in a industrial park parking lot in the city Friday as well. too early for me, all I've done is load up with some salt. All equipment is still in summer mode.


----------



## motoxguy

Was on my way home from work today and couldn't believe how many lots I had seen staked out. I also had seen wsi out moving pushers as well.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

motoxguy;1855476 said:


> Was on my way home from work today and couldn't believe how many lots I had seen staked out. I also had seen wsi out moving pushers as well.


were heading out in a week to stake ours out. Ground is getting cool up here


----------



## motoxguy

We will probably do it in a week or 2 as well but anytime We have done it real early half the lots markers are gone


----------



## Longae29

I like to wait as long as possible, too early their all missing, late signers, don't want to landscape maint. around them. Last rounds through properties for maintainenance usually works best for us.


----------



## jgoetter1

What are you guys hearing about salt supply? Since August I've been hearing from different sources that supply will be limited. Then after some phone calls last week there seems to be plenty available. Thoughts?


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1855561 said:


> I like to wait as long as possible, too early their all missing, late signers, don't want to landscape maint. around them. Last rounds through properties for maintainenance usually works best for us.


I agree, and we have not put any out yet as well. Friday looks like a good day to do some cleaning around the shop. these dollies made for the Boss plows are really nice. I have them on both plows and it sure makes it easy to organize the shop.


----------



## Longae29

Grass is 100% covered. Nice.


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1857129 said:


> Grass is 100% covered. Nice.


Oh....!!and where is that!!!


----------



## Nero

Nero;1857332 said:


> Oh....!!and where is that!!!


Oh..Ya.. according to Fox 6 News the southside of Milwaukee got a dusting. 
SO COOL!


----------



## Longae29

When I took the dog out this morning at 545 the grass/leaves were fully covered and there were nice big flakes coming down. Just got back from Pewaukee lake area and there is still spotty snow in the grass


----------



## Nero

I raised the price of one of my lots $10.00 more due to a new walkway I will need to clear that they had installed and now I think they are looking for a better price. I plowed this company for 25 years altogether. Wow..and I just looked it up and have not change that price since 10 + years
What is wrong with these people!


----------



## Nero

So I'm driving in the truck, and well let me see, what is this white stuff falling. What a tease!


----------



## Longae29

Sure hope it doesn't snow Monday... Too much not ready yet, too too many of our guys aren't laid off yet. Ugh.


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1861766 said:


> Sure hope it doesn't snow Monday... Too much not ready yet, too too many of our guys aren't laid off yet. Ugh.


I think you'll be fine. its just a tease for the rest of us.


----------



## mklawnman

We don't have all of our cleanups done and we have a few more projects we can be doing. Before thanksgiving, hopefully it's not a lot if we do see all snow.


----------



## Nero

Well I'm not sure of the rest of you folks but I think I'm going to stake my Driveways and Lots this weekend.


----------



## Snowman7

Still doing clean ups and getting equipment ready.. Lets just hope its a dusting at most


----------



## Longae29

No way we could handle a plowing...a salting.....possible.


----------



## Nero

Let it snow!


----------



## erkoehler

anyone in central or northern Wisconsin that needs a hand, we could come up with two trucks and two skid steers for this storm to help out.

[email protected] if anyone is interested send me an email.


----------



## motoxguy

2" on Saturday night into Sunday Fox 6 is sayin hopefully that happens a nice little warmup to make sure everything's working good


----------



## EWSplow

So, what are we in for? NOAA till has us at 1-2", even though there isn't much moisture. At least our first event is on Sunday. A little easier way to start the season.


----------



## lawnlandscape

EWSplow;1869892 said:


> So, what are we in for? NOAA till has us at 1-2", even though there isn't much moisture. At least our first event is on Sunday. A little easier way to start the season.


Looks like a dusting to me.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Snowing here small light flakes but coming down pretty good in the yard light so we shall see


----------



## EWSplow

Light snow in Bay View with a dusting on the ground. Maybe we will get that inch or so by morning?


----------



## KJ Cramer

Got 3" in kansasville, light and fluffy


----------



## KJ Cramer

Talked to a friend in Salem they got 1/2 to maybe an inch. Riddle me that...


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm at .25" in Waterford, I heard Racine has 3" already.


----------



## Nero

Looks like about 1" in River Hills.she sure is a big one don't know if me and the boys can handle this one.


----------



## EWSplow

Just barely an inch in Bay View. Looks like it's plow able.


----------



## dieselboy01

2"-2.5" in Waterford and Racine


----------



## KJ Cramer

Looks like snow thanksgiving night and Black Friday. I really don't want to be out on Black Friday I want to be home by the fire away from all the crazies.


----------



## EWSplow

Where are you seeing that forecast? I haven't seen anything that far out. 
Not much more than a dusting today.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Accuweather and twc. I know it's a ways out and a lot can change I just really hope it does.


----------



## motoxguy

Freezing rain this past Saturday and maybe a inch or two on Monday this has been a busy start to the year already. This will have put us at 4 times out already. If it stays like this there will be alota people running out of salt quick again or to buy it will be ridiculous. I just had talked to a guy who paid 250 a ton


----------



## Longae29

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/mkx/snowaccum/SnowMap_MKX.png

Oooooo


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1878277 said:


> Freezing rain this past Saturday and maybe a inch or two on Monday this has been a busy start to the year already. This will have put us at 4 times out already. If it stays like this there will be alota people running out of salt quick again or to buy it will be ridiculous. I just had talked to a guy who paid 250 a ton


$250/ton? Thats crazy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

$250 a ton? You can a skid of salt cheaper.


----------



## motoxguy

I agree 250 a ton is crazy, I know birchwoods selling it at 200 a ton that is the highest that I have seen it yet. We pre bought all of our salt pre season and I think we should be fine for the year but then again we have already gone out 3 times. Hopefully everything tomorrow doesn't flash freeze then snow on top of it


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a difficult call today. Salt when the freeze starts, or wait and plow after snow accumulates? The ground is warmer, so maybe we won't presalt.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Just switched to snow here in kansasville big flakes and coming down pretty healthy.


----------



## EWSplow

It just changed to snow in Bay View. Not freezing yet.


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm waiting till the end, plow then salt.


----------



## EWSplow

We are also waiting. Most places closing soon. The sidewalk guys will have to work to get rid of the crusty layer under the snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Easy morning. About an inch of snow with 1/2" of ice. Some more snow and less ice.


----------



## EWSplow

Here's one I can't believe. An elderly woman had a per time contract for snow removal and her service provider refused to take care of her property today because there was less than 2" of snow. 
And that's how the professionals get new contracts.


----------



## dieselboy01

I think next time I'll do a little pre-salting. That was some nasty stuff to scrap last night/this morning. I had to put down an extra 1k lbs of salt to burn of the ice and frozen hard pack.


----------



## Longae29

Going to have to presalt tonight, traffic should be horrible tomorrow, snow and black Friday, ugh


----------



## EWSplow

All of ours looked good today, but looks like freezing drizzle possibly later today.


----------



## Nero

Trouble getting out of bed this morning? Must have been that Thanksgiving dinner from last night?


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1884513 said:


> Trouble getting out of bed this morning? Must have been that Thanksgiving dinner from last night?


maybe it was the after dinner drink(s)?


----------



## EWSplow

The timing of that freezing rain couldn't have been better. All the crazy black Friday crowd was off the streets and there were very few cars downtown. Started at 7 and done by 10:30.


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;1885404 said:


> maybe it was the after dinner drink(s)?


well.... considering my last drink was 29 years ago. I don't think so.


----------



## Longae29

I think this is what they call a "sneaker"


----------



## Nero

Longae29;1889255 said:


> I think this is what they call a "sneaker"


Well. sometimes I wish I could say that. At least then I would have an excuse. LOL..but I can't use that one anymore.


----------



## motoxguy

Sure glad I was bored and was looking at my radar around 730 and seen it versus this happening while we're all sleeping


----------



## Nero

We should only get about an inch here. What is your location calling for?


----------



## Longae29

Nero;1889364 said:


> We should only get about an inch here. What is your location calling for?


Parking lots I checked near southridge under 1" heading to Waukesha now


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1889337 said:


> Sure glad I was bored and was looking at my radar around 730 and seen it versus this happening while we're all sleeping


That would have been very poor...I thought same thing


----------



## motoxguy

Quick light salting should take care of it it's going to be 35° and sunny tomorrow plus there's only a half-inch


----------



## Longae29

1" oconomowoc 1" hartland 1" Pewaukee


----------



## gd8boltman

Longae29;1889394 said:


> 1" oconomowoc 1" hartland 1"
> 
> Pewaukee


Heading out salt run now. Nice surprise. .


----------



## EWSplow

For some reason, I'm getting quite a few calls for new accounts this week. 
Is anyone else experiencing this?
I don't advertise. It's all referrals from other clients.


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1890230 said:


> For some reason, I'm getting quite a few calls for new accounts this week.
> Is anyone else experiencing this?
> I don't advertise. It's all referrals from other clients.


I've been getting a few calls for driveways here and there. I've got all the accounts I can handle this year so I've been turning them down. I also advertise on YP.com.

On a side it, sounds like we might have some freezing rain moving in tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nero

Turned down one last week and I will be calling today to let the other gentleman know that I'm booked up as well.Doing this for about 30 year now & to me it always seems like the late customers want a deal as well. LOL...


----------



## KJ Cramer

Copy that on the late people wanting a deal! I especially like when they call now and think they are telling you great news by saying "we like your price and would like you to do it" ohm...sorry but I'm booked and told you I would be by end of October usually. You'll have to find someone else. This year though I had one of my commercial accounts not even get back to me until middle of November. I think after last year all the per occurrence accounts might of been tire kicking. Got most of them back and picked up some new ones for this year though.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like freezing rain Sunday night and a mix Monday morning. Probably salt Sunday night?


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1891715 said:


> Turned down one last week and I will be calling today to let the other gentleman know that I'm booked up as well.Doing this for about 30 year now & to me it always seems like the late customers want a deal as well. LOL...


Some of my new stuff is commercial property, recently purchased. Others, shopping for a better deal. Not sure what type if any contract they had.

One guy was looking to reduce what he paid last season ($700/month). I'm giving him a per push price, but if this year is like last, it's going to be more then $700 a month. We'll see what happens.

Not much room in our schedule for additional clients, unless I sub out a couple.


----------



## EWSplow

I might be looking for an ATV guy to do a property on the east side if anyone has someone with room in their schedule.


----------



## EWSplow

So, is anyone seeing any precipitation?


----------



## Nero

That's a negative, Playing the Blues over here.


----------



## EWSplow

Same by the lake. 
I'm seeing a mix on radar in the southwest corner of the state. We're planning to pre salt around 11. Temperature is still 35.


----------



## erkoehler

You guys seeing anything up there? Watching radar for N. il seems to be breaking up around us. 

Temp is already 30/31 degrees.


----------



## EWSplow

We salted late last night / early this morning, but the temperature didn't get below freezing near the lake. Winter mix this afternoon with colder temperature tonight. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Longae29

Seems like there's some drying of surfaces, truck says 34* in Brookfield, maybe everything's going to dry before it gets a chance to freeze? Anybody finding any slippery spots, checked a couple buildings with north facing entrances nothing slippery so far, left the temp gun at the office probably stop and grab it.


----------



## dieselboy01

This morning Waterford had some slick spots. Racine was just wet. Everything by me seems to just be wet right now. I'll check a few places in the morning but I don't think anything going to freeze.


----------



## EWSplow

Anyone seeing any slick spots? Frost on everything near the lake.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I haven't found any, check some lots, a few spots have white hair but still are t slippery. Yet...


----------



## EWSplow

Dusting of snow in Bay View and 3rd ward. Doesn't seem to be any ice under it. East side of Milwaukee clear.


----------



## Nero

Seems to me we should be going back to Lawn Site.


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe salting tomorrow morning?


----------



## EWSplow

Oops, Wednesday morning.


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1900430 said:


> Oops, Wednesday morning.


Hopefully!!!


----------



## gd8boltman

dieselboy01;1900469 said:


> Hopefully!!!


doubtful... winds will dry everything.


----------



## motoxguy

Very unlikely just seen the weather and the rest of the week looks dry as well


----------



## Longae29

Wonder what the lack of snow and ice this month is going to do to middle mans salt prices.


----------



## motoxguy

I thought exactly the same thing pre season when I went past birch wood and seen the mountain of salt they had and if you didn't buy by November 15 they were charging $200 per ton


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1901084 said:


> Wonder what the lack of snow and ice this month is going to do to middle mans salt prices.


I was wondering the same thing. We picked up a few new accounts after we had our salt shed filled and thought I should get more before the price increase. Now I'm having second thoughts as to weather we even need more salt.


----------



## motoxguy

Morton salt this year told us we could only take A small fraction of the salt we had taken last year and in years past so we had bought our salt from another company this year where they're pricing was very competitive to what Morton was but I still bought our salt the other day from them and am now questioning why I had, as you couldn't put another grain of salt in our bins


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1901093 said:


> I thought exactly the same thing pre season when I went past birch wood and seen the mountain of salt they had and if you didn't buy by November 15 they were charging $200 per ton


You mean contractor garage? "Not affiliated with Birchwood™" LOL.

Only time will tell... Our trucks not hauling to munis anymore since they're all completely full...


----------



## motoxguy

December has usually been one of our better months i wonder if this dry spell will keep up. I remember seeing earlier this fall a farmers almanac saying it would be cold but not much snow


----------



## EWSplow

I saw a live caterpillar today with more brown than black. I can't remember what that's supposed to mean. Lol


----------



## motoxguy

I stopped at birchwood equipment one day and they had told me there was new ownership for the store that Chinese investment group had bought it out lol and Birchwood was going to work on growing their company and both landscaping and snow


----------



## motoxguy

I think it means the Catapillar is lucky to still be alive Lol


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1901108 said:


> Morton salt this year told us we could only take A small fraction of the salt we had taken last year and in years past so we had bought our salt from another company this year where they're pricing was very competitive to what Morton was but I still bought our salt the other day from them and am now questioning why I had, as you couldn't put another grain of salt in our bins


I still don't understand why they cut everyone so short when their pile started the same size as every year, so everybody shops around and sources from elsewhere at the same or better price?? That doesn't make sense.... Most users of any size I've seen are packed full of salt.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1901122 said:


> I still don't understand why they cut everyone so short when their pile started the same size as every year, so everybody shops around and sources from elsewhere at the same or better price?? That doesn't make sense.... Most users of any size I've seen are packed full of salt.


when I bought bagged salt they told me that they were told what they have was all they'd get for the season. Gotta wonder if that's true?


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1901122 said:


> I still don't understand why they cut everyone so short when their pile started the same size as every year, so everybody shops around and sources from elsewhere at the same or better price?? That doesn't make sense.... Most users of any size I've seen are packed full of salt.


I was talking to the owner of the trucking company that does the stockpiling down at Jones island for all the salt companies and he had told me that there is 30% more salt this year than in past years. apparently Morton did a study and found it is cheaper to bring in the salt to Milwaukee versus Chicago so they are bringing it here in trucking it to the suburbs of Chicago. I find that hard to believe but it may be true


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1901127 said:


> I was talking to the owner of the trucking company that does the stockpiling down at Jones island for all the salt companies and he had told me that there is 30% more salt this year than in past years. apparently Morton did a study and found it is cheaper to bring in the salt to Milwaukee versus Chicago so they are bringing it here in trucking it to the suburbs of Chicago. I find that hard to believe but it may be true


I think the salt business is like the oil business, create a bunch of panic and drive up the prices.


----------



## Longae29

I recall hearing that as well....but why cut the milwaukee customers so short? I assume you got 20%? Thats what we got.....Chicago Morton customers paying that much more per ton?


----------



## motoxguy

It's exactly what it is, I can only imagine the company we had boughten our salt from this year has made a fortune I know quite a few people that had bought from him


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1901136 said:


> I recall hearing that as well....but why cut the milwaukee customers so short? I assume you got 20%? Thats what we got.....Chicago Morton customers paying that much more per ton?


I check prices from the middle man and I think Chicago prices are less. 
I do know that there's a steady stream of trucks leaving the island in the morning and heading south on 94.


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1901139 said:


> It's exactly what it is, I can only imagine the company we had boughten our salt from this year has made a fortune I know quite a few people that had bought from him


one broker told me there's no salt in Wisconsin, so it all comes from Illinois. 
Maybe they truck it down there, sell it to us and truck it back. That would surely drive up the prices, since the trucking cost they quoted from Illinois wa $600 per quad.


----------



## motoxguy

Yeah we only get 20% as well, maybe their pricing didn't go up as much as it would have since they figure it is cheaper to bring it here. When you look at the price of trucking and lack of trucks I have a hard time seeing that is true tho. That and you cannot run quad axles down in Illinois only tractor-trailers or tri axles


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1901150 said:


> Yeah we only get 20% as well, maybe their pricing didn't go up as much as it would have since they figure it is cheaper to bring it here. When you look at the price of trucking and lack of trucks I have a hard time seeing that is true tho. That and you cannot run quad axles down in Illinois only tractor-trailers or tri axles


Who knows. It may have been trailer. Either way it smells like fish. Lol


----------



## motoxguy

EWSplow;1901147 said:


> one broker told me there's no salt in Wisconsin, so it all comes from Illinois.
> Maybe they truck it down there, sell it to us and truck it back. That would surely drive up the prices, since the trucking cost they quoted from Illinois wa $600 per quad.


That does not make any sense there is no way they are driving up and down I 94 aimlessly between Chicago and Milwaukee to shuffle around salt. I just received five loads last week from Jones island there is plenty of salt down there.


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1901150 said:


> Yeah we only get 20% as well, maybe their pricing didn't go up as much as it would have since they figure it is cheaper to bring it here. When you look at the price of trucking and lack of trucks I have a hard time seeing that is true tho. That and you cannot run quad axles down in Illinois only tractor-trailers or tri axles


Maybe they're only going to Russell road on the state line.


----------



## motoxguy

Do you know how many private contractors there are down in Racine and Kenosha counties and farther west in walworth county then the municipalities and the counties that use salt? ALOT! That and there is a truck shortage due to the zoo interchange project because many of the quad axles make quite a bit more money working for the contractors versus hauling salt so a lot of counties and municipalities we're not able to completely fill their bins up like they would Have liked to


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1901155 said:


> That does not make any sense there is no way they are driving up and down I 94 aimlessly between Chicago and Milwaukee to shuffle around salt. I just received five loads last week from Jones island there is plenty of salt down there.


I agree, but if you buy from a middle man, who knows. 
My bagged salt was all From Kansas.


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1901176 said:


> Do you know how many private contractors there are down in Racine and Kenosha counties and farther west in walworth county then the municipalities and the counties that use salt? ALOT! That and there is a truck shortage due to the zoo interchange project because many of the quad axles make quite a bit more money working for the contractors versus hauling salt so a lot of counties and municipalities we're not able to completely fill their bins up like they would Have liked to


that's what I thought until you mentioned that they were trucking from Milwaukee to Illinois. It's probably easier to get out of Milwaukee than Chicago and the canal on the Illinois river is closed for the season.


----------



## brewcity

Looks like we may get a salting tonight.


----------



## Longae29

brewcity;1902111 said:


> Looks like we may get a salting tonight.


I'd love to be proven wrong but I have a hard time seeing that. Pavement is 36-38 degrees, not much more moisture coming and wind is kicking up.


----------



## dieselboy01

All the lots i drove past tonight are bone dry. The wind did a good job drying out everything.


----------



## EWSplow

Dry at the lake. Nothing coming anytime soon.


----------



## RichG53

Possibly next week.. Needs to be watched..


----------



## Longae29

Sounds interesting anyway....but its a week away....

BY THIS TIME COLDER AIR WILL LIKELY BE DRAWN INTO ALL OF SRN WI AS
THIS LOW WINDS UP TO OUR EAST PER GFS OR SOUTHEAST PER ECMWF. WILL
BE INTERESTING TO WATCH HOW MODELS HANDLE THIS SECONDARY LOW OVER
THE NEXT SEVERAL MODEL RUNS.


----------



## motoxguy

Wouldn't mind getting a nice dump next week right before Christmas


----------



## motoxguy

Wouldn't mind getting a nice dump next week right before Christmas plus wanna try out the new sled!


----------



## EWSplow

Sounds icy on the northwest side of Milwaukee. 
Anyone seeing freezing drizzle near Shorewood/ whitefish bay?


----------



## Longae29

According to traffic cams it is. How's bayview downtown?


----------



## EWSplow

Dry downtown, Bayview and in racine county. I'm thinking about sending the sidewalk crew out to start walks and give an update.


----------



## Longae29

There was some light snow at our shop in Waukesha not enough to make anything slippery


----------



## Nero

Accident on Brown Deer Road and highway 57 slippery icy roads.


----------



## EWSplow

Weird weather. 
I'll update the eastern conditions in an hour or so.


----------



## motoxguy

Wow I've been in Muskego all day and been outside never seen a snowflake or any freezing precip


----------



## EWSplow

Dry on the east side and in Shorewood. Still a freezing rain advisory until 3:00.


----------



## Longae29

Men.Falls had slippery areas. 124thcapitol dry


----------



## EWSplow

Crazy. That stuff doesn't show up on the radar either.


----------



## EWSplow

There's very fine pellets falling in kansasville.


----------



## EWSplow

Just drove back from kansasville. Light mist in racine county, nothing by the time I got to oak Creek.


----------



## dieselboy01

Can anyone give me an ice report from Racine? Around Hwy 20 and Hwy 32?


----------



## EWSplow

The mist seemed to be lighter as I went east on 20, but that was 4 hours ago. Didn't see anything on the weather, other than whatever precipitation there was had already moved out.


----------



## dieselboy01

OK, thank you!


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like we will not get much out of the Christmas week storm plus our temperatures are looking to be warm on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Longae29

http://tswails.com/uploads/2014/12/1-gfs-snow-tight-sat-am.png

Hopefully this is just an outlier and now what actually happens.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1905699 said:


> http://tswails.com/uploads/2014/12/1-gfs-snow-tight-sat-am.png
> 
> Hopefully this is just an outlier and now what actually happens.


 What day is that for?


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1905699 said:


> http://tswails.com/uploads/2014/12/1-gfs-snow-tight-sat-am.png
> 
> Hopefully this is just an outlier and now what actually happens.


We only get events on holidays.
Looks like it will be too warm for snow, probably more rain than snow.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1905759 said:


> What day is that for?


Through the 26th....only one model though several days away


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the 1st significant temperature drop isn't until midnight Christmas eve. The winds also don't go northwest until Christmas eve. At this point, it looks like salting Christmas eve. T really don't want to get everyone out early Christmas morning to clear snow anyway.


----------



## motoxguy

NOAA now saying maybe inch to inch and a half of snow Christmas eve into Christmas day while the local forecasters are saying half inch or less. We haven't had much snow lately and I am not going to cry if we don't get snow on Christmas since half my guys are not available


----------



## EWSplow

Most of my accounts are near the lake. We'll be lucky to see any snow. It might dry up before the temperature drops to freezing. At best, a salting Christmas Eve.


----------



## Longae29

Seems like from what ive heard closer to the lake has the best chance. I don't want to work on Christmas either but if its overnight while everyone else is sleeping no big deal I guess.


----------



## EWSplow

The best chance of precipitation might be near the lake, but the temperature will also be higher near the lake. 
I agree, if it happens, let's get it done late Christmas Eve/ early Christmas morning after the last minute shoppers and everyone can still enjoy Christmas.


----------



## KJ Cramer

If it's got to happen during the holidays, the timing seems to be ok, more of the snow falling later in the day and be done by late night early am and everyone can be home for family time Christmas day. However, I'd prefer it didn't happen at all tomorrow or the next, I'd rather be with family.


----------



## KJ Cramer

On top of that, slush isn't much fun to push either. With temps they are currently predicting it seems more water than snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13

1-2 inches on the grass.....


----------



## brewcity

SnowMatt13;1908853 said:


> 1-2 inches on the grass.....


Now we have a winter weather advisory


----------



## motoxguy

It seems like anytime there is a chance for snow now we are getting a winter weather advisory. I think the term winter weather advisory is overused


----------



## Nero

They have to make it sound like they have a real job when there's not much weather changes. LOL..


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1909136 said:


> It seems like anytime there is a chance for snow now we are getting a winter weather advisory. I think the term winter weather advisory is overused


I think the advisory is to heighten public awareness....in tomorrows example with all the travel, etc the more people that can plan ahead the better. If it is going to affect rush hours or holidays I think they are a little more liberal in issuing one.


----------



## Nero

And with wind directions changing around the lake it could be hard to predict.


----------



## EWSplow

Sounds like sloppy crap. I'm hoping to be done by early evening, but I'm not sure that's going to happen. Hopefully, there's no traffic downtown. 
With the higher temperature, it could still be just salting. 
Either way, sounds sloppy if you need to get on the freeway.


----------



## motoxguy

All of our accounts are closed and am considering just leaving it till Thursday night since it is supposed to be 36 and sunny and would most likely melt on its own and what ever if any is left salt away. I guess we will see how much falls


----------



## EWSplow

Most of our commercial stuff will be closed by 5 tomorrow night, but if we're going out to do the multifamily and residential accounts, I'd rather just hit them all and be done. Also, there's the liability of icy walks, lots etc.


----------



## Longae29

We will only do what will be open late tomorrow... Unfortunately that includes 3 lrg sites open til 10, couple churches and a few mixed use with residents, the rest we will leave and see what melts on Christmas, 38 sunny, then do what we need to Thursday night.


----------



## Nero

Fox 6 News just stated 1" or less in my area.


----------



## Nero

Fox6 news just stated 1" or less for tomorrow.


----------



## Longae29

So did 12...both are saying models trending to southeast


----------



## Nero

Sorry about the copy.


----------



## EWSplow

NOAA is already talking about lifting the advisory.


----------



## motoxguy

As of this morning noaa has canceled the weather advisory and now are saying little to any accumulation and that's ok with me. Have a good Christmas everyone!


----------



## Nero

Thanks, Have a Good Christmas as well.


----------



## EWSplow

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## dieselboy01

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## gd8boltman

Anyone remember the last December where you did not plow, shovel or salt etc even one time? I do not recall one right now..


----------



## mklawnman

Off hand I can't remember but we had a few salt runs this month but no plowings. Seems mother nature switched november and December around, had two plowing events and a few salting events in November. Hope this trend changes soon, crazy how last year was to what we are at right now.


----------



## motoxguy

mklawnman;1913176 said:


> Off hand I can't remember but we had a few salt runs this month but no plowings. Seems mother nature switched november and December around, had two plowing events and a few salting events in November. Hope this trend changes soon, crazy how last year was to what we are at right now.


I remember reading earlier this fall the farmers almanac and it said Chicago would struggle to get 30" and had Milwaukee highlighted as well in that area. There still is a lot of winter left although I dont think it will be anything special. i just hope we can get out enough to burn up our salt


----------



## dieselboy01

I had another plower tell me today that if we didn't get any significant snow this month that the price of salt was going to drop, a lot. Anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## EWSplow

gd8boltman;1913154 said:


> Anyone remember the last December where you did not plow, shovel or salt etc even one time? I do not recall one right now..


We salted twice this month, but the second time was just a few properties and as it turned out, we didn't need to.

It looks like we could get something the end of this week. Does everyone still remember how to plow?


----------



## mklawnman

I think I will have to dust off my plow which hasn't been run in a month now. Been taking it off when I go out salting. Hopefully this system doesn't miss us this weekend and we get some snow.


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;1913989 said:


> We salted twice this month, but the second time was just a few properties and as it turned out, we didn't need to.
> 
> It looks like we could get something the end of this week. Does everyone still remember how to plow?


??still thinking?? isn't that something that happened last season?


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1913547 said:


> I had another plower tell me today that if we didn't get any significant snow this month that the price of salt was going to drop, a lot. Anyone hear anything about this?


Maybe. Mortons salt shed in Chicago collapsed and buried a bunch of cars.


----------



## onsight

Happy New Year to everyone. Hopefully Saturday night we will see a nice 3-4 inch snowfall so we can get back into making some money. Would be a nice way to start the new year.


----------



## EWSplow

Happy New year everyone!
Even though December was way below average, the totals for 2014 were great.
I hope the snow coming Saturday brings a good start to 2015 and is not another teaser.


----------



## jgoetter1

Saturday is looking more like a rain/snow mix


----------



## EWSplow

It looks that way, especially near the lake.


----------



## EWSplow

We have 1/2" in Bay View and still snowing pretty good. Wet snow, but it's accumulating.


----------



## dieselboy01

We have a little less then an inch in Burlington, Racine had a little over an inch.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like everything from the airport to Shorewood has about 1"-1-1/4". Some maybe 1-1/2". Raining now.


----------



## jgoetter1

1" - 1 1/2" in Germantown


----------



## EWSplow

The temperature is just above freezing and it's snowing steadily near the lake. Maybe it won't rain and continue to snow? I purposely didn't salt my walks at home and it isn't melting on contact.


----------



## EWSplow

Well, that was interesting. The forecast was for the snow to stop around 9 am, which it did, then started to snow again an hour later. I'm trying to decide weather to clean up this evening, or wait to see what drifts by morning.


----------



## Nero

Did you start about 9:00 as well? and when did you end? if your roof's on your businesses are blowing snow you may be better waiting till this late evening or Monday morning like me.


----------



## Nero

Well.. at least we got something. lol.


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1918376 said:


> Did you start about 9:00 as well? and when did you end?


I did one downtown at 7:30, before the lot filled. Finished in Shorewood around 8:30. Then worked my way south, finished in Bay View at 3:00.
My sidewalk crew did some commercial walks in Bay View around 7:30 and there's a few areas with snow on them.


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1918376 said:


> Did you start about 9:00 as well? and when did you end? if your roof's on your businesses are blowing snow you may be better waiting till this late evening or Monday morning like me.


That's Probably what we'll do, but I've got one women in a high rent condo on the east side who expects pefection. LOL. I had to go there last night at 8 to resalt the walks, because there was a little freezing drizzle. I told the sidewalk guy to salt heavily, so we'll see.


----------



## Nero

Well..I just came back from redoing a few of them. it seems like only the ones that I started early needed little cleanup.


----------



## Nero

-6 degrees BURR..


----------



## EWSplow

Just watched fox 6. No snow until Thursday. Watching tmj 4. snow in forecast for tonight. NOAA still has 2" in forecast for tonight. I guess we just get up early and see what it looks like.


----------



## lawnlandscape

Just watched the video on fox 6, they say 2-3" in milwaukee, more to the south, less to the north for tonight.


----------



## EWSplow

Just saw 1-2" on tmj forecast. Better timing than yesterday too. Done by 3 am.


----------



## lawnlandscape

EWSplow;1919267 said:


> Just saw 1-2" on tmj forecast. Better timing than yesterday too. Done by 3 am.


3am or before and we are all good contractors. 3am or after and we are all bad bad bad.


----------



## motoxguy

Let's hope this snow ends sooner then later today unlike Sunday where it was supposed to be done by 8 and went till 130


----------



## dieselboy01

The last Fox6 podcast I saw said the snow was ending around 2am. Hopefully they will update the podcast soon.


----------



## Nero

lawnlandscape;1919272 said:


> 3am or before and we are all good contractors. 3am or after and we are all bad bad bad.


LOL...so true.


----------



## EWSplow

lawnlandscape;1919272 said:


> 3am or before and we are all good contractors. 3am or after and we are all bad bad bad.


well, today we should all look like good contractors. Easy morning.


----------



## EWSplow

It's even warm enough for sodium chloride to work.


----------



## Nero

All went well on this side.


----------



## Nero

What did you guys get regarding South Milwaukee snow accumulation. Here on the North side we probably only got about 1" to 1.5" clients still wanted plowing due to the cold weather coming.


----------



## SnowMatt13

2" right at the border.


----------



## Longae29

Gonna be a brisk one tonight!


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1920606 said:


> What did you guys get regarding South Milwaukee snow accumulation. Here on the North side we probably only got about 1" to 1.5" clients still wanted plowing due to the cold weather coming.


We had 1"-1/4" in Bay View. It looked like just barely an inch on the east side. 
We did all of our 1" accounts.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1920844 said:


> Gonna be a brisk one tonight!


It looks like a good day to get caught up on work in the office.


----------



## motoxguy

The plus side is tomorrow's storm ends by 9 PM the downside is it is going to be super windy so is it even worth plowing right away or just wait till 2 AM so you don't have to go back out for drifting


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1921641 said:


> The plus side is tomorrow's storm ends by 9 PM the downside is it is going to be super windy so is it even worth plowing right away or just wait till 2 AM so you don't have to go back out for drifting


I looked at the forecast and was wondering the same thing. Sounds like it will be windy and drifting. I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1921641 said:


> The plus side is tomorrow's storm ends by 9 PM the downside is it is going to be super windy so is it even worth plowing right away or just wait till 2 AM so you don't have to go back out for drifting


I'm thinking get everything cleared but maybe not salt right away? Salt is just going to be a sponge collecting the snow and not melting anything.... Then going back around after the snow has blown and clean up. Never easy is it? Poor timing, super cold, blowing. Ugh.


----------



## motoxguy

I'd assume just clean it once and be done go out at 2am and itll be good, it's gona be cold for the sidewalk guys but it is what it is


----------



## EWSplow

It all depends on the amount and timing. 
On WISN this morning, the forecast was 2-3".
NOAA has us at 3.5" between 10 this morning and midnight. 
If there's 2" by 5pm, some places will need to get cleaned out so people can get home.


----------



## EWSplow

Looking at the radar, it looks like Madison is just starting to get snow.


----------



## Longae29

Noaa posted on Facebook should arrive in Milwaukee around about noon. 2-4" by early evening 10-20 mph winds after.


----------



## EWSplow

According to the radar on weather underground, it looked like the snow had already moved the Iowa, but the guys in Dubuque said it hasn't hit them yet and their forecast is for 1.5"


----------



## EWSplow

It's been snowing in Madison for 1/2 hour or so. Not sure how it missed Dubuque?


----------



## Longae29

Fired up pretty quick here in Waukesha


----------



## EWSplow

10 minutes after your post, it started in Bay View.


----------



## jgoetter1

About an inch here in Germantown. Radar has it breaking up for some time with a large swath behind it. It appears as though the majority may be to the north.


----------



## EWSplow

Actually, it looks heavier south, going through Rockford. Maybe Kenosha County will get more. 
It looks like the second band of snow is coming soon. The same thing happened in Madison earlier. 
There's only about 1/2" in Bay View so far.


----------



## EWSplow

I can't remember the last time I worked so hard for 4" of snow. But, 75% of our properties were done twice. A fair amount of drifting in some areas.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1923630 said:


> I can't remember the last time I worked so hard for 4" of snow. But, 75% of our properties were done twice. A fair amount of drifting in some areas.


Its been a long 7 days. Plowing salting cleaning up, one night of hauling... Doing some cleaning up and hauling tomorrow/tomorrow night


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like the forecast will be dry all week other than a possible chance for lake effect snow for Racine and Kenosha counties Monday night


----------



## dieselboy01

A trace to .5" from that lake effect according to Fox6.


----------



## Longae29

I have a guy that lives in cudahy, got him on snow watch tonight, he says nothing so far even though radar shows it


----------



## onsight

Just talked to my mom - 6th and Howard area - nothing there either.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Barely a dusting, treated surfaces have nothing, in pleasant prairie


----------



## Nero

About .5" so far.


----------



## dieselboy01

Racine was just a dusting to .5" 50% of my lots were black when I got there.


----------



## jgoetter1

At least an inch in Germantown and Brookfield - their forecasts are useless


----------



## EWSplow

Less than an inch in Bay View. Checked all our properties early this morning and they were just wet.
It was coming down pretty good in Racine county this afternoon for a bit.


----------



## motoxguy

Has anyone seen the prices of salt from any of the local landscapers have and they began to drop the prices. Due to a slow winter and get rid of the salt?


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1930300 said:


> Has anyone seen the prices of salt from any of the local landscapers have and he began to drop the prices. Due to a slow winter and get rid of the salt


Not really, but I might need some if anyone is getting rid of some. 
I picked up several extra accounts in December.


----------



## Longae29

Getting a lot cheaper by the day on CL


----------



## lawnlandscape

EWSplow;1930304 said:


> Not really, but I might need some if anyone is getting rid of some.
> I picked up several extra accounts in December.


You looking for bulk or bagged?


----------



## EWSplow

lawnlandscape;1930404 said:


> You looking for bulk or bagged?


Probably both bagged and bulk. Let me know if you think you have excess.


----------



## lawnlandscape

This is my posting.

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/grd/4850584884.html

Problem is I am in Sheboygan, and can't ship it.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I might have some pallets but want to wait til February to say if I have extra or not.


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe an inch tonight?
Snowing now, but too warm to stick.


----------



## dieselboy01

Did anyone register for the Conex 2015 show online? The directions say to print the page with the embedded barcodes but when I printed the page no barcode showed up. Did anyone else have this happen?


----------



## lawnlandscape

Was expecting an inch in Sheboygan based on forecasts.. doesn't look like its going to make it unless something back builds that I am not seeing.


----------



## Nero

dieselboy01;1932352 said:


> Did anyone register for the Conex 2015 show online? The directions say to print the page with the embedded barcodes but when I printed the page no barcode showed up. Did anyone else have this happen?


Yes I did, I have no barcode as well. Do have a registered ID #. I think that is what is needed.


----------



## lawnlandscape

Fox 6 News just reported that the city of Sheboygan got over an inch so far. Made me get out of bed..... I am in Downtown Sheboygan and there is currently a dusting....


----------



## Nero

We are at 33 degrees and had a dusting earlier that has melted as of now.

Hope you do better.


----------



## EWSplow

Not even a dusting here. Wet roads and walks.


----------



## dieselboy01

Nero;1932890 said:


> Yes I did, I have no barcode as well. Do have a registered ID #. I think that is what is needed.


Ok, thank you, tha'ts what I have also.


----------



## EWSplow

A little snow in the forecast every day, but it's too warm by the lake. 
Maybe by the end of the week we'll be salting?


----------



## KJ Cramer

That's what I was thinking, to warm near lake. They are currently predicting an inch tonight here, but I'm very uncertain, maybe maybe not??? This morning they were all reporting a dusting up to an inch and we had nothing but wet pavement. Who knows.


----------



## EWSplow

KJ Cramer;1931033 said:


> I might have some pallets but want to wait til February to say if I have extra or not.


February is in 11 days. If this weather keeps continues, I may not need any additional salt.


----------



## dieselboy01

We just had a dusting in Racine this morning. A little salt took care of everything. I'm guessing the same for tomorrow.


----------



## gd8boltman

dieselboy01;1933641 said:


> We just had a dusting in Racine this morning. A little salt took care of everything. I'm guessing the same for tomorrow.


parking lots are turning to ice near Burlington


----------



## dieselboy01

gd8boltman;1933968 said:


> parking lots are turning to ice near Burlington


There were a few slick spots around town, but my lots were good. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe a little freezing drizzle tomorrow night?
I just drove past a few of our properties and there's still salt from yesterday. Unless it rains and washes it away, we may not need to salt.
The official was 1" in Milwaukee yesterday, but we had a couple at 1-1/4". I actually scraped a could lots off before salting.


----------



## lawnlandscape

Ready for Sunday!??!!?


----------



## EWSplow

2-3" with lake enhancement. I like it.


----------



## Nero

Bring it on!


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like it could be a double header on some of our commercial properties that are open Sunday. Maybe Sunday morning and Monday morning?


----------



## Longae29

Tonight would have been a nice little bonus if there was any ground truth to the radar...I saw 1 flake, I think.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1936802 said:


> Tonight would have been a nice little bonus if there was any ground truth to the radar...I saw 1 flake, I think.


I thought we might actually get a little freezing drizzle, but it doesn't appear so.


----------



## Longae29

I was out and about and I had freezing rain for 2-3 seconds


----------



## EWSplow

Now it looks like that clipper is tracking a little further south. It looks like we'll only get around 1-1/2" Sunday and less than an inch Monday. The looks like Chicago will get 3" Sunday. I guess we'll know more tonight.


----------



## Longae29

As long as its 1.0+ tonight and something at all Monday,fine with me....


----------



## EWSplow

About 20% of our stuff is 1.5" and 10% is 2" trigger, so I'm hoping for at least 1.5" on Sunday.


----------



## motoxguy

I was just on NWS website and it is showing a half inch or less tonight and a half inch or less tomorrow looks like it'll probably just be a Salt run tomorrow morning. I also seen channel 12 saying inch or less because the system is tracking farther south now


----------



## lawnlandscape

Looks like its going to completely miss Sheboygan now.  enjoy it.


----------



## Longae29

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-88.2073&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical

.7? Weak.


----------



## onsight

Yup - looks like another miss. Hopefully get a salting out of it.


----------



## EWSplow

Just a dusting. Most treated areas are clear. Maybe a freezing mix tomorrow?


----------



## dieselboy01

Real light dusting in Racine a little salt took care of everything.


----------



## EWSplow

Snowing pretty good with big flakes near the lake.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Been snowing in kansasville area for last hour or so, not really a whole lot accumulating maybe .25" on untreated surfaces. With the amount of salt laid down yesterday I'm thinking I'm ok until at least right before all the crazies want to go home.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like 1/2" on untreated walks. Just a dusting on treated walks. Someone told me there's sleet coming down on 94 west of hwy 26. I think we're salting before it gets icy.


----------



## EWSplow

The forecast at 6 was still less than an inch. It certainly looks like we're at an inch already and still snowing down town and on the east side. 
What's going on away from the lake?


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Got 2-3 in Oshkosh. Happy enough to go push some piles.


----------



## gd8boltman

EWSplow;1939782 said:


> The forecast at 6 was still less than an inch. It certainly looks like we're at an inch already and still snowing down town and on the east side.
> What's going on away from the lake?


About 1" in the last hour near burlington. Another hour like the last we will get a push and a salting.


----------



## Nero

Got about 1" as well.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Lucky if I got 3/4" in kansasville on my untreated gravel drive. Probably only 1/2" in Kenosha, although hard to say with the residual salt from Sunday.


----------



## Longae29

We got out early tonight. Haven't been home this early on a snow event in a long time. Lots are all wet with just salt.


----------



## motoxguy

Accuwrong saying 4-8" Saturda into Sunday for Waukesha I dont think that will happen


----------



## motoxguy

Accuwrong saying 4-8" Saturda into Sunday for Waukesha I dont think that will happen


----------



## Longae29

Couldn't ask for a better time for a "bigger" snowfall, leave the closed stuff sit Sunday and take care of places that are open and have plenty of time to have everything done by Monday am....if the timing stays like they have now...


----------



## motoxguy

You would think that the local forecasters would have their panties in a bundle over this and that's all they would be talking about. I seen on one of the channels they were predicting 2 to 4 inches


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1941305 said:


> You would think that the local forecasters would have their panties in a bundle over this and that's all they would be talking about. I seen on one of the channels they were predicting 2 to 4 inches


I heard the typical "stay tuned to later forecasts" and "one to keep an eye on" they'll have a good handle on it around midday Sunday. Its been a tough year to rely on forecasts, at all.


----------



## motoxguy

Just watched fox 6 noon forecast and they said it may completly miss us


----------



## mklawnman

Sounds like this seasons forecasts have been all over the place so each station is taking the models differently and running with what they see happening. 
Channel 4 said at noon 2-4" total as of now but said keep up with the forecast. I could see this go both ways just how this year has gone. 
Guess we will know more by Friday, but look what happened the other weekend when they said we were suppose to get 2" of snow, they dropped the forecast totals 3 times to where we didn't have to do much at all.


----------



## dieselboy01

These Saturday into Sunday snow storms are getting old. I have two churches and one store that all open at 9am. Sundays are the worst day for snow for me.


----------



## mklawnman

These storms over the weekend suck for some of our accounts because we do some apartments and condo's and a lot of people don't move, so we have to come back and do a full cleanup on Monday.


----------



## Longae29

Latest models are down to squat for the weekend event. Still looks like a nice salt run early am tomorrow


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm really starting to like the early salt runs, easy money payup


----------



## EWSplow

If only we could see into the future. 
I'm getting a little tired of getting up in the wee hours, seeing nothing, then sending out texts telling people to go back to sleep.i guess we'll see what happens after midnight (once again).


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1941504 said:


> Latest models are down to squat for the weekend event. Still looks like a nice salt run early am tomorrow


Where did you see that? It sounds like tonight's precipitation will be fairly light as well but that's fine with me


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1941621 said:


> Where did you see that? It sounds like tonight's precipitation will be fairly light as well but that's fine with me


 I follow this guys blog, out of Iowa, but helpful nonetheless http://tswails.com/you-gotta-be-kidding-me


----------



## EWSplow

Doesn't look like anything on the radar moving our way tonight. A little action in northern Wisconsin going east and a little that might go south of us.


----------



## gd8boltman

EWSplow;1941735 said:


> Doesn't look like anything on the radar moving our way tonight. A little action in northern Wisconsin going east and a little that might go south of us.


Heading out to salt now.


----------



## dieselboy01

It just started raining here in Burlington. Fox 6 said wintery mix starting around midnight and ending around 9am with no real accumulation. We'll see what it's like in a few hours.


----------



## EWSplow

Too warm near the lake. Just a little wet.


----------



## dieselboy01

No ice or accumulation in Burlington.


----------



## EWSplow

Just saw a city salt truck, but so far no ice.


----------



## Longae29

Salted all our jobs...patchy slippery spots when "freezing rain" is in the forecast better safe than sorry...saw most companies of note out and about.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1942076 said:


> Salted all our jobs...patchy slippery spots when "freezing rain" is in the forecast better safe than sorry...saw most companies of note out and about.


I thought the same thing. Most of ours still had salt, but not enough if we get a freezing mix.


----------



## motoxguy

Has anyone seen the forecasted amounts for Sunday?


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1942481 said:


> Has anyone seen the forecasted amounts for Sunday?


the last forecast i saw was for an inch overnight Saturday night to Sunday morning and another inch throughout the day Sunday. Looks like it will wind down by 6 ish.


----------



## motoxguy

This morning I seen the news channel say 1 to 3 inches for Milwaukee and then another channel saying 5 to 7 inches. At least this is all happening on a Sunday where the majority of my accounts will be closed and I can just let the snowfall and clean it up once it's done


----------



## onsight

Sounds like there could be some lake enhancement with this one. Hopefully we at least get a full push on this one.


----------



## EWSplow

onsight;1943272 said:


> Sounds like there could be some lake enhancement with this one. Hopefully we at least get a full push on this one.


Just watched WTMJ weather. Maybe 6" by Sunday night.
NE wind all day Sunday, perfect for lake enhancement.


----------



## Longae29

Everybody ready? Its going to be ugly out there tomorrow


----------



## EWSplow

I contacted every commercial property with multiple businesses to see who's open and when. 
Also hauled the big 13 hp, 2 stage blower out and put a new battery in it. It rarely gets used. Everyone likes the little single stage blowers until it gets to heavy. 
I think we're looking at 7 or 8 am for the first round, at least on commercial and multifamily. 
Plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## dieselboy01

I called around too and none of my accounts in Racine are closing. Two churches and one store with 9am openings. Were heading out at 5, be on site at 6 and start pushing. This is going to be a long day. 

Now it looks like most of S.E. WI. is in the 8"+ zone.


----------



## EWSplow

Big increase in wind in the last couple hours. I see they've increased the totals to 8-12" for southern Milwaukee country and Kenosha and racine counties.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Tmj4 had us at 14.1 last night. I really hope this comes to an end by 2am so we can have everything cleaned up for tomorrow.


----------



## dieselboy01

I just finished round 1. It's hard to say how much has fallen. There is a lot of drifting. Done by 2am would be real nice!


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like the snow should start to end by 12am and lake effect done by 2am hopefully this holds true and the winds die down.


----------



## Nero

That's for sure the wind is bring down snow off the roofs on my accounts like you said I sure hope the wind settles down soon.


----------



## KJ Cramer

The wind is what is killing me, the volume of snow isn't really the problem but the damn wind... Blizzard warning extended another 3 hours...


----------



## EWSplow

Long day. Plowing since 6 and just got done. Did a round and a half. Some places needed the second round just so people could get home. Also bars. 
I had two places with 5' drifts. No exaggeration!


----------



## Nero

Just got done as well, this one was a little work out for me lol.but all went well no breakdowns thank God. gotta get some sleep now so I am ready for Tuesday event. Hope all went well & safe for the rest of you.


----------



## EWSplow

Nero;1946465 said:


> Just got done as well, this one was a little work out for me lol.but all went well no breakdowns thank God. gotta get some sleep now so I am ready for Tuesday event. Hope all went well & safe for the rest of you.


I wish I was done. Chasing after city plow all day today. My main sidewalk guy got sick after 2 hours, so putting out fires all day. Still need to dig out my house.


----------



## EWSplow

So, another 1-3" today? The last I saw was starting around 3 pm to midnight. Hopefully the timing works to just start at midnight.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I saw that too. I hope the residual salt holds the snow off til after rush hour. After Sunday and Monday's marathon I could do with just salt runs the rest of he season.


----------



## EWSplow

KJ Cramer;1947467 said:


> I saw that too. I hope the residual salt holds the snow off til after rush hour. After Sunday and Monday's marathon I could do with just salt runs the rest of he season.


I agree.

Although, a couple more 2" events would make up for the lousy December.

The city plows were out widening streets again last night, so I had a few blocked drives this morning. One had a solid 4' wall, because they used a loader.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Starting with some light flurries here in kansasville.


----------



## EWSplow

Snowing pretty good in Bay View. Hopefully, the salt holds until everyone goes home.


----------



## dieselboy01

We have about a half inch in Burlington already


----------



## jgoetter1

Just 1" here in Menomomonee Falls/Germantown. The forecast at 6pm was 2-4". Radar showing the system is through the area. Either it will redevelop or the weather guys are morons.


----------



## EWSplow

Has anyone heard the "official" snowfalls for last night? We had everything from barely an inch to almost 2". No drifting and very sporadic.


----------



## brewcity

EWSplow;1948622 said:


> Has anyone heard the "official" snowfalls for last night? We had everything from barely an inch to almost 2". No drifting and very sporadic.


official 2" at airport 2.1" at browndeer. Nws totals


----------



## EWSplow

News at noon said 1.5 at the airport. 
It doesn't really matter, because we go by what's on site, but always good to have an official measurement.


----------



## lawnlandscape

1.1 in Sheboygan


----------



## EWSplow

I'm looking for a sidewalk sub to finish out this season. If anyone knows anyone reliable and available, let me know.
After 3 years, my sidewalk guy vaporized on Monday. 
I pay per property and from what I've seen, above average. 
If we get an inch of snow, there are 16 properties. If two or more, 22 properties. One round can be done in 7-10 hours. 
Please don't tell me to look on Craigslist. I don't have time to weed through the replies.


----------



## EWSplow

The forecast is looking more like rain Saturday night and above freezing temps. I guess it will depend on pavement temps weather it freezes or not. It looks like there could be a little winter mix on Sunday and the temps will be lower. Maybe salting, maybe not?


----------



## lawnlandscape

I'm so disappointed.. On Wednesday everyone was thinking we were going to get 2 rounds of snow this weekend.


----------



## jgoetter1

EWSplow;1949028 said:


> I'm looking for a sidewalk sub to finish out this season. If anyone knows anyone reliable and available, let me know.
> After 3 years, my sidewalk guy vaporized on Monday.
> I pay per property and from what I've seen, above average.
> If we get an inch of snow, there are 16 properties. If two or more, 22 properties. One round can be done in 7-10 hours.
> Please don't tell me to look on Craigslist. I don't have time to weed through the replies.


Sorry to hear about your vaporized sidewalk sub. What pay do you offer for the 16 props?


----------



## motoxguy

Maybe a little Lake effect snow tonight? I hope we can get a salting have quite a bit of salt I'd like to burn up before the seasons done. I have a feeling March was going to be very mild


----------



## lawnlandscape

we are out salting now in Sheboygan. Has been misting on and off for the past couple hours and with the temperature falling things have gotten pretty slick


----------



## EWSplow

Mostly fog, maybe a slight mist near the lake. Salted 2 places this morning with freezing run off. With as warm as it was, I'm not sure if we'll be doing any salting tonight. I figured I'd wait to see what we might get in lake effect tonight.


----------



## Longae29

There does seem to be a slight mist, just checked the lot closest to my house, no slippery spots, and it's got north side of building pavement.


----------



## Snowman7

Have had a steady mist in the Pewaukee area for the last hour or soo. Freezing on windshield of truck havnt found any slippery spots yet though.


----------



## EWSplow

The last time I looked at the radar, it looked like all precipitation moved through. If you're getting a little mist west, it's probably not enough to show up on the radar.


----------



## Longae29

Check out @FOX6Weather's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564582969919418368


----------



## EWSplow

Just checked my untreated back walk and not freezing. The railings on my deck are.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1952299 said:


> Just checked my untreated back walk and not freezing. The railings on my deck are.


Just checked my untreated driveway super light mist falling but not slippery


----------



## EWSplow

More like a freezing fog near the lake. My truck windshield is glazed. 
I think I'm going to pull the trigger.


----------



## motoxguy

Was just in Muskego and there was a very fine mist at best with nothing freezing on a untreated driveway


----------



## Longae29

Mist seems to have stopped here in Greendale, just checked our closest lot, not slippery....


----------



## EWSplow

I'm checking downtown and the east side shortly. I'll update the conditions.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1952345 said:


> I'm checking downtown and the east side shortly. I'll update the conditions.


Much appreciated!


----------



## EWSplow

Anywhere there's run off and puddles are starting to freeze. Slight glazing on walks. Haven't seen any city salt trucks. 
I'm around water and Jackson now.


----------



## Longae29

Ugh, if we don't panicked phone calls will come at 6am, if we do someone will think were over servicing


----------



## EWSplow

I know the feeling far too well. 
Damned if you do, Damned if you don't.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Already salted everything this evening/night. If they complain oh well, it was my professional opinion that it needed to be done, don't like it find someone else.


----------



## EWSplow

I just got done. Noticed a few flurries while I was finishing the last one.


----------



## motoxguy

Did lot checks early this morning everything was very dry doesn't sound like tomorrow will be much of anything either


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1952759 said:


> Did lot checks early this morning everything was very dry doesn't sound like tomorrow will be much of anything either


I went out at 430ish it was either drying or wet with salt. Could use a couple light saltings...got one last hauling to do tonight, a large car dealership going to be one heck of an operation.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1952778 said:


> I went out at 430ish it was either drying or wet with salt. Could use a couple light saltings...got one last hauling to do tonight, a large car dealership going to be one heck of an operation.


Cool video u posted hopefully the dealership will move the cars to give you enough working room.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1952778 said:


> I went out at 430ish it was either drying or wet with salt. Could use a couple light saltings...got one last hauling to do tonight, a large car dealership going to be one heck of an operation.


Curiosity got the best of me. I had to check out your video. Nice!


----------



## EWSplow

What's in store for tonight? Early am salting?


----------



## EWSplow

Last Sunday/Monday's storm is a billing nightmare. I'm taking high and low depths and averaging each property. I bill at the end of the month, but by then everyone will forget what it was really like.
Anyone else bill per push with depth increases?


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1954640 said:


> Last Sunday/Monday's storm is a billing nightmare. I'm taking high and low depths and averaging each property. I bill at the end of the month, but by then everyone will forget what it was really like.
> Anyone else bill per push with depth increases?


Yep...we made it about 3/4 of the way through today, depends on how many times they got plowed, if they have an escalator, etc. "Billing accordingly"


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1954623 said:


> What's in store for tonight? Early am salting?


Midnight start for us I think.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1954670 said:


> Yep...we made it about 3/4 of the way through today, depends on how many times they got plowed, if they have an escalator, etc. "Billing accordingly"


Some people are so clueless, they had no idea we did 2 rounds on Sunday and a 3rd on Monday. My 1st "what time are you comimg" text was at 6:00 am Monday morning from a property that was one of the latest we did Sunday. It was brutal near the lake.


----------



## motoxguy

After just looking at radar it's looking very unlikely that we will get anything in the Waukesha/Milwaukee area. Everything that has came at us has been hitting the dry air and disapearing, and the bulk of the precipitation looked to be going north east


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1954874 said:


> After just looking at radar it's looking very unlikely that we will get anything in the Waukesha/Milwaukee area. Everything that has came at us has been hitting the dry air and disapearing, and the bulk of the precipitation looked to be going north east


Local guys all said the first batch was going to hit dry air but it was the second batch that was going to drop "something " I agree radar looks everything is north


----------



## Longae29

I'm hitting the road at 12 to check some sites Greendale/greenfield/Brookfield/tosa will report back, looks like a bunch of scattered stuff on radar...


----------



## gd8boltman

Longae29;1955090 said:


> I'm hitting the road at 12 to check some sites Greendale/greenfield/Brookfield/tosa will report back, looks like a bunch of scattered stuff on radar...


Nothing southeast. Going for a ride at 2


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;1955090 said:


> I'm hitting the road at 12 to check some sites Greendale/greenfield/Brookfield/tosa will report back, looks like a bunch of scattered stuff on radar...


Is there anything in the Brookfield/Tosa area


----------



## Longae29

Nothing from Greendale up to 124th& Capitol.


----------



## motoxguy

Nothing in Brookfield along Bluemound up to mayfair mall. There still is that little band of snow right now out towards Madison but I don't think we will get much if anything out of it that would require salt


----------



## Longae29

If what's gone through already hasn't dropped anything that little bit shouldn't either. I'd feel better about going back to bed and not worrying about it but we don't seem to have much residual salt left anywhwere


----------



## motoxguy

Yeah with my luck I will go home and go back to bed and we will get a quick quarter-inch out of it lol. The only Salt truck I had seen Was poblocki


----------



## Snowman7

Have light flurries in Sussex area right now. Untreated surfaces starting to see dusting


----------



## gd8boltman

Snowman7;1955173 said:


> Have light flurries in Sussex area right now. Untreated surfaces starting to see dusting


light dusting near burlington. Residual salt working and with temperature going up from here this morning we will be ok.


----------



## gd8boltman

gd8boltman;1955184 said:


> light dusting near burlington.
> Residual salt working and with temperature going up from here this morning we will be ok.


maybe an inch ish Friday during the day.


----------



## EWSplow

Wet at best dowtown.


----------



## motoxguy

Hopefully Friday morning snow will be a inch or less and we can presalt then just wrap around again and touch up anything with a little more salt if need be


----------



## Longae29

Same game tonight as last night? Although seems a little more likely.


----------



## motoxguy

I just seen the news and they said maybe couple flurries but no accumulation tonight the best chance would be Friday morning


----------



## Longae29

Getting very windy, if its just flurries its going to blow away before amounting to anything I'd think


----------



## EWSplow

The latest forecast is 1/4" today. I'm pretty sure any residual salt will take careof that.


----------



## Longae29

Anybody seeing anything from the evening ? Just checked closest lot to home in Greendale, nothing...


----------



## EWSplow

Flurries in bay view.


----------



## EWSplow

Zero accumulation on anything.i just did a quick drive by from bay view through downtown.


----------



## Longae29

Dry from Greendale up to 124th & capitol area. Looks like scattered stuff still on radar


----------



## motoxguy

I was just sitting here watching the news and they had said the light snow showers will continue through the morning as the cold front moves through but no accumulation is expected


----------



## KJ Cramer

The way this wind is blowing I doubt there will be any accumulations accept along the curb


----------



## EWSplow

Fortunately there's nothing. That wind really bites.


----------



## EWSplow

It's snowing pretty good in Bay View. What's everyone else seeing?
I was inside a shed for the last couple hours and came out to find snow. Looks like close to a half inch.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like it's done now. Checked a few, treated surfaces were pretty clear.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Light dusting in pleasant prairie, treated surfaces were pretty decent. Spread a little salt to keep the melting action going, doubt I'll need to do any more for this event.


----------



## EWSplow

Close to an inch on the east side. Still snowing a little. Our properties that had a salt on them now have some snow.


----------



## Longae29

Looks like full operation for us


----------



## EWSplow

Yup. Snowing pretty good downtown. 
I just did 3 multifamily before the lots filled.


----------



## EWSplow

When is this going to end? The lake effect snow sure is dragging out.


----------



## dieselboy01

Burlington has a fluffy half inch, heading to Racine now. The roads have a light dusting on them as well.


----------



## dieselboy01

Hwy 20 and 31 just a dusting, west of that on 20 has a fluffy .25"


----------



## EWSplow

Just a dusting in Bay View. Treated surfaces are clear.


----------



## motoxguy

Muskego had a solid covering on all the lots


----------



## Longae29

Salted all the lots this morning that didn't get done Sunday night...looks like another slight chance tonight...


----------



## motoxguy

Most of our lots had salt sitting on them from yesterday morning but we just sold to the lots as well it did not have anything and touch up salt on walks it was needed


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like an inch Saturday and another inch, or so by Sunday morning. 
Full run Saturday and Sunday?
Warmer too.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1961219 said:


> It looks like an inch Saturday and another inch, or so by Sunday morning.
> Full run Saturday and Sunday?
> Warmer too.


You sitting out tonight?


----------



## EWSplow

Waiting to see what develops tonight. It doesn't look like much. Maybe check drifting.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1961234 said:


> You sitting out tonight?


if you need a condition report, I have someone downtown til 9pm.


----------



## EWSplow

I didn't see that snow rolling through until watching the news just now. Nothing this far east yet..


----------



## Longae29

One of our guys around hwy100 & greenfield said salted areas still just wet...


----------



## EWSplow

It started snowing lightly downtown around 6:00. Just started lightly in bay view. 
Nothing accumulated. Just wet surfaces.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like it's more steady now.
Accumulating on parked cars. Wet walks downtown.
A dusting to 1/4" on my untread back walk. 
Damn, I didn't want to take a ride tonight, but I may need to. I've got 3 places that need constant attention (Two multifamily and one commercial open until 9).


----------



## EWSplow

It seems to be winding down now. 
No accumulation north of Locust and east of Holton. 
1/2" downtown and 1/2" in Bay View and 1/2" at the airport.
Almost an inch in Stallis?


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1961373 said:


> It seems to be winding down now.
> No accumulation north of Locust and east of Holton.
> 1/2" downtown and 1/2" in Bay View and 1/2" at the airport.
> Almost an inch in Stallis?


Thanks for the update...around an inch north side of new Berlin but then nothing Bluemound & Calhoun


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1961403 said:


> Thanks for the update...around an inch north side of new Berlin but then nothing Bluemound & Calhoun


crazy little band of snow. I think I'll rest and get out early am. Looks like a little salting should take care of things east of the freeway.


----------



## Longae29

Couple of us out checking finding a real mixed bag dry, dusted 1"+


----------



## motoxguy

Sure glad we went out early this morning and put more salt down where needed most properties in Brookfield and Wauwatosa were wet or spotty. Hopefully this was it for snow tonight so we don't have too much to do in the morning


----------



## EWSplow

Nothing on the east side. 
Dusting downtown, all lots clear. 
Icy walks (from people walking on them) and slushy lots in bay view. 
The untreated surfaces seemed better than the treated. They just had a dusting. 
I'm glad we blended calcium chloride with rock salt this morning. Everything cleared quickly.


----------



## EWSplow

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I'm working up the courage to leave the office.


----------



## EWSplow

So, it looks like less snow than the original forecast for today and the timing isn't good either. I was hoping for a later start and a little more snow for a late night/early morning start. Most of our lots and walks are white with salt. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## dieselboy01

Did they drop it further? Last I saw it was 1"-2"?


----------



## lawnlandscape

Looks like .5" now. I'm sick and tired of this god awful winter. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Longae29

NOAA still has just over an inch perfect fit me


----------



## lawnlandscape

NOAA has been terribly inaccurate this year and very slow to update. An inch would be nice though.


----------



## Longae29

lawnlandscape;1963869 said:


> NOAA has been terribly inaccurate this year and very slow to update. An inch would be nice though.


I agree I don't know whats up with that, having better luck following the local guys on Facebook and twitter this year.


----------



## EWSplow

Agreed, NOAA hasn't been good this year. 
I hate when the local forecasters say "some areas with more accumulation" on these light events, but give no inclination as to what areas. We spend more time checking and talking about it than actually servicing.


----------



## lawnlandscape

EWSplow;1963892 said:


> Agreed, NOAA hasn't been good this year.
> I hate when the local forecasters say "some areas with more accumulation" on these light events, but give no inclination as to what areas. We spend more time checking and talking about it than actually servicing.


I agree, I actually messaged Fox 6 News this year and asked if they could keep their forecasts up up to date. It was 11am during a snow event and they still had the video on their website from 8pm the evening before when I did it.

I also said that a lot of us in the snow removal industry rely on your forecasts and .5"-2" is not very helpful to us as many of us have zero tolerance, 1" and 2" triggers. lol. So I asked that they use their exact snow total maps more often on forecasts.

Like my opinion will matter to them tho. lol!


----------



## EWSplow

lawnlandscape;1963950 said:


> I agree, I actually messaged Fox 6 News this year and asked if they could keep their forecasts up up to date. It was 11am during a snow event and they still had the video on their website from 8pm the evening before when I did it.
> 
> I also said that a lot of us in the snow removal industry rely on your forecasts and .5"-2" is not very helpful to us as many of us have zero tolerance, 1" and 2" triggers. lol. So I asked that they use their exact snow total maps more often on forecasts.
> 
> Like my opinion will matter to them tho. lol!


Good luck with that.


----------



## motoxguy

Snowing pretty good in mukwanago,roads that haven't been salted have a coating


----------



## Longae29

Salted lots are still mainly wet. Adding more salt to the seasonals and high needs now.


----------



## EWSplow

All of our salted stuff just starting to get some snow accumulating. I'm still hoping to hold off on starting until tonight. I've gotta check 2 multifamily properties on the east side. I may need to salt them before people return home from work.


----------



## motoxguy

Our lots must of had a lot of residual salt sitting on them because they are spotty at best.


----------



## Longae29

Baden just said done by 330. NOAA has like another 1.5" wtf


----------



## KJ Cramer

I can't seem to find even a half accurate forecast this season, I watch 4,6,12 and 4 weather apps, and John dee, they all say different things


----------



## motoxguy

I watch channel 12 quite a bit and I feel like they are the most accurate i'm guessing the National Weather Service never updated their website if it still showing snow to keep going


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1964142 said:


> Baden just said done by 330. NOAA has like another 1.5" wtf


It looks like it's already winding down. My untreated walk has a dusting. 
I hope NOAA is right this time.


----------



## EWSplow

Our radar shows nothing coming, but there's a little snow in Minneapolis moving southeast. That must be the additional snow noaa has forecast for tonight.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow;1964213 said:


> Our radar shows nothing coming, but there's a little snow in Minneapolis moving southeast. That must be the additional snow noaa has forecast for tonight.


and that didn't amount to anything. i forgot how good salt works when it's 20 degrees.


----------



## motoxguy

Just seen the news looks like a half inch or less on Tuesday but with the amount of residual salt standing on my lots I doubt I'll half to do anything. They also said they are keeping there eye on a storm for Sunday but it's also supposed to be 35 degrees and they quickly followed it by saying it could just be rain. Not going to lie I'm sick of the cold and lack of winter im ready for spring and nice weather!


----------



## lawnlandscape

Yup, screw this winter


----------



## EWSplow

The cold weather and lack of snow is depressing. 
I've got enough salt for one more event and I'd like to use it up and be done.


----------



## lawnlandscape

I'm hoping there is going to be a hell of a lot more than one salting. We only used up half our salt this season.


----------



## EWSplow

lawnlandscape;1965738 said:


> I'm hoping there is going to be a hell of a lot more than one salting. We only used up half our salt this season.


ouch! That's as bad as not having enough.


----------



## motoxguy

Ya we are sitting on a lot of salt as well i hope to get a few more saltings this year b4 we are done If we didn't have to plow anymore I would be happy with that


----------



## lawnlandscape

I'm really still hoping for 2 or 3 2"+ runs yet


----------



## EWSplow

Last year we had an inch or so March 1st and I believe 2-3" March 4th. We're probably not done yet.


----------



## mklawnman

Sounds like something possible March 2nd, wet and heavy snow. All those frozen piles of snow might get added too, just have to be careful and not plow into those old piles too hard!!


----------



## Longae29

Maybe a salting on Tuesday? 

Agreed on the piles they are rock solid. We are supposed to move some tomorrow, hopefully that's possible


----------



## gd8boltman

Any one want to guess the number of plowing events and salting events between now and April 15th?

I'll start.

6 plowing events

8 salting events

Nothing scientific here, just guessing. .


----------



## lawnlandscape

I think that's very wishful thinking, but I'll personally hand you Benjamin as I kiss you on the check if your right.


----------



## gd8boltman

lawnlandscape;1966908 said:


> I think that's very wishful thinking, but I'll personally hand you Benjamin as I kiss you on the check if your right.


Let's put your guess on the list. ...


----------



## lawnlandscape

2-3 plowings 
6-7 salting
(But 2-3 of those saltings will be after the snow events)

So, 3-4 salt only runs.


----------



## EWSplow

With the weather the way it's been, I'd say 1 push and 3-4 salting. 
This wasn't our year.


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like a clipper tomorrow night and lake effect snow on Thursday


----------



## EWSplow

NOAA has a 40% chance of snow. However, they do show the wind going north, then northeast. That should help the likelihood of lake effect. They haven't been too accurate this year. Hopefully, this time their forecasting is lower than actual. 
With the amount of salt I saw sitting on some of our walks, we need a pretty good snowfall before we need to do anything.(New sidewalk guys)


----------



## motoxguy

On the 6 o'clock news channel 12 showed 1 to 3 inches going into Thursday afternoon with the Lake affect where channel 4 just said light snow showers no real accumulation so who knows. I hope we would get a saltng I don't feel like plowing tho


----------



## Longae29

I probably trust channel 12 the most. Been looking more and more for a paid weather service. I just have no idea if it's worth it not being in a "Chicago" or other "major" market.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1967669 said:


> I probably trust channel 12 the most. Been looking more and more for a paid weather service. I just have no idea if it's worth it not being in a "Chicago" or other "major" market.


any forecast from the guy in Iowa?


----------



## motoxguy

I trust channel 12 the most as well then 6 and I rarely watch channel 4. Both channel 6 and 12 said the same thing. I don't know if the paid forecast is really worth it or not, in my opinion Channel 12 has been pretty decent with there weather forecast then I use NWS and it always seems to work out. I couldn't see paying the extra money for the forecast since the weather such a crapshoot and I have never had it yet and have been fine so why start now.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow;1967627 said:


> NOAA has a 40% chance of snow. However, they do show the wind going north, then northeast. That should help the likelihood of lake effect. They haven't been too accurate this year. Hopefully, this time their forecasting is lower than actual.
> With the amount of salt I saw sitting on some of our walks, we need a pretty good snowfall before we need to do anything.(New sidewalk guys)


They certainly haven't been very accurate this year, and they've been downright ridiculous when it comes to attempting to predict lake effect snow. So bad they they'd likely be more accurate if they simply tossed a dart.

I'm not sure if I want it to snow over the W/E or not, I'm not sure I remember my route anymore......


----------



## motoxguy

As stupid as it may sound after I liked The local news stations weather page as well as the NWS Facebook page I have found that to be very helpful since they give you updated constantly and I also have a good radar app


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45;1967694 said:


> They certainly haven't been very accurate this year, and they've been downright ridiculous when it comes to attempting to predict lake effect snow. So bad they they'd likely be more accurate if they simply tossed a dart.
> 
> I'm not sure if I want it to snow over the W/E or not, I'm not sure I remember my route anymore......


Lol. I have a cheat sheet. I carry it just in case I forgot someone.


----------



## Longae29

Id be happy to squeeze a salt out of this week, any time, the a Saturday night Sunday plowable snow, done by like 6-7 Sunday night would be ideal. Feb29th-march 1st is my birthday, I almost always get snow for my bday


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;1967696 said:


> As stupid as it may sound after I liked The local news stations weather page as well as the NWS Facebook page I have found that to be very helpful since they give you updated constantly and I also have a good radar app


Facebook is good, twitter is better. What app do you use? I use 1weather. I like it a lot for radar


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1967709 said:


> Id be happy to squeeze a salt out of this week, any time, the a Saturday night Sunday plowable snow, done by like 6-7 Sunday night would be ideal. Feb29th-march 1st is my birthday, I almost always get snow for my bday


didn't you get a double on a weekend last year? Can't have everything. Lol


----------



## motoxguy

I actually just use the channel 12 wisn app but have used others b4 that were specifically only weather and I like that best.


----------



## EWSplow

WISN 12 said 1-2" by late tonight.
NOAA shows about 1.5" by early am.
Weather Underground and Accuweather are both showing less than an inch. 
The LaCrosse radar shows a pretty good sized band of moderate snow moving east.
I hope the majority of snow is between 5 & 10 pm. I wanna get out late tonight and get done by early am.


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;1968028 said:


> .
> I hope the majority of snow is between 5 & 10 pm. I wanna get out late tonight and get done by early am.


That's always the goal for me.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Timing like that is always best; less people out and can cruise around nicely. As long as the employees don't get to happy at happy hours...


----------



## KJ Cramer

On another note, I have found accuweather to be absolutely terrible this season, yesterday at one point they had 1.5" predicted and that was around 11am. I don't mnow what north got but I didn't have todo anything yesterday, the wind and residual salt took care of it.


----------



## EWSplow

KJ, it looks like you're going to get more than we are. 
Accuweather has never been reliable. I don't think that they update as often.


----------



## motoxguy

It looks like any of the accumulation we are going to get will be from the lake effect starting later tonight. It shows the lake effect lingering till 6 AM in Milwaukee hopefully it doesn't go too far past Wauwatosa so I could just salt I'm down a couple plow guys this week.


----------



## EWSplow

It's coming down steady in bay view. I was inside for an hour and my trucks covered with a dusting. 
All of our treated walks wet, but saw a couple of other's with snow on them.


----------



## motoxguy

I am sure glad that I wasn't Close enough to have the Lake affect snow affect us too much this morning all of our properties were anywhere between half inch to an inch and that was fine with me. Sunday should be a nice run looks like it will be nice timing


----------



## EWSplow

The timing was horrible! It didn't stop snowing in Shorewood until 6:10am. Bay view at little later. 
We finally got everything done at 1:00pm. The ones we did at 3:30- 4:00 this morning needed a 2nd service.


----------



## dieselboy01

Racine was no better. Some spots had almost 5" at then end. Then the sun came out and made a huge difference tho, really cut down on the salt use! I'll have to go back tonight for some clean up.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1969195 said:


> Racine was no better. Some spots had almost 5" at then end. Then the sun came out and made a huge difference tho, really cut down on the salt use! I'll have to go back tonight for some clean up.


Other than getting done later than desired, the ones we did late morning/ early afternoon went well too. Some were starting to clear of as soon as we did them. I did some clean up around 3-4 pm in multifamily lots and there was very little to do. The sun really helped. 
My walks at home weren't salted and they were clear by the end of the day.


----------



## EWSplow

Is everyone ready for the next 2 coming our way? I was way off on my guess at number of events coming the rest of the season.


----------



## dieselboy01

I hope Sundays 2" starts later in the morning, I might be down a guy and it will be easier if everything opens around the same time the snow starts.


----------



## EWSplow

I haven't looked at any forecasts, just heard them on the radio while driving today. I heard light snow Saturday and up to 2" Sunday. More south again. 
I'm not sure analyzing the forecast makes much difference. I guess we get what we get and like it.


----------



## onsight

I just saw on channel 6 that we are only supposed to get about an inch on Saturday night into Sunday. Doesn't matter much to me right now.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I hope we don't get any snow the rest of this season, I've got to many other pokers in the Fire right now.


----------



## EWSplow

KJ Cramer;1970400 said:


> I hope we don't get any snow the rest of this season, I've got to many other pokers in the Fire right now.


lol. I'm with you on that. 
Not easy changing hats on a daily basis.


----------



## motoxguy

Sunday's a high of 28 I'm hoping we will just have to salt, Tuesday looks to be the more interesting day of the week several sites are saying 3-6" the high that day is also supposed to be 38


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1970451 said:


> Sunday's a high of 28 I'm hoping we will just have to salt, Tuesday looks to be the more interesting day of the week several sites are saying 3-6"


I guess since the lake is frozen, we could see more rain than snow on Tuesday. Once again, a guessing game.


----------



## motoxguy

EWSplow;1970454 said:


> I guess since the lake is frozen, we could see more rain than snow on Tuesday. Once again, a guessing game.


I would think it's almost the opposite since the lake is frozen the lake generally keeps us warmer but the water is frozen I would think keeping the air temperature up would be harder


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1970455 said:


> I would think it's almost the opposite since the lake is frozen the lake generally keeps us warmer but the water is frozen I would think keeping the air temperature up would be harder


oops, I meant more snow than rain. You are correct. Sorry, multitasking. Lol


----------



## motoxguy

Now we are down to just flurries for Sunday. Glad I canceled my snowmobile trip this weekend because I figured we would be plowing


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1970762 said:


> Now we are down to just flurries for Sunday. Glad I canceled my snowmobile trip this weekend because I figured we would be plowing


These forecasts are making more work than its worth. 
There's still 100% chance of precipitation for Tuesday.


----------



## lawnlandscape

I continue to have the assessment that this joke of a winter can rot in hell.


----------



## EWSplow

Other than Tuesday, the long range forecast is dry. At least to march 9.
After that, probably best chance would be rain and with temps above freezing, not much salting either.


----------



## lawnlandscape

I never believe the long range more than 3 days out. Dry or Snowy


----------



## EWSplow

lawnlandscape;1970819 said:


> I never believe the long range more than 3 days out. Dry or Snowy


I don't even believe the forecast more than 12 hours out.


----------



## lawnlandscape

EWSplow;1970823 said:


> I don't even believe the forecast more than 12 hours out.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

I don't believe much anymore. Last Tuesday we had a 20% chance of flurries. Tues late pm i saw one forecast that was 1 to 3 for wed pm. And we ended up with 2 by about 8 am Thursday.


----------



## brewcity

Looks like Tuesday will be terrible timing.


----------



## lawnlandscape

brewcity;1971671 said:


> Looks like Tuesday will be terrible timing.


Excellent timing for those of us with zero tolerance accounts that pay per visit. We will likely get 2-4 billable visits for each one. This storm could be a god sent for us on a terrible winter season.


----------



## EWSplow

lawnlandscape;1971674 said:


> Excellent timing for those of us with zero tolerance accounts that pay per visit. We will likely get 2-4 billable visits for each one. This storm could be a god sent for us on a terrible winter season.


It looks like you will get more snow north. 
The timing is horrible, but fortunately, we have a mix of commercial and residential. It looks like we'll clear the commercial stuff before they open, then hit the residential. We'll probably have an additional salting in the afternoon/ evening. This should use up some of the salt that some of you still have.


----------



## dieselboy01

Does anyone know where I can buy a triangle shaped concrete base sign post with the green channel post in it? I need to replace one.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1972333 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a triangle shaped concrete base sign post with the green channel post in it? I need to replace one.


do you mean a triangle fence post?
Got a pic?


----------



## dieselboy01

Like this but it doesn't have to be the fancy "brick" look on the bottom. I need it to have the green channel post like the picture tho.


----------



## treeman06

try Sherwin Industries in Milwaukee


----------



## EWSplow

That's a good start. You can probably precast your own concrete too. 
It's not triangular, but unistrut for plumbing, or electric might work.


----------



## mklawnman

Check at Granger online, might have something there too.


----------



## dieselboy01

I'll try those places, thanks guys!


----------



## EWSplow

It could be 6 am before we get any snow. Maybe presalt? The temps should be good.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I've heard everything from a 1 to 2 am start to a 6 am start. Flip your coin...


----------



## EWSplow

SnowMatt13;1972903 said:


> I've heard everything from a 1 to 2 am start to a 6 am start. Flip your coin...


That usually works. Lol
It looks like earlier southwest of Milwaukee. My stuff is all east.


----------



## motoxguy

Wisn showed 1.5" for Milwaukee and temperatures around 25 at 6am salt should work pretty good I think we will just get out early and pre salt heavy and hopefully beable to melt a lot of it with rising temperatures and all the morning traffic coming into the lots


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1972973 said:


> Wisn showed 1.5" for Milwaukee and temperatures around 25 at 6am salt should work pretty good I think we will just get out early and pre salt heavy and hopefully beable to melt a lot of it with rising temperatures and all the morning traffic coming into the lots


That's what I was thinking. Still debating on sidewalks.


----------



## onsight

motoxguy;1972973 said:


> Wisn showed 1.5" for Milwaukee and temperatures around 25 at 6am salt should work pretty good I think we will just get out early and pre salt heavy and hopefully beable to melt a lot of it with rising temperatures and all the morning traffic coming into the lots


Exactly what I am doing. And keeping my fingers crossed that it is the right move.


----------



## motoxguy

Yea I hope we don't get much more then that, and it looks like it'll be out of here by 5 or so, so hopefully salt a little more where needed and it'll be good


----------



## motoxguy

I think they had the forecast backwards this morning we had around 3" every where, where they had forecasted a 1.5". I just see a long range forecast for the next 10 days and they are showing upper 30's to almost even 50! I wonder if our season will be ending soon I'm ready. All I know is we will be getting out as soon as possible to get our clean ups done before the temperature drops


----------



## Longae29

Hope this wasn't the last event....not impressed with the day in general.


----------



## motoxguy

Wouldn't mind a couple more saltings but Im fine if we don't plow again. I also do road construction and am ready to get back


----------



## EWSplow

Horrible timing. Presalted a few and that was almost useless. I saw 4" in some places. 
We did full service, plowing, walks and salting twice on several properties. Just drove past one and it looked like run off on the walks was starting to freeze.


----------



## Nero

All accounts are complete. 
and ready for more. but the upcoming temperatures look too warm.I sure could use at least one more plowing though.


----------



## dieselboy01

Talk about a swing and a miss! My accounts in Racine had 3-4 inches! I am glad there was no rain, that would have made a big mess.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1974472 said:


> Talk about a swing and a miss! My accounts in Racine had 3-4 inches! I am glad there was no rain, that would have made a big mess.


we had about the same in bay view. Unfortunately, we did get drizzle at the end, making heavy snow. 
I just got done cleaning up the last ones early this morning. 
I'll take a couple saltings, but I'm over the snow.


----------



## motoxguy

The weather had said maybe a thunderstorm next week when i think we may have a salting or 2 left at best they seem pretty confident that the warm airs here to stay


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1976039 said:


> The weather had said maybe a thunderstorm next week when i think we may have a salting or 2 left at best they seem pretty confident that the warm airs here to stay


possibly flurries, or drizzle this weekend?
With warm days and cold nights could be freezing run off, but that's probably the extent of what we'll see.


----------



## motoxguy

If we would be done for the season I'm curious what salt prices will be next season I wonder if they will drop to where they were last year. We still are sitting in a ton of salt as I'm sure many are


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;1976057 said:


> If we would be done for the season I'm curious what salt prices will be next season I wonder if they will drop to where they were last year. We still are sitting in a ton of salt as I'm sure many are


there's still plenty on Jones island. I see it every day. Not much going out lately. 
I know very little about the salt market. 
Isn't it driven by the consumption of the entire country?


----------



## lawnlandscape

You guys lucked out with this last one. We were suppose to get more to the north (Sheboygan), 4-5" was predicted for us.. we ended up getting 3/4" and you guys got it all.. What a messed up forecasting that was.

Winter.. I give up... Let spring come.

Thanks.


----------



## motoxguy

I know last year when I had talked to Morton the big thing was that there was not anything stockpiled at jones island so they had to start from scratch. I also believe they get there pricing by what region you live in and I don't think to many places have had a hard winter other than the east coast. A couple weeks ago I had to stop at Milwaukee tractor and it didn't even look like birch wood put a dent in the pile of salt they have sitting outside that they were selling to the public. I know the company that we ended up getting our salt through this year has a ton of salt also so if Morton and Cargill want to keep there rates high I'm sure those guys will sell it a little bit cheaper to get rid of it


----------



## dieselboy01

So I got my sign post I needed. I first called Sherwin Industries in Milwaukee. They were very nice and helpful, but don't carry them They told me to try a company called TAPCO in Brown Deer. TAPCO has everything you will ever need for street or parking lot signs, light, mailboxes, everything! Very cool place and very nice staff! TAPCO stands for Traffic And Parking Company. There number is 1-800-236-0112 or website tapconet.com if anyone is in need of anything like this.

Thanks again for the leads!


----------



## EWSplow

I think our season might be over. 
I hope everyone has a prosperous summer.


----------



## KJ Cramer

While I wish it were over, I think here will still be more action, might be only saltines but still more winter work. Far to early for me to start converting to summer, everything will remain in winter mode, unless we start seeing 80's, until April


----------



## mklawnman

Winter mode is still in effect for us as well. We have been getting other summer equipment ready in the mean time while this warmer weather is here. 
Sounds like Sunday into Monday morning could be cold enough for snow, but the track of where this "plowable" snow will fall is still uncertain.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Hope it keeps to the north, actually started working up me garden this evening. salt seems to be off the roads too, hope it's just rain here. Guess we will see what happens...


----------



## dieselboy01

More snow! I'm not ready to quite just yet!


----------



## motoxguy

Looking like a inch or less Sunday night into Monday with surface temperatures pretty warm now I wonder how much will actually stick


----------



## SnowMatt13

We'll see.....supposed to me in the mid 20's air temp which will cool the pavement. I took a pavement temp this am and it was 36 so it's close.
As a muni I'm getting ready and we are pre-treating roads today.


----------



## Longae29

Our guys did some silt fencing yesterday didn't encounter any frozen ground.


----------



## KJ Cramer

So what is everyone thinking? Pavement temps are 38-44, no frost, 2" supposedly coming right around store opening time. I can't make up my mind to presalt in hopes of keeping any accumulation out or at least saltable again, or just wait and see and might have to plow and salt then do clean ups when everyone closes??? Or may e it will just be one salt run...


----------



## EWSplow

Just watched 12 news. 0.1" for Milwaukee, 1.5" for Waukesha. I guess I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## motoxguy

I hope this isn't a blown forecast and we get anything over a salting we had quite a few of our subs go back to work this past week and would be really strapped if we ended up plowing.


----------



## Longae29

Latest NOAA update upped the amounts some, I just checked some pavement temps got 36-39 in sw milw county...


----------



## motoxguy

I'm watching the 9pm news on fox 6 and Vince is still saying a inch or less for Milwaukee and Waukesha and says there is a lot of dry air in place from Lake Michigan I hope all this holds true, and like you had said surface temperatures are still fairly warm and temps aren't supposed to fall much tonight


----------



## JAJA

Man I love to work but I really hope this snow doesn't add up to anything my boss plow is getting fixed so I will be in big trouble if this adds up to anything


----------



## motoxguy

We went and began to presalt our properties this morning I hope we get a little snow to get rid of the salt we had put down


----------



## EWSplow

The forecasts are still all over the board for the downtown area. Ch 4 had 1" or less, ch 12 a dusting and noaa has .5" at the airport. With pavement temps as they are and the air temps rising, I'm still holding off. If I had any properties west of the freeway, I would have presalted.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Here in the pleasant prairie, we have a dusting, snowing hard still, forecasts are 3.4, 2, 3-5, and around an 1" total, which do I pick, lol. Maybe I'll just wait for the rain tomorrow to wash it all away...


----------



## dieselboy01

Most parts of Racine had an inch of slush and still snowing good around 9am this morning. Salted and called it a day!


----------



## Longae29

Nice to get a few sales at the end of the season, salt and walks for everything east of 94 yesterday, sounds like a full salt run for everything open tomorrow, and the long range forecast looks a bit intriguing.


----------



## KJ Cramer

What's everyone thinking for the rest of the season? I'm thinking another couple salt runs besides tomorrow. Season done no later than second week in April.


----------



## Longae29

KJ Cramer;1988842 said:


> What's everyone thinking for the rest of the season? I'm thinking another couple salt runs besides tomorrow. Season done no later than second week in April.


There's some good evidence of a pretty cold stretch through the middle of April (after this week)


----------



## motoxguy

I think it would be very hard to get a salt run tomorow with a high of 45 tomorow for the metro Milwaukee area the best chance of any accumulation or ice would be north of the city. With 2 1/2 weeks left till contracts are up i think we're done


----------



## motoxguy

Gotta love salt being at $125 plus last year and then get a quote today for $65 from Morton. Sure glad we were not sitting on a lot of salt from last year where we would of paid big money for it.


----------



## Longae29

Anyone interested in driveways in and around Waukesha/Brookfield area? we get tons of calls and don't handle residential. Send me your info. Thanks.


----------



## Longae29

Anyone? Hello? 

Who does residential? I need a number to pass people along to in Waukesha and Brookfield.


----------



## lawnlandscape

Longae29;2027428 said:


> Anyone? Hello?
> 
> Who does residential? I need a number to pass people along to in Waukesha and Brookfield.


I think David at Top Cut would be very interested in these referrals.

(262) 309-7452

You might want to shoot him a text first to be sure.


----------



## motoxguy

Seen a company putting there snow stakes out today seems a little early still it'd be nice to do with the great weather we're having but I think you will loose to many


----------



## Nero

I think it's still too early as well.


----------



## Nero

60s and 70 this week and in the 50's next week, Think I'll wait.


----------



## MXZ1983

I saw a landscape company yesterday that had put their plows on and are now driving around with the plows on pulling their lawn and garden trailers doing leaves. A bit too early for that. They are unimount plows so maybe it's to difficult for them to take on and off.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Most likely is. It takes me at least 3 minutes to put myour unimount on....that's 3 minutes of Facebook time lost.


----------



## MXZ1983

SnowMatt13;2048137 said:


> Most likely is. It takes me at least 3 minutes to put myour unimount on....that's 3 minutes of Facebook time lost.


So sad but so true!


----------



## Nero

Is it time to take off my slippers?


----------



## toby4492

Been too long since I have posted here.

Who's got everything ready to roll, just not mounted up itching for that first event? 

Wishing you all successful mostly trouble free seasons.

I had to say mostly trouble free as I am a realist. 

Let it snow baby :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Nero

toby4492;2051566 said:


> Been too long since I have posted here.
> 
> Who's got everything ready to roll, just not mounted up itching for that first event?
> 
> Wishing you all successful mostly trouble free seasons.
> 
> I had to say mostly trouble free as I am a realist.
> 
> Let it snow baby :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I am ready to roll! 
Well.... let's just say,as ready as can be, but as you know anything can happen.

Test driving my trucks today. Everything seems fine.

I replaced all brake hard lines and brake hoses on one truck and seems ready to go.

Wish everyone the best of luck as well.


----------



## motoxguy

Anyone have any predictions when we will have our first event either salting or plowing? I'm thinking it won't be till mid to end of December I'm thinking the mild temps are goin to hang around for awhile


----------



## MXZ1983

With this El Nino winter coming it won't be for a while yet. Might not even be until about Christmas.


----------



## motoxguy

If accuweathers long range outlook is right at all December looks to be very mild


----------



## Nero

Just change the fluid on both plows. I sure hope things turn around for all of us & turns out better than they predict.
Sure would be nice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

motoxguy;2054940 said:


> Anyone have any predictions when we will have our first event either salting or plowing? I'm thinking it won't be till mid to end of December I'm thinking the mild temps are goin to hang around for awhile


Saturday....and things get busy after that


----------



## motoxguy

1olddogtwo;2055023 said:


> Saturday....and things get busy after that


 The local stations are showing a high of 41 with Rain for the Milwaukee area and unless we get some cold temperatures to get the ground temperature colder I don't think any thing would stick to pavement unless we got alot of snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fudge the locals.


----------



## motoxguy

Just looked at AccuWeather and it is saying 6 to 10 inches Friday night into Saturday. I'm curious what we will really end up getting. This is going to be a bad weekend for a lot of companies since it's opening weekend for gun deer.


----------



## MXZ1983

motoxguy;2057136 said:


> Just looked at AccuWeather and it is saying 6 to 10 inches Friday night into Saturday. I'm curious what we will really end up getting. This is going to be a bad weekend for a lot of companies since it's opening weekend for gun deer.


This is going to be a very difficult weekend. Nobody is ready yet around here. If this does hit it's going to hit hard.


----------



## motoxguy

I think AccuWeather is going to be way off and we only will probably get 2 to 4 inches and the ground temperature is still very warm wear a lot will initially Melt


----------



## Nero

No hard feelings folks, but,
I want this.

I would like to see two plows out of this storm.


----------



## JustJeff

As of earlier this evening.


----------



## toby4492

Not feeling overly optimistic on the totals. Ground temps are pretty warm as well as Lake Michigan. We shall see.


----------



## WIPensFan

I'm hoping for 5-6" to plow. purplebou

And yes, the deer hunting will wreak havoc with every snow company... Damn I'm glad I don't have to worry about that sh!t anymore!


----------



## mklawnman

Yah deer hunting sounds like it's affecting everyone it sounds like, I have a couple gone that usually shovel walks. 
Hopefully nothing to crazy, I still have some landscape work lined up yet if the weather gets warmer next week. Then it can snow all winter!


----------



## toby4492

...Winter Storm Warning in effect from 9 PM this evening to 3 PM CST Saturday... The National Weather Service in Milwaukee/Sullivan has issued a Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow...which is in effect from 9 PM this evening to 3 PM CST Saturday. 

Timing...moderate snow developing this evening and lasting into Saturday afternoon. 

Snow accumulations...4 to 7 inches. 

Winds...north 10 to 20 mph on Saturday.


----------



## EWSplow

No accumulation near the lake yet. It's still 34 degrees. We'll probably start at 6 and worst case salt.


----------



## MXZ1983

We've got about 3" on roads and such. More in the grass.


----------



## WIPensFan

West side of Madison, I just plowed 4-5" of wet stuff. Didn't think we would get any accumulation when I went to bed last night at 11:30pm. Snowed pretty hard between 4-7am. Glad we got enough to do because I think this yr will be sparse.


----------



## Billious

Also here in Madison - lot of it melted on contact, but saw a good average of 4" around the metro area. Good event, and some new staff really performed well so I'm optimistic we are going to be ready for whatever season we end up actually having.

Gotta say I was a little disappointed it didn't turn into more, but this was a good shakedown cruise for the crew and trucks. Did see one *completely* ridiculous thing from another contractor though... was going down a country road just south of Madison where there are some large, expensive estates. Contractor parked their skid-steer trailer DIRECTLY in the road. Not on the shoulder, but in the lane of a 2 lane country road with a 45 mph speed limit. Just over the crest of a hill, so it was a surprise. The skid steer and the truck were busy within the gated compound. I definitely called the Sheriff's dept. because the last thing our industry needs is the press associated with some family wrecking into a tree on account of some yokels. </end rant>


----------



## JustJeff

Check out this pileup on 41 just North of Milwaukee. Hope nobody was hurt.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1004412739615760


----------



## Longae29

Harleyjeff;2059389 said:


> Check out this pileup on 41 just North of Milwaukee. Hope nobody was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1004412739615760


First snowfall of the year two years ago. Several people were killed


----------



## Longae29

Could use a few more subs for this year. 

Commercial only, plenty of hours, 1" triggers. Milwaukee/Waukesha counties.


----------



## motoxguy

The way this season is starting and the long range weather forecast model show this is the season to have Seasonal accounts


----------



## motoxguy

Really hoping Monday has colder temperatures so we get more snow versus the .25 of ice they are predicting


----------



## MXZ1983

motoxguy;2082080 said:


> Really hoping Monday has colder temperatures so we get more snow versus the .25 of ice they are predicting


Really hoping for a few inches out of it!


----------



## EWSplow

Happy Holidays evryone.
It doesn't look good for the lakeshore tomorrow. Probably mostly rain and sleet.


----------



## jomama45

I hope you're right, I'm starting to get used to not having to go out in the middle of the night to plow........


----------



## EWSplow

I just put my plow back on, so I probably won't need it. If I didn't, we'd get snow early and I'd be scrambling tomorrow morning. 
I'm guessing salting tomorrow.


----------



## dieselboy01

Roughly 2" of snow on the ground. Now it's freezing rain here in Burlington.


----------



## MXZ1983

dieselboy01;2083465 said:


> Roughly 2" of snow on the ground. Now it's freezing rain here in Burlington.


Some good drifts in the area!


----------



## dieselboy01

I just opened my driveway up and had 6"-8" drifts around the trucks and buildings. I can't wait to see what the lots look like tonight.


----------



## MXZ1983

dieselboy01;2083572 said:


> I just opened my driveway up and had 6"-8" drifts around the trucks and buildings. I can't wait to see what the lots look like tonight.


It's going to be a mess that's for sure!


----------



## WIPensFan

Little bit of everything today/tonight: Snow/freezing rain/sleet/high winds. Crazy storm. This is what everyone was hoping for...payupThumbs Up


----------



## jomama45

WIPensFan;2083711 said:


> Little bit of everything today/tonight: Snow/freezing rain/sleet/high winds. Crazy storm. This is what everyone was hoping for...payupThumbs Up


Not everyone, I was actually enjoying the warm weather.........Thumbs Up

We ended up with ~10-11" of wet snow North of Milwaukee, ~ 5 miles from the lake. Only a little sleet, most of it was huge, wet flakes, making visibility terrible for a good chunk of the storm. One storm in and I'm ready for spring.......


----------



## EWSplow

I'd rather get five 2" snowfalls than 10" in 16 hours. 2 days of plowing and another day of cleaning up after DPW plows kicked my butt. It was brutal on equipment too.


----------



## dieselboy01

That storm was not nice on equipment, I've got a box of parts coming in Tuesday......


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;2085467 said:


> I'd rather get five 2" snowfalls than 10" in 16 hours. 2 days of plowing and another day of cleaning up after DPW plows kicked my butt. It was brutal on equipment too.


Yes I agree, I make a lot more money on a bunch of 2 inch drops then one big 10 inch.


----------



## motoxguy

I'm actually surprised how many companies I have seen still cleaning up city sidewalks today and what not. The snow was definitely not the easiest to push but its almost been 5 days later granted I understand there sidewalk crews are/were burnt out and equipment may have broke but the blizzard we had a couple of years ago puts this last storm to shame.


----------



## Longae29

We were still cleaning up road walks today. We had three Skidloaders working basically around the clock cleaning up walks, doing haul outs etc. In terms of inches the blizzard was worse but at least you could use a large blower to handle the walks, this frozen solid crap, not so much.


----------



## motoxguy

If it wasn't for our John Deere tractor that we use for sidewalks with the blower we would've been screwed. I'm just thankful that it was 8+ inches so that ll i'm just thankful that it was 8+ inches so everything was time and material for us . I am guessing we will get one or two more bigger heavy wet snow this year that'll be similar to what we just had


----------



## Longae29

End of the week sounds like another wet mess mix


----------



## tread lightly services

Longae29;2087181 said:


> End of the week sounds like another wet mess mix


Bring it on! That last one really sucked!
(We are a sidewalk contractor)
We have a new 5 foot sidewalk v plow from protech that I'm dying to try out!


----------



## Billious

That last storm is the perfect answer to new guys who think they can strap a plow on one truck and go out on their own with no insurance. Out of 4 plows, one made it through the entire storm unscathed. I have two separate claims to make for my liability insurance (ouch), and I'm a little shaken by a few of my drivers.

If I weren't prepared, in depth, for almost any contingency, I'd have lost a lot of clients on that storm. As it stands, I'm not going to make any money (and I'm not a low-baller). Our experience in this last event would make for an excellent case study for why new guys need to go legit.


----------



## Nero

Billious;2088164 said:


> That last storm is the perfect answer to new guys who think they can strap a plow on one truck and go out on their own with no insurance. Out of 4 plows, one made it through the entire storm unscathed. I have two separate claims to make for my liability insurance (ouch), and I'm a little shaken by a few of my drivers.
> 
> If I weren't prepared, in depth, for almost any contingency, I'd have lost a lot of clients on that storm. As it stands, I'm not going to make any money (and I'm not a low-baller). Our experience in this last event would make for an excellent case study for why new guys need to go legit.


With all the lawsuits now days
I don't understand why anyone would want to be without business insurance. or even have a illegal business regarding the IRS. It just makes NO sense to me, but I personally know of them out there myself. Just plain old, ignorance!!
I refuse to even talk business with them. Because to me they don't even have one.


----------



## dieselboy01

Possible salting tomorrow morning? With it getting warmer through out the day and switching to rain is it worth salting?


----------



## EWSplow

Warm and dry near the lake. i got out of bed at 3:30 for nothing.


----------



## WIPensFan

Just salted, wanted that 1" we were supposed to get to plow.


----------



## dieselboy01

Dry here as well, what a disappointment.


----------



## motoxguy

Saturday Night into Sunday looks like we will be plowing there weather reports are all over still tho. They said 50 miles one way or another could mean a big difference in the amount of snow we will get. I've seen 1-2" and 4-6" now. At least thankfully it sounds like the timing will be good


----------



## EWSplow

I was getting used to an event every other day.Light snow tomorrow, but doesn't sound like any accumulation. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## Nero

Well I sure don't want all that snow Washington/ New York.... got. but I could sure use two or three inches here!!


----------



## Nero

Let's not forget about the Conex Show at State Fair Park this week.


----------



## dieselboy01

Hopefully we can get at least a salting or two in the next few days. Weather permitting I'll be going to the Conex show as well.


----------



## Longae29

If anyone does residential in Racine Pm me your number please


----------



## JustJeff

Next Tuesday.


----------



## WIPensFan

OMG!! No!!!:crying:payup


----------



## jomama45

I agree, NOOOOOO!

I like, and trust, John Dee's forecast a lot more. It doesn't look anything like that much, but it's still early I guess.....................


----------



## EWSplow

I'm getting too old for these big storms. I can't do 30+ hours without sleep anymore.


----------



## motoxguy

This forum has been pretty quiet this year especially lately with the potential of this big snow coming in. A small part of me would like a big storm but then I think about being up 3 days straight and possible equipment breaking down then I just really hope for just 3 inches lol


----------



## Nero

Without a doubt, I'll take 3 inches.
As far as I'm concerned I'll take a bunch of 2 to 3 inch drops within a few days, before any big storm.
The big ones are always more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2106803 said:


> This forum has been pretty quiet this year especially lately with the potential of this big snow coming in. A small part of me would like a big storm but then I think about being up 3 days straight and possible equipment breaking down then I just really hope for just 3 inches lol


Agreed. Agreed. Agreed. Agreed.

Little dustings are much better, much less stress.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;2106853 said:


> Agreed. Agreed. Agreed. Agreed.
> 
> Little dustings are much better, much less stress.


Yes and more profitable! Looks like the snow totals as of now are quite a bit lower then what they were initially saying but still are very uncertain of the track but for Milwaukee it looks like 2-4 which would be fine with me


----------



## Longae29

2-4 would be ok. Looks like so far we're barely dodging the bullet if memory serves me I feel like these big ones end up south at the last minute like the early runs show, but I may be mistaken. Still sounds like a wet heavy mess though. Lovely.


----------



## onsight

Hopefully it stays in that 2-4 range.


----------



## Longae29

I was just looking at NOAA forecasted amounts from the storm on 12-28 when we got 8"+ they are approximately the same today.


----------



## Snowman7

Let's hope they are right this time! We don't need another storm like that. I'll be fine with just a couple inches of the wet heavy snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope the current forecast is wrong and we get buried. I'll take anything the blade can push.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;2107655 said:


> I was just looking at NOAA forecasted amounts from the storm on 12-28 when we got 8"+ they are approximately the same today.


 I'm hoping the 2 to 4 inches they are predicting is right but I think they will be wrong and we will end up with 6 to 8 inches like said before these storms always seem to track a little more north then predicted and I'm sure it'll be heavy and wet


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2107720 said:


> I'm hoping the 2 to 4 inches they are predicting is right but I think they will be wrong and we will end up with 6 to 8 inches like said before these storms always seem to track a little more north then predicted and I'm sure it'll be heavy and wet


There is certainly one model that supports 6-8" only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Nero

So are you guys that want a lot of snow self employed, or are you working for employer?

As well as do you do your repairs (yourself) or have someone else do them?


----------



## Longae29

Nero;2107747 said:


> So are you guys that want a lot of snow self employed, or are you working for employer?
> 
> As well as do you do your repairs (yourself) or have someone else do them?


Who wants a lot? Is 2-4 a lot?


----------



## Nero

Longae29;2107788 said:


> Who wants a lot? Is 2-4 a lot?


2-4 Perfect. That's what I'm hoping for as well.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like we're in the 1-2" forecast in Milwaukee county.
Sounds iffy that we'll get anything that sticks, with periods of snow, then rain and 36 degrees.
Possibly a salting Tuesday morning and another Wednesday morning?


----------



## motoxguy

I'm sure the snow will stick, I would be very happy if we could get a quick plowing out of this and a salting and if the bulk of the wet heavy snow would miss us but I don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Longae29

I'm wondering about tonight seems like a lot of moisture around for lows of 26.


----------



## EWSplow

I looked at three different snowfall models for the lakeshore for Tuesday morning. One showed 0", one showed 2, and one showed up to 5". The most likely scenario was the 2". The timing is horrible, snow starts at 4am and changes to rain at 9am.


----------



## motoxguy

I was just looking at the weather Channel's website and it now shows an inch for Muskego where our shop is and it shows temps staying Around 34-35 till 3 AM and a lot of rain. Hoping we can get a salting or two out of this


----------



## motoxguy

I was happy about the salting this morning I was surprised the pavement didn't dry up overnight


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2108352 said:


> I was happy about the salting this morning I was surprised the pavement didn't dry up overnight


I was a little surprised it didn't dry up as well, but I kinda thought with the mention of fog, and looking at humidity overnight I thought it was wise to check at midnight. Glad we did.

Channel 12 trimmed totals again on the latest map they posted on Facebook. We should still end up with a push in western areas and I'm thinking 2 salts east.


----------



## motoxguy

I just looked at the updated forecast now doesn't show precipitation for the metro Milwaukee area till around noon then predominately rain. We don't have any accounts farther west then Waukesha airport so hoping just for saltings. It's 42° now I wonder how much that is going to affect things as well with the surface temperature warming up if we would get snow


----------



## EWSplow

Well, this one's a bust. It's 34 degrees at 4am.


----------



## mklawnman

We might get a small push in before the rain moves in? Otherwise we wait until tomorrow and salt when it gets colder. We salted yesterday morning that kind of helps.

The clippers we've had the past few weeks are nice, would be nice to have one a week 2-3" storms would be perfect. 

Who remembers 2011 Blizzard?! That was a mess but we managed..somehow.


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;2109117 said:


> We might get a small push in before the rain moves in? Otherwise we wait until tomorrow and salt when it gets colder. We salted yesterday morning that kind of helps.
> 
> The clippers we've had the past few weeks are nice, would be nice to have one a week 2-3" storms would be perfect.
> 
> Who remembers 2011 Blizzard?! That was a mess but we managed..somehow.


I was just looking at pics from 2011. Ugh! The two things that saved us were that most businesses were closed, and the schools we did were closed. We've grown considerably since then, and probably learned a lot from that storm but I couldnt imagine the headaches now.


----------



## EWSplow

Today's weather is making me crazy. We get sleet and decide to salt, then it's pouring rain and no need for salt. The rain just washes the salt away. 
If it were just a couple degrees colder!!!


----------



## Billious

Well since we aren't getting anything worthy of my attention down here in southern Wisconsin, anyone up in Central Wisconsin need a hand?


----------



## mklawnman

Salted one round when sleet and snow fell then rain came. Not sure if the temps will stay above freezing so we are going out salting again before the light snow falls at 7 am. 

That blizzard was crazy but I'll agree lots of businesses decided not to open which helped, lost one driveway account cause I didn't get to it soon enough for them to get to work even tho the road they lived on wasn't even plowed yet. I tried to get to the drive but the road had 3' drifts so I didn't understand what the point was. Wish I had a wheel loader that storm but my one skid steer at the time got a workout digging out piles.


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;2109693 said:


> Salted one round when sleet and snow fell then rain came. Not sure if the temps will stay above freezing so we are going out salting again before the light snow falls at 7 am.
> 
> That blizzard was crazy but I'll agree lots of businesses decided not to open which helped, lost one driveway account cause I didn't get to it soon enough for them to get to work even tho the road they lived on wasn't even plowed yet. I tried to get to the drive but the road had 3' drifts so I didn't understand what the point was. Wish I had a wheel loader that storm but my one skid steer at the time got a workout digging out piles.


We did quite a few jobs this afternoon also, but its all washed down the drain now, with temps hovering so close to freezing it would be hard not to justify salting again tonight, the moisture is going to be sticking around in the air just like sun night/mon am, although Baden said something about it blowing dry and no flash freeze.


----------



## mklawnman

Yah Sunday into Monday temps were a bit colder in the early morning I think. Looks like we stay at or above 32 tonight. I think it will be patchy ice and slush just not sure how much of the snow showers we get in the morning time, otherwise we will be salting again after that round moves through. Just depends on how fast the flakes fall. Baden said he wasn't worried about the flash freeze, I think it's just natural to think that since its middle of winter and its night time but road temps are just above freezing right now. If you look on fox6 weather page they have a Dot map of road temps, kinda nice to see what that always is.


----------



## motoxguy

Temperatures are hovering around 35°In Muskego everything seems fine but I am thinking about pre-salting anyway since I'm up now so we don't have to do it later this morning if we do get that light snow they're talking about. And in case temperatures drop where any ice would start to build even though I don't think that's going to happen


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the temps start to drop below freezing after 5 pm. With everything still pretty wet and run off, I think we may salt this afternoon. Hopefully, we don't get complaints of over servicing.


----------



## mklawnman

We went out mid day to salt again after the snow showers went through. Thats 3 salt runs in 2 days, one yesterday before it turned to rain, then one early this morning and one mid day. Rather be safe than sorry. Everything is wet too but with the amount of salt brine that should take care of most of it. Sun tomorrow. 
Sounds like nothing major in the next week, just a few week clipper systems. So maybe more salting.


----------



## Longae29

If anyone is looking for bulk salt we have a lot. Can deliver full loads or we can load your truck before/during/after events. Pm me if you're interested


----------



## motoxguy

We are still using our salt from last year and I'm thinking we will make it to the end of the season with what we have left or really hope so. I know quite a few people that still have not bought anything yet this year either Im curious if the rest of the season would be on the mild side if this would drive the price of salt down anymore. I hope it does after last year when Cargill cut us off and Morton doubled there prices then limited us to what we could get


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2110511 said:


> We are still using our salt from last year and I'm thinking we will make it to the end of the season with what we have left or really hope so. I know quite a few people that still have not bought anything yet this year either Im curious if the rest of the season would be on the mild side if this would drive the price of salt down anymore. I hope it does after last year when Cargill cut us off and Morton doubled there prices then limited us to what we could get


We'll see if they actually enforce their 80% rule. You're obligated to buy it if you order it, but lord knows of they run out before you get what you committed to its no problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;2110565 said:


> We'll see if they actually enforce their 80% rule. You're obligated to buy it if you order it, but lord knows of they run out before you get what you committed to its no problem.


Who do you buy from? Compass Minerals hasn't in the past.


----------



## Longae29

Mark Oomkes;2110573 said:


> Who do you buy from? Compass Minerals hasn't in the past.


Morton. Says it in the contract...


----------



## SnowMatt13

I purchase from Compass through a municipal bid. 2 years ago when we couldn't hit 80 percent they held it until Dec 31st. Last year if I didn't take my 80 percent, the balance would be stored by them for 15 dollars per ton until Dec 31st. They make their money no matter what!


----------



## motoxguy

In past years we have always taken our 80% or went past what we had originally ordered but I know a friend of mine in the past who purchases from multiple vendors didn't come close to taking his 80% and was nervous he was going to have to buy a boat load of salt at the end of the season but Morton never contacted him on it.


----------



## Longae29

Looks like we might get clipped here tonight.


----------



## WIPensFan

We got clipped. A dusting in some spots and a fluffy half inch at my shop. Amount varied quite a bit in a small area around west side of Madison. I salted.


----------



## Longae29

Delafield and Oconomowoc needed service elsewhere seems to have evaporated.


----------



## EWSplow

Another teaser coming Sunday night through Monday?
Forecast shows snow, but it looks like the temperature will be too warm for anything to stick until Monday night.


----------



## mklawnman

Looks like a weak clipper system, they say out of the 2 days Sunday-Monday maybe 1-2" at most but with temps near 40 Sunday not sure what will stick until later Monday. Maybe another salt run.


----------



## JustJeff

Lake Geneva right now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

With the marginal ice why would you park so lose together?

Was there a fishing contest?

Morons,


----------



## JustJeff

No, it's something called Winterfest that they have there. Ice sculptures and crap like that. Just dumb people that parked too close, because all of the parking in town was taken it was so busy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blooming idiots.


----------



## Longae29

Whoops....


----------



## MXZ1983

I have about 10 pics I'll upload later and post. Just got back from taking them.


----------



## MXZ1983




----------



## Longae29

A LOT of money went in that lake yesterday that's for sure!

Upcoming forecast is music to my ears, 1-2" over a couple days. Awesome.


----------



## EWSplow

All will most likely be a total loss. Once they get wet, the insurance companies usually total them. Looks like a few $$ worth there.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the temps will be right for snow to stick starting around 2am. Being that the majority of snow will be between 8am and 5pm, it could be interesting.


----------



## maxwellp

If your insurance will cover it. They all are different but some will not cover driving your car on lakes.


----------



## EWSplow

maxwellp;2113197 said:


> If your insurance will cover it. They all are different but some will not cover driving your car on lakes.


Very true. 
I've seen a few vehicles sink while launching boats, but that's a little different.


----------



## Longae29

For today up to 1", or 5, same thing. Anybody North side of milwaukee snowfall report? Germantown? Brown Deer?


----------



## EWSplow

Once again, the forecasters were spot on. Up to an inch, but probably 1/2" was the forecast on the local news at 4:30 this morning. I started plowing at 6:15 this morning, the first one had a good inch and a half, probably 2" by 7:00. End result 2-1/2", possibly 3" in Bay View. Downtown and the east side, maybe 3/4".It's still snowing.
NOAA shows another inch by 5am.


----------



## EWSplow

Just heard on the radio an inch tonight and 1-2" tomorrow. Maybe they're just covering their buts for the lousy forecast today?


----------



## mklawnman

Germantown got almost 1" by 8am. Further west and north from Germantown was less than an inch and half inch. Heavy salting again tomorrow morning. If we don't get those heavy downpour snow showers we will stay under 1". NWS says less than an inch tonight and tomorrow. Tv weather guys saying 1-2 total between tonight and tomorrow but I think it's just to cover themselves. Snow showers are moving quickly and are light. Salt seemed to work today but tonight it's starting to cover. Early morning salting again.. Or so we will see.


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;2113916 said:


> Germantown got almost 1" by 8am. Further west and north from Germantown was less than an inch and half inch. Heavy salting again tomorrow morning. If we don't get those heavy downpour snow showers we will stay under 1". NWS says less than an inch tonight and tomorrow. Tv weather guys saying 1-2 total between tonight and tomorrow but I think it's just to cover themselves. Snow showers are moving quickly and are light. Salt seemed to work today but tonight it's starting to cover. Early morning salting again.. Or so we will see.


I appreciate the update, we have a bunch of seasonal stuff up that way we don't have to touch unless there's 2", and I don't really want to have to!


----------



## Longae29

Been a nice couple days. Nice easy push this am. (for most sites) wonder if what's moving south has enough in it for another salt run tonight. More coming then maybe Friday and sunday? Keep em coming.


----------



## Longae29

Everything needed it again. Been a good run of easy work! Now time for so much needed sleep!


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah been a few busy days, salting, then plowing, then last nights snow showers turn into mostly salting event for us, a few sites we plowed with 1" triggers and how cold it is. Now the sun can melt the rest of the snow off with the salt thats down. Happy to have a wash bay in my shop that's for sure, all the trucks were coated in salt.

Maybe a clipper system Sunday 1-2" snow, then Tuesday another clipper 1-2" possible. I was reading that a possible warm up is in store for us later next week into the weekend, highs in the mid to upper 30's.

Now time to get a nap in and get going on maintenance contracts for this season. Landscaping work is already coming in getting lined up.


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;2114924 said:


> Yeah been a few busy days, salting, then plowing, then last nights snow showers turn into mostly salting event for us, a few sites we plowed with 1" triggers and how cold it is. Now the sun can melt the rest of the snow off with the salt thats down. Happy to have a wash bay in my shop that's for sure, all the trucks were coated in salt.
> 
> Maybe a clipper system Sunday 1-2" snow, then Tuesday another clipper 1-2" possible. I was reading that a possible warm up is in store for us later next week into the weekend, highs in the mid to upper 30's.
> 
> Now time to get a nap in and get going on maintenance contracts for this season. Landscaping work is already coming in getting lined up.


I've been doing some maintenance contracts here and there as well. Blech!


----------



## Nero

mklawnman;2114924 said:


> Yeah been a few busy days, salting, then plowing, then last nights snow showers turn into mostly salting event for us, a few sites we plowed with 1" triggers and how cold it is. Now the sun can melt the rest of the snow off with the salt thats down. Happy to have a wash bay in my shop that's for sure, all the trucks were coated in salt.
> 
> Maybe a clipper system Sunday 1-2" snow, then Tuesday another clipper 1-2" possible. I was reading that a possible warm up is in store for us later next week into the weekend, highs in the mid to upper 30's.
> 
> Now time to get a nap in and get going on maintenance contracts for this season. Landscaping work is already coming in getting lined up.


Would be nice to see 2" Sunday & Tuesday.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like 1-3" Sunday starting in the morning, but not building much until noon. We'll probably get two rounds on our 1" accounts and one on our 2" accounts by Monday morning. That works for me. With some businesses being closed on Sunday, hard to say.
It looks like less than an inch on Tuesday. Maybe it will be like the less than an inch last Monday.


----------



## Nero

EWSplow;2116381 said:


> Looks like 1-3" Sunday starting in the morning, but not building much until noon. We'll probably get two rounds on our 1" accounts and one on our 2" accounts by Monday morning. That works for me. With some businesses being closed on Sunday, hard to say.
> It looks like less than an inch on Tuesday. Maybe it will be like the less than an inch last Monday.


Yeah, I'll take it!


----------



## mklawnman

Fluffy sno coming tomorrow, sounds like not much wind with this system. Couple inches up by me. 
Crazy week ahead snow to 40 and rain by Friday.


----------



## EWSplow

There's flurries in the air here for the last hour. A little breezy too. At this rate it will take all day before we see anything start to stick.


----------



## mklawnman

Looks like we got about an inch, was out earlier doing salting on a few sites that are open, was slushy but with the temps in the 20's salt is taking longer to work. Back out after midnight to clean up. Seems like this is the routine every Monday or Tuesday for the past few weeks. I'll take it over the storm from December.


----------



## EWSplow

We did businesses that were open and a few multifamily. Looked like an inch, but some deeper drifts.
Midnight start for us too. This should be an easy night. It'll be nice to have Monday over with by 6am.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow;2117731 said:


> We did businesses that were open and a few multifamily. Looked like an inch, but some deeper drifts.
> Midnight start for us too. This should be an easy night. It'll be nice to have Monday over with by 6am.


You jinxed us now, never type optimistic times like that out. Looks like we could get another inch or two by 6 am. Perfect timing once again. .......


----------



## Longae29

The band to the sw doesn't look good....


----------



## EWSplow

Um, we're done, but it looks like more coming. I may have jinxed us. I hope that the salt takes care of it!


----------



## Longae29

Lots and lots of parking lots with snow still on them. Buncha slackers!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45;2117801 said:


> You jinxed us now, never type optimistic times like that out. Looks like we could get another inch or two by 6 am. Perfect timing once again. .......


More cheese wheels for you! Thumbs Up


----------



## mklawnman

We plowed and salted lots but the last snow bands came threw and dusted over the lots early in the morning. Now with day light and more traffic the salt is working now. I did see some guys just salt but majority plowed, I just think some guys plowed too early and then the snow overnight covered them up. 
Tomorrow doesn't sound like much now, maybe some light snow showers during the day.


----------



## Longae29

We started at 10, which would have been fine had the forecast been close to correct. We had everything plowed and salted by 330, and then got to resalt everything. Good thing everyone hadn't gone home yet. Is it just me or have the local guys and nws been just awful this year? Ugh!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;2118171 said:


> We started at 10, which would have been fine had the forecast been close to correct. We had everything plowed and salted by 330, and then got to resalt everything. Good thing everyone hadn't gone home yet. Is it just me or have the local guys and nws been just awful this year? Ugh!


Pretty sure it's everyone, our foreguesses have been abysmal at best. I think they were correct/close to correct once so far this season.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;2118171 said:


> We started at 10, which would have been fine had the forecast been close to correct. We had everything plowed and salted by 330, and then got to resalt everything. Good thing everyone hadn't gone home yet. Is it just me or have the local guys and nws been just awful this year? Ugh!


Fortunately, our clients are seeing the same forecasts we are. I have noticed though that some think that we in the snow removal business have some sort of magic ball for predicting weather.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes;2117915 said:


> More cheese wheels for you! Thumbs Up


Absolutely! Thumbs Up



Longae29;2118171 said:


> We started at 10, which would have been fine had the forecast been close to correct. We had everything plowed and salted by 330, and then got to resalt everything. Good thing everyone hadn't gone home yet. Is it just me or have the local guys and nws been just awful this year? Ugh!


We started at 10:30 against my better judgement. I voted for 2am but was overruled by the boss. It seems like the last 3-4 small clippers have lasted longer than the radar looked like, which is why I wanted to wait a few hours......


----------



## EWSplow

We started at midnight and finished at 4:30. As I was parking the truck the unforecast snow started. I waited until 6:30 and went back to a few that open early to resalt.
I did notice that by 11:00 the ones we did not resalt looked as clear as the ones we did. The warmer temps helped a lot.


----------



## EWSplow

So, another bad forecast today? NOAA showed .3 on their graph. It looks like it's starting to accumulate now.


----------



## Longae29

8-5 in the office and then a nice full salting run. Long day!


----------



## motoxguy

After 52 degrees today I defiantly have the spring/summer itch now. My guess is maybe 3 more saltings and we're done


----------



## Nero

That summer itch is contagious, I hear yeah man.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like Monday night and Tuesday could get interesting.


----------



## motoxguy

Well the forecast has changed quite a bit in the last 24hrs from 1-2" in Milwaukee now 3-6" hopefully it's not wet and heavy


----------



## MXZ1983

motoxguy;2124893 said:


> Well the forecast has changed quite a bit in the last 24hrs from 1-2" in Milwaukee now 3-6" hopefully it's not wet and heavy


I have a feeling it's going to be wet and heavy. Messy. Slick. Tough push.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the majority will fall between midnight and 6 am. With the temps higher until midnight, it's difficult to tell what we'll get. It should be a real scramble to get things done before 9 am without being too early. It will most likely be 2 rounds on Tuesday. Maybe a presalt tonight?


----------



## mklawnman

Temps fall later today and into the evening so I think it will be a lighter snow, but not fluff. Sounds like some of the forecasters arent confident just yet this morning on exact amounts, the NWS seems confident for now.. 
Looks like 2 rounds, open up during the storm early morning then cleanup mid day tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

Northeast wind going East after midnight. I wonder if we're going to get some lake enhancement? I haven't heard any mention of that on any forecasts.


----------



## Longae29

Should be a doozy!


----------



## EWSplow

The timing is horrible. Just heard the heaviest snow will fall between 5 & 8 am. Clients are either going to complain we serviced too early, or too late. A lose, lose situation.


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow;2125111 said:


> The timing is horrible. Just heard the heaviest snow will fall between 5 & 8 am. Clients are either going to complain we serviced too early, or too late. A lose, lose situation.


Get rid of those clients.


----------



## ultimate plow

WIPensFan;2125187 said:


> Get rid of those clients.


Ah, the perfect world of snowplowing. What a good dream that would be


----------



## EWSplow

So...When does this moderate snowfall start?


----------



## EWSplow

Did anyone see the actual snowfall for yesterday in Milwaukee?


----------



## Longae29

EWSplow;2125943 said:


> Did anyone see the actual snowfall for yesterday in Milwaukee?


http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=MKX&issuedby=MKX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## EWSplow

I looked at that earlier. Seems low.
The local news said 3" for Milwaukee. Way low, even discounting drifting.


----------



## motoxguy

Possible salting tomorrow morning some of the news stations say flurries only and accumulation only down by the state line. Then one station shows just under a inch for Milwaukee. Then possible plowing early Saturday morning then hopefully spring!!


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2126218 said:


> Possible salting tomorrow morning some of the news stations say flurries only and accumulation only down by the state line. Then one station shows just under a inch for Milwaukee. Then possible plowing early Saturday morning then hopefully spring!!


Yeah Malan has me a little concerned. What does he know/think he knows that everyone else doesn't? HUGE difference for us contractors between 1" and a dusting.


----------



## motoxguy

Longae29;2126229 said:


> Yeah Malan has me a little concerned. What does he know/think he knows that everyone else doesn't? HUGE difference for us contractors between 1" and a dusting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 100% agree mark Baden said only flurries for our area and Vince Condella was saying a very similar forecast then malan was opposite ad after yesterday's was a blown forecast. Hoping for just a quick salt run 1/2" or dusting would be great


----------



## EWSplow

motoxguy;2126233 said:


> Longae29;2126229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Malan has me a little concerned. What does he know/think he knows that everyone else doesn't? HUGE difference for us contractors between 1" and a dusting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 100% agree mark Baden said only flurries for our area and Vince Condella was saying a very similar forecast then malan was opposite ad after yesterday's was a blown forecast. Hoping for just a quick salt run 1/2" or dusting would be great
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you decide to believe any of these guys now? Their track record isn't very good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Longae29

Not really "deciding" to believe anything but have to have some sort of plan in place. We have close to 50 people working for a 1" snow, can't just wake up in the morning and see If it snowed or not and hope we have enough people show up...trying to get a consensus of all the different weather sources to get an idea of what kind of plan to have in place...


----------



## EWSplow

I guess I was a bit sarcastic after the failure in weather forecasting this season. 
I agree with the difference between a dusting and an inch. If it's a dusting, there is probably enough residual salt on most of our properties. A lot of thawing occurred today with the sun and salt that was on surfaces.
NWS shows .2" from 4am to noon. It looks like a better chance of accumulation Friday night into Saturday morning.


----------



## motoxguy

After looking at multiple weather websites the only one that is showing/saying any real accumulation is tmj4 the majority shows just snow showers/flurries. I'll just be getting up at 3 and keeping everyone on call


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2126285 said:


> After looking at multiple weather websites the only one that is showing/saying any real accumulation is tmj4 the majority shows just snow showers/flurries. I'll just be getting up at 3 and keeping everyone on call


I check about 15 sources and yeah malan seems to be the outlier. We have a 3am tentative start time. Early morning snows just suck to try and get anywhere.


----------



## Longae29

Lowered chances and dropped accumulation from hourly graph channel 12 future radar doesn't show anything hitting milw or Waukesha counties. Guess set the alarm every half hour and check for changes...ugh. Where's your 1" malan???


----------



## mklawnman

Not sure what everyone is worried about, nothing up this way in Washington county... but between Fox6 and Mark Baden they had both said maybe a flurry and possible less than an inch near the boarder. 
Fri evening-night looks like 1.5" snow at best, NWS said its down from yesterdays models and one model is even dry/little light mix. 
I think this is our last best shot at a plowing/salting for awhile... 50's next week and I read on Swails website models are hinting at warm temps through March so we shall see maybe early spring, I could go for that have a few jobs ready to go just need the frost to come out.


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;2126432 said:


> Not sure what everyone is worried about, nothing up this way in Washington county... but between Fox6 and Mark Baden they had both said maybe a flurry and possible less than an inch near the boarder.
> Fri evening-night looks like 1.5" snow at best, NWS said its down from yesterdays models and one model is even dry/little light mix.
> I think this is our last best shot at a plowing/salting for awhile... 50's next week and I read on Swails website models are hinting at warm temps through March so we shall see maybe early spring, I could go for that have a few jobs ready to go just need the frost to come out.


As unreliable as they've all been this year its hard to trust any of them. I tend to like Badens forecast the most as he tends to give the most detail on what should happen.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the temps will be hovering around 32-33 degrees Saturday early morning. I think it could be more of a mix. Could be slushy. I guess we'll see tonight.


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah I just read that too about temps, going to be interesting. For now I have all my guys on call for a plowing at 1am since they are saying 1-2" here... otherwise we may just do a full salt run early morning so things don't freeze up early in the day before the temps go up.
Might be awhile before we get any more plowing/salting events....April and May we have seen snow!


----------



## Longae29

mklawnman;2127125 said:


> Yeah I just read that too about temps, going to be interesting. For now I have all my guys on call for a plowing at 1am since they are saying 1-2" here... otherwise we may just do a full salt run early morning so things don't freeze up early in the day before the temps go up.
> Might be awhile before we get any more plowing/salting events....April and May we have seen snow!


We are planning a 1am start for "everyone" couple guys ready to go as soon as it snows this evening for places open this evening.


----------



## EWSplow

mklawnman;2127125 said:


> Yeah I just read that too about temps, going to be interesting. For now I have all my guys on call for a plowing at 1am since they are saying 1-2" here... otherwise we may just do a full salt run early morning so things don't freeze up early in the day before the temps go up.
> Might be awhile before we get any more plowing/salting events....April and May we have seen snow!


this could be it for the season. Maybe some salting after this event?


----------



## mklawnman

I almost want to just get this one over with sooner than later and no equipment breakdowns... Last storm one truck died but turns out it was just an alternator. Just bad timing when the truck went down. This storm will be gone before daybreak which is always nice.
I kind of already have spring fever have a few jobs I can get started with when the weather warms. 
Not a greatest winter compared to the past few years where we had been getting a couple storms a week, rather just get the landscaping season started sooner than later.


----------



## EWSplow

According to Fox 6, its downgraded to an inch at best, because most of it isn't going to reach the ground.
I'm wondering if a quick salting when it starts won't take care of it. 
I've got the sidewalk guys on call for 3am. We can get whatever we need to done in 4-5 hours.


----------



## SNO-PRO

Seems like they keep downgrading the closer we get. Weather underground is less than a inch and weather channel is 1 inch. The residual salt and warm surface temps you would think will take care of some.


----------



## EWSplow

SNO-PRO;2127214 said:


> Seems like they keep downgrading the closer we get. Weather underground is less than a inch and weather channel is 1 inch. The residual salt and warm surface temps you would think will take care of some.


I drove by some of our properties today and there's quite a bit of salt still there from Tuesday. I'm thinking that will take care of whatever falls before midnight.


----------



## motoxguy

I have my fingers crossed for a inch so we can just salt, it's a high of 39 tomorrow I'm ready for the season to be done and the nice weather to be here


----------



## motoxguy

I was very surprised this morning how many of our lots were probably 70% wet. I didn't think that we had that much salt still standing on our lots but it sure helped. I had all of our plow guys on standby till I check the lots early this morning and ended up just salting everything. I was surprised how many people I had seen plowing


----------



## Longae29

We dropped plows on all of our jobs. Most main traffic areas were wet but corners, edges and shaded parts for the most part had 3/4-1" and with as slushy it was and the drizzle freezing rain whatever it was that was falling didn't want to take a chance. Snow fall totals are all over 1" in our service area so it'll justify the plow charge if need be.


----------



## motoxguy

There was definitely enough snow to drop your blade but some of our buildings were closed today so if they weren't there bare pavement by 6:30AM it was not that big of a deal and So we just salted them and by 8am when I drove through them they were down to pavement . 

Does anyone else seem to have a problem this year with trying to keep guys motivated to plow/do side walks. Most of my guys that plow for us do this on the side and have normal jobs but it just seems like a lot of people are sick of plowing snow most of my guys do this on the side and have normal jobs but it just seems like a lot of people are sick of plowing now a days and since this is just side money to them don't want to do it anymore. All of our guys are paid very well,most are paid well above what most companies pay so we don't have the head ach of keep finding new guys. We have already had several guys tell us this is there last season because they don't need it anymore/it's not worth the head ach.


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2127516 said:


> There was definitely enough snow to drop your blade but some of our buildings were closed today so if they weren't there bare pavement by 6:30AM it was not that big of a deal and So we just salted them and by 8am when I drove through them they were down to pavement .
> 
> Does anyone else seem to have a problem this year with trying to keep guys motivated to plow/do side walks. Most of my guys that plow for us do this on the side and have normal jobs but it just seems like a lot of people are sick of plowing snow most of my guys do this on the side and have normal jobs but it just seems like a lot of people are sick of plowing now a days and since this is just side money to them don't want to do it anymore. All of our guys are paid very well,most are paid well above what most companies pay so we don't have the head ach of keep finding new guys. We have already had several guys tell us this is there last season because they don't need it anymore/it's not worth the head ach.


I wish I knew the answer. Nothing seems to work. I don't know where to turn it's by far our biggest problem, probably need to have year round work, but I prstory much can't stand landscaping anymore...so that doesn't help...our problem this year has been more so plow/salt truck drivers than sidewalk crews. We have 6 sidewalk crews this year and the leaders have all been great at showing up....doing the quality of work expected and directed has been less than great, but they all want more hours...then do what you were told...it'll take longer....it's all very frustrating.


----------



## onsight

I guess I am not the only one who has these problems. People just don't want to work anymore. I am thinking of starting a notebook with some of the excuses that people have come up with. It is not only with plow drivers/operators either - i have been looking to hire another mechanic also.


----------



## snoboss

I had them turn down 20.00 per hour to run pickup trucks like I offered them the flu. I would rather sleep. go pound sand.


----------



## motoxguy

I feel that it's almost a dying industry if you don't have a lot of full time guys. Everyone that works for us sidewalk to loader operators and salt truck drivers get paid between 25-30 per hr and are paid bi weekly. To me that's pretty good money to sit in someone else's equipment and plow but the biggest thing is that a lot of people just are sick of Plowing and don't want to do it anymore. Then some of the people we have found off Craigslist are terrible and just destroy your equipment or show up once then you never see them again. I hope that spring is here in this season is done it's really makes me wonder how a company like winter services who runs off all subs and seasonal workers makes it


----------



## snoboss

I tried the sub thing and the first storm came during deer season and that was the end of the sub. He talked a good game but let me down before he could even drop the blade. I like deer hunting to but I have a sense of duty to the business. failure is not an option!


----------



## jgoetter1

I turn down work because of employee issues. I've found that keeping guys on salary year round is the trick. Unfortunately I need more guys in the winter.


----------



## jgoetter1

Anyone else taking a chance on the long term forecast and storing snow equipment?? We removed, washed, fluid filmed, etc. about half the equip.


----------



## Longae29

Sounds like cold snap starting end of next week. Yeah some things are getting a thorough washing but no equipment is being picked up or salters taken off.


----------



## motoxguy

Was thinking about picking up skid loader's this weekend but was just looking at wundergrounds website and show 1-3" next Saturday that's a long ways out but won't be picking up any equipment I'll at least the first of April


----------



## jgoetter1

10 day forecast has highs in lower to mid 40's and lows above freezing. Any snow would melt on contact.


----------



## maxwellp

The plows are washed for the last time, getting Fluid Film and put on the shelf today. This will make it snow or it is really over.


----------



## mklawnman

Still keeping one skid plow on a apt site yet... but next week that may get pulled. For now we are getting summer equipment going with our winter gear still on the trucks yet for another week or so... I've put away plows and salters at the end of March and then had to bring them back out the second week of April a few years ago to plow 3" snow, then 5 days later back out mowing. Never know in this area.


----------



## jgoetter1

mklawnman;2129737 said:


> Still keeping one skid plow on a apt site yet... but next week that may get pulled. For now we are getting summer equipment going with our winter gear still on the trucks yet for another week or so... I've put away plows and salters at the end of March and then had to bring them back out the second week of April a few years ago to plow 3" snow, then 5 days later back out mowing. Never know in this area.


I'm just down the road in Germantown; I don't recall plowing 3" the second week of April. What year was this?


----------



## mklawnman

2009 or 2010 possibly. It was an early April snow I do remember that.


----------



## motoxguy

I grabbed two of our skid loader's off site today hoping that it's all done and we don't get no surprises


----------



## motoxguy

Wunderground showing 5-8" Wednesday into Thursday hopefully this is wrong but they are showing temps dropping. We may have grabbed our skidloaders to early..


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2131360 said:


> Wunderground showing 5-8" Wednesday into Thursday hopefully this is wrong but they are showing temps dropping. We may have grabbed our skidloaders to early..


March and April are very uncertain months. Pretty glad we stayed in the 100% ready mode for now. All the trucks and salters have been thoroughly washed and ready to be parked but that's about it...we'll see what happens, all year big numbers have shown up ahead of time and then ended up being not even close.


----------



## motoxguy

I do hope this is a blown forecast and I wonder what effect Lake Michigan would have now since the water temp is 40 degrees


----------



## WIPensFan

This predicted snow is the worst thing that can happen right now imo. Grass and perennials are growing like crazy and getting spring clean ups and mulch in will be much harder with 6" of snow and huge piles of plowed snow on properties. I realize this is the case every year, but it also depresses me every year too! It's really nice out today and tomorrow is supposed to be better...then BAM!! Winter is back. I'm glad I do a fraction of the work I used to, and don't have to deal with employees. I was smart enough not to put away my snow stuff yet, so I did something right.Thumbs Up


----------



## mklawnman

Getting salt tomorrow and putting plows back on... And guess we will wait and see. I have guys on call and I have people calling about landscape work. Crazy time of the year! 
They don't know right now with the weather


----------



## maxwellp

Now they are backing off - yesterday 6-10" now 4-8" before long it will just be just rain. 
My plows are back on and ready.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like mostly rain for those of us near the lake. I'm really not looking forward to gearing up for one little snowfall.


----------



## maxwellp

Now we are down to 1-2 with rain. ICE


----------



## motoxguy

I don't think ice will be a real issue with how warm ground temperatures are. I hope it's a inch or less a salt run Would be great don't feel like plowing now that we're in spring lol I seen on fb one of the larger contractors in the state are looking for help because they don't have any Maybe they shouldn't bite off more then they can chew


----------



## Billious

Now in Madison, they are calling for rain with no ice accumulation. Glad I waited on putting my plows back on - as recently as a day ago they were telling us 5" of snow. The forecasters have really been fornicating the pooch this Winter.


----------



## maxwellp

Big Storm - could go either way. Thumbs Up


----------



## motoxguy

Looks like the best chance for the metro Milwaukee area for accumulating snow will be tomorrow late afternoon/ evening where we might get 1-3" hopefully that's all we get and the timing looks good as well where it would be done by 9 or 10pm


----------



## Longae29

I'm a bit concerned about icing tonight. Was just out in waukesha, nothing yet.


----------



## dieselboy01

I didn't come across any ice from Kenosha to Burlington.


----------



## Billious

Big fizzle here in Madison - didn't even get a salting out of it.


----------



## jomama45

Big icy & slushy mess here 25 miles north of downtown. Probably 4 saltings before it's all said and done. I'm sure 25 miles north is an even bigger mess..........


----------



## Longae29

We salted everything starting around noon. Wrapping up now, back out later after this band moves through. Did quite a bit of predawn lot checking, never found a slick apot, there was certainly some overservicing going on by a couple of the big guys.


----------



## MXZ1983

Drove from twin lakes to three lakes today. North of Milwaukee to about slinger nobody would go over 25 mph on 41/45. There were 10 cars in the ditch in a 4 mile drive. 
We made it through and after FDL it was about 5" or so all the way until antigo.


----------



## motoxguy

Hopefully that was the last push and salting of the year. Not to bad of a day yesterday with 2 saltings and a plowing I would be happy to end the year on that


----------



## WIPensFan

Billious;2133465 said:


> Big fizzle here in Madison - didn't even get a salting out of it.


That's hard to believe. What part of Madison are your accounts?


----------



## Longae29

motoxguy;2133677 said:


> Hopefully that was the last push and salting of the year. Not to bad of a day yesterday with 2 saltings and a plowing I would be happy to end the year on that


April supposed to start off very cold. Long range models suggest some minor snows


----------



## mklawnman

Crazy weather.. Just when you had thought you got on top of this sleet and ice with the salt it would change to rain and then switched to heavy snow last evening dropping about an inch on top of the slush. Plowed and salted early this morning and it was Icey before the sun was up on some parking lots. Sun and salt did wonders today. 
Looks like a cold start to April but hopefully no big storms during that time.


----------



## Longae29

Nice to see TruGreen rolling out in full force this morning with the grass about 90% snow covered.


----------



## Snowman7

After a hot summer I'm ready to get the winter season started. What is everyone hearing on bulk salt prices this year?


----------



## T.P.S Inc

Just a heads up guys.Former owner of Winter Services Inc in McHenry Il. Has a new name now.
http://snowicemanagementservices.com/


----------



## JustJeff

I'm not sure what's going on with you. You have two posts, and both of them are about this guy changing his company name. Why do you have such a vested interest in telling the World that this man has changed his company name?


----------



## cjames808

I just seen Winter Services dropping off pushers and bobcats.


----------



## Jordan199

JustJeff said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with you. You have two posts, and both of them are about this guy changing his company name. Why do you have such a vested interest in telling the World that this man has changed his company name?


Cause he is a scam artist it's a warning


----------



## motoxguy

I had to stop at mayfair mall today and had seen winter services pushers there. I couldn't believe how many they had. There was 14 pushers 8 loaders and 6 skidsteers. Seems like to much to me david j frank always did it with less. It seems like i have seen a ton of there pushers and equipment out there this year i think they really grew


----------



## T.P.S Inc

motoxguy said:


> I had to stop at mayfair mall today and had seen winter services pushers there. I couldn't believe how many they had. There was 14 pushers 8 loaders and 6 skidsteers. Seems like to much to me david j frank always did it with less. It seems like i have seen a ton of there pushers and equipment out there this year i think they really grew


Let's not confuse Winter Services out of Milwaukee with the debunked Winter Services from McHenry Il. 
Winter Services from Milwaukee is a very reputable company to work for. 
The Winter Services that was run by Kris a Lenart is who we need to watch out for. There are many complaints filed about his business practices on the Internet. Look for yourself. Just enter Kris Lenart / Winter Services. Read away. These are two totally separate companies

L


----------



## motoxguy

Yes i am very aware that they are two different companies with different ownerships. I know several people that work for them and enjoy working for them. They pay weekly and even do direct deposit which is nice. Like i had said I have just seen a lot of their snow pushers and equipment around this year on-site I feel like they have really grown


----------



## gd8boltman

maybe some salting and plowing next week...,
maybe.


----------



## Billious

This Sunday night looks like it's shaping up into a good shake-down run. 1-2" here in Madison with snow -> sleet ->> snow and an early evening finish. I like when the first snow of the year is an easy one!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Agree. Better than the 10 inch mess we started with last year.


----------



## cjames808

Wonder if City of Milwaukee is gonna drop the ball again!

Thats what you get for putting some woman who NEVER in her life operated a piece of equipment, let alone steps out in a blizzard (unless there is a news crew around). Or the bean counting commissioner, a joke!

No wonder the finances and roads are a mess, look who's in charge. 

Sorry not PC. 

Really need some LOCALs to take over.


----------



## motoxguy

Cricket cricket....

This forums been very quiet this year hows everyone's season been going? I hope everyone has a couple seasonal accounts after the January we've had.


----------



## cjames808

I can say all the oils/fluids are changed on every machine in our shop! A couple paint jobs, shop upgrades, and reorganization keeping us busy.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Down at the border I'm hoping the inch pans out. That will double our January total.


----------



## EWSplow

This thread has been quiet. Haven't seen much posted from anyone from the past years.
December was good. I thought that was a sign of things to come...I guess not. A few salt runs in January. Maybe we'll get some pushable snow to close out January? If I put the plows back on, nothing will come. If I don't, we'll get snow. Looks like plenty of tim e this afternoon to decide.


----------



## EWSplow

Once again, the waiting game.
This morning it looked like a 10pm start. Now its looking like midnight at best.


----------



## dieselboy01

How was the dusting to 2" from overnight? We had a trace here in Burlington.


----------



## EWSplow

3/4" to 1-1/2" near the lake. difficult to tell, because much of it melted on contact on treated surfaces. Looked like a little more in Shorewood than near the airport. Salted some plowed some.


----------



## cjames808

We had
2-2-5 in hales corners/Franklin west
1-1.5 bayview/cudahy
1.5 north side
1.0 oak creek


----------



## dieselboy01

Looks like the wintery mix is going to hit Racine around 7:30 this morning. I'm thinking of pre-salting everything now.


----------



## Nero

dieselboy01 said:


> Looks like the wintery mix is going to hit Racine around 7:30 this morning. I'm thinking of pre-salting everything now.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## EWSplow

Has anyone seen a long range forecast, maybe a 10 day?
I'd like to see snow for everyone's benefit, but I also have masons working on a brick facade and was hoping to wrap it up before christmas.


----------



## dieselboy01

Saturday looks to be the next chance for a wintery mix with a high of 36 degrees. That's also five days away.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like possibly an inch Fridy


----------



## Nero

Yes! If we're lucky 1.6
Hope so.


----------



## EWSplow

Barely an inch. Seems like the forecast changed every couple hours. Even yesterday afternoon they forecast snow between 6pm and midnight.


----------



## dieselboy01

We had roughly an inch in Burlington and a hair over an inch in Racine.


----------



## EWSplow

About an inch and a quarter in most of Milwaukee within a mile of the lake.
Just wish it would have come earlier.


----------



## Nero

River Hills Milwaulee 1/2"


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like snow Monday, but the timing sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like snow Monday, but the timing sucks.


I hope it's not one of those years.


----------



## Nero

lowblue: looking good for tomorrow!


----------



## EWSplow

So far, not so good. We'll see what happens this afternoon. The radar doesn't look favorable for Milwaukee south. Maybe a little lake effect this evening?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> So far, not so good. We'll see what happens this afternoon. The radar doesn't look favorable for Milwaukee south. Maybe a little lake effect this evening?


What's your total so far?


----------



## EWSplow

A dusting


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh, we've got more than that already.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## EWSplow

North of Milwaukee, around sheboygan, they have more. We're on the southern tip of the snow. You guys in Michigan always get more and more lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> North of Milwaukee, around sheboygan, they have more. We're on the southern tip of the snow. You guys in Michigan always get more and more lake effect.


It's always good to have an idea what's coming down the pike. We're at aboot 1/4" here already but there was a dusting on the south side of town at 730 when there was no snow and bare pavement on the north side 10 minutes earlier.

So even if other cheeseheads don't reply, I'm always happy to see you guys posting updates.


----------



## Nero

Got an inch so far. Should be getting 1" to 3" total. Should stop at 9 p.m. .


----------



## EWSplow

Tomorrow morning could be interesting. It doesn't look like the rain will change to snow until after midnight. They still can't predict what will fall where and it looks like NOAA is on Government shut down.


----------



## dieselboy01

The last I saw Fox 6 is saying 1-3" by 6am.


----------



## EWSplow

I saw that. It looked like an isolated 3" area, presumably lake effect.
Probably another sleepless night and late start. LOL


----------



## dieselboy01

Ya that's what I'm thinking


----------



## maxwellp

Snowing here now.


----------



## jomama45

Hailing like mad here now.


----------



## EWSplow

maybe a salt run tonight? I haven't checked pavement temps yet.


----------



## dieselboy01

It's looking that way from what Fox6 has said.


----------



## EWSplow

Maybe 2" on Saturday? Another daytime event, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## EWSplow

Well, that was fun and nothing broke. Finished round 1 about 11am and cleaned up a couple lots. Heading out around 4 for round 2. I think there was a solid 4" by 5am.


----------



## dieselboy01

We had 4-5" when it was all done around 3pm. It didn't seem like it was ever going to stop. 

They are calling for another 4" today and it doesn't sound like I'll have anyone to drive my other truck. This is going to be a long night.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like an inch before 6pm and more overnight. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## dieselboy01

There is no wish there. I'm happy with just a salting.


----------



## EWSplow

They bumped it up to 2-3" and more for southern counties. Looks like heavy snow around rush hour. Could be a cluster late afternoon.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01 said:


> There is no wish there. I'm happy with just a salting.


You can't get a break. 1-2" for racine and Kenosha and less than an inch for us in Milwaukee tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> You can't get a break. 1-2" for racine and Kenosha and less than an inch for us in Milwaukee tonight.


Interesting...more tomorrow?

We're at an inch overnight and 2 more tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks promising for Saturday too.
I don't mind. I'll take 1-2" every other day. It's too cold to do anything else.


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow said:


> You can't get a break. 1-2" for racine and Kenosha and less than an inch for us in Milwaukee tonight.


Doesn't seem that way....I'm ok with the 1-2 every other day too. I've been a one man show the past few weeks so I'm fine with this.

Thursday into Friday has me a little worried tho......


----------



## EWSplow

I looked at the forecast earlier and it was Thursday night through Saturday. Got me worried too. I was making calls for backup sidewalk guys. Now I don't see much for Saturday.


----------



## dieselboy01

Are they still saying 6"-9" Thu-Fri ?


----------



## EWSplow

Last I saw was it was difficult to pinpoint where the heavy stuff would track. 
Looks like Thursday evening gets pretty heavy. I have 2 bars in my route. Not sure how that's going to pan out.


----------



## dieselboy01

Fox6 shows us in the 6+ range as of now.


----------



## EWSplow

They had some timelines on TMJ this morning. Looked like not much before midnight, Heaviest between midnight and 8am (wonderful, we'll be scrambling to get stuff cleared) . The wind goes east, then northeast tomorrow, which could mean lake effect snow in the afternoon.
It looks like its tracking south, so heavier for southern counties.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They had some timelines on TMJ this morning. Looked like not much before midnight, Heaviest between midnight and 8am (wonderful, we'll be scrambling to get stuff cleared) . The wind goes east, then northeast tomorrow, which could mean lake effect snow in the afternoon.
> It looks like its tracking south, so heavier for southern counties.


They're guessing less and less for us...I just have this feeling it's going to track north. Oh well.


----------



## EWSplow

North, really? Aren't you almost directly east of us? Well, it is coming from southwest. Maybe in 100 miles it could potentially be north?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're guessing less and less for us...I just have this feeling it's going to track north. Oh well.


I hope you're right, our snowmobile trails are open, but way too thin. As is, we're only expected to get 2-3" in my neck of the woods.


----------



## EWSplow

Can't get a break. More tonight.


----------



## dieselboy01

At least it's not another 7"


----------



## cjames808

We’ve plowed more from last sat to today than we did all last season!


----------



## EWSplow

How did a 1-2" forecast turn into 5-6"?


----------



## dieselboy01

Magic


----------



## EWSplow

I saw a lot of crazy sht today. People are always more stupid in the snow, but today was exceptional.


----------



## jomama45

I don't usually spend much time on the road any more when it's snowing, I have a tight route that's almost completely in an industrial park. But, I took my daughters to school on Friday morning and couldn't believe how dumb people were driving in the snow. I even saw a few that must have confused the ditch with a parking lot. ......


----------



## cjames808

I guess they decide to either go 10mph or 40mph down a 25. 

I saw 5-6 right into banks or ditches. Then a woman tried to back straight through a 2’ tall windrow while I was plowing. Stuck. 

The other day 6-8” Friday, snow emergency. It was a ghost town until 10/11am. I mean no cars at all. All schools were closed, was nice.


----------



## EWSplow

It could get interesting tonight. Maybe a salt run tomorrow morning and again Monday, but I'm guessing the pavement temps will be too warm.


----------



## dieselboy01

Anyone hear anything about a salt shortage this season?


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01 said:


> Anyone hear anything about a salt shortage this season?


I've heard rumors that prices are going way up.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape

Supposedly North American, encomoass, told it's customers find new salt supply, probably not getting any. They are filling municipal contracts first. 
2 townships we plow are scrambling to find salt because they aren't contracted thru the state so are left out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Supposedly North American, encomoass, told it's customers find new salt supply, probably not getting any. They are filling municipal contracts first.
> 2 townships we plow are scrambling to find salt because they aren't contracted thru the state so are left out


They haven't really come right out and said it, but they have in a round aboot way.

Rumour on the playground it's the worst its ever been. At this point, I have no reason not to believe that.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/bulk-salt-prices-2018.173996/

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/salt...08#comments-6427529535960465408&trk=prof-post


----------



## grnleafgrnscape

No, encompass called and told them. To me that's coming right out and saying it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grnleafgrnscape said:


> No, encompass called and told them. To me that's coming right out and saying it.


Interesting...that isn't what they told me, but they did suggest finding another.


----------



## EWSplow

I know there doesn't appear to be much on Jones Island. I drive by every day. It looks like Compass has a pile but some of the other places where brokers had some are empty.


----------



## dieselboy01

Thanks for the links Mark. 

This really sucks for a smaller company like me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselboy01 said:


> Thanks for the links Mark.
> 
> This really sucks for a smaller company like me.


Sucks for everyone.


----------



## dieselboy01

Yes it does. 

Any talks of getting that great brown "salt" from overseas or a group buy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselboy01 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Any talks of getting that great brown "salt" from overseas or a group buy?


One of my brokers is working on it, the other is thinking about it.


----------



## dieselboy01

Anyone in southeastern WI have any leads or looking for another guy for a buy in?


----------



## EWSplow

I thought I'd revive this thread.
Anyone know what time it stopped snowing in Milwaukee, downtown yesterday, 11-11-19?


----------



## WIPensFan

Lol, had to travel far to find this thread! There is some type of white frozen precip covering the ground in Madison this morning! Hope everyone makes some easy money today. Then again, first runs of the season rarely go as planned. Good luck boys/girls…


----------



## Donny O.

I'm about 20 minutes South of Madison and figure it'll be melted by 10 o'clock so no sense of even getting out of bed yet


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Lol, had to travel far to find this thread! There is some type of white frozen precip covering the ground in Madison this morning! Hope everyone makes some easy money today. Then again, first runs of the season rarely go as planned. Good luck boys/girls…


I tried without luck to revive it 2 years ago. 
Keep it going.


----------



## cjames808

Saline dispensed for the needy people. Saw guys plowing puddles. 37deg out.


----------



## jomama45

Plowed 2" of concrete in the Northern suburbs. A couple degrees colder and it might have been 6" plus?


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Saline dispensed for the needy people. Saw guys plowing puddles. 37deg out.


I had to go out to Muskego this morning. It looks like greenfield and other municipalities plowed earlier. 
Some lots were being plowed (about an inch of slush) others being salted. 
I think I would have pushed them off to, even with the temps up.


----------



## cjames808

Yea. We’re right by the lake within 2-3 miles. Farther West was a frozen inch.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Yea. We're right by the lake within 2-3 miles. Farther West was a frozen inch.


There was barely anything at my house. A little slush on the patio. 
As close as 43rd looks like lots should have at least been treated if not scraped off 1st.


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> There was barely anything at my house. A little slush on the patio.
> As close as 43rd looks like lots should have at least been treated if not scraped off 1st.


I have one on 42nd but it's an outlier for us. You want it? Small commercial- good payer. We do a local one for them and that one.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> I have one on 42nd but it's an outlier for us. You want it? Small commercial- good payer. We do a local one for them and that one.


Considering I passed all of my acounts, most within a mile from home along to someone else, I'd say NO.
I'll pass the info along to the new guys though.


----------



## cjames808

Potential for a Saturday 1/1/22 storm.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Potential for a Saturday 1/1/22 storm.


Maybe, maybe not. Depends on tracking. 
If I'm not mistaken, we had one little event Dec 30th last year and snowed most of new years day. Seems to be becoming the norm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


> Potential for a Saturday 1/1/22 storm.


I remember a NY's day storm back in '99. 22 inches, buttload of wind made for amazing drifts.

That was a weekend storm too, thankfully.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I remember a NY's day storm back in '99. 22 inches, buttload of wind made for amazing drifts.
> 
> That was a weekend storm too, thankfully.


Weekend events are the best. Less traffic, many places not open and not many people have to go to work. 
So much less stressful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Weekend events are the best. Less traffic, many places not open and not many people have to go to work.
> So much less stressful.


Yes

That was a funky one, I don't recall what was predicted but it wasn't that much.

Wind at ground level was out of the east, upper level was west so it picked up a bunch of lake moisture.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes
> 
> That was a funky one, I don't recall what was predicted but it wasn't that much.
> 
> Wind at ground level was out of the east, upper level was west so it picked up a bunch of lake moisture.


Sounds like Jeep weather…


----------



## cjames808

Getcher boots ready. Or snow shoes if your retired.


----------



## EWSplow

I better dig out the snow shoes.


----------



## cjames808

Lol.


----------



## jomama45

I haven't seen the weather, but it sounds like it's pushing off until Saturday night now? How much?


----------



## cjames808

3-9” from north to south.


----------



## WIPensFan

Last I saw, Madison was in the 1-3” range. Could have changed by now.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Last I saw, Madison was in the 1-3" range. Could have changed by now.


More snow south and east from what I saw. It looked to be in the 4" range south of 94 in Milwaukee.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks lake effect/enhancement today. Might bump the numbers up a bit.


----------



## WIPensFan

We may have gotten an 1-2”. Looks like 1” from my warm inside vantage point. Pretty bad snow season so far. Great for seasonal, nightmare for per visit. Doesn’t matter to me, but I feel bad for all the companies who depend on this winter work. And of course the employees who depend on it.


----------



## EWSplow

4.8" at the airport. Looks like about that at my house.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 4.8" at the airport. Looks like about that at my house.


T'was a dud here, maybe a 1/4"........


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> T'was a dud here, maybe a 1/4"........


As predicted...maybe they got one right.


----------



## EWSplow

@Nero, I don't recall seeing you on here for a few years.
Are you still plowing?


----------



## Nero

@EWplow Yes it's been a few years since I've been on here. I've been plowing since 1980. Just a lot of other things going on in my life. But it's great to hear from you!! How are things going?


----------



## EWSplow

Nero said:


> @EWplow Yes it's been a few years since I've been on here. I've been plowing since 1980. Just a lot of other things going on in my life. But it's great to hear from you!! How are things going?


I decided to stop playing with snow, at least this year. Finding good sidewalk help isn't like it used to be. That and rising insurance costs, the unstable economy, etc are making it not worth doing.

For those of you still in the business, it looks like maybe some salting today.


----------



## WIPensFan

Not much for accumulation here, but lots of blowing and slick spots.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Not much for accumulation here, but lots of blowing and slick spots.


Its starting to get breezy here. Still very light snow, but good conditions for icing.


----------



## WIPensFan

This is a catastrophic bad snow season here in Madison for snow professionals. We have had lower totals it seems like for the past 10 yrs or so. When I was still plowing, I could make really good money at it, because all my equipment was paid for. It just wouldn’t snow on a regular enough basis. Now this year is soo low. It’s gonna severely hurt those who bought lots of new equipment hoping to plow or salt a couple times a week. Seasonal will be hit later down the line when new contracts come due and clients get to b**ch about how much money they paid per month for no snow. It’s just so undependable now.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> This is a catastrophic bad snow season here in Madison for snow professionals. We have had lower totals it seems like for the past 10 yrs or so. When I was still plowing, I could make really good money at it, because all my equipment was paid for. It just wouldn't snow on a regular enough basis. Now this year is soo low. It's gonna severely hurt those who bought lots of new equipment hoping to plow or salt a couple times a week. Seasonal will be hit later down the line when new contracts come due and clients get to b**ch about how much money they paid per month for no snow. It's just so undependable now.


I think we're at 7" for the season. 5" of that was in one event. Not many other serviceable events.


----------



## sublime68charge

Im in SW Wisconsin and only plow with my ATV and only used that 3 times so far this year. 

last year was at 6 events and 15"-20" of snow,

this year I'm at 3 events and 4" of snow

Thats my intown account. 

Out at my House I have only plowed with the Honda recon 250 2WD ATV I have not had to bother putting the blower on the John Deere 140 or even putting the big Blade on the 4x4 ATV and this far into winter I may just live off the little ATV that can for plowing. I can due the other stuff when/if needed in a heated shop so not to concerned yet.


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow said:


> I think we're at 7" for the season. 5" of that was in one event. Not many other serviceable events.


We haven't even had that I don't think. Unless you count a couple early events where nothing stuck to pavement but they called it an inch.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> We haven't even had that I don't think. Unless you count a couple early events where nothing stuck to pavement but they called it an inch.


Is that coming from your wife?


----------



## jomama45

MAYBE 4" total here so far this year.


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow said:


> Is that coming from your wife?


So mean…
Maybe we get some tonight…not a sure thing though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> So mean…
> Maybe we get some tonight…not a sure thing though. Fingers crossed.


I couldn't resist. You've been around long enough to know not to leave a door open.

Supposedly, 1-2" possible tonight south and west of Milwaukee tonight. 
Around 2" for Milwaukee Monday morning...maybe.


----------



## WIPensFan

It’s actually snowing here!! Hope all goes well out there to everybody in the morning. Make some money!


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a little more than 2" here.


----------



## WIPensFan

We got like 4”. Fluffy though. Easy to move, or in my pathetic case… snowblow. Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

Nice to have some pushable snow. 
About 2" of powder here. 
Didn't bother putting the plow on the truck. Since I am only doing my own stuff, the Jeep was fine.


----------



## jomama45

2" here as well. Finally, all the ground is covered in snow, and it actually looks like winter. 3 more months at this pace, and I can break-out the sled-mobile...........


----------



## EWSplow

It snowed pretty good for awhile. Looks like about 2" in Bay View.


----------



## jomama45

Well, I guess we got the short end again, only 1/4 " here......


----------



## WIPensFan

Been happening too often…


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Well, I guess we got the short end again, only 1/4 " here......


Nevermind


----------



## EWSplow

I had to drive up to the east side this morning. Barely an inch there.


----------



## cjames808

Ethical saline dispensed. Light ice-3/4” 

We are at 3 plows and 7-8 salts this season.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Ethical saline dispensed. Light ice-3/4"
> 
> We are at 3 plows and 7-8 salts this season.


3/4"? Are you using the tape measure you show your wife?
About 0.2" in Bay View this morning, slightly more in Cudahy. 
I probably would have Vancouvered if I was still in the biz.


----------



## cjames808

lol. Yea. Was sporadic. Cudahy and South Milwaukee muni had their sidewalk plows out.


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow said:


> 3/4"? Are you using the tape measure you show your wife?
> About 0.2" in Bay View this morning, slightly more in Cudahy.
> I probably would have Vancouvered if I was still in the biz.


Pardon, but what's with the "vancouvered" for salting?? I missed this joke evidently…


----------



## cjames808

WIPensFan said:


> Pardon, but what's with the "vancouvered" for salting?? I missed this joke evidently…


It's like an ethical salting. But a daily occurrence.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Pardon, but what's with the "vancouvered" for salting?? I missed this joke evidently…


Goes back to ethical salting in vacouver.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Goes back to ethical salting in vacouver.


Only if the pavement is dry and it's below freezing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


> Ethical saline dispensed. Light ice-3/4"
> 
> We are at 3 plows and 7-8 salts this season.


Wow, think we're at that in the past 10-11 days.


----------



## WIPensFan

cjames808 said:


> It's like an ethical salting. But a daily occurrence.





EWSplow said:


> Goes back to ethical salting in vacouver.


Thanks boys.


----------



## EWSplow

40* & 1/2" of wet snow. 
Looks like it could get icy tonight.


----------



## WIPensFan

We got essentially nothing. Salting event though. Most is melting as I type.


----------



## cjames808

Biden ruined our winter.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Biden ruined our winter.


Did you push any slush this morning?


----------



## cjames808

OnlySalts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


> Biden ruined our winter.


Not ours, forgot what a "normal" winter was like.


----------

